# "She's a real Goal-Getter, that one..."



## GoalGetter (Sep 14, 2004)

Alright, alright... a few of you have suggested I start a journal on here. I keep one on my computer anyway, so I figure, might as well just cut n paste my workouts and meals into this, and pepper it with the rants, comments, and more rants, with which I pepper everyone else's threads.  Though, why anyone would subject themselves to my ramblings is beyond me! 

 So here goes, a quick reintroduction, I guess:


Ivy   
28 years old   
Miami, Florida   
Aesthetic Goals:   
BF Current: 15% / BR Goal: 12-10% (pretty reasonable, eh?)     
Weight Current: 109 / Goal: Whatever it comes out to, so long as it's mostly muscle! RAWR!     
Look good in a bikini (or hell, look good naked!)   
 
Overall goal -- Make a *permanent lifestyle change* by   
Improving and cleaning up my diet     
Exercising regularly     
Improving my self-esteem and self-confidence     
Learning to deal with my body image issues     
Appreciating the positives in my life     
Acknowledging the negatives and dealing with them constructively     
Helping others do the same for all of the aforementioned   

 While I am impressed by and admire those of you who compete, that's not really a goal of mine. As I mentioned to someone who asked, I'm much to shy for that sort of thing, and just want to be happy with myself, inside and out. I won't say "never" because, as the past few months have proven, it's silly to say. For example, up until July, I'd said, "I'll never eat broccoli. It's disgusting. I'd rather starve." Now I eat broccoli at least twice a day. Exactly. So while I'm not ruling it out, I'm not training with competition in mind.

 This whole thing started because I wanted to look good in a bikini -- and believe me I _still_ want that. But it has become something bigger. I already know I _will_ look good in a bikini, so I almost consider that goal achieved. But the overall goal, that takes a lifetime to maintain, and that's what I'm striving for. 

 I should note: In July, I took a personal trainer certification course and am now certified. That means shit since I'm not really working as a trainer (yet). It something I did for myself. I wanted to "know" what the trainers know. The class was pretty hard, it was two months long, but it wasn't anything I hadn't already read before. And anatomy. Lots and lots of anatomy. Turns out I remember a surprising amount of information I'd considered "useless" back in college when I took Human Biology. 

 As for what I 'learned" in this PT cert course, I guess just that I paid $400 and sat in a class made it "legit" to me. But nothing teaches me more than putting it all into practice, so I'm doing just that, with myself first.I have learned a lot since I started this little journey, but every day I realize how much more I have yet to learn. 

 In the future, I plan to help others learn about healthy living, and help them achieve _their_ health and fitness goals. It's become something I'm passionate about. Prior to this I can honestly say that besides just _living_ _and waking up in the morning_, I had no passion for anything. I envied my friends who knew exactly what they wanted to do with their lives. I wanted to have a hobby or a pastime I felt strongly about. Something that made me tick.

 I've dabbled in fitness here and there - martial arts, running groups, aerobics classes, gymnastics, ballroom dancing (yes, it can be a hell of a workout). Bah, I was even a cheerleader in high school (shhh. Don't tell anyone hahaha!). But it was always just something I did because I had spare time or wanted to try but never stuck to.

 "Who has time for that stuff... I have to work, and _Scrubs_ is on. And the Law & Order marathon, and hey let's order pizza..."
 You know, life happens. Well, no more. _I_ happen now.


----------



## Var (Sep 14, 2004)

Good luck GoalGetter!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 14, 2004)

Good luck Ivy!!!

We'll be cheering you on.  Are you going to share your meals?


----------



## ZECH (Sep 14, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> [*]Look good in a bikini (or hell, look good naked!)
> [/list]


Already there!   (At least from what I can tell!)


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 14, 2004)

Best of luck to you Goalgetter!!


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm glad you decided to start your own journal. Your goals are definitely achieveable, so you have nothing to worry about!  All the best!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 14, 2004)

*What inspired me?*

BabsieGirl asked in one of my gallery photos, what inspired me to start down this road...

 The short and generic answer is "i wanted to look good in a bikini." Which isn't a lie. I do. But that's what I say because I don't really feel like getting into a conversation about it with everyone who asks. Most people who ask don't REALLY care... So the bikini answer makes sense and satisfies and I'm off the hook from a long-winded, one-sided conversation.

 Here's the truth. What inspired me. Or rather, who.

 I'd rather start way back...

 I was never exactly in GREAT shape. Even as a kid, I was the chunky one in a group. Looking back, I can honestly say that my body image issues stem from childhood  because to the adult me, the child and then teen me don't look chunky. However my two best friends were bony girls. Next to them, I felt like a cow. And like every teenaged girl, I compared myself to everyone and thought I was fatter and uglier than everyone.

 I carried this issue with me through middle school, high school, and college. It didn't stop me from participating in dance groups, cheerleading, tae kwon do, and all sorts of things. I just felt horrible in silence.

 I've never had an eating disorder like anorexia or bulimia, because I can't bring myself to not eat, and even worse, to throw up. I love food. I love to eat. The worst that has happened is that I eat way too much and then feel horrible about myself. Think I'm a failure, the whole bit. But I've never ever starved or vomited as a means to be thin.

 Anyway, back on topic...

 So I wasn't really fat back then, but felt that I was. I worked out sporadically in college because the university had a phenomenal new wellness center. But i was too busy juggling two jobs, a full courseload and the pressure of maintaining a scholarship. Oh and a social life that involved mainly getting drunk and eating crap food late at night, every night. I'm surprised to this day that I managed to carry on that lifestyle for four and a half years.

 Needless to say, in 1998, I emerged from college a bit overweight, with high cholesterol, and more bad habits than anyone should ever be exposed to. And on to the workforce. Dot com. Need I say more? I worked sometimes 18 hours a day on whatever start-up hired me that month. Moved in with a boyfriend, bought a house, gained more weight. Still exercised sporadically, but nothing that could ever significantly change my physique since I was constantly eating so unhealthily.

 2003 - single again, as is my best friend from childhood (one of the skinny girls, who is still surprisingly skinny). We go out to a salsa night club where we used to hang out years before. I think I'm looking mighty fine in my halter top and tight pants. I hadn't felt better about myself in ages, actually. I honestly, sincerely was one of those girls you see out and about, with rolls, wearing clothes that she clearly should not be wearing. I was oblivious and happy. 

 My best friend and I joked about running into the old lady who used to coach our dance group in high school. She used to come to this night club, too. Would you believe it? On our way out we run into her! And what does she do? She stares straight at my stomach and says, "oh my god! You've gotten so fat!" Just like that. And to my best friend? "Oh, you're as beautiful and petite as ever! How well you've maintained yourself!" Of course, I was crushed. I'm only human.

 But it doesn't stop there. This rude bitch starts telling me how she is -- get this -- putting me on a diet and that I'm losing five pounds by Monday. That's um... two days from now, lady! She was relentless. I couldn't believe she was saying these things to me. And then the kicker. Here's the inspiration:

 She put her hand on my shoulder, stared at my stomach -- my rolls -- and said, "Oh but you have kids, right?"

 By the time I got to my car, I was in tears, totally inconsolable. My best friend didn't know what to do or what to say. She was almost crying, too.

 That night, I sat up in bed, crying and feeling miserable and the Winsor Pilates informercial was on. Inspired, I ordered it, rush delivery. Had it in two days. Did the whole ten week program, and lost 25 pounds and 4% body fat. I'd started at 26% and had the foresight to get that measured by a friend before starting. By May, I was at 22%. During this time, my eating was not completely clean, but I did cut back on a lot of the junk I'd been eating, and started finding healthier alternatives. I was still reluctant to eat vegetables, and was still using "lack of time" as an excuse for doing a better job of cleaning up my diet and taking exercise seriously.

 This summer, bored with pilates, i took up weight training. Bought some books about body sculpting, and body building for women, etc., and started paying closer attention to my diet, by keeping a journal and asking questions wherever I went to eat. At the end of May I signed up for that PT certification class, and at the end of July, I started this training program with a trainer who I'd originally approached about a job. Realizing I had a lot to learn, I instead offered him a barter - graphic design services for personal training. I committed to him and said, "Tell me what to do. I'll do it. Teach me. I'll learn it."

 That was exactly 49 days ago. And here I am today. I haven't missed a single training session or cardio workout. I'm eating vegetables every day. I made myself tolerate them, to the point that I now like them in earnest. In 49 days, I have faltered twice on my diet. Once with the whole Slim-a-Bear fiasco, which I mentioned in someone's thread, and once this past weekend, with a pint of Tasti D'Lite, which I'm trying to convince myself wasn't as harmful as if it'd been a pint of Ben and Jerry's.

 Still. Not bad for a girl who used to have McDonald's for breakfast, Wendy's for lunch, and Taco Bell for dinner, with several trips to the vending machine and the boss' candy bowl throughout the day. I can't imagine going back to my old ways. It feels like a lifetime ago.

 And it's all really thanks to that rude old lady. That was the day I learned to take a negative and turn it into a positive.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 14, 2004)

Var - Thanks! 

 BabsieGirl - Yes I will post my meals - probably at night before I go to bed, since that's when I wrap up my daily journal thing on my computer

 dg806 - hey now! 

 Sapphire - Thank you!

 DianaS05 - I'm glad to have found this forum. You folks on here are true gems. I couldn't be more grateful to have stumbled upon this site when I did!


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 14, 2004)

Wow.  Awesome story.  I'm sure with that you will be able to inspire people - keep your before and after photos, there are a lot of people that would love to hear that and know that they can come out of the other side of a bad situation with a little hard work and resolve.  

Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Jill (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad you decided to start a journal here. Good luck!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 14, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Glad you decided to start a journal here. Good luck!


 Glad you suggested it!  Thank you!


----------



## chiquita6683 (Sep 14, 2004)

now thats the correct way to start a journal! u did such a good job of explaining your emotions and struggles. i saw all of your pictures and wish you the best of luck, you look awesome! i can tell that your serious and determined! remember to have patience though.


----------



## ZECH (Sep 14, 2004)

What  
Seriously, you should be proud. You have accomplished alot already!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 14, 2004)

chiquita6683 said:
			
		

> now thats the correct way to start a journal! u did such a good job of explaining your emotions and struggles. i saw all of your pictures and wish you the best of luck, you look awesome! i can tell that your serious and determined! remember to have patience though.


 Thanks chiquitica! 

 Patience is a struggle every day of my life, but I'm hanging in there. Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 14, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> What
> Seriously, you should be proud. You have accomplished alot already!


 haha! I was playin' with ya...


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 14, 2004)

*And really...*

... is it obvious that I am totally slacking at work today?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 14, 2004)

I want to marry you, but I'm afraid of hurricanes.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey my GG, great to see you here.....

This, I assure you, is the best thing that you could have done...

Are you ready for Jeanne?   

I mean, you have to laugh about that right?

Good luck with your goals, you'll do well


----------



## pmech (Sep 14, 2004)

Lol SF

Ad to you GG, good luck with your goals, you have the motivation to get there and beyond. 

And next time you see the mean old lady give, her the finger from everyone of us.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 14, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey my GG, great to see you here.....
> 
> This, I assure you, is the best thing that you could have done...
> 
> ...


 JEANNE? Who's JEANNE -- wait a minute, wait wait wait - please don't tell me there is another farking hurricane. I'm hopping on the next plane WEST. I swear. Like tomorrow. haha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 14, 2004)

pmech said:
			
		

> Lol SF
> 
> Ad to you GG, good luck with your goals, you have the motivation to get there and beyond.
> 
> And next time you see the mean old lady give, her the finger from everyone of us.


 The finger? I'll buy that hag a palace. She did me a favor, that bitch! haha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 14, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> I want to marry you, but I'm afraid of hurricanes.


 But wait! I'm not a hurricane! 

 Well, actually, hell yeah. I am. GO '*CANES*! Haha!

 Thanks, SF


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 14, 2004)

I live in hurricane-free California! *hint*

note: nevermind the earthquakes!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi goalgetter   

I just looked at your gallery and read your journal. You're already kicking butt! I can't believe how far you've come since your July pictures. You should be plenty proud of yourself. and good for you for eating your veggies    I'm still working on that


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 14, 2004)

hikerchick said:
			
		

> Hi goalgetter
> 
> I just looked at your gallery and read your journal. You're already kicking butt! I can't believe how far you've come since your July pictures. You should be plenty proud of yourself. and good for you for eating your veggies I'm still working on that


  Hikerchick! Thanks for saying hi! And thanks for the compliments/encouragement!

 Veggies - just pinch your nose, chew, swallow, chug water... eventually you won't have to chug water, and after some more time, you won't have to pinch your nose. And after some more time, you'll actually enjoy eating them. CRAZY. 

  Haha! I still can't do asparagus, though.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 14, 2004)

As much as that lady was out of line, I agree ... she gave you the kick in the pants to do something other than sit and be unhappy.  And you've done just that - now look at you ... gaining muscle ... losing bodyfat and looking _REAL_ fine.  

Keep up the hard work!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 14, 2004)

Wow, what a story!  I'm so glad to have you here! You'll inspire all of us to go after our goals  Thanks for sharing your story 

Looking forward to following this


----------



## Jill (Sep 14, 2004)

I just looked at your gallery, great progress, great great great progress. It takes nothing more than a clean diet and consistent exercise, simple as that. No magic pills or powders.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 14, 2004)

Ivy ,

Congrats on all the progress you have made !  I'm sure there is much more to come


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 14, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> As much as that lady was out of line, I agree ... she gave you the kick in the pants to do something other than sit and be unhappy. And you've done just that - now look at you ... gaining muscle ... losing bodyfat and looking _REAL_ fine.
> 
> Keep up the hard work!


Woooo! Yeah. That's why I say I'd  buy her a palace. I can't stand her, but I appreciate her rudeness more than she will ever know. 

As for looking REAL fine... hahaha awww... one day i'll start believing all this hype. Right now, I'm just happy to see progress. THANK YOU!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 14, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Wow, what a story!  I'm so glad to have you here! You'll inspire all of us to go after our goals  Thanks for sharing your story
> 
> Looking forward to following this


Thanks Jenny - I'm glad to be here. YOU all inspire ME... I hope to be able to give back a little bit at least!


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 14, 2004)

Wow, great story GG. I really do wish you the best of luck. I am sure that you'll accomplish all of your goals. You have without a doubt come to the right place, IM is a great group of people. 

What's your first name, by the way?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 14, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I just looked at your gallery, great progress, great great great progress. It takes nothing more than a clean diet and consistent exercise, simple as that. No magic pills or powders.


Thanks Jill. You're right. No magic, just dedication to achieving a goal.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 14, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Wow, great story GG. I really do wish you the best of luck. I am sure that you'll accomplish all of your goals. You have without a doubt come to the right place, IM is a great group of people.
> 
> What's your first name, by the way?


You can call me Ivy, monstar... And thanks !


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 14, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Ivy ,
> 
> Congrats on all the progress you have made ! I'm sure there is much more to come


Thank you! "more to come" - so long as I keep waking up in the morning, hell yeah.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 14, 2004)

Can I call you Dreamy?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 14, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Can I call you Dreamy?


 I might not answer to that, but you can try!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 14, 2004)

*Workout - Sept 14*

OK, sometimes I don't remember how much weight I used, so you might see "?lb". The trainer sets it up for me, and I may forget to make a note of it. Don't bust my chops. 

  Chest/Back:

  Bench Press (3 x 15 x 65lb - thats the bar plus 20lb)
  Lat Pull Downs (3 x 15 x ?lb)
  Incline Dumbell Chest Press (3 x 15 x 20lb dumbells)
  Seated Rows (3 x 15 ?lb)
  Chest Press (3 x 15 x 60lb)
  Close grip Pull downs (3 x 15 x ?lb)

  Bicep/Tricep:

  Bar bicep curls (3 x 15 x 25lb)
  Cable pushdowns (3 x 15 x 50lb)
  Strap pushdowns (3 x 15 x ?lb)
  Hammer Curls (3 x 15 x 15lb dumbells)

  Abs: 

  Weighted Cruches (2 x 20 x 50lb)
  Hanging Knee Raises (4 x 10)

  Cardio:

  Stairmaster: intervals, mod-high intensity, 20 minutes


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 14, 2004)

*Food - Sept 14*

Breakfast - 620 AM:

   1/3 cup Oatmeal
   Protein shake - 1 scoop + 8 oz. water
   Udo's Choice 2 caps
  Multivitamin
  1 glass of water

   Mid-Morning Meal - 930 AM:

   1/4 cup unsweetened apple sauce
   1 cup Broccoli
   3 slices Oven Roasted Turkey Breast

   Lunch - 1230 PM:

   4 oz. Chicken Breast
   1 baked naked Sweet Potato
   1.5 cup Spinach
   2 tbsp Zesty Italian Dressing with a splash of Balsamic Vinegar

   Mid-Afternoon - 330 PM:

   3 fish oil caps
   2 oz. Chicken Breast

   Pre-WOrkout 630 PM:

   Protein shake - 1 scoop+ 8 oz. water
   3 fish oil caps

   Dinner - 930 PM:
   3 oz. Tuna
   1/4 cup sweet brown rice
   1 cup Broccoli

   Total Calories: 1099


----------



## klmclean (Sep 14, 2004)

*Good for you! Best of luck  *


----------



## dalila (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi Ivy, right now I am slacking work!   My story was similar to yours, I was a little piglet at 19 ( 10 looooong years ago  ), and someone who hadn't seen me for years, bumped into me one day and said I was just way way too fat. It wasn't said in a mean way so I didnt mind it but it was a great wake up call. Anyways just wanted to say I know how you feel, but also, you should be really proud of yourself. Great job girl!


----------



## Jill (Sep 14, 2004)

1100 Cals seem pretty low, is that normal every day??  How tall are you again?

I was a pigglet back in the day too, hittin' the 180's  I had 'no' real muscle either then.


----------



## dalila (Sep 15, 2004)

Jill I think Ivy is just about 5', isn't that right Ivy? ( I think I read it somewhere). 

Oh and I used to be 150lbs on my 5'5 frame !!  no muscle and all rolly -polly!


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 15, 2004)

only 1100 calories? I think you should bump that number up even if you are just 5 feet, your risking shuting down your metabolsim, go to at least 1500 calories even then you might need more but I'm just guessing 
And dailia I was 5'5 too, but I had 160 pounds of rollie pollies lol


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> 1100 Cals seem pretty low, is that normal every day??  How tall are you again?
> 
> I was a pigglet back in the day too, hittin' the 180's  I had 'no' real muscle either then.


 4 11, 108 lb. 
 1100 is what my trainer has me targeting for every day. at most 1200.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

*oh and...*



			
				Jill said:
			
		

> 1100 Cals seem pretty low, is that normal every day??  How tall are you again?
> 
> I was a pigglet back in the day too, hittin' the 180's  I had 'no' real muscle either then.


 For what it's worth, I also used an exel spreadsheet one of you guys linked to from another thread. 

 Basically I am within the lower end of acceptable for caloric intake.

 Daily Caloric Requirement: 2181 (that's including my exercise)
 To lose 1 lb/week: 1681
 To lose 2 lb/week: 1181
 To lose 3 lb/week: 681

 Calorie Range for cutting: 1080 - 1296.

 As for what I'm taking in - it's an approximation. Sometimes it comes out to 1250 sometimes (like this saturday) it was closer to 1375. And yesterday it was closer to 1100. So long as I keep it under control and don't stray too much from this range... And so far it's worked for me. 

 I asked him a few weeks ago if maybe I wasn't eating enough, and he told me I was eating just right, and if anything I should eat before working out, even if I was scheduled to have dinner immediately after (which is usually the case). So I'd shuffled things around, re-portioned some stuff and added a PWO protein shake (to which Jodi suggested I should add my fish oil caps since I shouldn't be taking in protein all by itself).

 That's about it.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 15, 2004)

Good morning!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Good morning!!!


 Heya! Good morning!


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 15, 2004)

Great story and definitely motivational! Do you train your whole body or split muscle groups on different days? Also, do you have a certain p/c/f ratio?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

dianas05 said:
			
		

> Great story and definitely motivational! Do you train your whole body or split muscle groups on different days? Also, do you have a certain p/c/f ratio?


  This is what I do:

  Mon and Thurs: Shoulders, Legs (super giant sets) Abs, Cardio 20-30 minutes depending on what my body feels like

 Tues and Fri: Chest, Back (super giant sets) Bicep, Tricep (super giant sets), Abs, Cardio 20-30 minutes depending on what my body feels like

 Wednesday and Saturday: cardio only, 30 minutes, trying to do more HIIT than steady for the past few weeks - weapons of choice - jogging on the street, or at the park. If the weather is bad and I have to stay indoors (which has been almost every day for the past month), then it's either the stairmaster or jumprope.

 As for P/C/F ratio - i don't have a specific %. I take in slightly higher protein than carb, only slightly. And I try to keep my fat intake as low as possible, while still taking in enough good fat. I do this by taking my Udo's and fish oil caps and from some of the fish and meat I eat occasionally. Everything else is practically fat free or so low in fat its inconsequential.

 I have been keeping track of all that in pretty good detail using an excel spreadsheet with all sorts of formulas that I built myself. I tried using Fit Day, but it's a pain in my ass to customize some of the food I put in there, so now I just use it as a reference. I also use calorieking.com for reference on some restaurant foods and pre-packaged stuff when I need to.

 I cut out dairy for a few weeks to see if it affects my fat loss significantly. If it doesn't then I'll go back to eating some cottage cheese with fruit for my mid-morning or mid-afternoon meals.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

dianas05 said:
			
		

> Great story and definitely motivational! Do you train your whole body or split muscle groups on different days? Also, do you have a certain p/c/f ratio?


 OH! and THANK YOU (for the "...great story!... part of your comment)


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 15, 2004)

Hey Ivy!! (I love that name   )  Such a motivational story, I checked out your gallery and DAMN - you've made awesome progress!! It sounds like you have everything in check- keep it up


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey Ivy!! (I love that name   ) Such a motivational story, I checked out your gallery and DAMN - you've made awesome progress!! It sounds like you have everything in check- keep it up


 Thanks ncgirl! 

 "...everthing in check..." - i'm tryin'! I've been off base a few times, but whenever I learn something new I try to apply it.

 Progress -- it feels awesome to finally start seeing results, but there is still so much more left to do!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

*On the topic of Cancer...*

Babsiegirl mentioned in her journal:


> _...Seems like, one way or the other cancer is bound to get you..._


  Ugh... seriously. 

 With me, it's skin cancer. Living in South Florida, and being fair skinned is horrible.

 Both my parents and a handful of friends have had moles removed, chunks of skin, etc. All skin cancer. I've had a few close calls. Particularly one persistent little spot on the side of my face, that so far hasn't changed or raised concern with my doctor.

 For the past few years, I've just tried my hardest to stay out of the sun, especially after my dad's last stint at the hospital, which left him with a  crater the size of a half dollar on his upper back. That one was growing inward quite rapidly. Scary.

 I used to race on a dragon boat team down here, but after a few bad sunburns, despite SPF 50, hats, and all the necessary precautions, I decided to find indoor activities and retired my paddle.

 People joke around with me when I wear shorts and they see my pasty white legs, and say, "Hey Ivy, the sun's free, you know..." But all I have to say is, "Yeah, the sun is free, but cancer care is damn expensive."

 It will get me one way or another, but it's not going to be skin cancer, not if I can help it.


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 15, 2004)

You're welcome! 

That training & diet plan are looking pretty solid, plus I can see you have some good knowledge on what to change if you're not getting results. 

BTW, I love your personality...you sound like a nice & fun person to be around -- that's why everyone is gathering in your journal. Such a pleasant soul!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

dianas05 said:
			
		

> You're welcome!
> 
> That training & diet plan are looking pretty solid, plus I can see you have some good knowledge on what to change if you're not getting results.


 Thanks, Diana. That's really reassuring. Funny how some of us, even when we know what to do, still NEED to hear someone else say we're on track, we're doing it right, etc. And heck, if I'm doing something wrong, I WANT to hear that too. This is serious stuff here! haha!



			
				dianas05 said:
			
		

> BTW, I love your personality...you sound like a nice & fun person to be around -- that's why everyone is gathering in your journal. Such a pleasant soul!


 awwww, damn. wow. that's awesome of you to say. I love this forum/community. People seem pretty genuine on here. Well, there are always a select few who don't ... but the "regulars" I've encountered here, you guys are all gems.

 In defense of my bitchy side, I HAVE managed to piss off a few people on here already, but oh well... can't make everyone happy!

 Thank you, diana...


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

Holy Crap Ivy....


I saw your photos in the gallery.  Let me tell you that your progress is amazing.  You have nothing to be ashamed of with that body.  One very important thing is that you don't have the now famous "cuban ass" , which you had a little bit of (it seemed) back then.  Your transformation is amazing and in fact you are hot as hell (I am married, so take it as a friendly complement   ).  I am going to guess that you live in South Beach and if you don't, hell you should....
Again, congratulations on a great acomplishment.  You are inspiring.  Don't believe that I am blowing sunshine up your shapely you-know-what.  I mean it.
I have seen the transformations of people in this board and I need to add yours to my list of inspiring sights.
Really I am happy for you....


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Holy Crap Ivy....
> 
> I saw your photos in the gallery. Let me tell you that your progress is amazing. You have nothing to be ashamed of with that body. One very important thing is that you don't have the now famous "cuban ass" , which you had a little bit of (it seemed) back then. Your transformation is amazing and in fact you are hot as hell (I am married, so take it as a friendly complement ). I am going to guess that you live in South Beach and if you don't, hell you should....
> Again, congratulations on a great acomplishment. You are inspiring. Don't believe that I am blowing sunshine up your shapely you-know-what. I mean it.
> ...


 AAAAHHHH! thank you thank you thank you. You SO rock.

 as for the "hot as hell" thing - well... if you say so, though I think I've got a bit to go. Maybe hot as a mid-summer day in south florida, but not hot as hell. Not YET anyway 

 cuban ass -- and boy what a relief THAT is. At least I know that if I ever want to get it back, you know, go back to my roots, so to speak, all I have to do is start eating black beans, rice, platanitos maduros and ropa vieja with un flan de coco for dessert. It'll be back in no time!

 And no, i actually live in North Beach, and visit South Beach when i need a taste of the surreal. North Beach is the northern stretch of Collins Avenue, just before Surfside. Starts at 63rd Street, up to about 79th street or a little further up. 

 **In case anyone is interested in investing in real estate, that is the next up-and-coming area  of Miami Beach. It's where a bunch of the MiMo style buildings are. a lot of property for sale there, and they say it will be the "next South Beach". Great... so I hope I have moved out of there before this phenomenon occurs!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> AAAAHHHH! thank you thank you thank you. You SO rock.
> 
> as for the "hot as hell" thing - well... if you say so, though I think I've got a bit to go. Maybe hot as a mid-summer day in south florida, but not hot as hell. Not YET anyway
> 
> ...


Funny you say that about north beach, my parents have an apartment at the very beginning of that developing area. It's called Mar del Plata. We spend the weekends there.....
My parents' apt. was not very cheap. Are the prices better further north?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 15, 2004)

Hey babe, good luck w/this journal!  And great story! 

Listen you should be somewhat thankful to that old bitch, but at the same time I'd still have her roughed up a bit, were I you.  In fact, if you promise to remove a rectangle or two from your pics, I'll come down there and gladly do the job for you.  Remember, if you ever have any problems with old people, I can be your "final solution".


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Funny you say that about north beach, my parents have an apartment at the very beginning of that developing area. It's called Mar del Plata. We spend the weekends there.....
> My parents' apt. was not very cheap. Are the prices better further north?


 Mar de plata? which one is that? I'm on 63rd. My dad owns the apartment I live in, and he bought it 12 years ago, but right now it's going for about $110K. Not cheap, not at all, for 330 Sq. ft. studios. haha. HOWEVER as investment before a big overhaul of that area, taking that into consideration, prices are not bad. 

 There are both new buildings, and old buildings about to get redone, and there are existing buildings going in hotel to condo conversions, etc.

 Is mar de plata the one with the silver triangular things out front? if so that's a much fancier building than the one i live in.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Hey babe, good luck w/this journal!  And great story!
> 
> Listen you should be somewhat thankful to that old bitch, but at the same time I'd still have her roughed up a bit, were I you. In fact, if you promise to remove a rectangle or two from your pics, I'll come down there and gladly do the job for you. Remember, if you ever have any problems with old people, I can be your "final solution".


 hahahahaha! Nah. those rectangles are stayin' put. But thanks for the offer. 

 My big payback will be the day I see her again. She will still be an old, ugly hag with cigarette breath. I won't still be a fat girl in a way-too-tight halter top. But I'll still say thank you and make her feel like a total moron. And she will ask me to dance in her little group*, because now I'll fit the "look" and she knows I can dance circles around some of these kids, and I'll say, "No thanks." boo ya, beeyotch. haha!  

 *a side note to the whole story - that day at the night club, she stated loudly how she was so happy to run into us because she needed more female dancers for this show she was putting together However, she only asked my best friend, and made it painfully clear that i was too fat to be in her show.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Mar de plata? which one is that? I'm on 63rd. My dad owns the apartment I live in, and he bought it 12 years ago, but right now it's going for about $110K. Not cheap, not at all, for 330 Sq. ft. studios. haha. HOWEVER as investment before a big overhaul of that area, taking that into consideration, prices are not bad.
> 
> There are both new buildings, and old buildings about to get redone, and there are existing buildings going in hotel to condo conversions, etc.
> 
> Is mar de plata the one with the silver triangular things out front? if so that's a much fancier building than the one i live in.


Mar del Plata is a couple of buildings from the Casablanca.  I believe it's 64th and Collins.  This is an older building.  In fact, they are now building a building (redundant) next to it.  It's extremely tall...


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Mar del Plata is a couple of buildings from the Casablanca. I believe it's 64th and Collins. This is an older building. In fact, they are now building a building (redundant) next to it. It's extremely tall...


 I'm in casablanca. 

 The extremely tall building - do you mean the akoya? with the "crown-like" thing on the roof?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> ... Remember, if you ever have any problems with old people, I can be your "final solution".



  MadMax to the rescue!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I'm in casablanca.
> 
> The extremely tall building - do you mean the akoya? with the "crown-like" thing on the roof?


Next to that one....How funny.....You are probably the closest of all of the IMrs that I have spoken to.  
Dont worry, I won't go hounding you and looking for you.  I am not a stalker  
But one day we'll get together downstairs and I'll let you carry my boy.... 
We usually sit under the shadow of the "big building" at around 3:00 to 4:00 pm.  Aly and Anthony can't get the strong sun, so we go down a little later.  
The thing about the Mar del Plata is that it's loaded with old folks, but my parents' apt. is so primo (17th floor, gorgeous ocean view) that it's worth going.  Besides, my parents are selling their house in Westchester to move there.  They'll be retiring soon.
We'll see what happens....Still, what a small world....


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> MadMax to the rescue!


 Yeah... he was quick to have my back (in more ways than one) if I'd let him hahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Next to that one....How funny.....You are probably the closest of all of the IMrs that I have spoken to.
> Dont worry, I won't go hounding you and looking for you.  I am not a stalker
> But one day we'll get together downstairs and I'll let you carry my boy....
> We usually sit under the shadow of the "big building" at around 3:00 to 4:00 pm. Aly and Anthony can't get the strong sun, so we go down a little later.
> ...


 oh wow, that's awesome. yeah, definitely let me know. Other than cooking and cardio, i play my weekends by ear, just do whatever comes up. 

 That's cool - and i'm not too worried about stalkers. Those valet guys at my building. They are like my personal bodyguards. Totally overprotective. It's hilarious.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 15, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> MadMax to the rescue!


As my training progresses and I get stronger, I'll be offering my services in regards to more and more age groups.  (For now I only do "old people" and "very young kids".  )


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2004)

Ladies here can ALWAYS count on Max for _help_. 

Ivy ... have you ever seen that old lady around since your tranformation?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Ladies here can ALWAYS count on Max for _help_.
> 
> Ivy ... have you ever seen that old lady around since your tranformation?


 Not yet. I never went back to that night club (i'm not into clubs to begin with). Haven't been in any circumstance where I might run into her either. But when my transformation is complete, I plan to go salsa dancing one more time!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> As my training progresses and I get stronger, I'll be offering my services in regards to more and more age groups.  (For now I only do "old people" and "very young kids".  )



I think you have carved out a nice little niche in the old/young person removal business for yourself.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Yeah... he was quick to have my back (in more ways than one) if I'd let him hahaha!


From a totally unbiased point of view, I think you should let him.  He seems like a very nice and respectful young man.....plus I hear he's great in the sack.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> As my training progresses and I get stronger, I'll be offering my services in regards to more and more age groups. (For now I only do "old people" and "very young kids".  )


 HAHAHAHAHAHA. man you're so funny, max.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Not yet. I never went back to that night club (i'm not into clubs to begin with). Haven't been in any circumstance where I might run into her either. But when my transformation is complete, I plan to go salsa dancing one more time!



Sounds like a great idea.  Be sure that you bring a little ticket machine so that the men will be able to take a number.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 15, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I think you have carved out a nice little niche in the old/young person removal business for yourself.


I do what I can....because I care!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> .....plus I hear he's great in the sack.



potatoe sack??


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> From a totally unbiased point of view, I think you should let him. He seems like a very nice and respectful young man.....plus I hear he's great in the sack.


 Damn, I'm gonna have to give that some thought.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Not yet. I never went back to that night club (i'm not into clubs to begin with). Haven't been in any circumstance where I might run into her either. But when my transformation is complete, I plan to go salsa dancing one more time!


Man, I'd love to be there to see that.... 
I don't salsa well enough to be going to clubs (my wife taught me).  She loves to dance.  I am hoping that losing the size will help me not feel so underconfident (?) and maybe try to learn to dance better......We'll see...
Again, I hope that bitch is there to eat her heart out...and maybe croak as she's doing that....


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> As my training progresses and I get stronger, I'll be offering my services in regards to more and more age groups. (For now I only do "old people" and "very young kids".  )


Hey Max, I don't think I want you anywhere near my kids...


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 15, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> potatoe sack??


That costs extra.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 15, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey Max, I don't think I want you anywhere near my kids...


You say that now, but someday you'll get sick of 'em.........


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Man, I'd love to be there to see that....


 I wonder how it would all really play out if I ran into her...



			
				fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I don't salsa well enough to be going to clubs (my wife taught me). She loves to dance. I am hoping that losing the size will help me not feel so underconfident (?) and maybe try to learn to dance better......We'll see...


 Been doing it since i was like 8 or 9 years old. And my best friend probably even longer than that... she KICKS ASS on the dance floor. 

 When you're ready to learn, say the word. You won't regret it. It's a blast. 



			
				fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Again, I hope that bitch is there to eat her heart out...and maybe croak as she's doing that....


 hey now, we don't want to wish DEATH on anyone just a really embarassing and uncomfortable span of a few minutes wherein she may even cry uncontrollably. You know, like what she gave ME last year. 

 And she already sounds like a frog from all those ciggies. haha.  <croak>


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> You say that now, but someday you'll get sick of 'em.........


  So what is it again that you want to do to little kids? 

  hahahahahaha


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> You say that now, but someday you'll get sick of 'em.........


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> So what is it again that you want to do to little kids?
> 
> hahahahahaha


Hey now, let's not get Max in trouble with the FBI again.   

By the way, I can match you in Salsa any day of the week! (You dance, I eat.  )


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Been doing it since i was like 8 or 9 years old. And my best friend probably even longer than that... she KICKS ASS on the dance floor.



mmmmmmmmmmm .... Salsa dancers certainly do ROCK!!  There is one bartender we met that does Salsa dancing.  She put on a show at the bar one time that had everyone in the place applauding.  She was HOT ... so I sent Mrs.NT over to introduce herself so that I could meet her.    After meeting her, she asked if I would dance with her ... I said I believe I can dance, but not like that.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Hey now, let's not get Max in trouble with the FBI again.
> 
> By the way, I can match you in Salsa any day of the week! (You dance, I eat.  )


 Eat SALSA you mean, right? hahahahahahaha!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Eat SALSA you mean, right? hahahahahahaha!


Sure, that too.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> mmmmmmmmmmm .... Salsa dancers certainly do ROCK!! There is one bartender we met that does Salsa dancing. She put on a show at the bar one time that had everyone in the place applauding. She was HOT ... so I sent Mrs.NT over to introduce herself so that I could meet her.   After meeting her, she asked if I would dance with her ... I said I believe I can dance, but not like that.


 Where is it that you live that they dance salsa on bar tops?! haha! So you didn't dance withthe lady? YOu should have! Hell you had your wife's blessing!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Sure, that too.


 Man this journal is spiraling into the gutter and FAST. I love it. haha!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Man this journal is spiraling into the gutter and FAST. I love it. haha!


That tends to happen to journals that don't make a request for me to stay out.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> That tends to happen to journals that don't make a request for me to stay out.


Yeah but what fun would they be without a dash of Max Mirkin in them?  Have you seen a lamer journal than mine?  No appearance from the Mirkin.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Yeah but what fun would they be without a dash of Max Mirkin in them? Have you seen a lamer journal than mine? No appearance from the Mirkin.


 I concur with the dash of max mirkin part. I disagree about your journal being lame!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Where is it that you live that they dance salsa on bar tops?! haha! So you didn't dance withthe lady? YOu should have! Hell you had your wife's blessing!



Alberta Canada 

Dance with the lady ... hell no.  In the hip hop world, I can hold more than my own, but the Salsa, that's a whole different ball game.  Wife's blessing or not, couldn't do it.


----------



## ZECH (Sep 15, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> It takes nothing more than a clean diet and consistent exercise, simple as that. No magic pills or powders.


Why can't most people understand this?


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I concur with the dash of max mirkin part. I disagree about your journal being lame!


I shouldn't have said lame, but without the Mirkin it's just not as fun...


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Why can't most people understand this?


 It took me a while to see the light, too, though. I was convinced there was a "secret". A "special" combination of food. A "miracle" exercise or pill.

 And then one day I realized what the big secret was behind it all:
THERE IS NO SECRET!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Why can't most people understand this?


hey dg, 

because a lot of fatties (me included) at some point were brainwashed to make the least amount of effort.  I include me in the fatties section but not in the brainwashed part.
Some are just desperate to do anything (thyroid) and others are just lazy...
It does take a little work, but the payoff is their life.  They just dont' get it....


----------



## ZECH (Sep 15, 2004)

Yeah it does take WORK, which most aren't willing to do. And even with such as thyroid problems, a good diet is one of the best things they can do! I happen to have crappy family genetics. 3 of 4 grandparents died from heart attacks and my father has had bypass surgery and has diabetes. I know the importance of a good diet, but it's still hard to flollow it. Me and my middle brother still laugh to this day about when, after my father had bypass surgery in 1995, we stopped by Burger King on the way home and had Whoppers! We figured we were doomed anyway!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> hey dg,
> 
> because a lot of fatties (me included) at some point were brainwashed to make the least amount of effort. I include me in the fatties section but not in the brainwashed part.
> Some are just desperate to do anything (thyroid) and others are just lazy...
> It does take a little work, but the payoff is their life.  They just dont' get it....


 exactly. I was one of the brainwashed, though.

 Even now, sometimes I still think there HAS to be a shortcut, though I know better. You'll see I've asked about ECA/ECY stacks, about lipderms, etc. But I'm hesitant to use any of it because I've already achieved enough without it to know that it's possible, even if it's slower, you know? Not that those who use them are wrong or crazy or anything. Some people prefer to, I'd rather not unless I have to.

 But I still have that little part of my brain that refuses to believe this is all there is to it. I have to fight that constantly.


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 15, 2004)

Wow, one day and 100 replies to your thread.  You must either be popular or hot.  Or both of course.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

ponyboy said:
			
		

> Wow, one day and 100 replies to your thread.  You must either be popular or hot.  Or both of course.


 HOT of course! haha!  I wish  - Really though, more than half of those are _easily_ me doing all the posting!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> HOT of course! haha!  I wish  - Really though, more than half of those are _easily_ me doing all the posting!


I think the popularity is do to the fact that your IM name can be pronounced: "Go Get her"


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I think the popularity is do to the fact that your IM name can be pronounced: "Go Get her"


 HAHAHAHA! Awesome.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I think the popularity is do to the fact that your IM name can be pronounced: "Go Get her"


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Yeah it does take WORK, which most aren't willing to do. And even with such as thyroid problems, a good diet is one of the best things they can do! I happen to have crappy family genetics. 3 of 4 grandparents died from heart attacks and my father has had bypass surgery and has diabetes. I know the importance of a good diet, but it's still hard to flollow it. Me and my middle brother still laugh to this day about when, after my father had bypass surgery in 1995, we stopped by Burger King on the way home and had Whoppers! We figured we were doomed anyway!


Hey dg, you are preaching to my choir.  I am not the perfect picture of health right now, but I'll be soon enough.  I am preaching to all my friends and family.  How am I doing that?  I am not approaching anyone.  People are seeing little changes in me and that is motivating enough to continue.  
I am not a big fan of grease, thank goodness and Dr. Atkins (did the diet, ate too much grease, got saturated...), so I am coming around....


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> exactly. I was one of the brainwashed, though.
> 
> Even now, sometimes I still think there HAS to be a shortcut, though I know better. You'll see I've asked about ECA/ECY stacks, about lipderms, etc. But I'm hesitant to use any of it because I've already achieved enough without it to know that it's possible, even if it's slower, you know? Not that those who use them are wrong or crazy or anything. Some people prefer to, I'd rather not unless I have to.
> 
> But I still have that little part of my brain that refuses to believe this is all there is to it. I have to fight that constantly.



I think a lot has to do with advertising of fad diets and magical equipment along with people buying in that if the follow the diet and use the magic ab slimmer, that's all they need to do for a couple of days.  Someone mentioned we live in a society they believes everything should happen quickly.  Losing weight is no different.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 15, 2004)

Loosing weight's the easy part, now bulking...that just sucks ass.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I think a lot has to do with advertising of fad diets and magical equipment along with people buying in that if the follow the diet and use the magic ab slimmer, that's all they need to do for a couple of days. Someone mentioned we live in a society they believes everything should happen quickly. Losing weight is no different.


 I'll tell you something though - I did buy the Winsor Pilates package. And I followed it, the diet plan too (though not 100%). And I lost 25 pounds from September 28 to some time in February or March when I stopped doing it regularly. (It wasn't fat loss entirely, so I just looked like a smaller version of my flabby self for the most part.)

 HOWEVER, as I said, I did follow the diet. In stark contrast a few friends saw my results and ordered their own Winsor Pilates packages. Sure they did the exercises, but they were still eating wendy's and mcdonald's every day and drinking a lot on weekends, etc. They didn't do the diet, and then after a month or two, one of them said, "What ELSE were you doing? What are you TAKING? I'm following the program, just like it says, and I look pretty much the same." 

 Upon closer inspection, it came out that they were NOT doing just like it says, because it states very clearly that the program consists of the exercises combined with a sensible diet like the one included in the package, which these girls were NOT following. 

 That's when I first started to believe that what you eat really does make a HUGE difference, no matter how much you exercise.

 The three of us all did the dvd's, but I was the only one eating as instructed. My point? Yeah some of these "amazing" programs offered on infomercials do work. But the part you see on television is only a part of it. You DO have to eat right, and it says it right on the product literature. But people ignore what doesn't sound appealing to them and think they will defy the odds, and achieve their dream body by doing the Ab Scissor 6 minutes a day, even if they gorge themselves on bacon double cheeseburgers ten minutes later. You know, because this little piece of machinery, this MIRACLE CONTRAPTION will take care of everything.

 ok rant over. haha


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Loosing weight's the easy part, now bulking...that just sucks ass.


 I think I bulk very easily but cutting fat - OH MY GOD. HELL. Guys have it so easy. haha!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 15, 2004)

Hi there GoalGetter/Ivy!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hi there GoalGetter/Ivy!!


 Hey pretty lady! Good "morning"! haha!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 15, 2004)

Hi Dreamy.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Hi Dreamy.


 oh boy... here  we go.. haha! hey sf!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

*Video games anyone?*

Just for fun, I'm wondering how many of you have played Dance Dance Revolution?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Just for fun, I'm wondering how many of you have played Dance Dance Revolution?


Is that the game where you touch yourself inappropriately in hopes that the little gay cartoon representation of you will stop having a seizure while laughing at your uncoordinated ass?  Cause if yes, then no.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I think I bulk very easily but cutting fat - OH MY GOD. HELL. Guys have it so easy. haha!


It's funny you say that, I bulk up very quickly.  In fact I get pumped up while working out and when I want to, I lose the weight quite quickly....Go figure right?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Is that the game where you touch yourself inappropriately in hopes that the little gay cartoon representation of you will stop having a seizure while laughing at your uncoordinated ass? Cause if yes, then no.


    

 Hey. I happen to kick ass at that game. OK, not kick ass, but I'm pretty darn good at it. Just wondering if anyone else...  you know... is as juvenile as I apparently am!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey. I happen to kick ass at that game. OK, not kick ass, but I'm pretty darn good at it. Just wondering if anyone else... you know... is as juvenile as I apparently am!


I play Madden 2004 Football on my playstation, if that counts as an infantile hobby...


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I play Madden 2004 Football on my playstation, if that counts as an infantile hobby...


  For some reason i suck terribly at any sports-related video game! I love them, nonetheless. 

  I'm good at the streetfighter/soul caliber/tekken type games. And DDR, of course.

 Anyway the whole reason I brought up DDR is because of what a great cardio workout it is... if you're ever feeling kinda blah about doing your cardio and have a few bucks, just go down to Dave & Busters of Gameworks or one of those and spend 15 minutes hopping around on that thing. Talk about HIIT!   Not to mention it's a break from the every-day.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 15, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I play Madden 2004 Football on my playstation, if that counts as an infantile hobby...


I collect used body parts.  Not sure if that's infantile or not. 

(Actually I like games too.   Don't want to ruin my image.)


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I collect used body parts.  Not sure if that's infantile or not.
> 
> (Actually I like games too.   Don't want to ruin my image.)


 AINT NO SHAMIN' in GAMIN' bro! haha! 

 My name is Ivy and I'm a gamer.  ("hiiii Ivyyyy!")


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> For some reason i suck terribly at any sports-related video game! I love them, nonetheless.
> 
> I'm good at the streetfighter/soul caliber/tekken type games. And DDR, of course.
> 
> Anyway the whole reason I brought up DDR is because of what a great cardio workout it is... if you're ever feeling kinda blah about doing your cardio and have a few bucks, just go down to Dave & Busters of Gameworks or one of those and spend 15 minutes hopping around on that thing. Talk about HIIT!   Not to mention it's a break from the every-day.


That only works for a hot girl like you, everyone else gets laughed at and/or poked with sticks. (Or am I the only one that does that?)


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> For some reason i suck terribly at any sports-related video game! I love them, nonetheless.
> 
> I'm good at the streetfighter/soul caliber/tekken type games. And DDR, of course.
> 
> Anyway the whole reason I brought up DDR is because of what a great cardio workout it is... if you're ever feeling kinda blah about doing your cardio and have a few bucks, just go down to Dave & Busters of Gameworks or one of those and spend 15 minutes hopping around on that thing. Talk about HIIT!  Not to mention it's a break from the every-day.


I can see it now Ivy, a 250 pound, 35 year old fatty making a fool of himself in Gameworks. It's hard enough for me to play normal games without feeling foolish


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I can see it now Ivy, a 250 pound, 35 year old fatty making a fool of himself in Gameworks. It's hard enough for me to play normal games without feeling foolish


 HA! If you're even half serious, both you and Max have got to loosen up! So what if people laugh?! Haha! Damn! It's a blast!

 People will laugh at anyone for anything -- you can't go around life with that fear/concern being a limitation.

 I guarantee you'll have more fun than the jackass standing to the side laughing at you on the outside but desperately wanting a piece of the action on the inside, but too afraid to try for fear of getting laughed at.

 blah. don't mean to lecture - i just don't get why people are afraid of getting laughed at.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> HA! If you're even half serious, both you and Max have got to loosen up! So what if people laugh?! Haha! Damn! It's a blast!
> 
> People will laugh at anyone for anything -- you can't go around life with that fear/concern being a limitation.
> 
> ...


 I swear if we ever hang out I'm going to manhandle you onto that DDR machine!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> HA! If you're even half serious, both you and Max have got to loosen up! So what if people laugh?! Haha! Damn! It's a blast!
> 
> People will laugh at anyone for anything -- you can't go around life with that fear/concern being a limitation.
> 
> ...


I don't care if people laugh at me, but those sticks can be quite painful.  

But I'll play with you, babe.  You bring the plastic mats, and I'll provide the drugged beverages.  We'll make a real play-date out of it.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I don't care if people laugh at me, but those sticks can be quite painful.
> 
> But I'll play with you, babe. You bring the plastic mats, and I'll provide the drugged beverages. We'll make a real play-date out of it.


 <swoon>


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I swear if we ever hang out I'm going to manhandle you onto that DDR machine!


Promises, promises.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> HA! If you're even half serious, both you and Max have got to loosen up! So what if people laugh?! Haha! Damn! It's a blast!
> 
> People will laugh at anyone for anything -- you can't go around life with that fear/concern being a limitation.
> 
> ...


Ivy, I had been hovering 300 pounds a while back, so laughing doesn't bother me.  I was trying to be humorous.  I tend to poke fun at myself. 
STOP LECTURING  
Nah, just joking, I have said it once and I'll say it again, anytime a beautiful young woman lectures me, I sit and obey.....ask my wife....
Still, think about that mental picture...I mean, you have to laugh


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Ivy, I had been hovering 300 pounds a while back, so laughing doesn't bother me. I was trying to be humorous. I tend to poke fun at myself.
> STOP LECTURING
> Nah, just joking, I have said it once and I'll say it again, anytime a beautiful young woman lectures me, I sit and obey.....ask my wife....
> Still, think about that mental picture...I mean, you have to laugh


 hahaha. still i feel bad. bad habit - that lecturing stuff. haha! Sorry!

 And believe me, I would laugh plenty. I'm not cruel but i'm human!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 15, 2004)

Don't worry Tony, if she laughs you can get revenge.  Just make her play Madden using that same, fruity dance pad.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Don't worry Tony, if she laughs you can get revenge. Just make her play Madden using that same, fruity dance pad.


 Trust me, with madden i can play with the regular control and still be laughable. WAYYYY LAUGHABLE. A 3 year old can kick my ass in madden.


----------



## Jill (Sep 15, 2004)

Hey Ivy, list us a sample diet of what you _used _ to eat when you were overweight.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Hey Ivy, list us a sample diet of what you _used _ to eat when you were overweight.


  Are you serious? Here we go:

  Typical day, in the old days...

  Breakfast (if at all): 

 Stop by mcdonald's and pick up a bacon/egg/cheese biscuit, hash brown, large orange juice (that was healthy to me, the orange juice, so it all evened out, in my irrational mind)

 If not mcD's, then i would go to the vending machine upon arrival at work and get a Jamaican Beef Patty, or "the healthy alternative," a bagel with strawberry jam.

  Mid-morning (if not upon arrival):

 Begin picking out of my boss' candy bowl, all the good ones. HOard them at my desk for consumption within the next ten minutes. Go back for more throughout the day.

  Lunch: 

  Wendy's Spicy Chicken sandwich, biggie fries, water (i dont like soda much)

  or

  Schlotzky's deli four cheese pizza with sour cream and onion potato chips

  or 

  Atlanta Bread Company Pesto Chicken Panini

  Mid-afternoon:

 return to the vending machine for some sandwich cookies (oreos or vanilla cookies), or the "healthy" alternative, animal crackers or pretzels. Occasioanlly use every leftover dime in my purse to pick up a bag of M&M's or hershey bar, to go with it.

  Go home... start jonesing for something good to eat for dinner...

  Most nights, stop by Taco bell if i'm low on cash, get a mexican pizza or a chicken quesadilla, cinnamon twists.

 On the nights when I had a little more cash, stop at the REAL mexican place and get their chicken tortilla soup, chicken quesadillas loaded, tortilla chips. 

  OR 

  stop at the cuban restaurant on the way home and get some take out breaded skirt steak, white rice, fried plantains.

 AFTER DINNER, and while watchign tv or surfing the web for the next few hours before going to bed, I would eat cheetos and drink wine. Usually ate a whole bag of cheetos in one sitting because, seriously they're damn good. And the wine... santa margarita pino grigio, straight out of the bottle.

 Other assorted treats that I always stocked up on were cuban croquettes, chocolate cake, brownies, hershey's kisses, fudge stripe cookies, the more expensive lake champlain 5 star chocolates, when i had the money to spare (at $3.00 a pop at the gourmet grocery store, they're a delicacy to me).

 And if I went out to see my friends' bands (thursd, fri and/or sat nights) there was also the consumption of a lot of Newcastle beer, and fried finger foods late at night and into the wee hours of the morning. 

  Yes, I know. VERY VERY SAD. I was out of control. I haven't exaggerated ANY of this.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

oh wait - that's not even counting the baking. 

 I love to bake. I used to make cookies all the time - all sorts of cookies, but usually peanut butter, oatmeal pecan or chocolate chip. Occasionally ginger snaps.

 So there were always cookies, and i too, used to bring those treats to work for everyone to eat. I was one of _them._


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I swear if we ever hang out I'm going to manhandle you onto that DDR machine!



You could charge admission to that ... MadMax on the DDR in his shiny white suit with matching dress shoes.  Hell ... that could be a pay-per-view.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 15, 2004)

You like to make cookies?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> You could charge admission to that ... MadMax on the DDR in his shiny white suit with matching dress shoes. Hell ... that could be a pay-per-view.


 NT - you could be on to something here... I do have an entrepreneurial spirit.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> You like to make cookies?


 I absolutely LOVE. TO. BAKE. COOKIES.


----------



## Jill (Sep 15, 2004)

Didnt you ever cook at home, or pack a lunch??? That was 1 unhealth diet you had. Atleast 3000-4000 cals a day would you say?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 15, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> You could charge admission to that ... MadMax on the DDR in his shiny white suit with matching dress shoes.  Hell ... that could be a pay-per-view.


What's my cut?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Didnt you ever cook at home, or pack a lunch??? That was 1 unhealth diet you had. Atleast 3000-4000 cals a day would you say?


 Cook at home? yeah occasioanlly - meatballs, lasagna, ground beef, yellow rice and chicken. But mostly I was a slave to convenience.

 And pack a lunch? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Never. That was a ridiculous concept to me with all the great places to eat around here unless I was running low on cash and pay day wasn't for another few days.

 And by great places i mean Atlanta Bread Company, Fiesta Mexican Grill, Bruschetta's Italian Bistro and Shorty's BBQ -- even if I usually ended up at Wendy's.

 Yes, it was the most unhealthy "diet" ever. And I knew it, and just sortof didn't care, or felt hopeless, so I had this, "What the hell... I'll start eating better next monday. Today, I'll enjoy myself." mentality.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

By the way, I "justified" all the bad food by going jogging a few times a week, for 20-30 minutes at a time.

 And when i bought the pilates dvds, i started making a conscious effort to eat less crappy. Stopped buying and making cookies/cakes. Cut back on the candy bowl invasion, started making turkey sandwiches for lunch every day, etc. That's how it all started... slowly, half-assedly, but surely.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> What's my cut?


 I have to consult my lawyer before making you an offer. Consider yourself the star of MY reality tv show.

 Speaking of reality tv. If i had a million dollars to give away, i'd totally do it "Benefactor" style - did anyone see that last night? The Mark Cuban reality show? he's brutal. He made two people play jenga for the chance to stay to try to win his million bucks. The annoying guy, of course, won, by annoying the cool chick, who had to take her still-unpacked bags and gitdafukout.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> What's my cut?



I'll have my people talk to your people ...


----------



## Jill (Sep 15, 2004)

What do you do for work??? Seeings that you play on here all day! Is that allowed at your work?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I have to consult my lawyer before making you an offer. Consider yourself the star of MY reality tv show.
> 
> Speaking of reality tv. If i had a million dollars to give away, i'd totally do it "Benefactor" style - did anyone see that last night? The Mark Cuban reality show? he's brutal. He made two people play jenga for the chance to stay to try to win his million bucks. The annoying guy, of course, won, by annoying the cool chick, who had to take her still-unpacked bags and gitdafukout.


I hate Cubans...I mean Cuban, such a prick!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 15, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I'll have my people talk to your people ...


My people don't deal with Canadians.  They prefer a warmer climate.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Cook at home? yeah occasioanlly - meatballs, lasagna, ground beef, yellow rice and chicken. But mostly I was a slave to convenience.
> 
> And pack a lunch? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Never. That was a ridiculous concept to me with all the great places to eat around here unless I was running low on cash and pay day wasn't for another few days.
> 
> ...


Wait a sec. all those places are in the Doral area, that's my second home (office).....
I love Bruschetta (they are Venezuelan-Italian) and Fiesta Mexican Grill is the best. How could you do that to me? Oh Satan....Temptation......must not succumb.....


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> What do you do for work??? Seeings that you play on here all day! Is that allowed at your work?


 hahahaha i'm a graphic designer. 

 currently, I'm working on a large floor to ceiling display for a trade show. It's a huge file, takes forever to open, save, flatten, etc.

 I'm also waiting on feedback from clients and stuff... 

 It's not 'allowed' really. no. 

 But i'm good at multi-tasking. 

 I am working while I do this. Replying to emails from clients, sendng stuff to print, running printouts over to different departments, etc.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I hate Cubans...I mean Cuban, such a prick!


 Did you see it?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Wait a sec. all those places are in the Doral area, that's my second home (office).....
> I love Bruschetta (they are Venezuelan-Italian) and Fiesta Mexican Grill is the best. How could you do that to me? Oh Satan....Temptation......must not succumb.....


 Yes, Doral, indeedy.

 I can't even remember the last time i went to one of those restaurants.


----------



## Jill (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> It's not 'allowed' really. no.
> 
> But i'm good at multi-tasking.
> 
> .


Me too.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Did you see it?


Nah, I'm not big on pricks.........


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Yes, Doral, indeedy.
> 
> I can't even remember the last time i went to one of those restaurants.


i forgot to mention Atlanta Bread and their awesome ABC Special....Oh how could you?  
I went to Fiesta so much, that I became good buddies with the owners.  You know you eat in a place too much when you become friendly with the owners...
Do you work around here?  Doral...


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Nah, I'm not big on pricks.........


 i seriously don't knwo what to answer to that. I'm laughing like a moron all by myself here at my desk.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Me too.


 The technology dept here is a real hoot, so they'll catch on from the log files soon enough that this particular site is getting a lot of hits, and it will get blocked on the fire wall... so long as it lasts, though. I'm taking advantage.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> i seriously don't knwo what to answer to that. I'm laughing like a moron all by myself here at my desk.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> i forgot to mention Atlanta Bread and their awesome ABC Special....Oh how could you?
> I went to Fiesta so much, that I became good buddies with the owners. You know you eat in a place too much when you become friendly with the owners...
> Do you work around here?  Doral...


 Maybe I do.

 speaking of good mexican - Don Burritos on Sunset and 102nd. EVEN BETTER THAN FIESTA.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Maybe I do.
> 
> speaking of good mexican - Don Burritos on Sunset and 102nd. EVEN BETTER THAN FIESTA.


Satan, SATAN....Stop it already.....I am DIETING, can't you tell I am a fatty????  

Oh, the humanity... the temptation.....


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Maybe I do.
> 
> speaking of good mexican - Don Burritos on Sunset and 102nd. EVEN BETTER THAN FIESTA.


Maybe you do?    
Now that made me feel like a Mirkin....er....stalker....


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Maybe I do.
> 
> speaking of good mexican - Don Burritos on Sunset and 102nd. EVEN BETTER THAN FIESTA.


"Don Burritos" sounds stereotypically offensive. My kind of place


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Satan, SATAN....Stop it already.....I am DIETING, can't you tell I am a fatty????
> 
> Oh, the humanity... the temptation.....


 I'm sorry. I'm not trying to be evil... Just stating a fact. Thtat's where I would go get the REAL mexican food i mentioned in the rundown of my old days' diet.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I have to consult my lawyer before making you an offer. Consider yourself the star of MY reality tv show.
> 
> Speaking of reality tv. If i had a million dollars to give away, i'd totally do it "Benefactor" style - did anyone see that last night? The Mark Cuban reality show? he's brutal. He made two people play jenga for the chance to stay to try to win his million bucks. The annoying guy, of course, won, by annoying the cool chick, who had to take her still-unpacked bags and gitdafukout.



I could have won that ... I'm a 4th level Jenga master.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> "Don Burritos" sounds stereotypically offensive. My kind of place


 I know! i thought so too when i first heard of it. 

 the owners are mexican. They use to be wait staff at another restaurant and said "screw this crap - we're going to open our own place."

 They are so successful wtih that first one that htey opened a second one.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 15, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Maybe you do?
> Now that made me feel like a Mirkin....er....stalker....


Hey!  
(Those "Sexual Predator" lists are just a suggestion!!!)


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I know! i thought so too when i first heard of it.
> 
> the owners are mexican. They use to be wait staff at another restaurant and said "screw this crap - we're going to open our own place."
> 
> They are so successful wtih that first one that htey opened a second one.


Well, now you did it. I live in West kendall, so I am pretty close to Don Burritos where I live, so now I am going to have to take my wife there..... 

Don Burritos, you know, it does sound a bit stereotypical....


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> What do you do for work??? Seeings that you play on here all day! Is that allowed at your work?



You can't do that at work?  I know I can ... 

Ivy ... we work for the same company, but in different locations and departments.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 15, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I could have won that ... I'm a 4th level Jenga master.


Great, another one of those Star Wars freaks.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Hey!
> (Those "Sexual Predator" lists are just a suggestion!!!)


 hahaha i missed that whole comment!

 and as for a jenga master - you should ahve seen that game. the most intense Jenga I've ever seen played, not that i've seen so may rounds of jenga in my life...


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> You can't do that at work?  I know I can ...
> 
> Ivy ... we work for the same company, but in different locations and departments.


  I don't think so. You're kidding right? Do we?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Well, now you did it. I live in West kendall, so I am pretty close to Don Burritos where I live, so now I am going to have to take my wife there.....
> 
> Don Burritos, you know, it does sound a bit stereotypical....


 You can make a mexican meal fairly healthy... try it on your cheat day if you have one.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I don't think so. You're kidding right? Do we?



Not you and I ... Jill and I


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Not you and I ... Jill and I


 OOOOOOOH! i was like, "huh?!" how would he even know where i work? 

 i was already having little heart attacks and thinking about taking down my pictures and all that stuff haha!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> OOOOOOOH! i was like, "huh?!" how would he even know where i work?
> 
> i was already having little heart attacks and thinking about taking down my pictures and all that stuff haha!


Paranoia is very sexy.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2004)

hhhmmmmmmmm ... NT ... IM stalker.    Well ... now that you mention it.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> hhhmmmmmmmm ... NT ... IM stalker.    Well ... now that you mention it.


 hey what do _I_ know! Any of you could be a creepy internet stalker, looking for sweaty gym girls who will put up a fight because you have a fetish for that. I have to watch my back, you know!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> hey what do _I_ know! Any of you could be a creepy internet stalker, looking for sweaty gym girls who will put up a fight because you have a fetish for that. I have to watch my back, you know!


At least I let you know right away that I'm a perv.  The rest of them are just in denial.  

Now then, sweaty gym girl, shall we make it your gym or mine?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

*I was just noticing...*

These journals are turning into a free-for-all...

 No specific topic, total anarchy...

 I for one, don't care if it goes on in my journal. Anarchy Rules! 

 however, if anyone else doesn't want this banter going on, or wants to keep more structure to their journal please feel free to stop me right away... i noticed i got carried away replying to comments all over the place. I don't really know all you folks that well, and would hate to be overstepping my boundaries without realizing it.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> At least I let you know right away that I'm a perv.  The rest of them are just in denial...


 hahahaha Yes, I appreciate your honesty.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> These journals are turning into a free-for-all...
> 
> No specific topic, total anarchy...
> 
> ...


You *have* offended me.  The only acceptable form of apology is a total removal of all annoying rectangles from your pics!

Seriously, who can get mad at a hot sweaty DDR junkie? Anarchy indeed rules babe!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> These journals are turning into a free-for-all...
> 
> No specific topic, total anarchy...
> 
> ...


It's your journal and you can do what you want, if I didn't want to read it i wouldn't have answered  
Besides, it's all Max's fault...


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> At least I let you know right away that I'm a perv.  The rest of them are just in denial.



Max ... I would appreciate it if you wouldn't make such a blanket statement.  I own property in the gutter.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> It's your journal and you can do what you want, if I didn't want to read it i wouldn't have answered
> Besides, it's all Max's fault...


 Oh well yeah. MY journal MY rules... which means, NO rules. haha. But i meant my comments in other people's journals. 

 And yeah! it IS all max's fault, now that I think about it! haha!

 OK i'm going home. Well to the parental mothership to do laundry, really. And cardio. In other words, I'm outta here.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 15, 2004)

Buenos Nachos (i think it means good nachos  )


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

*Workout - Sept 15*

Cardio/Abs Day...

 Abs: stability ball crunches (3 x 30), reverse crunches on ball (3 x 30)

 Cardio: attempted to do a round of HIIT, but it is SO DAMN HOT outside. I lasted about 12 minutes before I was totally drained, which is still not bad, butI know I can do better. My parents' house has a huge living room open area, so I went inside and did sprints and jumping jacks (i know, lame) for another 15 minutes.

 Overall, not bad, but if I'd gone home instead of here, I would have jogged about 4 miles today, possibly doing HIIT for the first 20 minutes of the route I take.

 I'll post my food log later when I get home. Only thing I've eaten outside of my planned meals is a handful of Breathsavers (which of course, the sugar alcohols made me all gassy for an hour or so ).


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

*Food - Sept 15*

Breakfast - 630 AM:

  1/3 cup Oatmeal
  Protein Shake, 1 scoop + 8 oz. water
  Udo's Choice EFA Blend, 2 caps

  Mid-Morning - 930 AM:

  1/4 cup unsweetened Apple Sauce
  1 cup Broccoli
  3 slices Oven Roasted Turkey Breast

  Lunch - 1230 AM:

  4 oz. Chicken Breast
  1/4 cup sweet brown rice
  1 cup Spinach
  2 tbsp Zesty Italian Dressing with a splash of Balsamic Vinegar

  Mid-Afternoon - 330 PM:

  3 fish oil caps
  Protein Shake, 1 scoop + 8 oz. water

  Pre-Cardio - 530 PM:

  3 fish oil caps
  Protein Shake, 1 scoop + 8 oz. water

  Dinner - 830 PM:

  3 oz. Tuna
  1 cup broccoli

  Total Calories: 1109


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 16, 2004)

*ON 100% Whey Vanilla Ice Cream Flavor*

It really does taste like vanilla ice cream. 

 just wanted to share.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 16, 2004)

Good morning GG


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 16, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Good morning GG


 Hellooo! I'm on FIRE today (sarcasm: i'm actually soooo sleepy), how are you?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 16, 2004)

Nice attitude

I'm doing alright.  why are you tired?  late night?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 16, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Nice attitude
> 
> I'm doing alright.  why are you tired?  late night?


 I'm almost embarassed to admit why I was up late. And "late" is a relative term. I actually fell asleep some time around 11, but I get up at 5 AM. The coffee will kick in soon.

 I love Food Network, and that show Good Eats was on. There were two back to back episodes and I ... well... yeah... I stayed up late watching Alton Brown talk about making broth. What a total nerd. I know.

 Bet you thought I was gonna have some wild, "why-i-was-up-all-night" story. haha!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 16, 2004)

Thank goodness for coffee...speaking of...I'm going to walk down and fetch me some 

You're not a nerd!  You have interests just like everyone else does....

haha...I bet the guys would've enjoyed a wild story


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 16, 2004)

Nah nothing turns us men on, like stories of broth.  Morning.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 16, 2004)

Good morning! Hey i tested out that email address last night, but got no replies!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 16, 2004)

Check again.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 16, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Check again.


 yeah when i get home i guess i will... can't do it from here (firewall nazis)


----------



## Jill (Sep 16, 2004)

I was watching the food network last night too!!! DId you watch the show about 'nuts' with that freak of a host?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 16, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I was watching the food network last night too!!! DId you watch the show about 'nuts' with that freak of a host?


 No i missed that. the two that i caught were the Good Eats episodes. The first one was like "dumplings" or stuffed pastas, etc. and the second was broths. Was the "nuts" show an episode of Good Eats, also?


----------



## Jill (Sep 16, 2004)

I cant remember if the show was called good eats or not. All I know is that the host is wacky and weird!

Tonight lotsa good tv. Joey, survivor, and the apprentice. Im gonna park my ass on the couch!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 16, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I cant remember if the show was called good eats or not. All I know is that the host is wacky and weird!
> 
> Tonight lotsa good tv. Joey, survivor, and the apprentice. Im gonna park my ass on the couch!


 That's AFTER you work out, right?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 16, 2004)

What's "Joey"?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 16, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> What's "Joey"?


 A spin-off from "Friends" where it's just Joey, in california instead of New York. I don't even want to watch or I'll probably get hooked!

 I allotted myself TWO shows to follow, so I won't spend way too much time watching TV -- The Benefactor and The Apprentice. 


 I always have the TB on, but I just leave it on CNN or Food Network while I do other things around the house. I like Anderson Cooper 360 on CNN, but lately since I'm working out after work, I get home when it's over or almost over. 

 Went from watching 5+ hours of TV per day to barely 2 if at all.


----------



## Jill (Sep 16, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> That's AFTER you work out, right?


I already trained today. Leggies and cardio at 6am!   

I only train in the am!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 16, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I already trained today. Leggies and cardio at 6am!
> 
> I only train in the am!


 Good girl! 

 I wish i had the willpower to do it in the morning, but I have to be at my desk at 730, which means I'd have to get up even earlier than 5 AM to get my workout in before work. Unless I was going to be competing or something, I would rather not go through the torture. Besides, I'd be passing out by 7 PM then, instead of 9! haha!

 I used to workout during my lunch time, when I lived a few blocks from the office. I'd go home, do pilates, or jog in the development where I lived, and then shower and go back to work. Alternatively, my company has a little "gym" (if you could call it that. It has weights, some machines, etc. But there are always a group of chatty old ladies in there during lunch, exchanging their latest "diet and workout tips" and constantly asking me stuff... can never focus. So evenings it is.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 16, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> But there are always a group of *crotchatty* old *bitches* in there during lunch, exchanging their latest "diet and workout tips" and constantly asking me stuff... can never focus. So evenings it is.


This sounds like a job for...........


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 16, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> This sounds like a job for...........


 I thnk you need to start passing out  business cards for your old people/small children elimination business


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 16, 2004)

What do you think?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 16, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> What do you think?


 
 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  hat's hilarious. oh man. Hey you need a job?

 Uh... let me rephrase that. Are you interested in a graphic design job? haha!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 16, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  hat's hilarious. oh man. Hey you need a job?
> 
> Uh... let me rephrase that. Are you interested in a graphic design job? haha!


I used to do some web design.  Not my thing.  These days I just code standard, boring applications.  But since I basically spend my whole workday on IM, I may be in need of a job very, very soon.  I'll keep your offer in mind.  
(All your offers  )


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 16, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I...But since I basically spend my whole workday on IM, I may be in need of a job very, very soon...


 that makes two of us. haha my boss has busted me on here like twice this morning. he just laughs, but I know it irks him.

 I'm actually working though - thats what's funny - my shit's getting done!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 16, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I'm actually working though - thats what's funny - my shit's getting done!


That makes one of us.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 16, 2004)

I do so much of what I call "personal shit on work time" but I have no boss in my office all day. Just me and one coworker that does the same. (fringe benefits)


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 16, 2004)

Babe, your PM box is full.  You have to clear it out a bit, or I won't be able to send you anymore pornographic material.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 16, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Babe, your PM box is full. You have to clear it out a bit, or I won't be able to send you anymore pornographic material.


 just did. please resend the porn.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 16, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I do so much of what I call "personal shit on work time" but I have no boss in my office all day. Just me and one coworker that does the same. (fringe benefits)


 I feel guilty sometimes, but then other times, I'm just like, "eh... f*ck it."

 I should care a little more. i almost got fired earlier this year (though not for slacking off - for being insubordinate and downright rude to a project manager, who to this day, I insist had it coming).


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 16, 2004)

New avatar looks great!  

How's are you feeling? Training/diet going well?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 16, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> New avatar looks great!
> 
> How's are you feeling? Training/diet going well?


 Hey! My av and your av look similar! haha! Thanks!

 i'm feeling better now - more awake, thank for asking! 

 Training and diet - going swimmingly.  I have to get measured and take pictures again next week (my trainer does it every four weeks), so I'm determined to see changes from the red bikini photos to the new ones he'll take. That's keeping me totally motivated to stay on track through the rest of this week and upcoming weekend. I want to see ABS in my next set of pictures!

 How _you_ doin'?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 16, 2004)

You've got kickass shape, Dreamy.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 16, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> You've got kickass shape, Dreamy.


 Thank you, baby.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 16, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> You've got kickass shape, Dreamy.



   you're breaking her down SF


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 16, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> you're breaking her down SF


 NEVER! haha! I ... must...resist....


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 16, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey! My av and your av look similar! haha! Thanks!
> 
> i'm feeling better now - more awake, thank for asking!
> 
> ...



Hmm...hot young client...taking pictures...I hope you get those back or there might be a goalgetter.com soon.  Damn.  I don't take pics of my clients.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 16, 2004)

ponyboy said:
			
		

> Hmm...hot young client...taking pictures...I hope you get those back or there might be a goalgetter.com soon.  Damn.  I don't take pics of my clients.


I wonder if her trainer can be contacted regarding purchase of some tasteful nudes.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 16, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I wonder if her trainer can be contacted regarding purchase of some tasteful nudes.


 Max & Ponyboy: hahhahah! Man, too much. The pictures you see in my gallery, not the ones of me doing a poor impression of a bodybuilder pose, but the ones where i'm just standing there with my arms at my sides. Those are the hella sexy pictures my trainer takes of me every four weeks. Yeah... my goalgetter.com will be raking in the big bucks with _those_ kinds of pics! 

 All joking aside, though, speaking of photos: When I'm where I want to be, I will definitely want to take some nice photos. It will be a little present to myself. Not quite playboy material. Maybe maxim or FHM material.


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 16, 2004)

I'm an expert photographer...at least I can be


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 16, 2004)

Hi there!    
Are all the boys of IM flirting with you??    
I like your avi too!  You look


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 16, 2004)

All the boys are flirting, yes.  This man isn't flirting, though, he's just being blatant.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 16, 2004)

ponyboy said:
			
		

> I'm an expert photographer...at least I can be


 I'll keep that in mind. This could be fun! haha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 16, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hi there!
> Are all the boys of IM flirting with you??
> I like your avi too!  You look


 Hey there!

 yeah the boys are flirting... it's a very tough life, this life of mine. All these boys, so little time. 

 re: avi - thanks, girl! I try! Rawr!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 16, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> All the boys are flirting, yes.  This man isn't flirting, though, he's just being blatant.


 It's all the same!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 16, 2004)

*Workout - Sept 16*

Weights: Shoulders and Legs

 Super Giant Sets:

 Squats (4 x 15 x 85lb)
 Leg Press (4 x 15 x 200lb!!!! First time!)
 Leg Extensions (2 x 12 x 70lb, 2 x 15 x 60lb)
 Dumbell Shoulder Press (4 x 15 x 15lb)
 Upright Rows (4 x 15 x 40lb)
 Lateral Side Raises (4 x 15 x 12lb)
 Hanging Knee Raises (4 x 10)

 Abs: 

 Stability Ball Crunches (3 x 30)
 Stability Ball Reverse Crunches (3 x 30)

 Cardio:

 Intervals on Stairmaster, 30 minutes 

 (KICKED ASS today, totally high-energy, made up for _dragging_ ass yesterday)


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 16, 2004)

*Food - Sept 16*

Breakfast - 630 AM:

  1/2 cup oatmeal
  protein shake (1 scoop, 8 oz. water)
  Udo's Choice 2 caps

  Mid-Morning - 930 AM:

  1/4 cup unsweetened apple sauce
  1 cup broccoli
  3 slices oven roasted turkey

  Lunch - 1230 PM:

  4 oz. chicken breast
  1 cup spinach
  1 tbsp zesty italian fat free dressing
  1 small baked sweet potato

  Mid-Afternoon - 330 PM:

  Protein shake (1 scoop, 8 oz. water)
  3 fish oil caps

  Pre-Workout - 600 PM:

  2 oz. chicken breast
  3 fish oil caps

  Dinner - 900 PM:

  3 oz. tuna
  1/4 cup brown rice
  1 cup broccoli

  Total Calories: 1119


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 16, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Weights: Shoulders and Legs
> 
> Super Giant Sets:
> 
> ...


HEy Ivy, great job on the leg press...Incredible workout...congrats....diet looks good too.....


----------



## jstar (Sep 16, 2004)

Hey Ivy! 

I just read your whole journal :whew: and wanted to say your transformation has been simply amazing! I can't believe the Day 1 pics are the end of July...talk about fast progress   

Anyways...welcome and thanks for the inspiration!  I will check in as often as I can, unfortunately I have one of those jobs where I can't play here all day. But I catch up eventually


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 16, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> HEy Ivy, great job on the leg press...Incredible workout...congrats....diet looks good too.....


 YAY! Thank you! When I saw all those plates I was like, umm... doing the math in my head


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 16, 2004)

jstar said:
			
		

> Hey Ivy!
> 
> I just read your whole journal :whew: and wanted to say your transformation has been simply amazing! I can't believe the Day 1 pics are the end of July...talk about fast progress
> 
> Anyways...welcome and thanks for the inspiration!  I will check in as often as I can, unfortunately I have one of those jobs where I can't play here all day. But I catch up eventually


 HEY Jstar! Thank you! That means so much! Thanks for stopping by, and please feel free to comment on here any time  Good luck with your goals!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 16, 2004)

*Wtf!*

I understand why, and I understand what he did, but I still have to say:

 "WHY!? Why Bradford!? He's a f*cking superstar!" Bradford was the best one in the whole show, and that was clear to me from the minute he walked into the room, in last week's first episode. He should have been the next apprentice. 

 I have hope. I do. The preview says "...for the first time in the board room the rules are broken..." And I'm hoping SO badly that Trump will bring back Bradford and get rid of that silly bitch with the multiple personalities, Cybil, er...Stacie. 

 I mean, seriously. WTF.


----------



## Jill (Sep 16, 2004)

I just finished watch apprentice, Im with you on the bye bye bradford. He WAS my fav. Dumb ass.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 16, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I just finished watching apprentice, Im with you on the bye bye bradford. He WAS my fav. Dumb ass.


  I just don't see how it all could go down like this (huh-huh, I said "go down").

 I was POSITIVE ivana or stacie would be given the boot. It was that simple. But Bradford? Not only was he my favorite, I felt special attachment to him because he's from my neck of the woods. I don't _know_ him but still. A fellow local is a fellow local.

 alrighty... well it's sleepy time... 

 (Ivy has left the building.)


----------



## Jill (Sep 16, 2004)

That assistant to Trump is a real Bitch too. Im annoyed with that show now, and dont know if I will make a real effort to watch it now.


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 17, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I understand why, and I understand what he did, but I still have to say:
> 
> "WHY!? Why Bradford!? He's a f*cking superstar!" Bradford was the best one in the whole show, and that was clear to me from the minute he walked into the room, in last week's first episode. He should have been the next apprentice.
> 
> ...



I'm totally with you.  That was a brutal call on his part and totally unwarranted.  Imagine how pissed the other girls are going to be when neither Ivana or Stacie got booted.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 17, 2004)

ponyboy said:
			
		

> I'm totally with you. That was a brutal call on his part and totally unwarranted. Imagine how pissed the other girls are going to be when neither Ivana or Stacie got booted.


 I want to say that I'm upset and will not be watching the show anymore, but we all know that's not gonna happen. It's such an addictive show.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 17, 2004)

Cravings

 I am supposed to get measured on Tuesday - BF, weight, etc. -- and get my next set of dreaded bikini pictures taken (the 8-week mark).

 I VOWED to myself that there would be a drop from the 15.1% BF that I had at the 4-week mark, and have been really strict this week. 

 But I'm sitting here at my desk, jonesing for a piece of chocolate like a crack addict for a rock.


----------



## ladybuilder (Sep 17, 2004)

GoalGetter from what I can see of your pics you are doing great


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 17, 2004)

ladybuilder said:
			
		

> GoalGetter from what I can see of your pics you are doing great


 Thanks, Ladybuilder! I'm tryin'!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 17, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> But I'm sitting here at my desk, jonesing for a piece of chocolate like a crack addict for a rock.


Sounds like you need some help there.  Just think to yourself, "What would Max want me to do?".......then quickly get undressed and book a flight to New York.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 17, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I want to say that I'm upset and will not be watching the show anymore, but we all know that's not gonna happen. It's such an addictive show.


That was probably the most idiotic, ridiculous move ever made in reality show history....
As soon as he relented his exemption, I knew he'd be fired and in fact I told my wife that Stacie and Ivanna just got a new lease in life.....
Incredible stupidity, my goodness.  He made it easy for them to fire him....OMG


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 17, 2004)

So how's your day today?

I am resting today.  I was going to do biceps and back, but I have a happy hour to go to at Gordon Bierch....My sister's birthday...We'll see how that goes....


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 17, 2004)

> Hey! My av and your av look similar! haha! Thanks!
> 
> i'm feeling better now - more awake, thank for asking!
> 
> ...


Hey, sorry I didn't see this sooner! Yeah we do have similar avatars now, I am going to update mine sometime in the next few months, though. I am looking forward to seeing the new pics, your progress thus far has been outstanding. I mean really really impressive---I can't wait to see you when you finally reach your goals. 

Things with me are going well. Training instinctively, and training very often to be honest. Diet is going okay as well---I haven't binged in over a week now which is a big step forward for me. 

Keep up the hard work!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 17, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Sounds like you need some help there. Just think to yourself, "What would Max want me to do?".......then quickly get undressed and book a flight to New York.


  My flight is booked. I'll be there this afternoon!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 17, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> My flight is booked. I'll be there this afternoon!


Nice, baby!  I'll go reserve us the finest bench in Central Park.  Make you forget all about that chocolate.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 17, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> That was probably the most idiotic, ridiculous move ever made in reality show history....
> As soon as he relented his exemption, I knew he'd be fired and in fact I told my wife that Stacie and Ivanna just got a new lease in life.....
> Incredible stupidity, my goodness.  He made it easy for them to fire him....OMG


 d'oh! I know. You know how ivana was saying "ohmygod ohmygod ohmygod" AFTER the firing? I was saying that since BEFORE the firing. haha!


----------



## dtc118 (Sep 17, 2004)

GoalGetter, I can't help but read your journal everyday! You have such a great personality. You have made some awesome gains and look great! Keep up the work!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 17, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> So how's your day today?
> 
> I am resting today. I was going to do biceps and back, but I have a happy hour to go to at Gordon Bierch....My sister's birthday...We'll see how that goes....


 Que vida mas buena! haha! You can't still do biceps and back AFTER? This doesn't sound like commitment to me!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 17, 2004)

"Que vida mas buena" = What life more good


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 17, 2004)

dtc118 said:
			
		

> GoalGetter, I can't help but read your journal everyday! You have such a great personality. You have made some awesome gains and look great! Keep up the work!


 Hey there! That's so nice of you to say. Thank you! Do you have a journal on here? Pics? 

 Feel free do chime in on here any time!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 17, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> "Que vida mas buena" = What life more good


 Close: "what a good life!"


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 17, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Que vida mas buena! haha! You can't still do biceps and back AFTER? This doesn't sound like commitment to me!


Yeah, tell me about it.  Do you want to know the funny thing about your comment?  I was talking to my wife 5 minutes ago and told her:  "If you don't want to stay too late, then that's perfect because I can get home and workout..."
Of course, plans right now are for grandma to stay with the kids overnight...


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 17, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Yeah, tell me about it. Do you want to know the funny thing about your comment? I was talking to my wife 5 minutes ago and told her: "If you don't want to stay too late, then that's perfect because I can get home and workout..."
> Of course, plans right now are for grandma to stay with the kids overnight...


 Oh good, then you can add some "cardio" to your workout, too! hahahahahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 17, 2004)

*Sore Legs.*

Remember when i was all   about my leg press yesterday? 

 Yeah. I'm FEELING all  today. Every time I stand up, I feel every single rep I did yesterday.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 17, 2004)

*Tired of all this devastation...*

You know with all the damage caused by Hurricane Ivan... and me being the geek I am, I started thinking we are like the little civilizations in that old game Populous. Makes me wonder if there is a shaman somewhere causing hurricanes and tornadoes and all that crap. 

 Anyone know what I'm talking about, or should I totally stfu now?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 17, 2004)

It's probly some little kid like Stewie on Family Guy making weather control devices with his toys so he can prevent the growing of broccoli.

Good morning Dreamy.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 17, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> You know with all the damage caused by Hurricane Ivan... and me being the geek I am, I started thinking we are like the little civilizations in that old game Populous. Makes me wonder if there is a shaman somewhere causing hurricanes and tornadoes and all that crap.
> 
> Anyone know what I'm talking about, or should I totally stfu now?


Wow, Old School!   

I remember that one, though never played it.  I was more into violent games, like Street Fighter, Mortal Kombat, and Barbie's Pink Pony Ride. 

Now I can feel your geekness joining with mine.....we can make a loser sandwich.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 17, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Wow, Old School!
> 
> I remember that one, though never played it. I was more into violent games, like Street Fighter, Mortal Kombat, and Barbie's Pink Pony Ride.
> 
> Now I can feel your geekness joining with mine.....we can make a loser sandwich.


 I had a boyfriend a while back who played that game obsessively (Populous). I couldn't help but eventually get into it somewhat. haha!

 Before we can make a loser sandwich you're gonna have to prove to me how much of a geek you really are...


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 17, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> It's probly some little kid like Stewie on Family Guy making weather control devices with his toys so he can prevent the growing of broccoli.
> 
> Good morning Dreamy.


 Oops! I missed this message! Good morning, SF!


----------



## Jill (Sep 17, 2004)

Did you have the chocolate???

Do you ever have cheats? You know it is good to have_ occasional _ cheats to jump start your metabolisism.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 17, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Did you have the chocolate???
> 
> Do you ever have cheats? You know it is good to have_ occasional _ cheats to jump start your metabolisism.


 Ha! No. I did not. I walked by the boss' desk a few times, and had a stare-down with the candy bowl though. But no. I just went and drank a bunch of water.

 Cheats - honestly, I can't bring myself to TRULY TRULY cheat. Like I told you... that Slim-a-bear cheat almost a month ago, and the Tasti D'Lite pint of vanilla ice cream I had last week... I want to give myself a cheat day, or at least one cheat meal but i can't do it, mentally. I'm afraid I won't recover and just keep cheating. I couldn't control myself both times with these two (slim-a-bear, tasty d'lite).

  I know, I'veheard that it's good to have a cheat once in a while... I'm just not ready.


----------



## Jill (Sep 17, 2004)

You DO have control. Look it that way. You will recover. You probably went all out on those cheats cause of the last few months of being_ very strict, and restricting_. Trust me, I am all to familiar with that cycle. Thats why i think it is important to incorporte some cheats. JMHO


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 17, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> You DO have control. Look it that way. You will recover. You probably went all out on those cheats cause of the last few months of being_ very strict, and restricting_. Trust me, I am all to familiar with that cycle. Thats why i think it is important to incorporte some cheats. JMHO


 What you say makes sense and logically speaking, I KNOW I will recover. But in my mind, I am not convinced that I can do it. 

 I'm terrified of failing myself on this ONE thing.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 17, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I had a boyfriend a while back who played that game obsessively (Populous). I couldn't help but eventually get into it somewhat. haha!
> 
> Before we can make a loser sandwich you're gonna have to prove to me how much of a geek you really are...


"Que Vuelta" Ivy?  Now you gave The Maxturbator an opening (No Max, not that opening, chill out.....  )

Hey beautiful, how is your day (remember our talk about compliments) today?
A bit sore, had the usual lunch again...lol
I'll pass by a little bit before I go party to Biersch.... 
No, don't think I am going to be there too late.  I need to catch up with my sleep and no, it has nothing to do with old age, it has to do with two amazing but crazy kids....They both got a cold now   .  It's so sad to see them with a cold because Aly really wanted to go to school today (I don't see how she's my daughter still) and Anthony is uncomfortable...pobrecito....


----------



## Jill (Sep 17, 2004)

Dont be terrified. Look how far you have came? You should be sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo proud of yourself! You really motivate me, as well as many on this board Im sure


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 17, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> "Que Vuelta" Ivy?  Now you gave The Maxturbator an opening (No Max, not that opening, chill out.....  )


 HAHAHAHAHAHAH! Oh my god. I think YOU gave max an opening! haha!



			
				fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey beautiful, how is your day (remember our talk about compliments) today?
> A bit sore, had the usual lunch again...lol
> I'll pass by a little bit before I go party to Biersch....
> No, don't think I am going to be there too late. I need to catch up with my sleep and no, it has nothing to do with old age, it has to do with two amazing but crazy kids....They both got a cold now  . It's so sad to see them with a cold because Aly really wanted to go to school today (I don't see how she's my daughter still) and Anthony is uncomfortable...pobrecito....


 Awww, I'm so sorry they're sick. That _always_ sucks. 

  I guess no "cardio" for you and the missus then? 

 Have fun at biersh! 

 I'm outta here in a few minutes. Going to the mall with a friend. Then off to the gym and so on and so forth...


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 17, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Dont be terrified. Look how far you have came? You should be sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo proud of yourself! You really motivate me, as well as many on this board Im sure


 Aw shucks. I AM proud. believe me. Well stunned and in disbelief more than proud, really. And totally moved that I'd be considered an inspiration or motivation for anyone else, too. That's huge, to me.

 And I will give myself a cheat, but i have to work myself up to it. Crazy I know... but those unplanned cheats really made me feel horrible about myself. At least until Tuesday when I get measured/photographed/weighed again... I'm not going to. After that, I'll see if I can muster up the courage to SCHEDULE a cheat.

 Hmmmm chocolate? or a donut? hahaha!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 17, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHAHAH! Oh my god. I think YOU gave max an opening! haha!
> 
> 
> Awww, I'm so sorry they're sick. That _always_ sucks.
> ...


Never said anything about Cardio


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 17, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Never said anything about Cardio


 atta boy! 

 ok i'm outta here! Capitalism awaits.


----------



## Jill (Sep 17, 2004)

Chocolate, hands down.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 17, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHAHAH! Oh my god. I think YOU gave max an opening! haha!


I am not a running back!

(From old SNL sketch: These 2 football players had to explain, to the Church Lady, what their job in the game was.  The Quarterback said, "I make a pass at the receivers."  And the running back then said, "I penetrate any openings I can find."  )


----------



## klmclean (Sep 17, 2004)

Go for the chocolate.................I'm dying for some myself!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 17, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I am not a running back!
> 
> (From old SNL sketch: These 2 football players had to explain, to the Church Lady, what their job in the game was. The Quarterback said, "I make a pass at the receivers." And the running back then said, "I penetrate any openings I can find."  )


hahahahaha i vaguely remember that. 

SNL kicks ass.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 17, 2004)

*Workout - Sept 17*

Chest/Back Super Giant Sets:

 (3 x 15)
 Incline Dumbell Press (15lb dumbells)
 WG Lat Pull Downs (60lb)
 Chest Press (70lb)
 Seated Row (60lb)
 Bench Press (45lb, bar only)
 Bent Over Barbell Rows (50lb)

 Bicep/Tricep Super Giant Sets:

 (3 x 15)

 Barbell Curls (20lb barbell)
 Cable Pushdowns (60lb)
 Cable Pulldowns, straps (25lb) I SOOOO SUCK AT THESE!!!!
 Hammer Curls (15lb dumbells)

 Abs:

 Hanging Knee Raises (3 x 10)
 Weighted Crunches (3 x 20 x 60lb)

 Cardio:

 Jumprope HIIT, 20 minutes 

 Overall, tough upper body weights. Did awesome. Had high energy, felt great. Still disappointed with my lack of endurance on the second tricep exercise. Gotta work on that. Please with my improvement on the lat pull downs, I no longer need assistance on the last few reps of the last set. YAY!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 17, 2004)

*Food - Sept 17*

Breakfast - 630 AM

 1/2 cup of Oatmeal
 Protein shake (1 scoop + 8 oz water)
 Udo's Choice 2 caps

 Mid-Morning - 930 AM

 1/4 cup Apple Sauce (pre-packaged/unsweetened)
 1 cup Broccoli
 3 slices Oven Roasted Turkey Breast

 Lunch - 1230 PM

 4 oz. Chicken Breast
 1 small baked Sweet Potato
 1 cup Spinach
 1 tbsp Zesty Italian Dressing with a splash of Balsamic Vinegar

 Mid-Afternoon - 330 PM

 3 fish oil caps
 Protein Shake (1 scoop + 8 oz. water)

 Pre-Workout - 630 PM

 Meal Replacement Shake (prot/carb balanced)
 3 fish oil caps

 Dinner - 930 PM
 3 oz. Tuna - Canned in Water
 1 cup Broccoli

 Total Calories: 1191


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2004)

ooohh... mamaceta!  Did I spell that right?  How's the hard workin' gal doing today?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 19, 2004)

*Food - Sept 18*

I went to a party last night, and I KNEW for damn sure there wouldn't be a thing I could eat there, so I stopped at Wild Oats on the way and bought myself a single serving of grilled chicken breast and 1/2 a cup of Tabbouleh, as well as a packet of Myoplex Lite, just in case I was out really late and had to eat something again.

   Obsessed much? hahaha!

   <b>Food:</b>

   Breakfast 630 AM

     1/2 cup Oatmeal
     3/4 cup Egg Beaters Plain 

   Mid-Morning 930 AM

     Fish Oil - 2 caps
     Protein Shake (1 scoop + 8 oz. water)
     1 tbsp Wheat Germ

   Lunch 1230 PM

     2.5 oz. Tuna - Light - Canned in Water
     1/3 cup Oatmeal
     1 cup Salad
     2 tbsp home made Pesto Dressing
     1 cup Sugar Free Fat Free Chocolate Pudding

   Mid-Afternoon 330 PM

     1/4 cup Apple Sauce (pre-packaged/unsweetened)
     3 slices Oven Roasted Turkey Breast

   Dinner 630 PM

     4 oz. Chicken Breast
     1 cup Broccoli

   Evening 930 PM (at party, took my own food)

     3 oz. Chicken Breast
     1/3 cup Tabbouleh

   Evening 2 1230 AM (was still awake)

     1/2 of a meal replacement shake (carb/prot)

   Total Calories: 1450


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 19, 2004)

*Workout - Sept 18*

Saturday was a cardio/abs day. I did 20 minutes of HIIT with my jumprope at home, and then on the stability ball, 3 sets of 30 crunches and 3 sets of 30 reverse crunches.

 Did some dancing at the party as well.


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 19, 2004)

Good morning Ivy,
How do you like doing HIIT with the jump rope? I personally love it and think it really gets you some serious results.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 19, 2004)

dianas05 said:
			
		

> Good morning Ivy,
> How do you like doing HIIT with the jump rope? I personally love it and think it really gets you some serious results.


 Hey! Good morning!

 I jump at a moderate pace for about 45-60 seconds, and then jump as fast as i can for about 30-45 seconds. I keep doing this for 20 minutes. 

 I have a timer on my microwave, so i set it for 20 minutes and I jump in front of it, so I can keep an eye on it.

 After a few rounds of this i am sooooo tired. I just started doing this. Before I would just jump for 20 minutes, not really doing HIIT, just jumping... kinda like jogging at the same pace. But started incorporating HIIT into my cardio about two weeks or a week and a half ago.

 How do YOU do it?


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 19, 2004)

If you keep on doing HIIT with the jump rope, I promise you will get fabulous results! I did it consistently for 1 month and lost about 2% bf. 

I do it almost like you, but jump moderate pace for 30 sec. and as fast as I can for 30-60 sec. for 20 min. I alternate this training with this one: http://www.jumpropeinstitute.com/training_programs.htm 

I am dead after it, and almost throw up my lungs!  I LOVE it, though!


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I went to a party last night, and I KNEW for damn sure there wouldn't be a thing I could eat there, so I stopped at Wild Oats on the way and bought myself a single serving of grilled chicken breast and 1/2 a cup of Tabbouleh, as well as a packet of Myoplex Lite, just in case I was out really late and had to eat something again.
> 
> Obsessed much? hahaha!



Naaahh... just silly.  Just kidding!  Congrats on that bc/ I couldn't do it!  It would've became "JUNK NIGHT"


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 19, 2004)

dianas05 said:
			
		

> If you keep on doing HIIT with the jump rope, I promise you will get fabulous results! I did it consistently for 1 month and lost about 2% bf.
> 
> I do it almost like you, but jump moderate pace for 30 sec. and as fast as I can for 30-60 sec. for 20 min. I alternate this training with this one: http://www.jumpropeinstitute.com/training_programs.htm
> 
> I am dead after it, and almost throw up my lungs!  I LOVE it, though!


 I checked out that site a few weeks ago, since I remembered I had a jumprope somewhere. That's when I started incorporating jumping rope into my cardio (that elliptical machine can get boring QUICKLY!).

 I love jump rope! Who woulda thought! haha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 19, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Naaahh... just silly.  Just kidding!  Congrats on that bc/ I couldn't do it!  It would've became "JUNK NIGHT"


 THanks. Yeah it was a little awkward, when they opened up all the catered italian food, and I went inside to heat up my chicken breast and serve up my Tabbouleh. 

 And again later when I went inside to mix up my myoplex while they all passed out slices of the birthday cakes (YES, three birthdays in one party, three cakes, each more delicious looking than the other). 

 Torture, but the more someone gave me a funny look or tried to hand me a slice of cake, the more it solidified my resolve to stick to my own food. 

 And you know what? not related to the food, but to these people at the party - sure a bunch of them were complimenting me on my progress and all that, but there were a few of these "chronic dieters" (you know, those fat people who are always on this fad diet or that one)... and ALL of them were pigging out, and then telling me, "You're getting too skinny... you should stop what you're doing. You look too skinny."

 Fuck them all. Seriously. That pissed me off so much. You've all seen the photos. I am not "too skinny" -- at all. So my only conclusion is that they are mad that I can stick to this and they can't seem to. I hate to sound all stuck-up about it, but I can't help thinking that.


----------



## Jill (Sep 19, 2004)

They are al just jealous, simply that.

Glad you brought your own food, my oh my girl you keep me motivated like you wouldnt believe!

That was cute about jumping rope infront of the microwave. I can just picture it.   (i know that guy is doing jumpin jacks but he is the closest I could find)

Keep up the good work!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 19, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> They are al just jealous, simply that.
> 
> Glad you brought your own food, my oh my girl you keep me motivated like you wouldnt believe!
> 
> ...


 Thanks! Hey whenever you need motivation - just say so! I'll be all over it! haha!

 yeah the microwave timer, that's just one of my "small apartment" multi-function items! hahahaha!

 My entire apartment is about 300 square feet. It's a studio, so the only area I have for working out in there is between the "living room/bedroom" and the "kitchen". I have it set up so that I can use the microwave as a timer/countdown clock, and I have the TV on a swivel, so I can turn it to that area when I do a workout video or want to watch TV while I do my jumprope/cardio stuff. I also hooked up my iPod to a cheap setup of surround sound speakers, so it works as a stereo system. 

 It sounds really tight, or uncomfortable, but to tell you the truth, I haven't been happier in any apartment or house I've lived in before this. It made me realize just how much unnecessary crap I used to have. The only thing I wish was nicer/bigger is the kitchen area. It's TEENY.


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> but there were a few of these "chronic dieters" (you know, those fat people who are always on this fad diet or that one)... and ALL of them were pigging out, and then telling me, "You're getting too skinny... you should stop what you're doing. You look too skinny."
> 
> Fuck them all. Seriously. That pissed me off so much. You've all seen the photos. I am not "too skinny" -- at all. So my only conclusion is that they are mad that I can stick to this and they can't seem to. I hate to sound all stuck-up about it, but I can't help thinking that.



And this folks, is why it is SOOOOO EASY to love a gal like this!  Her PERSONALITY and true spoken words!!!!  GG, I can actually hear you saying "Fuck them all!"  LMAO!!!!!  As for the skinny part, well they have must not seen those freaking nice QUADS of yours!!!  You have some great shape and you're not skinny like a twig either!!!  

Just like Jill said, their jealous and like you said, "Fuck them all"  and like I'm going to say is... you are a sexy gal with curves and your closing in on "Perfection" so keep up the hard work and keep us all motivated!  You're doing a helluva job!


----------



## klmclean (Sep 19, 2004)

And you know what? not related to the food, but to these people at the party - sure a bunch of them were complimenting me on my progress and all that, but there were a few of these "chronic dieters" (you know, those fat people who are always on this fad diet or that one)... and ALL of them were pigging out, and then telling me, "You're getting too skinny... you should stop what you're doing. You look too skinny."


I can totally relate to this! Two years back when I was in the best shape of my life I was constantly annoyed by co-workers on a daily basis, "you're too skinny", "you look anorexic", "do you shop in the kids department for your clothes?" All the overwieght people in my office of course! Like it's not like I was sitting around eating bon-bons all day and was just thin and muscular, I worked my ass off at the gym six days a week and ate a very clean diet. I found it very disrespectful because I worked so hard to look the way I did. So, finally one day I couldn't take it anymore, someone made yet another comment about my weight so I stood at the front of the office so everyone could hear me and I said: "Does anyone go around to all the fat people in our office and say, "ghee, you're too fat, you must eat everything in sight"." Do you shop at the XXXX-Large store for huge people?" Well, after that I got my point across and no one has said a word since . Funny, though, they all ask me for diet and exercise advicen and want me to take them to the gym to show them how to weight train. What a joke, It's just jealousy and nothing else. They just want to look like you but don't want to put the effort and work into it. Don't let them get you down! You look SPECTACULAR! Keep up the good work!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 19, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> I can totally relate to this! Two years back when I was in the best shape of my life I was constantly annoyed by co-workers on a daily basis, "you're too skinny", "you look anorexic", "do you shop in the kids department for your clothes?" All the overwieght people in my office of course! Like it's not like I was sitting around eating bon-bons all day and was just thin and muscular, I worked my ass off at the gym six days a week and ate a very clean diet. I found it very disrespectful because I worked so hard to look the way I did. So, finally one day I couldn't take it anymore, someone made yet another comment about my weight so I stood at the front of the office so everyone could hear me and I said: "Does anyone go around to all the fat people in our office and say, "ghee, you're too fat, you must eat everything in sight"." Do you shop at the XXXX-Large store for huge people?" Well, after that I got my point across and no one has said a word since . Funny, though, they all ask me for diet and exercise advicen and want me to take them to the gym to show them how to weight train. What a joke, It's just jealousy and nothing else. They just want to look like you but don't want to put the effort and work into it. Don't let them get you down! You look SPECTACULAR! Keep up the good work!


 Hahahaahaha! you actually did that? I don't think I could pull a stunt like that at my job, though believe you me, I'd love to sometimes! 

 Thanks, chickie, for making me smile!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 19, 2004)

*Food - Sept 19*

Woke up "late" - well late for me, anyway. Haha! I"m used to getting up at 5 AM, but I slept in until about 845 or 9.

 Also, I forgot to take my vitamins and supps this morning (oooh! walk on the wild side!)

 Late Breakfast - 930 AM:

 1/2 of a meal replacement shake 

 Lunch - 12 PM:

 4 oz. Chicken Breast
 1/4 cup pearled barley
 1 cup Broccoli

 Mid Afternoon - 330 PM:

 1/4 Apple Sauce  
 Cool Whip Fat Free (experimented mixing this with apple sauce - not good)
 3 slices Oven Roasted Turkey Breast

 Late Afternoon - 630 PM:

 1/3 cup Oatmeal
 Protein Shake

 Dinner - 930 PM (planned):

 2 oz. Chicken Breast
 2 oz. Tuna with cilantro, tomato onion
 1 cup Broccoli

 Total calories: 1190


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 19, 2004)

*Workout - Sept 19*

It's supposed to be a rest day today, but I will probably do about 15-20 minutes of jump rope in a little while. Then again, maybe not. It IS my rest day after all. I have to learn to REST.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 19, 2004)

*Puttin' on the bloat*

Can I just say? WTF?! I am feeling NASTY bloated since this afternoon. 

 my belly, my arms, everything feels thick and heavy and sluggish. I've been reading threads on here for the past hour or so about water retention and stuff i can take/do to reduce it, and I think I'm about to take a walk over to walgreens to find some kind of remedy.

 Ugh... I feel DISGUSTING. Every time I breathe in, i feel like the breath of air is not going to fit in my body. The only thing I've eaten today that wasn't really "clean" was that fat free cool whip with my apple sauce (which was a mighty nasty combination by the way).

 I've also drank a hell of a lot of water, about 10 oz. of coffee, and had just one serving of broccoli today so far. I can't think of what one thing might be causing this bloat, so I'm assuming it's part of my body's pre-menstrual  hijinks.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 19, 2004)

*Oh and...*

Perhaps I should stop watching the food network when they have back-to-back, hour-upon-hour shows about cookies, pies and ice cream. 

 Food Network=THE DEVIL.


----------



## Jill (Sep 19, 2004)

Drink lotsa water-i find that works best for me when I bloat.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 19, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Drink lotsa water-i find that works best for me when I bloat.


 Thanks! I'm already doing that... but. i. just.can't. drink. anymore. arrghhh! hahahaha!

 I'm feeling mighty full!


----------



## Jill (Sep 19, 2004)

What was your bf% before you started training/dieting???

Oh, I posted my new recipe in the recipe section.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 19, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> What was your bf% before you started training/dieting???
> 
> Oh, I posted my new recipe in the recipe section.


 In October of last year, I was at 26%, that was before the pilates, before anything.

 In May of this year, I was at 22%, after doing pilates for a while, and eating less bad food but still eating crappy.

 In late july of this year, 19.9%, after some light weight training and further cleaning up of my diet.

 Four weeks ago 15.1% after getting serious and strict with myself.

 Gonna go check out that recipe now. Just got back from walgreens. Bought aqua ban and diurex, just in case one doesn't work (aqua ban is caffeine free).


----------



## klmclean (Sep 19, 2004)

*Don't worry about PMS bloat, I know how you feel,  I gain about 5 to 8 lbs of water every month when I have PMS and grow out of my bra, HOW NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*I sometimes use a product called Water Tight, you can get it at GNC, I find it helps *


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 20, 2004)

WE ALL BLOAT at this time!      It sucks!  I am feeling like a whale today!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 20, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> WE ALL BLOAT at this time!      It sucks!  I am feeling like a whale today!!!


 
 THAR SHE BLOWS!!!!!! 

 (just kidding, me too )

 Good morning!


----------



## Jill (Sep 20, 2004)

Isnt today weigh in and measurements???  Im excited for you!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 20, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Isnt today weigh in and measurements???  I'm excited for you!!!


 YAY! Thanks! Actually tomorrow is officially Day 1 of Week 9, so I should measure tomorrow before my workout. Can't wait... not so much for the weight, but for the BF measurement. I want to see that percentage number keep dropping!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 20, 2004)

*and it's only Monday...*

Blaarrrgghhh! 

 So at 930, I took my little cup of broccoli over to the microwave, seasoned it and nuked it. Brought it back to my desk and started eating, and like clockwork, people started coming by to "inspect" my food and make comments, offer up anecdotes and just generally annoy the hell out of me. By the time the fifth person popped into my cubicle, all I could do was give them the stink eye.

  WHY CAN'T EVERYONE JUST BACK THE F*CK UP ALREADY AND LEAVE ME ALONE WITH MY BROCCOLI?!

  I feel like an animal at the zoo, with people observing and commenting on my eating habits.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 20, 2004)

Morning babe. I'd say something cute in Spanglish, but any attempts I usually make in that direction result in unintentional insults.  Ahh, what the fuck, I'll give it a shot.......Tu perro es mi amor!! (I think it mean "you look lovely".)

Oh, and don't feel too bad about the people calling you skinny, it comes with the territory.  I still get that sometimes, and I can no longer squeeze my shoulders into a size Large. 

P.S. Exactly what kind of dancing did you do at that party (and with whom?)


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 20, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Morning babe. I'd say something cute in Spanglish, but any attempts I usually make in that direction result in unintentional insults. Ahh, what the fuck, I'll give it a shot.......Tu perro es mi amor!! (I think it mean "you look lovely".)
> 
> Oh, and don't feel too bad about the people calling you skinny, it comes with the territory. I still get that sometimes, and I can no longer squeeze my shoulders into a size Large.
> 
> P.S. Exactly what kind of dancing did you do at that party (and with whom?)


 hey maxturbator! 

 Your dog is my love as well, darlin'.

 You don't fit into a size Large and people are calling you skinny? haha! They're haters, all of them.

 Dancing - salsa dancing. lots of it.


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 20, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Blaarrrgghhh!
> 
> So at 930, I took my little cup of broccoli over to the microwave, seasoned it and nuked it. Brought it back to my desk and started eating, and like clockwork, people started coming by to "inspect" my food and make comments, offer up anecdotes and just generally annoy the hell out of me. By the time the fifth person popped into my cubicle, all I could do was give them the stink eye.
> 
> ...



When people come up to your desk just stand up on your desk and really loudly say "Boink!" or something really stupid.  First of all when people ask why you can tell them that it's because people won't leave you alone with your food.  Secondly it will put a lighthearted spin on things for you and make you laugh because you'll actually look forward to people coming to your desk so you can stand up and yell "Boink!"  Less stress.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 20, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Blaarrrgghhh!
> 
> So at 930, I took my little cup of broccoli over to the microwave, seasoned it and nuked it. Brought it back to my desk and started eating, and like clockwork, people started coming by to "inspect" my food and make comments, offer up anecdotes and just generally annoy the hell out of me. By the time the fifth person popped into my cubicle, all I could do was give them the stink eye.
> 
> ...


Hey Ivy, boy what a day today. I have been trying to read today and have gotten nowhere. I finally got to yours......
So you feel like a caged animal in the zoo ah? Try weighing 250 pounds.  That's when you are really a spectacle...
People not only come by to look at what the hell you are eating, but also give you pointers in what you should eat. Some of them are fat.....Cono...
They ask you if you should be eating this or that, or maybe you should not eat that, it has carbs. 
WTF do they care what I eat or what I don't eat? Don't they understand that I am working out and need to eat carbs? Carajo que manera de joder (pardon the spanish curses)


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 20, 2004)

ponyboy said:
			
		

> When people come up to your desk just stand up on your desk and really loudly say "Boink!" or something really stupid. First of all when people ask why you can tell them that it's because people won't leave you alone with your food. Secondly it will put a lighthearted spin on things for you and make you laugh because you'll actually look forward to people coming to your desk so you can stand up and yell "Boink!" Less stress.


 I think I like this strategy!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 20, 2004)

ponyboy said:
			
		

> When people come up to your desk just stand up on your desk and really loudly say "Boink!" or something really stupid.  First of all when people ask why you can tell them that it's because people won't leave you alone with your food.  Secondly it will put a lighthearted spin on things for you and make you laugh because you'll actually look forward to people coming to your desk so you can stand up and yell "Boink!"  Less stress.


I've always believed in limiting the amount of boinking you do on the job.  Plus, wouldn't Ivy get exhausted if she had to boink every person who comes up to her.  And what if they're fat or ugly or something?  And where does she work again?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 20, 2004)

*Workout - Sept 20*

Legs/Shoulders - Super Giant Sets:

 Bar squats (1 x 15 x 45, 3 x 15 x 85)
 Leg Press (4 x 15 x 180)
 Leg Extensions (4 x 15 x 70)
 Shoulder Press (4 x 15 x 15)
 Lateral Side Raises (4 x 15 x 12.5)
 Upright Rows (4 x 12 x 40)

 Abs: 

 Hanging Knee Raises (4 x 10)

 Cardio: 

 No cardio today - trainer said to take it easy since I'm getting sick


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 20, 2004)

*FOod - Sept 20*

Breakfast - 630 AM:

  1/2 cup Oatmeal
  1 scoop protein shake in 8 oz. water
  2 caps udo's choice

  Mid-Morning - 930 AM:

  1/4 cup unsweetened Apple Sauce
  1 cup Broccoli
  3 slices Oven Roasted Turkey Breast

  Lunch - 1230 PM: (barely ate, felt like crap, wastn' hungry, threw out half, only ate what's listed)

  1 oz. Tuna with cilantro, tomato onion
  1 oz. Salad
  1 tbsp. Pesto Dressing
  1/2 of a Sweet Potato

  Mid-Afternoon - 330 PM:

  1 scoop protein shake in 8 oz water
  6 fish oil caps

  Pre-workout - 600 PM:

  1/2 meal replacement shake

  Dinner - 800 PM:

  4 oz. Chicken Breast
  1/4 cup pearled barley
  1 cup Broccoli and onions

  Total calories: 1090 (bad... too low for a workout day)


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 20, 2004)

I hope you feel better, Ivy.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 20, 2004)

dianas05 said:
			
		

> I hope you feel better, Ivy.


 Thanks, Diana... It's turned into quite a combo...

 bloated
 pre-menstrual
 sore throat
 sinus getting congested

 blahhhhhhh... 

 Have a good night, and thanks for dropping by!


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 20, 2004)

Oh, that really does suck! 

I will definitely be a regular to your journal, as you're very motivating. Also, I LOVE your attitude.  I hope you have a good night as well. Until tomorrow...


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 20, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey Ivy, boy what a day today. I have been trying to read today and have gotten nowhere. I finally got to yours......
> So you feel like a caged animal in the zoo ah? Try weighing 250 pounds.  That's when you are really a spectacle...
> People not only come by to look at what the hell you are eating, but also give you pointers in what you should eat. Some of them are fat.....Cono...
> They ask you if you should be eating this or that, or maybe you should not eat that, it has carbs.
> WTF do they care what I eat or what I don't eat? Don't they understand that I am working out and need to eat carbs? Carajo que manera de joder (pardon the spanish curses)


 Hahhahhahah, buddy I guess nosy office coworkers don't discriminate! They annoy everyone equally!

 The "carb counting experts" - hahaha! Have you heard that Bud Light Real Men of Genius about the carb counter? There are so many people in my office obsessed with counting carbs. You should hear these conversations. Oh wait, they're probably the same conversations going on in YOUR office! haha!  "que manera de joder" is right. They all think they're experts and they know more than us. You should see the heart attack this one lady has whenever she sees me with my baked sweet potato. "BUT THAT HAS SO MANY CARBS! How can you eat that!"

 Hang in there Tony, and stick to your goal. You'll show them all. 

 Ahora - a mimir... good night all!


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 20, 2004)

I just realized the first funny noise I thought of was boink.  Must be some kind of Freudian slip.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 20, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hahhahhahah, buddy I guess nosy office coworkers don't discriminate! They annoy everyone equally!
> 
> The "carb counting experts" - hahaha! Have you heard that Bud Light Real Men of Genius about the carb counter? There are so many people in my office obsessed with counting carbs. You should hear these conversations. Oh wait, they're probably the same conversations going on in YOUR office! haha! "que manera de joder" is right. They all think they're experts and they know more than us. You should see the heart attack this one lady has whenever she sees me with my baked sweet potato. "BUT THAT HAS SO MANY CARBS! How can you eat that!"
> 
> ...


LOL....I wish it were my coworkers, I would be their boss and would say that if they didn't lay off, I'd fire them....
I am talking about sometimes friends and family.....LOL

Buenas Noches Linda....


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 21, 2004)

Morning GG   .


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 21, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning GG   .


 Hey there nc!

 Good morning to you too! And to anyone else stopping by here today. I'm not feeling well, so keeping kinda quiet today...

 Hope everyone's having a good day!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 21, 2004)

...  then I will say good morning quietly


----------



## david (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey GG!!! 
I'm going to be in your part of the woods for the next 20 days at nights though  Recording our album at Ocean Vu studio's!  Actually more closer to your parents.  

I'm gonna call you later tonight, K?


----------



## Jill (Sep 21, 2004)

Rest hunny bunny. I hope you feel better.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 21, 2004)

Hope ya feel better GG!!  Rest up and take some echinichea!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks ladies... I am feeling a little better - took some alka seltzer cold, and ate ALL my lunch, and , and, and... <sigh>... being sick sucks, but I think it will go away fast (famous last words!)

 Haven't been caught up with everyone's going-ons today, might get to that in a bit! Hope you all are having a good day!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey GG, just checking out your journal... get well soon.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 21, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hope ya feel better GG!! Rest up and take some echinichea!!


Yeah, what she said....
She's my coach, you know???


----------



## Velvet (Sep 21, 2004)

Hi sweetie, whatcha been doing?  Sorry I haven't been by, it's crazy at work this week


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 21, 2004)

Ivy,
Don't worry, you WILL get better. This is just a way your body is protecting itself from invaders (bacteria) and to us this means being sick. Just keep doing what you're doing and drink LOTS of liquids. You'll be yourself in no time!


----------



## Spitfire (Sep 21, 2004)

I am still waiting to see another picture of your beautiful smile...


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 21, 2004)

*Workout - Sept 21*

Chest/Back Super Giant Sets:

  Chest Press Warm-up Set (1 x 15 x 20lb)

  Dumbell Bench Press (3 x 15 x 20lb)
  Seated Rows (3 x 15 x 50lb)
  Incline Dumbell Bench Press (3 x 15 x 20lb)
  Assisted Pull-Ups (3 x 6 x Body weight)
  Cable Cross Overs (1 x 15 x 20lb, 2 x 15 x 10lb)
  Close Grip Pull Downs (3 x 12 x 50lb)

  Bicep/Tricep Super Giant Sets:

  Bar Bicep Curls (3 x 15 x 30lb)
  Tricep Cable Pushdowns (3 x 15 x 60lb)
  Reverse Cable Pushdowns (3 x 15 x 30lb)
  Reverse Grip Bar Bicep Curls (3 x 15 x 20lb)

  Abs: 

  Hanging Knee Raises (4 x 10 x body weight)

  No cardio, still sick


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 21, 2004)

*Food - Sept 21*

Breakfast 620 AM:

 1/2 cup oatmeal
 protein shake (1 scoop + 8 oz. water)
 Udo's Choice 2 caps

 Mid-morning 930 AM:

 small apple
 1 cup broccoli
 3 slices oven roasted turkey breast

 Lunch 1230 PM:

 4 oz. chicken breast
 1 cup romaine lettuce
 1 oz. red onion
 1 tbsp pesto dressing
 1/3 cup oatmeal

 Mid-afternoon 245 PM:

 Protein shake (1 scoop + 8 oz. water)
 3 fish oil caps
 1 oz. raw, unsalted peanuts

 Pre-workout 530 PM:

 1/2 meal replacement shake

 WOrkout - 6 -700 PM

 Dinner/Post workout 8 PM:

 3 oz. turkey breast
 1/4 cup pearled barley
 1 cup broccoli
 1 oz. onion

 Total Calories: 1327


----------



## Jill (Sep 21, 2004)

You weigh your onions too?? j/k


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 21, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> You weigh your onions too?? j/k


  nah. just eyeball it.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 21, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> nah. just eyeball it.


You eat eyeballs??


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 22, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> You eat eyeballs??


 Yeah they're quite tasty, and high in fiber!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 22, 2004)

It's really inspiring to come here and have a look  You're doing great GG!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 22, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> It's really inspiring to come here and have a look  You're doing great GG!


 Aww thanks, Jenny! I have to tell ya though - you're not the only one getting motivation from others! Maybe one day MY butt will look as great as yours in jeans!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 22, 2004)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> I am still waiting to see another picture of your beautiful smile...


Me too!     

Morning Sweetie!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 22, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Me too!
> 
> Morning Sweetie!!


 Good morning!

 And as for photos (Spitfire/Sapphire):

 Yeah yeah  yeah... i've been lazy. 

 Was supposed to take the lastest progress photos yesterday but since i've been feeling like crap and am all bloated, I thought I should wait a few days. I think thursday or friday i'll take 'em.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 22, 2004)

Morning hun- hope your feeling better soon!!


----------



## Spitfire (Sep 22, 2004)

Cool, Good morning!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 22, 2004)

Good morning GG


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 22, 2004)

Good morning, Velvet, Spitfire....


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 22, 2004)

*Ground Buffalo Question - Repost from Diet/Nutrition Thread*

I posted this in the DIet/Nutrition forum but no one's answered it, so I might as well put it in here too:

 I just bought some ground buffalo meat last night (you know, because i'm all chicken/tuna/turkeyed out). I intended to cook this and eat it in *3 oz. servings*. 

 I've looked up the nutritional info on three different sites and got three different values from each. The one that is most strikingly different is FitDay's summary. The other two are off from each other by single digits.

NutritionData.com

     Cal: 202
     Fat: 13
     Sat Fat: 5
     Prot: 20

CalorieKing.com

     Cal: 195
     Fat: 11
     Sat Fat: 8
     Prot: 22

FitDay.com

     Cal: 111.35
     Fat: 1.53
     Sat Fat: 0.51
     Prot: 22.81

 Anyone have experience with buffalo meat that would care to shed some light on the subject? I want my numbers as accurate as possible. I plan on grilling this up as 3 oz. patties with salt-free seasoning.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Ivy, how do you feel today?

I have been reading that not only were there cold like symptoms, but it was a bunch of other stuff that I don't feel I have the liberty to discuss here or anywhere as matter of fact... 

I came into the office really early and have been working like a maniac....I was able to get to the journals now, while I take a little break, and then back to kicking some ass here at the office...I am in a great mood....
I hope you are feeling better from your catarro, while I know that the other stuff it's really hard to feel better from.  Notice how I don't make mentions....what a loser....   
Que tengas un lindo dia...

Hugs....


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 22, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I posted this in the DIet/Nutrition forum but no one's answered it, so I might as well put it in here too:
> 
> I just bought some ground buffalo meat last night (you know, because i'm all chicken/tuna/turkeyed out). I intended to cook this and eat it in *3 oz. servings*.
> 
> ...


Ok, where in Miami, other than Ruth's Chris, did you get Buffalo meat?  I have been looking for it...


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 22, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hi Ivy, how do you feel today?
> 
> I have been reading that not only were there cold like symptoms, but it was a bunch of other stuff that I don't feel I have the liberty to discuss here or anywhere as matter of fact...
> 
> ...


 Hahaha! YOu're so cute, talking all "delicate" and "discreet" about MY PERIOD! HAHAHAHA! Thank you for being such a gentleman.

 So you're in a great mood today? Are you serious or are you being sarcastic? If you're serious, then YAY!!  I'm in a much better mood myself, though the catarro symptoms have yet to go away. And I sneezed this morning. Uh-oh.  That can't be good.

 I bought some sugarless gum this morning though, to deal with the sweets cravings I get around this time. I bought like four packs of trident and freedent and all that "wont stick to dentalwork" type of gum. I wish they made a CHOCOLATE FLAVORED GUM that actually tasted like chocolate because damn that's what I'm craving right now. Men have it so much easier without all these hormonally-driven freakouts going on in your bodies every month.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 22, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Ok, where in Miami, other than Ruth's Chris, did you get Buffalo meat?  I have been looking for it...


 Epicure Market on Alton Road in Miami Beach.

 They sell it in small packages. It was hella expensive. I paid $11.26 (which, yeah to me is hella expensive) for probably about 2 hamburger patties worth of it. But I wanted to try.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 22, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hahaha! YOu're so cute, talking all "delicate" and "discreet" about MY PERIOD! HAHAHAHA! Thank you for being such a gentleman.
> 
> So you're in a great mood today? Are you serious or are you being sarcastic? If you're serious, then YAY!!  I'm in a much better mood myself, though the catarro symptoms have yet to go away. And I sneezed this morning. Uh-oh.  That can't be good.
> 
> I bought some sugarless gum this morning though, to deal with the sweets cravings I get around this time. I bought like four packs of trident and freedent and all that "wont stick to dentalwork" type of gum. I wish they made a CHOCOLATE FLAVORED GUM that actually tasted like chocolate because damn that's what I'm craving right now. Men have it so much easier without all these hormonally-driven freakouts going on in your bodies every month.


I was serious...I am in a great mood.....
I will reserve the right not to comment about...well, you know...and yes we have it easy, what do you want me to say?.....


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 22, 2004)

nice to see you're in a better mood this fine Wednesday morning. 
Good morning


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 22, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> nice to see you're in a better mood this fine Wednesday morning.
> Good morning


 Thankyaverymuch...  Good morning to _you_!


----------



## Jill (Sep 22, 2004)

Too much gum makes me sick, especially when I swallow it.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 22, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Too much gum makes me sick, especially when I swallow it.


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

 it keeps me busy.

 Chewing gum has been a "strategy" i've used in stopping my nail biting. So I'm trying to see if it will work with curbing my cravings as well. So long as I have something in my mouth I seem to be ok. I know that came out all wrong. haha!

 AND GUYS PLEASE KEEP "THOSE" COMMENTS TO YOURSELF! HARDY HAR HAR!


----------



## Jill (Sep 22, 2004)

he he you like that comment eh???

What kind of gum do you chew? My fav is juicy fruit and trident spicy cinnamon.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 22, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> he he you like that comment eh???
> 
> What kind of gum do you chew? My fav is juicy fruit and trident spicy cinnamon.


 

 Favorite - bubble gum flavor, watermelon (but trident and freedent don't have that flavor), and regular old peppermint.


----------



## Jill (Sep 22, 2004)

What brands of bubble gum and watermelon??? Oh yes I really like trident bubblegum flavor, except they dont have it in the multipacks here. Yes i chew way too much!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 22, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> What brands of bubble gum and watermelon??? Oh yes I really like trident bubblegum flavor, except they dont have it in the multipacks here. Yes i chew way too much!


 watermelon flavor - any i can get my hands on, i love watermelon flavored gum and candies.

 bubble gum flavor - trident and extra (though extra doesn't last an extra extra extra long time as the commercial says... in fact it SUCKS). 

 Hahahaha are we really critiquing and reviewing chewing gum here? hahahaha!  Fun! I'm a total candy freak. 

 Incidentally, an author I absolutely love, Steve Almond, just published a book earlier this year called Candy Freak - and any of us who love candy, will love this book. That, and the author is not only funny but a phenomenal writer. 

 If you have time to read, check out his other book, My Life in Heavy Metal. KICK. ASS.


----------



## Jill (Sep 22, 2004)

A candy book would make me think of candy too much. Not a good idea


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 22, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> A candy book would make me think of candy too much. Not a good idea


 Actually you will feel so overwhelmed by all that candy talk that you will probably not want to look at another candy bar agian for a while! he takes a tour across the country visiting all sorts of small candy makers, covering the demise of the independent candy companies as the larger ones bought them out or drove them out of business, etc. And he covers specialty candies, retro candy, the rebirth of a lot of discontinued candies thanks to the internet and current obsession with pop culture and all that. It's REALLY interesting-- you know, if you can get past the chocolate cravings the first few chapters will cause. 

 And oh my god he talks about touring the lake champlain factory - they make one of my all-time favorite chocolates, the Five Star line. I was soooo jealous of him when i was reading the book - wanted to be him! haha!


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi GG!!!! 

  I promise to call ya tonight after I get out of WPB!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 22, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Hi GG!!!!
> 
> I promise to call ya tonight after I get out of WPB!!!


 Whenever, David. I'll be around. Get your stuff done.


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Ivy,

How are the cravings? Has the gum helped?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 22, 2004)

dianas05 said:
			
		

> Hi Ivy,
> 
> How are the cravings? Has the gum helped?


 hey chickie! So far so good! I've gone through half a pack of Trident, but I haven't had cravings OR bitten my nails. Yay!

 How's your day?


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm glad to hear that. 

My day is going great! I just got home from work because I'm working from 5 am to 1 pm. (I gotta get up @ 2 am  ) There more info about it in my journal, btw. 

Anyways, I'm having some cravings of my own today and I'm not sure what to do about it.   I would like some chocolate -- Lindt.   I don't know though.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 22, 2004)

dianas05 said:
			
		

> I'm glad to hear that.
> 
> My day is going great! I just got home from work because I'm working from 5 am to 1 pm. (I gotta get up @ 2 am  ) There more info about it in my journal, btw.
> 
> Anyways, I'm having some cravings of my own today and I'm not sure what to do about it.   I would like some chocolate -- Lindt.   I don't know though.


 Lindt has a GREAT hazelnut bar. Mmmm.

 BUT DON'T DO IT MISSY!


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 22, 2004)

Alright, alright, I won't do it! Maybe I can substitute it with fiber 1, fat free plain yogurt, whey powder, and some nuts? What do you think?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 22, 2004)

dianas05 said:
			
		

> Alright, alright, I won't do it! Maybe I can substitute it with fiber 1, fat free plain yogurt, whey powder, and some nuts? What do you think?


 i am no expert but i'd say cut out the nuts. hhahhaha that didn't sound right. EXCLUDE the nuts.


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 22, 2004)

no nuts?  please?  LOL.


----------



## Jill (Sep 22, 2004)

Nuts are good for you sillys! Just in moderate amounts


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 22, 2004)

So I guess it's a "go" then? Miss Jilly said so.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 22, 2004)

dianas05 said:
			
		

> So I guess it's a "go" then? Miss Jilly said so.


 i'd say it's a lot of calories in a teeny tiny serving, and you've got enough wth the yogurt fiber and stuff... but that's just me. that's what i'd do.


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 22, 2004)

You're right.   

What do you think of my diet?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 22, 2004)

dianas05 said:
			
		

> You're right.
> 
> What do you think of my diet?


 Like I said, I'm no expert, so please please don't take my word as the gospel on the subject. Here's what I think. In general, you're eating GOOD foods, but going by what you state as your goal at the first entry of your journal, I'd say you're taking in too many calories. HOWEVER, you also have a more active day than I do. I sit at my desk all day and the only physical activity I get is when i go to the gym. You sound like you are more physically active at your job, so perhaps you're doing fine by eating more calories. If anything I'd say taper off the starchy carbs toward the end of the day (fruits, rice, oats, that sort of thing). And As Vioepe (sp?) suggested, maybe you should consider taking a multivitamin, so that you don't have to take so many individual supplements. GNC has a women's ultra mega, and Vitamin Shoppe also has a great multivitamin for women.

 Having said all that, since you said you are interested in cutting, I'm not sure if you've read Jodi's sticky on cutting and maintenance
 and a follow-up thread that Tony started, with more questions and answers. There's tons of helpful information in there and it's helped me modify my diet some more since I started visiting this site.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 22, 2004)

*The Old Ivy vs. The New Ivy*

Today I got some news that sent me reeling. The old Ivy would have gone home, ordered a pizza with extra cheese and sausage (after picking up cheetos, wine and hershey's kisses on the way home), and would have wallowed and sulked and obsessed about coulda-shoulda-wouldas until sleep overcame her.

 The new Ivy came home (without any pit stops), put on her sneakers, and did her jumprope HIIT workout, and then sat down and had her healthy dinner just as she'd planned. 

 The news is still crappy and I am still angry and sad and generally BLAH, but I have this really weird inner peace kind of feeling I never had in the past in situations like this. When I said that the biggest change in this journey is coming from within, I wasn't kidding.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 22, 2004)

*Workout and Food - Sept 22*

*Workout*

 Cardio: Jumprope HIIT, 20 minutes

 Abs: 
 Crunches on stability ball 3 x 30
 Reverse crunches on stability ball 3 x 30
*
 Food*

 Breakfast - 630 AM:
 1/2 cup Oatmeal
 Protein Shake, 1 scoop + 8 oz. water

 Mid-Morning - 930 AM:

 1 small Apple
 1 cup Broccoli
 1 oz. onions
 3 slices Oven Roasted Turkey Breast

 Lunch - 1230 AM:

 3 oz. Chicken Breast
 1 cup Salad
 1 tbsp. Pesto Dressing
 1 small Sweet Potato

 Mid-Afternoon - 330 PM:

 1/2 meal replacement shake (1/2 packet with 8 oz. water)

 Dinner - 630 PM:

 3 oz. Turkey Breast White Meat Roasted
 1 cup Broccoli and onions

 Evening - 930 PM:

 1/2 meal replacement shake (1/2 packet with 8 oz. water)

 Total Calories: 995 - bad, kinda low, wasn't too hungry today, still sick.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 22, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Today I got some news that sent me reeling. The old Ivy would have gone home, ordered a pizza with extra cheese and sausage (after picking up cheetos, wine and hershey's kisses on the way home), and would have wallowed and sulked and obsessed about coulda-shoulda-wouldas until sleep overcame her.
> 
> The new Ivy came home (without any pit stops), put on her sneakers, and did her jumprope HIIT workout, and then sat down and had her healthy dinner just as she'd planned.
> 
> The news is still crappy and I am still angry and sad and generally BLAH, but I have this really weird inner peace kind of feeling I never had in the past in situations like this. When I said that the biggest change in this journey is coming from within, I wasn't kidding.


Hey Ivy, I am really sorry that you got crappy news, but I am so proud of you for making that very important change of attitude.  Your "new Ivy" personna is something to behold. Congratulations....You are so driven.....
Also, you are the first person to ever mention the follow up thread that I started and I am so happy that it has helped you in any way.... (Tony blushes.....)
Either way, I hope your night is better than your day....


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 22, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey Ivy, I am really sorry that you got crappy news, but I am so proud of you for making that very important change of attitude. Your "new Ivy" personna is something to behold. Congratulations....You are so driven.....
> Also, you are the first person to ever mention the follow up thread that I started and I am so happy that it has helped you in any way.... (Tony blushes.....)
> Either way, I hope your night is better than your day....


 Thank you Tony. It's been a rough afternoon (mostly due to me being angry at _myself_ haha), but I'm cool now. 

 And yes! Thank you for your follow up because there are questions inthere that I would have asked and didn't have to 

 Just read about your Aly having a "moment" at school, and the resulting fun afternoon you had with her. Glad she's ok!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 22, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Thank you Tony. It's been a rough afternoon (mostly due to me being angry at _myself_ haha), but I'm cool now.
> 
> And yes! Thank you for your follow up because there are questions inthere that I would have asked and didn't have to
> 
> Just read about your Aly having a "moment" at school, and the resulting fun afternoon you had with her. Glad she's ok!


Hey nena, don't be so hard on yourself. I am glad you are cool now...
Aly probably had a girl day. Ok, she isn't yet (and for a hell of a long time) having any of those.....problems, so for now I'll just call it a girl day...
She got home and fell asleep, so I spent about an hour and a half playing with Anthony...had a great time with that nut case....Hopefully he'll be asleep early too....Then I may be able to sleep longer than just 5 freaking hours...Ok I'm lying, it has nothing to do with sleeping...... 
I am very glad that the post helped you answer a few questions regarding cutting.... 
Either way, behave yourself...or don't  , your choice....
Hugs...


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 23, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey nena, don't be so hard on yourself. I am glad you are cool now...
> Aly probably had a girl day. Ok, she isn't yet (and for a hell of a long time) having any of those.....problems, so for now I'll just call it a girl day...
> She got home and fell asleep, so I spent about an hour and a half playing with Anthony...had a great time with that nut case....Hopefully he'll be asleep early too....Then I may be able to sleep longer than just 5 freaking hours...Ok I'm lying, it has nothing to do with sleeping......
> I am very glad that the post helped you answer a few questions regarding cutting....
> ...


 A "girl day" - cute! 

 As for behaving myself - yeah, if you call going to sleep at 10ish behaving myself, that's what I did!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 23, 2004)

*New Day*

Hopefully today I can keep up with this "new ivy" way of dealing with bad stuff. 

 Good morning, all!


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> A "girl day" - cute!
> 
> As for behaving myself - yeah, if you call going to sleep at 10ish behaving myself, that's what I did!



Calling her after my meeting at 10:45pm... out like a light!    Sorry GG for that interruption last night! 

BTW, did I tell you everything got approved and that the American Red Cross (that foundation I was referring to) is on our side for the benefit/fund raiser?  I will post more over into my journal so I won't congest your journal up!

Have a great day!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 23, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Calling her after my meeting at 10:45pm... out like a light!    Sorry GG for that interruption last night!
> 
> BTW, did I tell you everything got approved and that the American Red Cross (that foundation I was referring to) is on our side for the benefit/fund raiser? I will post more over into my journal so I won't congest your journal up!
> 
> Have a great day!!!


 Hey that's ok. Happens all the time. 

 I usually go to sleep around that time anyway, though, so keep that in mind! haha!

 I'll go read up about the ARC stuff. yay!


----------



## Spitfire (Sep 23, 2004)

Good morning.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 23, 2004)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> Good morning.


  Hey there... good morning! Nice pics, by the way !


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 23, 2004)

Good morning Ivy,


I hope you are feeling better today...I am doing well.  Cold gone away?  I won't bother asking you about the other stuff, I said before it's none of my business, but I will hope that things are getting better (?)  Never mind, I know, it never gets better.....what am I doing....I will not get into these types of conversations...  

Either way, I hope you are well and that you have a great day  
I'll be by later once things slow down here again....


----------



## Spitfire (Sep 23, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey there... good morning! Nice pics, by the way !


Thanks  , yours arent to bad either


----------



## Velvet (Sep 23, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Today I got some news that sent me reeling. The old Ivy would have gone home, ordered a pizza with extra cheese and sausage (after picking up cheetos, wine and hershey's kisses on the way home), and would have wallowed and sulked and obsessed about coulda-shoulda-wouldas until sleep overcame her.
> 
> The new Ivy came home (without any pit stops), put on her sneakers, and did her jumprope HIIT workout, and then sat down and had her healthy dinner just as she'd planned.
> 
> The news is still crappy and I am still angry and sad and generally BLAH, but I have this really weird inner peace kind of feeling I never had in the past in situations like this. When I said that the biggest change in this journey is coming from within, I wasn't kidding.



WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, way to go Ivy!!!  You go girl!

Yet, sorry to hear you had bad news..but you'll be better able to deal with it now because YOU are ok!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 23, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, way to go Ivy!!!  You go girl!
> 
> Yet, sorry to hear you had bad news..but you'll be better able to deal with it now because YOU are ok!


 Thanks Velvet! It's tough, and I'm SO tempted to dive into a bag of oreos or something, you know, to "feel better" but I know something like that isn't a solution.  Kinda like an alcoholic drinks to forget his/her troubles... they're still there when the booze wears off!

 Getting in shape has been my 12-step Recovery Program for emotional eating.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 23, 2004)

I hear ya!  I think we are both in the exact same life boat hee hee hee


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 23, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> I hear ya!  I think we are both in the exact same life boat hee hee hee


 OH! Well then, congrats to _you_ too, because this is SOOOOOO f*cking hard!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 23, 2004)

Leave us, alcoholics, alone.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 23, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Leave us, alcoholics, alone.


 All of them but you.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 23, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> ...  Kinda like an alcoholic drinks to forget his/her troubles... *they're still there when the booze wears off!*



then he/she aren't drinking enough


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 23, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> then he/she aren't drinking enough


 hahahahaha!


----------



## Jill (Sep 23, 2004)

I just wanted to let you know when I need re-motivation I come to your journal, for real.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 23, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I just wanted to let you know when I need re-motivation I come to your journal, for real.


 Hahaha! Hey, whatever works for you!  Glad my psychosis is helping SOMEONE!

 Thanks Jill... Anything I can do to help, let me know! 

 I go to you folks' journals for motivation, too. Just knowing other people are working hard to achieve their own goals, and everyone sharing their successes and pitfalls. It keeps me in check!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 23, 2004)

I'd like to share my success and pitfalls if I may.  I haven't been to the gym in two weeks ... haven't lost any weight, nor have I gained any weight.  I have had my share of beers ... things are good ...........  .... or is that bad?


----------



## Jill (Sep 23, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I'd like to share my success and pitfalls if I may.  I haven't been to the gym in two weeks ... haven't lost any weight, nor have I gained any weight.  I have had my share of beers ... things are good ...........  .... or is that bad?


  My Stevie has a metabolism like you. Men.  NO FAIR


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 23, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I'd like to share my success and pitfalls if I may. I haven't been to the gym in two weeks ... haven't lost any weight, nor have I gained any weight. I have had my share of beers ... things are good ...........  .... or is that bad?


 Hahahahahaha! Thanks for sharing. I don't know if that's good or bad. I mean surely you've been doing SOMETHING that has kept you from gaining any weight. Maybe a little extra cardio?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 23, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> My Stevie has a metabolism like you. Men.  NO FAIR


 Word.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 23, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> My Stevie has a metabolism like you. Men.  NO FAIR



it's all in the name  

GG ... extra cardio ... nope - but great suggestion!   Drink more beer and do extra cardio - I love it


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 23, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hahahahahaha! Thanks for sharing. I don't know if that's good or bad. I mean surely you've been doing SOMETHING that has kept you from gaining any weight. Maybe a little *extra cardio*?



does the extra two minutes help?


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 23, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> My Stevie has a metabolism like you. Men.  NO FAIR


Ok, so what happened to my metabolism??????? 
Nah, I am just a bum, I have always had a good metabolism, I should be ashamed of myself.....LOL


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 23, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Ok, so what happened to my metabolism???????
> Nah, I am just a bum, I have always had a good metabolism, I should be ashamed of myself.....LOL



Your name is ..........  Tony, we're Steve's


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 23, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Your name is ..........  Tony, we're Steve's


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 23, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Ok, so what happened to my metabolism???????
> Nah, I am just a bum, I have always had a good metabolism, I should be ashamed of myself.....LOL


 Your good metabolism is there somewhere. You just gotta go wake his ass up and whip him back into shape! Show him who's boss. YOu know...


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 23, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> does the extra two minutes help?


 What kind of cardio are YOU talking about? Because if two minutes is all you've got for the cardio I'M talking about, I feel sorry for the Missus!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 23, 2004)

2 minutes seems a bit.....excessive, IMO


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 23, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> What kind of cardio are YOU talking about? Because if two minutes is all you've got for the cardio I'M talking about, I feel sorry for the Missus!



running stairs ... what are you talking about?   



			
				MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> 2 minutes seems a bit.....excessive, IMO



well ... on a good day, yeah


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey that's ok. Happens all the time.
> 
> I usually go to sleep around that time anyway, though, so keep that in mind! haha!
> 
> I'll go read up about the ARC stuff. yay!




gotcha on the after 10pm thing!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 23, 2004)

*Workout - Sept 22*

My trainer couldn't do my session today and passed me on to another trainer who I'd just met the day before. 

  Oh. My. God.

 THis guy worked me to the bone. To the point that I almost PUKED. It was AWESOME. Not to say that my regular trainer sucks. He kicks my ass too. This was just a different kind of workout. Less rest time, more reps, different sequence. I can't even remember everything we did. Oh and we did some drop sets, which I never do with my trainer. That was a new experience for me. 

 I did more squats than I've ever done in a single session, and arnold presses, which I'd never done, since I'd only done regular shoulder presses up until now. 

  Kicked. My. Ass.

 I called my trainer afterwards and told him that from now on he has to get midieval on my ass like this guy did. I will accept nothing less. 

  Let's see...

  Abs (on my own, not with trainer):

  Hanging knee raises (4 x 15)
  Decline bench crunches (3 x 20)

  Legs/Shoulders Super Giant Sets (with trainer), about 30-45 seconds of rest between these sets:

  1 set of warm-up squats, using only body weight - 15 reps.

  bar squats 1 x 15 x 45lb (bar only), 1 x 30 x 65lb, 1 x 30 x 85lb

  leg extensions 1 x 15 x 40lb, 1 x 15 x 60lb, 1 x 20 x 70lb (this time before squats)

  leg curls 3 x 15 x ?lb

  Arnold presses 1 x 15 x 12lb, 1 x 15 x 15lb >> 12lb (drop set), 1 x 15 x 12lb

  Lateral side raises 1 x 15 x 12lb, 1 x 20 x 15lb >> 12lb >> 10lb (drop set), 1 x 15 x 12

  Upright Rows 1 x 15 x 40lb, 2 x 15 x 30lb

 Cardio when i got home: 15-20 minutes of HIIT jumprope (didn't do it hardcore though, and was interrupted by a neighbor knocking on my door to invite me to a glass of wine, no thanks!)

  This all looks rather harmless in writing, but holy crap.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 23, 2004)

*OH! And New Measurements Are In!*

WOOT WOOT!!!

 BF: 8/24: 15.1%, Today: 13.3 %

 Weight: 8/24: 109 lb, Today: 105 lb

 Fat weight: 8/24: 16.5, Today: 14lb

 LBM: 8/24, 92.5, Today: 91 (BAD! I lost a pound of muscle, need to increase my cals a bit, just like Jodi predicted not long ago)

 I'll be taking new pictures tomorrow. I am PSYCHED. Looks like I might reach my 12% goal way before October 19. I *might* even get down to like 10% after all, at this rate! Wow. I still can't believe those numbers.

 You know what? I'm going to post a photo from MARCH of last year. One of the times I tried to lose weight. This was before we ever ran into that bitch-ass old lady later that year. I took these before pictures, on "Day 1" of a program I never even started. I got discouraged after looking at the photos and thought, "blah... i can't do this. There's no way."

 I wish I could turn back time and bitch slap myself for thinking that.

 These are pretty bad. Trust me. This is what I looked like when that lady saw me, as I hadn't really exercised since then. In fact, when she saw me, which was end of sept '03, i might have been even worse.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 23, 2004)

Hi Dreamy! 

Don't lose too much muscle. Muscles on ladies are hot.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 23, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Hi Dreamy!
> 
> Don't lose too much muscle. Muscles on ladies are hot.


 Hey baby! I won't. WOrking on my meals right now as we "speak" to increase my calories a bit.

 I loooove my new muscles, and I looooove not having a huge ass anymore, so believe me, workin' on it! Any suggestions?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 23, 2004)

*Food - Sept 22*

Breakfast - 630 AM:

 1/2 cup oatmeal
 protein shake - 1 scoop +8 oz. water
 Udo's Choice 2 caps

 Mid-morning - 900 AM:

 1 small apple
 3 slices of turkey breast
 1 cup of broccoli

 Lunch - 1200 PM:

 3 oz. chicken breast
 1 cup salad (romaine and lettuce)
 1 tbsp pesto dressing with balsamic vinegar

 Mid-Afternoon - 300 PM:

 3 oz. tilapia
 1 cup broccoli

 Pre-Workout - 530 PM:

 1/2 MRP shake

 Post-Workout - 630 PM:

 1/2 MRP shake

 Dinner - 900 PM:

 3 oz. turkey breast
 1/4 cup pearled barley
 1 cup broccoli/onions

 Total Calories: 1112 (I have to increase my calories starting tomorrow, more protein at lunch and dinner, more oatmeal and 1/2 scoop more protein powder at breakfast for now, and we'll see how that goes)


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 23, 2004)

Hey Ivy,
That's sounds like one heck of a workout! Glad you enjoyed it! That's an awesome before and after...your results are soooo motivating. What would you say that your bf% was in the pics? Keep up the hard work and great job! You'll achieve your goal in no time.


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 23, 2004)

One more thing, from where did you learn to customize your diet to get results? From your personal trainer?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 23, 2004)

dianas05 said:
			
		

> Hey Ivy,
> That's sounds like one heck of a workout! Glad you enjoyed it! That's an awesome before and after...your results are soooo motivating. What would you say that your bf% was in the pics? Keep up the hard work and great job! You'll achieve your goal in no time.


 YAYYYY!  Yes, I am on CLOUD 9 RIGHT NOW. Seriously. Thank you!!!!! 

 My bf% in THOSE  pictures, from march 2003 - hmmm. I have no idea. when i started exercising doing the pilates at the end of september then i was at either 26 or 28%, i can't remember for sure. it was an even number and it was 24 but it wasn't 30. haha! I'd venture to guess somewhere around there if not a little less in MARCH, since I am sure i gained some between march and september that year.


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2004)

Hey GG!  Just reading the last few post, you are freaking unbelievable!!! Awesome!!!!

I hope you don't end up "kicking my ass" al over the place when we meet up at the Hard Rock!!!!!

You're on helluva hard workin' gal!!!!  Your pictures and journal prove it!!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 23, 2004)

dianas05 said:
			
		

> One more thing, from where did you learn to customize your diet to get results? From your personal trainer?


 Well, actually by the time i got to him, i had already been researching this stuff for a while, and had JUST gotten certified as a personal trainer myself (though to this day i have ZERO experience training anyone else yet!). I've also learned a little more from other people on this website and a few other websites, as well as from my trainer. There's a ton of info out there, and I absorb as much as I can. A lot of what I get is conflicting info, I just have to remember to use common sense so I can differentiate between what's right and true and what's a myth or misinformation.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 23, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Hey GG!  Just reading the last few post, you are freaking unbelievable!!! Awesome!!!!
> 
> I hope you don't end up "kicking my ass" al over the place when we meet up at the Hard Rock!!!!!
> 
> You're on helluva hard workin' gal!!!!  Your pictures and journal prove it!!!!


 Thanks David! I promise I am not a violent person. I will use my newfound muscles for good, not evil! haha! 

 Seriously - i am SOOOO excited and happy right now. This has completly obliterated any crappy mood or feelings I had lingering from yesterday's shitty news.

 Thanks for coming by here, you and everyone else who has been checking in on me (and putting up with my long-winded diatribes!). It's so encouraging and totally appreciated.


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 23, 2004)

If you're happy I'm happy!  

Well, all I know is that you got MAJOR results in a short amount of time! It's almost unbelieveable to me, but you have pics to prove it. 

That's what I thought about your diet knowledge...I'm the same way, I do research and them apply that info to my diet & training. I would like to start carb cycling once I get back to my regular regimen in 9 days (that's when I'm gonna be done with the new job position).


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 23, 2004)

dianas05 said:
			
		

> If you're happy I'm happy!
> 
> Well, all I know is that you got MAJOR results in a short amount of time! It's almost unbelieveable to me, but you have pics to prove it.
> 
> That's what I thought about your diet knowledge...I'm the same way, I do research and them apply that info to my diet & training. I would like to start carb cycling once I get back to my regular regimen in 9 days (that's when I'm gonna be done with the new job position).


 The major results - I hope you're not thinking i started like this photo two months ago! This photo is from march of last year! 

 Diet knowledge - still learning every day. That's impressive (and encouraging) that you are doing the same thing! Good for you! 

 Carb cycling - never really tried it, not on purpose anyway. Sometimes I just don't feel like eating certain things, and I listen to my body. That's something I'd like to read up on some more. Let me know if/when you start doing it, and the kind of results you start seeing.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 23, 2004)

Hey Ivy, I have to tell you, you have lit a fire under me.  I feel that I can't fail now.  You have lost a lot of weight and body fat and I am ....well, truly speechless...

Congratulations, you are a success story.....


----------



## Jill (Sep 23, 2004)

GREAT JOB!!!!!!!!     

Anything can be done when you put your mind to it. You should be so friggin proud of yourself. Nice


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 24, 2004)

Good morning Ivy  ,

I know that you haven't start with the way you were in the pic, but still I think you've gotten MAJOR results by losing from 22% BF to 15%. Come on, those are some quick results and definitely motivational! 

What do you plan to do today? With me it's the same old -- work -> come home and train -> sleep. This schedule really sucks because it doesn't allow me to do anything, but only 9 days left until I get back to my regular one. 

I hope you have a great day! BTW, I'm looking forward to seeing your new pics.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 24, 2004)

You are the BEST!!  Sooo inspiring!!!!!!!!!  Awesome job Ivy, seriously!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 24, 2004)

dianas05 said:
			
		

> Good morning Ivy  ,
> 
> I know that you haven't start with the way you were in the pic, but still I think you've gotten MAJOR results by losing from 22% BF to 15%. Come on, those are some quick results and definitely motivational!
> 
> ...


 Hey Diana! Good morning, to you!

 Haha... today - more of the same: work, workout, cook, eat, sleep. Oh and since my friend is out of town, i have to jog over to his building and feed his cats and clean out the litter box (that's my Friday night good times for ya!).

 Hey hang in there - 9 more days and then you'll be set! You're building character! 

 My new pics - I think I'm gonna take them myself at my apartment. I don't want to parade around the gym in my bikini for some reason. There are a lot of clients there on Fridays since it's my early day.  So I might take 'em at home. My 12-week photos are the ones that really matter, and these 8-week photos are just for my own and my trainer's records.

 Alrighty - got some work to take care of if I plan to ditch this place at 230 today! I'll be around!

 Good mornign to everyone else! Sorry if I don't visit your journals until much later! Gotta get all this done here!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 24, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> You are the BEST!!  Sooo inspiring!!!!!!!!!  Awesome job Ivy, seriously!!


 Thank you!!!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 24, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey Ivy, I have to tell you, you have lit a fire under me. I feel that I can't fail now. You have lost a lot of weight and body fat and I am ....well, truly speechless...
> 
> Congratulations, you are a success story.....


 Fiiiiiiiiiiire! (you know like that song in the BK commercial)... 

 Thanks Tony. You can't fail now and you couldn't fail before, either. You're going to do great, man. Just keep with it. Remember who you're doing it for!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 24, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> GREAT JOB!!!!!!!!
> 
> Anything can be done when you put your mind to it. You should be so friggin proud of yourself. Nice


 I am! Sometimes! And sometimes I'm super duper hard on myself for not doign BETTER (insane, I know...).

 Thank you, Jill. You and the rest of the gang here are so supportive and encouraging and motivational, yourselves! I can't say that enough. So glad to have found this little community.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey there cutie! Great journal here and again, awesome progress!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 24, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey there cutie! Great journal here and again, awesome progress!


 Thanks Rock!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 24, 2004)

*Nutrition Question (and I'll post in nutrition forum too)*

While my main focus is on getting lean, I do LOVE my new muscles, and was just a tad disappointed to learn I'd lost a pound of muscle during the last four weeks.

 I'm going to repost my diet here, usually what I post is what I eat for the next five or six days, as I cook my food and portion it out on sundays or wednesday nights.

 If anyone could give it the once-over and make a few more suggestions, I'd greatly appreciate it.

 Here goes:

 Breakfast - 630 AM:

 1/2 cup oatmeal (140 cals, 41 carb, 4 prot)
 1 scoop of protein shake (110 cals, 23 prot, 2 carb) This mornign i added 1/2 scoop more (total now 165 cals, 34 prot, 3 carb)
 2 caps Udo's choice EFA blend
 1 cap ester c
 1 cap 1000 mg Lysine
 1 multivitamin
 1 cap 1000mg biotin

 Mid-Morning - 930 AM:

 1 small apple or a pre-packaged 1/4 cup serving of unsweetened apple sauce (50-65 calories)
 3 slices of turkey (60 calories)
 1 cup of broccoli (25 calories)

 Lunch - 1230 PM:

 4 oz. chicken breast (188 cal)
 1 cup of salad (and by salad i mean romaine lettuce, red onions)
 1 small sweet potato or 1/3-1/2 cup of oatmeal
 1 tbsp pesto dressing with extra virgin olive oil

 Mid-Afternoon - 330 PM:

 3 oz. Tilapia (and when I remember, 3 fish oil caps)
 1 cup broccoli

 On weights days, 1/2 of a myoplex Lite MRP, pre-workout 5:30

 workout usually between 6 and 730.

 After workout, the other half of the MRP

 Dinner - 9 PM:

 4 oz chicken (or fish, or turkey)
 1 cup broccoli and onions
 1/4 cup pearled barley or brown rice (on non-weight days, i skip the starchy carb, should I just keep it there from now on?)

 Sometimes about 1/2 hour later, I'll poke my finger in the peanut butter jar (natty pb of course) and just have a taste, but because I LOVE peanut butter and can't think of having just a 2 tbsp serving, i prefer not to make anything with it.

 I usually go to sleep about 10 or 1030, so I don't eat again, however, if I'm up late, I'll have either another 1/2 of a myoplex MRP shake, or a protein shake (1 scoop plus 8 oz. water and 3 fish oil caps, at 1130 or midnight)

 As for water - I drink 4-5 L a day if not more. And I've cut back on the coffee again.

 I'm thinking I need to increase the protein in some of my meals, and take more fish oils. Not sure where to add those. Jodi had originally suggested to take them with my  protein shake as my mid-afternoon meal. however, now that i've replaced the protein shake with an actual protein/veggie combo, I'm not sure where they fit in. Unless it IS ok to take them even if I'm eating carbs. I thoguht the rule was protein and carbs or protein and fat, but never all three together and never carb and fat together.

 Any ideas, suggestions, guidance would be welcome. Thank you!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 24, 2004)

*Here we go again...*

Another f*cking hurricane watch. I just got a mass-email from the company president telling us to call in on monday before showing up to work, depending on how the hurricane situation pans out over the weekend.

 ARRRGHHHH!

 I can't wait for my two days of South Florida winter.


----------



## david (Sep 24, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Another f*cking hurricane watch. I just got a mass-email from the company president telling us to call in on monday before showing up to work, depending on how the hurricane situation pans out over the weekend.
> 
> ARRRGHHHH!
> 
> I can't wait for my two days of South Florida winter.



Hey GG!!

I know, I am supposed to be in Orlando Tomorrow again and it's SO CRITICAL of why I was going to be there and low and behold, they say, the brunt of the stomr is passing through Melbourne!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 24, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Hey GG!!
> 
> I know, I am supposed to be in Orlando Tomorrow again and it's SO CRITICAL of why I was going to be there and low and behold, they say, the brunt of the stomr is passing through Melbourne!!!


 That bites, David.  Sorry to hear that


----------



## jstar (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey Ivy!

Be careful down there with those Hurricanes! 

I love this journal and you have come such a long way, not just physically, but in the way you eat, train, and push yourself harder and harder. I think this journal personifies the true meaning of dedication and determination 

In response to your question on changing your diet - I would say bump your calories up slightly, say 100-200. I would think that since you are so close to your goal you don't need to make any big changes to what you are doing. Just increase the overall calories slightly to keep your metablism humming along. I would add the calories to your post workout meal..carbs and protein - to ensure you are recovery from those INTENSE workouts. Keep it up..you are in the home stretch now!!!


----------



## Jill (Sep 24, 2004)

Pics


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 24, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Pics


  I didn't take them. I have no excuse, except that I feel so crappy (this cold/sore throat) that the thought of putting on a bikini and parading around the gym made my skin crawl (even though one thing has nothign to do with the other!).

 I will probably just take 'em here at home as I might have mentioned earlier... Tonight some time. I'll post something. just got in right now - gotta go feed my friend's cats *meow*.

 Oh Jill i found this sugar free, fat free ice cream and totally thought of you for some reason, though I don't know if you can get it where you live. I tried the butter pecan, and if you can get past the "rubbery" consistency (you can press it down with the spoon and it expands back up, like a sponge or rubber ball or something), it actually tastes pretty good. 35 cals for a 1/2 cup serving, 0 fat, 0 sugar, 13 carbs. questionable contents maybe (polydextrose, maltodextrin, cellulose, carrageenan, etc.)... www.lukesicecream.com They were giving out free samples at the grocery store. Why is "diet" food always so suspect in one way or another!? Funky ingredients, funky consistency. Sad.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 24, 2004)

jstar said:
			
		

> Hey Ivy!
> 
> Be careful down there with those Hurricanes!
> 
> ...


 Hey Jstar!

 Thanks! It's so awesome to "hear" things like that. Keeps a girl revved up!  Good stuff to come back and read through when my spark's out!  

 As for changing my diet - thanks for your suggestions. I was thinking something along those lines - something early in the morning, bigger breakfast, and/or bigger post workout meal (like what i'm about to have now -- rawr!). 

 Confession: For some reason in my illogical mind, I still fear that eating more will make me fat. I'm scared of making a mistake with my diet and screwing up the progress along the way. Like I'll wake up back at 135lb in a few days or something!


----------



## Jill (Sep 24, 2004)

Neat-sf icecream. Im not really a big icecream fan though, really. Thats Greeky! Im sure all those chemicals would hurt my sensitive tummy though. The consistency sounds funny!

What did you get from the grocery store?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 24, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Neat-sf icecream. Im not really a big icecream fan though, really. Thats Greeky! Im sure all those chemicals would hurt my sensitive tummy though. The consistency sounds funny!
> 
> What did you get from the grocery store?


 You're not!? For some reason I thought you were! haha! Woops! I'll make sure to point it out to greeky.

 The chemicals - they all seem to be fillers for the most part. SERIOUSLY you should see it! it's like it "bounces" back into shape! made me laugh.

 Grocery store purchases:
 9 chicken breasts

 2 cartons of extra lean ground turkey (Jenny-O Turkey Store)

 Tabboule (LOooooove this stuff, and I never eat a whole serving of it, I actually dress my chicken or turkey breast with it)

 SF/FF Jello cups (the pre-made ones, since i'm always on the go)

 ff cool whip

 strawberries

 spinach

 romaine lettuce 

 EFA caps (Sundown blend: Flax, Fish & Borage Oils -- i just didn't feel like drriving to Wild Oats just for Udo's today, so these will have to do)

 Oh and paper towels haha!

 Exciting stuff, I know.


----------



## Jill (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks for all the info!!!  I just went and picked up some shrooms, and canned pumpkin

Did you up your calls a bit today?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 24, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the info!!!  I just went and picked up some shrooms, and canned pumpkin
> 
> Did you up your calls a bit today?


 Sounds like you're gonna make some more of that "you'd swear you're cheating on your diet" pumpkin pie! haha! I have yet to try it, not a huge pumpkin fan, though. Maybe i'll sub it with blanched/boiled/purreed sweet potatoes.

 My cals - yeah I did, but not by much after all was said and done: 1208, oh wait and the 35 cals from the ice cream sample, so um.. 1243 cals. I have to cook some more proteins, didn't have much on hand in the middle of the week. Tonight I'll cook up some ground turkey and that bison I bought earlier this week.

 What are you up to tonight?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 24, 2004)

*Workout and Food - Sept 23*

*Workout:*

_Chest/Back Super Giant Sets:_

 Bench Press (1 x 10 x 75lb, 2 x 10 x 65)
 Close Grip Pull Down (3 x 12 x 60lb)
 Chest Press (3 x 15 x 70lb)
 Seated Row (3 x 12 x 60lb)
 Cable Crossover (1 x 12 x 40lb, 2 x 12 x 20lb)
 Wide Grip Lat Pulldown (3 x 12 x 50lb)

_Abs _- Hanging Knee Raises (3 x 12)

_Bicep/Tricep Super Giant Sets:_

 Bar Curls (3 x 15 x 30lb)
 Cable Pushdowns (3 x 15 x 60lb)
 Revers Pushdowns (3 x 15 x 30lb)
 Hammer Curls (1 x 15 x 15lb dumbells, 2 x 12 x 15lb)

 45 second rest between sets.

_Cardio_ (did it before weights today to use time "wisely" since i was there early, and realized quickly what a mistake it was): 15 minutes, not-so-HIIT jumprope.

 I am also about to jog over to a friend's building and back - about a mile, total.
*
 Food:*

 Breakfast - 630 AM:

 1/2 cup Oatmeal
 1.5 scoop protein powder, 8 oz. water
 Udo's Choice 2 caps

 Mid-Morning - 930 AM:

 1 small Apple
 1 cup broccoli
 3 slices oven roasted turkey

 Lunch - 1230 AM:

 5 oz. Chicken breast (3 oz grilled 2 oz. canned)
 1/4 cup oatmeal
 1 cup salad with red onions
 1 tbsp pesto dressing

 Mid-Afternoon/Pre-Workout - 440 PM:

 1/2 MRP shake
 Sample (generous serving) of sugar free ice cream at super market (kindof like a cheat I guess, but what a lousy cheat it was)

 Dinner/Post-Workout - 740:

 3 oz. Tilapia
 1/4 cup Pearled Barley
 1 cup Broccoli and onions

 Total Calories: 1243


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey Hon, how are you tonight?  Boy have I had a full day....

How was your day?  Are you feeling better?  So many questions.....
So this sucks, now we have a hurricane that will slam into SoFla at some point tomorrow late night.  I hope that you'll be Ok, and now my diet goes to the $hits.....
So, we'll see what's doing tomorrow....I'll catch up with you later...

Hugs.....


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 24, 2004)

*8-Week Pictures*

Alrighty then... I put up some pictures. If I'd "tanned" you could see the progress better, but since I didn't, oh well.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 24, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey Hon, how are you tonight?  Boy have I had a full day....
> 
> How was your day?  Are you feeling better?  So many questions.....
> So this sucks, now we have a hurricane that will slam into SoFla at some point tomorrow late night. I hope that you'll be Ok, and now my diet goes to the $hits.....
> ...


 Hey Tony! I'm alright - still with this cold/sore throat, and now with a cough, too.  but i'm hangin' in there.

 Busy day, eh? Looks like it! Barely heard a peep from you today on here!

 Yeah this hurricane bullshit has gotten old QUICK! I'm not evacuating this time. Screw it.

 It's like Hurricane Jeanne was heading north and suddenly says, "Oh crap! What am I doing! I forgot Florida!" and then made a u-turn. That dumb bitch.

 Your diet/workout - hey man do the best you can, and just be safe with your family. We should all be pros at this by now!

 Big hugs....


----------



## BritChick (Sep 24, 2004)

Your pics in your gallery are great GG... looking hot!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 24, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Your pics in your gallery are great GG... looking hot!


 Thank you! Gettin' there! 

(wish I had tanned for the photos... really... damn i'm so lazy today).


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 24, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey Tony! I'm alright - still with this cold/sore throat, and now with a cough, too.  but i'm hangin' in there.
> 
> Busy day, eh? Looks like it! Barely heard a peep from you today on here!
> 
> ...


Hey kid, you be safe too.  I am so tired I think I am off to sleep.  The workout really kicked my ass today....
We'll talk tomorrow...

BIGGER HUGS


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 24, 2004)

You Look FANTASTIC!

GREAT LEGS !


----------



## jstar (Sep 24, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey Jstar!
> 
> Thanks! It's so awesome to "hear" things like that. Keeps a girl revved up!  Good stuff to come back and read through when my spark's out!
> 
> ...



Sounds like a plan!

I have similar thoughts. Sometimes I dream that I cheated on my diet and it makes me feel all anxious the next day. Weird, huh?
I think this is where visualization comes in. If you close your eyes and envision exactly what you want to look like (and do this a few times a day or as often as possible) then you start to believe you can do it. You change your self-concept. That is what they say when overweight people sabotage themselves on their diets..because there is a certain amount of anxiety that comes from change. Any type of change too, good or bad. 

You'll just have to keep telling yourself "I AM a lean, muscular hottie"  now repeat after me...


----------



## Jill (Sep 25, 2004)

Great new progrss pics.

You have to be careful with your cals being too low thats for sure-you dont want to lose *anymore* muscle. We work so hard to build muscle (women in general) the last thing you want to do is 'lose' it. 

You are very thin now. How much smaller do you really want to be?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 25, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Great new progrss pics.
> 
> You have to be careful with your cals being too low thats for sure-you dont want to lose *anymore* muscle. We work so hard to build muscle (women in general) the last thing you want to do is 'lose' it.
> 
> You are very thin now. How much smaller do you really want to be?


 Thanks, Jill.. Actually it's not so much "thin" as "lean and muscular" that I want to get. If I see that I start looking way too THIN without any real muscularity, then I'll have to change things up. Right now, I'm gonna try to get to 12% while still trying to build up the muslces, and see how that looks on me, and see if I need to change things up a bit.


----------



## Jill (Sep 25, 2004)

I much prefer the muscular look over the thin look anyday. 

Keep lifting hard and heavy to build!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 25, 2004)

You aren't evacuating? 

Nena are you insane?

You've got to get out of there....

If you don't, please know that I'll be thinking of you, you freaking nut

Tried sending you a pm, but your box seems full


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 25, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> You aren't evacuating?
> 
> Nena are you insane?
> 
> ...


  Just emptied my PM box. Try again 

   As for the hurricane - Nah. Im staying. I just have this feeling that I'll be ok. ("famous last words!")

 My mother formo tremendo drama, lecturing and yelling at me on the phone, saying, "Don't you care about your parents? Don't you care that we're going to be out of our minds worried sick about you while this is happening?" And you know? Yeah I care, and I'm happy that someone cares about me, but if I were in another state, far far away, and there were some natural disaster and I were still there, unable to come home, they'd have to deal. This is me being my stubborn, independent self. Que te puedo decir... 

 I'm going to be fine. And if I'm not, then I'm not. At least this isn't a trailer park. you know? And I"m not facing east or west. I'm facing north. The security guard here already took down my name and my signature, consenting that I'm staying here voluntarily (along with a handful of other hotel guests who didn't want to leave either).

 I hope (well i KNOW) you and your family are already hunkered down, prepared and safe... I'll be thinking of you folks.

 Oh! Think of it this way, I can keep an eye on your parents' building! haha!


----------



## Jill (Sep 25, 2004)

Where are you supposed to go??? I dont really know too much about hurricane stuff.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 25, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Where are you supposed to go??? I dont really know too much about hurricane stuff.


 Well, because i live in Miami Beach, which is a barrier island, and is classified as "Zone A" for hurricane evacuation purposes, I am supposed to leave miami beach. Where i go is up to me. I could go to a shelter (no thanks), or I could go hang out at my parents' house which is a little further inland. 

 Basically people are strongly advised to leave any area along the coast, all islands (like key biscayne, miami beach, etc.) and go inland.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 25, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Well, because i live in Miami Beach, which is a barrier island, and is classified as "Zone A" for hurricane evacuation purposes, I am supposed to leave miami beach. Where i go is up to me. I could go to a shelter (no thanks), or I could go hang out at my parents' house which is a little further inland.
> 
> Basically people are strongly advised to leave any area along the coast, all islands (like key biscayne, miami beach, etc.) and go inland.


...and Ivy is a nutcase, a rebel without a clue....lol 

Listen nena, just be safe.  If you stay together with your crew in the building you'll at least not be bored....
Either way, if you need anything out there let me know, and I'll see what I can do to get into the beach.  I have a big ole' pick up truck that will get thru anything.....either way, my other crazy "tia-prima" is staying at the Mar del Plata, so you'll have another bunch of nuts in the Mar del Plata along with the nuts in the Casablanca....


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 25, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> ...and Ivy is a nutcase, a rebel without a clue....lol
> 
> Listen nena, just be safe.  If you stay together with your crew in the building you'll at least not be bored....
> Either way, if you need anything out there let me know, and I'll see what I can do to get into the beach. I have a big ole' pick up truck that will get thru anything.....either way, my other crazy "tia-prima" is staying at the Mar del Plata, so you'll have another bunch of nuts in the Mar del Plata along with the nuts in the Casablanca....


 Thank you Tony, I really appreciate it, but you're an even bigger nutcase if you drive out here for ME hahaha! If worse comes to worst, PM me your tia-prima's name and I'll walk over there and introduce myself (especially if they have power and I don't! hahahahaha!)

 Incidentally... I just leaned out my window and took a few pre-hurricane photos of all the construction stuff at the Akoya - you know, potential projectiles. Just in case something ends up in my apartment later tonight, I have proof of where it came from  There are pavers, tiles, cement blocks, port-o-potties (yes, three of them i think)...

 And the beach looks AWESOME. I'm almost sorta kinda excited to see how a hurricane looks from the inside, well as "inside" as I can be, here since it's not really going to go over miami beach. Every time there's a hurricane, I'm well out of harm's way. I'm curious to see what this will be like.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 25, 2004)

Curiosity killed the Cat....don't be crazy....

You know, I am a closet storm chaser. I love to chase storms, however, I don't like it when they chase me and my family. 
Do you have shutters in your apt? My parents bought the apt. and it came with Roladen shutters (yeah  ), you know, the ones that you press a button and they go up and down.  Easier for me to deal with.
We'll be in touch throughout the day....

Again, don't be brave and please stay away from the flying $hitters... 


			
				GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Thank you Tony, I really appreciate it, but you're an even bigger nutcase if you drive out here for ME hahaha! If worse comes to worst, PM me your tia-prima's name and I'll walk over there and introduce myself (especially if they have power and I don't! hahahahaha!)
> 
> Incidentally... I just leaned out my window and took a few pre-hurricane photos of all the construction stuff at the Akoya - you know, potential projectiles. Just in case something ends up in my apartment later tonight, I have proof of where it came from  There are pavers, tiles, cement blocks, port-o-potties (yes, three of them i think)...
> 
> And the beach looks AWESOME. I'm almost sorta kinda excited to see how a hurricane looks from the inside, well as "inside" as I can be, here since it's not really going to go over miami beach. Every time there's a hurricane, I'm well out of harm's way. I'm curious to see what this will be like.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 25, 2004)

See? It's not so bad... sorta missing miami, we're only gonna get winds and rain, not the "hurricane" part of it. if that makes any sense:


----------



## jstar (Sep 25, 2004)

Be careful GG - we will be thinking of you


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 25, 2004)

jstar said:
			
		

> Be careful GG - we will be thinking of you


 Thanks Jstar!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 25, 2004)

*Workout and Food - Sept 25*

*Workout:*

 Cardio - 
 10 minutes/1 mile jogging, early morning before the hurricane crap. 
 20 minutes, HIIT Jumprope in the evening. 

 Abs - 

 Crunches on stability ball (2 x 30)
 Reverse crunches on stability ball (2 x 30) - i really hate these, gotta find something else for lower abs to do at home.

*Food:*

 Breakfast - 930 AM (yes I slept in, courtesy of Nyquil):

 1/2 cup oatmeal
 3 servings of Egg Beaters
 1/2 scoop of Protein Powder in my oatmeal
 Udo's Choice, 2 caps

 Lunch - 1230 PM:

 3 oz. Turkey Breast
 0.5 oz. Tilapia (leftover)
 1 cup Spinach
 1/2 cup Tabboule
 1 tbsp Pesto Sauce

 Mid-Afternoon - 330 PM:

 1/2 cup oatmeal
 1 scoop protein powder

 Dinner - 630 PM:

 3 oz. Tilapia
 1.5 cup Broccoli

 Evening - 930 PM (if I'm awake):

 1/2 MRP shake (myoplex lite)

 Total Calories (if I drink the shake at 930): 1069

 Yeah the cals are still low. I am just not hungry... this cold is killing me. I've also done horribly on the water drinking today. Every time I drink or eat anything I feel queasy.


----------



## Jill (Sep 26, 2004)

Is everything ok dispite that biotch Jeanne in your neighbourhood?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 26, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Is everything ok dispite that biotch Jeanne in your neighbourhood?


 Funny you ask... She didn't even come close! haha! I was all psyched to be weathering a hurricane, and being "in" it and all, and nothing happened. She went north of here. Like central florida. All we got was a rainy, windy night. I haven't even checked the television for news to see what happened where she DID hit, but I'm guessing it's not pretty 

 Good morning!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 26, 2004)

*Discovered a MAJOR F*CK UP with my calories*

You know how earlier this month I asked about cooked vs. raw brown rice? Well, I should have realized that the same rule applies for oatmeal. But of course, I only realized that this morning when preparing my oatmeal, and glanced at the nutritional info label. I noticed the word "raw", and reality hit me. 

 So I've been OVER calculating my cals! No wonder I lost a pound of muscle, I'm borderline-starving myself. I eat oatmeal like twice a day sometimes, and both times I've been adding the calories of RAW UNCOOKED OATMEAL. I did a quick search on Fitday, and learned that when cooked the cals are reduced to about HALF, and the carbs, too, so I've been overcalculating carbs, too... In reality I've been taking in like 75 cals and 20 grams of carbs LESS per 1/2 cup helping of oatmeal. It adds up. 

 For example, yesterdays calories, which were already low by my regular calculations, actually come out to 934!!!!!!! I'm going to go huddle in a corner and cry now. I feel like such a moron. Really. Wow.


----------



## Jill (Sep 26, 2004)

I made a similar mistake with chix-raw vs cooked once.

so in otherwards you've really been eating only 1/4C dry, when you say 1/2C oats?  YES YOU NEED TO EAT MORE!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 26, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I made a similar mistake with chix-raw vs cooked once.
> 
> so in otherwards you've really been eating only 1/4C dry, when you say 1/2C oats?  YES YOU NEED TO EAT MORE!


 Nah, when I say 1/2 cup, i mean i measure out 1/2 cup of it dry, but then I cook it up, and I'm still counting the calories of it raw... the measurements and cals are all off then. In reality it could easily be a whole cup cooked, since it expands! I need to see how much my 1/2 cup raw comes out to when cooked. 

 Man... i feel silly!


----------



## jstar (Sep 26, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Nah, when I say 1/2 cup, i mean i measure out 1/2 cup of it dry, but then I cook it up, and I'm still counting the calories of it raw... the measurements and cals are all off then. In reality it could easily be a whole cup cooked, since it expands! I need to see how much my 1/2 cup raw comes out to when cooked.
> 
> Man... i feel silly!



Wait -- isn't that the right way to measure?   that is how I do it too.

BRB

Okay - I just checked the back of my Quaker Oats Old Fashioned Oats container. It says 1/2 cup dry has 150 calories  27g carbs, 5g protein and 3g fat. Does the brand you have GG say to measure it cooked???


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 26, 2004)

jstar said:
			
		

> Wait -- isn't that the right way to measure?   that is how I do it too.


 i'm confused and it's probably a really easy thing I'm just not seeing.

 1) i measure out 1/2 cup dry oats
 2) cook it
 3) empty it out onto my plate, at which point it is a lot "bigger" a serving than 1/2 cup. I'd say it has expanded to about 1 cup or 3/4 cup at least.

 So what do I go by, 1/2 cup raw, or 1 cup cooked. Or is it 1/2 cup cooked, because originally it WAS 1/2 cup?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 26, 2004)

ok never mind. here is what i figured using fit day:

 1/2 cup of uncooked oatmeal is = 1 cup of cooked oatmeal so I'm gonna go by the 1/2 cup uncooked when doing my cals. I was fine. I was doing it right all along.

 so 1/2 cup uncooked oatmeal is 145 cals, same as 1 cup of cooked.

 Call off the hounds, this mystery is solved.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 26, 2004)

Look at her goooooo! You are doing soooo good. Damn nice body you have built for your self GG. Enjoy living in it!


----------



## jstar (Sep 26, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> i'm confused and it's probably a really easy thing I'm just not seeing.
> 
> 1) i measure out 1/2 cup dry oats
> 2) cook it
> ...



With oats I always measure dry. The calories and macros are based on "1/2 cup dry" and do not change when you cook them (unless you add milk or something). I wouldn't bother measuring it after you have cooked them  because it would fluctuate depending upon how much water you have added. It gets too complicated. So the way you are doing it you are getting 150 calories...no matter how much water you use. Make sense?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 26, 2004)

jstar said:
			
		

> With oats I always measure dry. The calories and macros are based on "1/2 cup dry" and do not change when you cook them (unless you add milk or something). I wouldn't bother measuring it after you have cooked them because it would fluctuate depending upon how much water you have added. It gets too complicated. So the way you are doing it you are getting 150 calories...no matter how much water you use. Make sense?


 Yeah it's clear now. I just had a brain fart when i saw that label which said "dry" or "raw" or whatever. I thought i'd had the same issue with brown rice, but the difference wiht the brown rice is that even though i might COOK 1 cup of it (measured dry), I only eat 1/4 cup at a time. With oatmeal, I cook and eat it one serving at a time. So yeah... it makes perfect sense now.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 26, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Look at her goooooo! You are doing soooo good. Damn nice body you have built for your self GG. Enjoy living in it!


 Awww, thanks BC!


----------



## Jill (Sep 26, 2004)

Mine-according to packaging, my fitday custom-Large flakes:

1/2C dry=45g, weight on my scale, to be exact.

175Cals, 30C, 6P, 2F

I always go by dry measure.:shug:


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 26, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Mine-according to packaging, my fitday custom-Large flakes:
> 
> 1/2C dry=45g, weight on my scale, to be exact.
> 
> ...


 Mine, 1/2 cup dry, 145 cal, 2.6 fat, 0.4 sat fat, 26 carb, 4 fiber, 6 prot


----------



## Jill (Sep 26, 2004)

What are you doing today GG?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 26, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> What are you doing today GG?


 Oh, all sorts of fabulous fun things:

 - nursing a bad cold
 - cooking
 - researching grad school stuff online
 - researching some business opportunities (franchise stuff)
 - watching food network
 - obsessing about oatmeal (hahaha!)

 You?


----------



## Jill (Sep 26, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Oh, all sorts of fabulous fun things:
> 
> - nursing a bad cold
> - cooking
> ...


Me? Working till 5. Then going to Steves moms house for din din. Already had a killer workout-chest and cardio this am. Then probably just watching trading spaces tonight. Can you go out or do you have to stay inside all day?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 26, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Me? Working till 5. Then going to Steves moms house for din din. Already had a killer workout-chest and cardio this am. Then probably just watching trading spaces tonight. Can you go out or do you have to stay inside all day?


 Darn! Working all day huh? What do you do?

 Good job on the morning workout 

 Yeah i can go out, there's just nowhere I can go, since Im saving money, and the few things you can do around here for free all are dependent on good weather!  Farmer's market, bike trails at Oleta River State Park, rollerblading at the beach, etc.

 It's ok, I am a homebody/loner most of the time anyway. I like to read and cook, and go off on my own, just walk around, find garage sales, consignment shops, even if I'm not going to buy anything. Occasioanlly I do hang out with a friend or two, go to the movies, have a dinner/movie/game night at someone's house, or somethng like that.


----------



## Jill (Sep 26, 2004)

We are a lot alike. I am a homebody too. Is the weather real crapy right now?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 26, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> We are a lot alike. I am a homebody too. Is the weather real crapy right now?


 

 As for the weather - eh... one minute it's beautiful out, and by the time I put on some shoes and grab my keys it's raining or threatening to rain again. One more month of this crappy weather. Between june and november we are in hurricane season, which basically means it rains practically all summer and half of fall down here.


----------



## Jill (Sep 26, 2004)

Atleast you dont get 6 months of snow and cold. I hate winter

Last winter some nights here were -30 degrees, and some were even -45 degress. *And that celcius*! I have no idea what that is in fahrenheit.


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 26, 2004)

Hey Ivy!

How are you doing today? I'm fine, except for this stupid Internet Explorer problem I'm having. I've installed Netscape and everything is working there, but I can't uninstall Internet Explorer because it's a default in Windows XP. I'm not sure what to do now. 

I'm having a tough time today as well with eating foods I'm not suppose to   ...it's so hard to eat & train when you aren't following your regular schedule.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 26, 2004)

dianas05 said:
			
		

> Hey Ivy!
> 
> How are you doing today? I'm fine, except for this stupid Internet Explorer problem I'm having. I've installed Netscape and everything is working there, but I can't uninstall Internet Explorer because it's a default in Windows XP. I'm not sure what to do now.
> 
> I'm having a tough time today as well with eating foods I'm not suppose to   ...it's so hard to eat & train when you aren't following your regular schedule.


 Internet Explorer is a beeyotch anyway. Try Firefox (the new mozilla browser), oh wait, that's netscape, right? I'm on a mac, and that's what I use. Could swear it's the newer incarnation of netscape.

 AAACK! What did you eat?

 If you consider fat free sugar free instant chocolate pudding a cheat, I cheated some today. Had some of that before my mid-afternoon meal. Like three servings of it. Thankfully I made it with water, not milk, so the cals per serving remained at 35! Now I'm all gassy though. Why do i bother with all these "diet" alternatives? It always gives me a tummy ache. 

 "Negative Reinforcement" - hahaha stuff you know you shouldn't eat, gives you the runs, and then you feel bad, and you just don't eat them again.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 26, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Atleast you dont get 6 months of snow and cold. I hate winter
> 
> Last winter some nights here were -30 degrees, and some were even -45 degress. *And that celcius*! I have no idea what that is in fahrenheit.


 WHERE DO YOU LIVE?!!?! Sounds like the tundra!

 I had a friend who lived in Edmonton in canada. No matter what time of the year it is when I've talked to her, it's always cold!

 i dont' know. I think I'd enjoy long bouts of cold weather. Laugh at me all you want, Im sure you're thinking, "what a naive little florida girl" hahahahaha! I probably am. But I loooove cold weather.


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 26, 2004)

I just fixed my internet problem -- JJJ helped me.  I feel the most comfortable with IE so I won't be switching browsers for now. Thanks for the advice anyways.

I ate A LOT of things I shouldn't have today...breyers ice cream, kinder's bueno bar, nuts...  I don't regret eating them, but it won't happen again for a while. I hate binging, but with going to work at 4:45 am and not eating until 12:30 or 1 pm (  ) does quite damage to the mind and ESPECIALLY metabolism. I just can't eat at work because I'm so very busy preparing things for the breakfast bar or adding things. No chance, basically. The good news is I only have to do it 9 more days, then back to regular schedule.


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 26, 2004)

Ivy,

Jill lives in Edmonton and I live in Calgary, not far from her. All I can say is that it gets FREEZING here...I just moved from Banff here this year, which the weather there constantly changes. I've seen snow in May!!!    That's because of the mountains though.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 26, 2004)

dianas05 said:
			
		

> I just fixed my internet problem -- JJJ helped me.  I feel the most comfortable with IE so I won't be switching browsers for now. Thanks for the advice anyways.


 So what was the problem? I'm curious!



> I ate A LOT of things I shouldn't have today...breyers ice cream, kinder's bueno bar, nuts...  I don't regret eating them, but it won't happen again for a while. I hate binging, but with going to work at 4:45 am and not eating until 12:30 or 1 pm (  ) does quite damage to the mind and ESPECIALLY metabolism. I just can't eat at work because I'm so very busy preparing things for the breakfast bar or adding things. No chance, basically. The good news is I only have to do it 9 more days, then back to regular schedule.


 Daaammn. These 9 days better go fast! I don't want to see you lose focus!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 26, 2004)

dianas05 said:
			
		

> Ivy,
> 
> Jill lives in Edmonton and I live in Calgary, not far from her. All I can say is that it gets FREEZING here...I just moved from Banff here this year, which the weather there constantly changes. I've seen snow in May!!!   That's because of the mountains though.


 There are a ton of canadians on here, I've noticed!


----------



## david (Sep 26, 2004)

I love cold weather she says.....

Honey, as I much as I love your personality and can't wait till' we meet on one of those illustrious Thursday's...it will be real cool!  (An email will be sent out to you soon in regards to the dates)

But you CAN HAVE that COLD WEATHER!!!!  I did a total of 11 years in the northeast!!!!  So, I'm paroled!  

  Have a great night, GG!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 26, 2004)

*Workout and Food - Sept 26*

*Workout*

 Today's supposed to be a rest day, but I felt antsy, being couped up inside all day and ended up doing 20-25 minutes of jump rope around 5 PM. Not HIIT, just steady jumping while watching -- what else -- Food Network.
*
 Food*

 Breakfast - 730 AM

 Oatmeal - 1/2 cup
 Udo's Choice EFA Blend    2 caps
 Egg Beaters Plain     4 servings

 Mid-Morning - 1030 AM:

 Turkey Breast White Meat Roasted    3 oz.
 Jell-O Sugar Free Ready To Eat Dessert    2
 Strawberries    2 medium-sized
 Broccoli and onions    1 cup

 Lunch - 130 PM:

 Tilapia    3.5 oz.
 Spinach 1 cup
 Tabouli Salad    75 g
 Pesto Dressing    1 tbsp

 Mid-Afternoon - 430 PM:

 SFFF Jello Pudding    6 servings
 MRP shake    1/2 serving

 Dinner - 730 PM:

 Chicken Breast    4 oz.
 Broccoli and onions    1 cup

 Total Calories: 1229
 (Going to sleep early tonight, courtesy of Nyquil, so no more food after 730 most likely).


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 26, 2004)

The solution to the problem was to go to tools > internet options > advanced > and check off "show friendly http error messages". That solves it!

Yes, I'm praying that they go by very fast! I hate this so much!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 26, 2004)

*Ode to Store-Bought Spices and Blends (a public service)*

How do I love thee... for saving me time and cabinet space, for helping me like vegetables, for adding that extra kick to my 12th chicken meal of the week...

 Since I have limited cabinet space in my tiny kitchen, I try not to buy individual spices unless I know I'm going to use them a lot, to avoid a clutter of little containers. Instead I buy mixes and spice blends. Here are a few that I use quite often:

McCormick's Hot Taco Seasoning Mix -- For chicken breasts: I don't follow the packet instructions. I dump this into a large freezer bag with about 3/4 cup of water, throw a bunch of chicken breasts in there, zip it up and refrigerate for about 20-30 minutes. Then I throw my chicken breast on the george foreman grill. No added fat, trivial amount of salt, since I don't really use the entire mix, just what sticks to the surface of the chicken breasts. AWESOME flavor.  For extra lean ground turkey (jenny-o turkey store brand): again, I dont' follow the instructions, I brown my turkey in a sauce pan or skillet, drain what little fat comes off of it, and sprinkle the mix over it, mixing it in slowly. Then I add some water for moisture and cover and simmer until it absorbs most of the water. I might throw in some chopped onions, and green and red pepper if I feel like it.

McCormick's Salt-Free Garlic & Herb Seasoning -- My god, what can i say about this little treasure. It's great on broccoli, phenomenal on tilapia and snapper fillets, mixes in great with my other-wise bland canned chicken or tuna. It's also good to sprinkle on top of a baked potato or baked sweet potato.

McCormick's Gourmet Blend - Pesto -- Mix some of this up with EVOO, and some parmesan, to make a quick pesto dressing. I like my stuff tangy so I also add a few drops of balsamic vinegar to mine.

 McCormick's Lemon & Herb Seasoning -- I can't find a link to this one. Maybe they relabeled it as something else. Anyway, GREAT on broccoli and awesome on Tilapia.

 McCormick's has come out with a bunch of salt-free seasonings, which is a great thing, since I can't stand those darn Mrs. Dash blends. I'm looking forward to trying a few more of those.

Cajun's Choice Blackened Seasoning -- THE perfect blackened seasoning mix for my tuna, grouper, or snapper fillets.

Durkee Grill Creations Italian Herb -- Good for chicken, not so good on fish. Actually I didn't really like this one too much, even on the chicken.

 I also use hot sauces as marinades. Most recently I've been using the Tabasco Chipotle Pepper Sauce and Virginia Gentleman 90 Proof Bourbon Chipotle Hot Sauce

 Anyway, just thought I'd share. If I had the space in my kitchen, I'd love to make my own seasoning blends and sauces. There's this awesome old book called Skinny Spices. It's been out of print forever and a day, but sometimes you can get a copy on ebay or half.com. Has recipes for 50 spice blends, and 100 low-calorie recipes for meals in which you can use each blend.


----------



## Jill (Sep 26, 2004)

The next time I turn on the food network I will see "Cooking chicken with Ivy!" 

I basically live off of ground chix and taco spice, covereed in salsa.

Nice to see the cals up ther today.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 27, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> The next time I turn on the food network I will see "Cooking chicken with Ivy!"
> 
> I basically live off of ground chix and taco spice, covereed in salsa.
> 
> Nice to see the cals up ther today.


 Hey, anything to replace that annoying Rachel Ray! They just gave her yet ANOTHER show! Now she's got three! $40 a day, 30 minute meals and some kind of celebrity interview/food-related show, something like Celebrity Dish or somethign like that that premieres in November. HOW is this annoying woman so likeable that they give her three shows? Anyway... I digress. Gotta get ready for work.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 27, 2004)

*This one's for the ladies...*

OK I don't know WTF is up, but my period is late, and it's most definitely NOT a preggers situation as I'm not exactly partaking in any "extracurricular activities" lately. I'm wondering if the body fat drop has something to do with it. It's about 3 days late.  I'm still within the acceptable body fat percentage for women, 13.3 isn't BAD. Right? Maybe my body's freaking out? All I know is that I've been PMSing three days longer than I should be, and waiting with bated breath to get this month's punishment over with. 

 And I know it's just 3 days, but my cycle is dead-on regular, so this is not normal.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 27, 2004)

I wouldn't make too big of a deal out of it GG, especially if you're not engaging in any "extracurricular activities." I know a few girls who train at my gym who frequently miss their period due to all kinds of reasons. Lower bodyfat %, strict dieting, stress (mentally and on the body), it can be anything.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 27, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey, anything to replace that annoying Rachel Ray! They just gave her yet ANOTHER show! Now she's got three! $40 a day, 30 minute meals and some kind of celebrity interview/food-related show, something like Celebrity Dish or somethign like that that premieres in November. HOW is this annoying woman so likeable that they give her three shows? Anyway... I digress. Gotta get ready for work.


...and here I thought that I was the only one who found her detestable...
The one thought that comes to mind is what (or who) did she do to get 3 shows....Every time she laughs I want to stab myself in the eye with an ice pick.....
So I had a good sunday, how about you?


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 27, 2004)

...and Tony very carefully steps around the whole time of the month thing.....


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 27, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> OK I don't know WTF is up, but my period is late, and it's most definitely NOT a preggers situation as I'm not exactly partaking in any "extracurricular activities" lately. I'm wondering if the body fat drop has something to do with it. It's about 3 days late. I'm still within the acceptable body fat percentage for women, 13.3 isn't BAD. Right? Maybe my body's freaking out? All I know is that I've been PMSing three days longer than I should be, and waiting with bated breath to get this month's punishment over with.
> 
> And I know it's just 3 days, but my cycle is dead-on regular, so this is not normal.


My body weight changes that regularly occur seem to affect my cycle all the time. Since I have been training I am never regular. Just a tip.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 27, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> ...and Tony very carefully steps around the whole time of the month thing.....


Wussy.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 27, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Wussy.


Yup, BIG WUSSY


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 27, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> I wouldn't make too big of a deal out of it GG, especially if you're not engaging in any "extracurricular activities." I know a few girls who train at my gym who frequently miss their period due to all kinds of reasons. Lower bodyfat %, strict dieting, stress (mentally and on the body), it can be anything.


 Thanks MonStar. I'm trying to not freak out  unless I have to, but it's just really annoying.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 27, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> ...and here I thought that I was the only one who found her detestable...
> The one thought that comes to mind is what (or who) did she do to get 3 shows....Every time she laughs I want to stab myself in the eye with an ice pick.....
> So I had a good sunday, how about you?


 Really? You don't like her either? I don't know what the hell it is about her... she just really chaps me. And she's a side talker, and EVERYTHING is "amazing" and "delicious"... and the whole $40-a day concept... yeah if you're traveling by yourself, with no friends, no kids, no family maybe.

 The other show that pisses me off (though I have to watch sometimes becuase they have nice veggie dishes, which I'm still learning to cook), is the Low Carb and Loving It. Every time I hear the term "low-carb" it makes me want to throw something. 

 Calorie Commando (also on sundays, and right after low carb and lovin...) is actually pretty interesting. I've learned about a bunch of susbtitutions you can make to lower the fat and total cals in a lot of food. Mostly stuff I wouldn't be  making for myself anyway, but good to know.

 I love shows like Unwrapped, Secret Life of, Good Eats, Food Finds, and Recipe for Success (the one about small businesses).

 Ok enough about all this - clearly i do watch this channel way too much.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 27, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> My body weight changes that regularly occur seem to affect my cycle all the time. Since I have been training I am never regular. Just a tip.


 Thanks Lis, good to know. Maybe that's all that is going on with me. My body isn't used to this...


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 27, 2004)

Hey GG! Don't worry about your cycle- it's most likely the change in eating habits and the drop in body fat.  I went almost a year without one at all, so don't stress it babe!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 27, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey GG! Don't worry about your cycle- it's most likely the change in eating habits and the drop in body fat. I went almost a year without one at all, so don't stress it babe!!


 A YEAR?!?!!? Because of training and diet? Or some other reason? I was thinking of going on that birth control that reduces it to four times a year, just because I hate having it. But I am not sure I should mess with nature.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 27, 2004)

the missus didn't want to be bothered by that time of the month and is on the depro shot (sp?).  She doesn't have the physical side of that time of month ... I'm not sure about the emotional side just yet.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 27, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> the missus didn't want to be bothered by that time of the month and is on the depro shot (sp?). She doesn't have the physical side of that time of month ... I'm not sure about the emotional side just yet.


 SHOTS 

 Pills I can do, but shots... I turn into a cry baby! And yeah, if the emotional side is still goign to be there, then I guess I will just deal with it monthly, because that's really the part I want to get rid of primarily - these mood swings! aiiiighhh!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2004)

Well, I'm not going to get into the PMS thing here either. Just back to work and wanted to stop in say hi and see how your doing!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 27, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Well, I'm not going to get into the PMS thing here either. Just back to work and wanted to stop in say hi and see how your doing!


 IVY SMASH! hahahahahhahaa

 nah, just kidding. I"m doing alright. Thanks for checking in Rock. how YOU doin'?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 27, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> A YEAR?!?!!? Because of training and diet? Or some other reason? I was thinking of going on that birth control that reduces it to four times a year, just because I hate having it. But I am not sure I should mess with nature.




Yeah, around a year.  I suffered from an ED through most of my teens.  It plays hell on your cycle.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> IVY SMASH! hahahahahhahaa
> 
> nah, just kidding. I"m doing alright. Thanks for checking in Rock. how YOU doin'?


Oh NO!!!  

Is that your Joey impression?!? It's working, when can we go out LOL  I'm doing pretty fine.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 27, 2004)

I challenge Rock to a thumb wrestling match for the rights to flirt with Dreamy.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> I challenge Rock to a thumb wrestling match for the rights to flirt with Dreamy.


With YOUR grip?!?! NO WAY. Let's have a staring contest instead, I have my tear ducts plugged


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 27, 2004)

Damn! Foiled again!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 27, 2004)

Damn babe, you got guys ready to fight it out for the right to flirt with you.....not bad for a newbie. 

It took me nearly 3 months to achieve the same (unwanted) results.


----------



## Jill (Sep 27, 2004)

I stopped the BC pill 4 months ago and still no* .* I still get pms type symptoms.

Diet, training and stress can do that to your cycle. I _believe_ at 12% BF no longer getting your period is normal. I remember reading that somewhere.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Damn babe, you got guys ready to fight it out for the right to flirt with you.....not bad for a newbie.
> 
> It took me nearly 3 months to achieve the same (unwanted) results.


I was only willing to fight VAR for you!!! But that was just because I wanted somebody easy to beat up LOL


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 27, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Damn babe, you got guys ready to fight it out for the right to flirt with you.....not bad for a newbie.
> 
> It took me nearly 3 months to achieve the same (unwanted) results.


 hahahahahaha! It must be my luscious tan. It drives the men wild.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 27, 2004)

Hey Hon....


Sorry I haven't been by here today, but this is insane at the office...
Loads of work, not enough time in the day to do anything....lol, I guess that's why they call it work and not "having fun in your recliner".
So, what's doing?  I see you wanted a hurricane and got a nice summer breeze....
Next time I'm gonna tie you outside my parents apartment so that you can enjoy the view....LOL    
By the way, how do you do it to keep all of these guys at bay?  My goodness what fun you must be having...  

Back to work I go....

Many hugs...


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 27, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I stopped the BC pill 4 months ago and still no* .* I still get pms type symptoms.
> 
> Diet, training and stress can do that to your cycle. I _believe_ at 12% BF no longer getting your period is normal. I remember reading that somewhere.


 12%? I thought it was under 10%.

 I used to be on the pill until the beginning of this summer, but got off it because it's hella expensive (even with my health insurance). However, even after I have been off it for three months, the first two months were normal as always, as if nothing had changed. But this month... late. I can only assume it IS related to my training and diet.


----------



## Jill (Sep 27, 2004)

I may be wrong-It may be 10%. I dont know for sure.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 27, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey Hon....
> 
> 
> Sorry I haven't been by here today, but this is insane at the office...
> ...


 hahaha... yeah before i passed out on saturday from the nyquil, I was looking out at the mar de plata and there were a lot of people also just hanging out. I could see in their windows. I felt like such a peeping tom! haha!

 working - dude you have a recliner in your office? I have the most UNergonomic setup. In fact I'm surprised my back's not all messed up.

 The guys - i don't do a thing! They're nuts. Or lonely. Or just have good taste!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2004)

I go with good taste! Most definately


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 27, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> hahaha... yeah before i passed out on saturday from the nyquil, I was looking out at the mar de plata and there were a lot of people also just hanging out. I could see in their windows. I felt like such a peeping tom! haha!
> 
> working - dude you have a recliner in your office? I have the most UNergonomic setup. In fact I'm surprised my back's not all messed up.
> 
> The guys - i don't do a thing! They're nuts. Or lonely. Or just have good taste!


 
Don't be surprised that my peeps were doing the same thing, bunch of suicidal maniacs... 
Working:  Nope, I meant it's called work, not "chilling out while the day goes by" .  I said the recliner thing because it just sounded good....
Guys:  dear, good taste, give yourself some credit. Remember our little conversation on compliments, etc.....


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 27, 2004)




----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 27, 2004)

I cannot tell a lie, I just think she's hot. And she seems to have a good demeanor (when she isn't smashing things  ). Good combo, that.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 27, 2004)

Well i'm about to ruin all your fantasies... 

 I just got a friggin cold sore.  

 How hot is that? 

 EVERY time I get a cold, I get one of these mofos. Ever since I was a little kid. Colds, sunburns, indigestion... 

 A Lysine overdose is what i'm headed for right now.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2004)

Wow, now your just hotter than before! Is that possible?!?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 27, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Wow, now your just hotter than before! Is that possible?!?


 Now I KNOW you all are yankin' my chain! hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2004)

Well, a little on that one, but you are very sexy! And not just your pics either (though I do more than my share of drooling!)


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 27, 2004)

So Rock, how long have you had this "sore" fetish?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 27, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> (though I do more than my share of drooling!)


I thought that was cause you're old.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> So Rock, how long have you had this "sore" fetish?


I'd say about as long as I've enjoyed whoring in peoples journals  i'm horrible


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 27, 2004)

I couldn't write this kind of comedy if they PAID me. You guys crack me up!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2004)

Does that mean you like us?!?  (Me, not max!!!!   )


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 27, 2004)

*Workout and Food - Sept 27*

Workout

   Shoulders/Legs Giant Super Sets:

   Shoulder presses (4 x 15 x 15lb dumbells)
   Lateral Side RAises (4 x 12 x 12lb dumbells)
   Upright Rows (4 x 15 x 40lb bar)
   Walking Lunges (4 x 28 x 50lb bar)
   Leg Press (4 x 15 x 100lb)
   Leg Extensions (4 x 12 x 70lb)

   Abs:

   Crunches on stability ball (3 x 25)
   Reverse crunches on stability ball (3 x 25)

   Cardio: 

 No Cardio Today.

   Food

   Breakfast - 630 AM

   1/2 cup Oatmeal
   2 caps Udo's Choice EFA Blend
   1 scoop Protein Shake with 8 oz. water

   Mid-Morning - 930 AM

   3 oz. Turkey Breast White Meat Roasted
   1 cup Broccoli

   Lunch - 1230 PM

   3.5 oz. Ground Buffalo Meat
   1 cup Spinach
   1 tbsp Pesto Dressing
   1/2 small Sweet Potato

   Mid-Afternoon - 330 PM

   Small Apple
   5 med. Strawberries
   1 scoop protein shake + 8 oz. water

   Pre-Workout - 630 PM 

   MRP shake

   Dinner - 900 PM

   4 oz. Tilapia
   1/2 cup Oatmeal
   1 cup Broccoli and onions

 Late Evening - 1130 PM (was still awake... dammit)

 Protein Shake

   Total calories: 1216


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 27, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Does that mean you like us?!?  (Me, not max!!!!   )


 uh... uh.... both?


----------



## Jill (Sep 27, 2004)

Cals are pretty low for a leg day.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 27, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Cals are pretty low for a leg day.


 I know 

 I missed my post workout shake... stayed at the gym late working on some materials for the trainer, and didn't bring it with me. By the time i got here it was dinner time, so i just ate instead 

 bad bad bad ivy.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 27, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> stayed at the gym late working on some materials for the trainer


nudge, nudge, wink, wink......
Was your trainer happy with the......er......_material_?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 28, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> nudge, nudge, wink, wink......
> Was your trainer happy with the......er......_material_?


 Yes, very much so. In fact I will be working on additional material today as well.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 28, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Yes, very much so. In fact I will be working on additional material today as well.


Hey Ivy,

Easy with the additional material thing...
You are going to have The Maxturbator and Rocky jumping off buildings....


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 28, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey Ivy,
> 
> Easy with the additional material thing...
> You are going to have The Maxturbator and Rocky jumping off buildings....


 hahaha! Sounds like their personal problems to me. I'm not the one with a dirty mind... oh wait. yes i am. hahahahaha!


----------



## Spitfire (Sep 28, 2004)

Hey, good morning.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 28, 2004)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> Hey, good morning.


 Hey, you!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 28, 2004)

Morning babe. 

My mind is usually not dirty, Rock is just a corrupting influence!


----------



## Spitfire (Sep 28, 2004)

Hey getter, your progress is amazing!
If you dont mind me asking; how tall is you boyfriend?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 28, 2004)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> Hey getter, your progress is amazing!
> If you dont mind me asking; how tall is you boyfriend?


 6'4"


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 28, 2004)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> Hey getter, your progress is amazing!
> If you dont mind me asking; how tall is you boyfriend?


 ...  but of course, he doesn't know he's my boyfriend yet...


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 28, 2004)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> Hey getter, your progress is amazing!
> If you dont mind me asking; how tall is you boyfriend?


 ... and i prefer to use the term "future ex-husband"....


----------



## Spitfire (Sep 28, 2004)

Holy Shi


----------



## Spitfire (Sep 28, 2004)

Lucky bastard


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 28, 2004)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> Lucky bastard


 That's what I hope he'll realize! I keep telling him we're meant to be, but he just keeps callign the cops to come  get me out of that tree in his front  yard.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 28, 2004)

I'm 6'4 can I be your future ex-husband?


----------



## Spitfire (Sep 28, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> That's what I hope he'll realize! I keep telling him we're meant to be, but he just keeps callign the cops to come  get me out of that tree in his front  yard.


LOL


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 28, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> I'm 6'4 can I be your future ex-husband?


 Sure! Let's just skip the whole relationship, marriage, sex, kids and Home Depot outings and go straight to the part where you give me half your stuff.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 28, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Sure! Let's just skip the whole relationship, marriage, sex, kids and Home Depot outings and go straight to the part where you give me half your stuff.


 Awww come on. I was JOKING! I don't think I could ever really be that kind of vengeful.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 28, 2004)

You are one funny lady GG!!!


----------



## Spitfire (Sep 28, 2004)

She is Hot, Smart, Very funny, and has a conscience... I think Im in love
If things with you and Jack the beanstalk dont work out let me know.


----------



## Spitfire (Sep 28, 2004)

Hey Sapph, throw in a good word for me


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 28, 2004)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> She is Hot, Smart, Very funny, and has a conscience... I think Im in love
> If things with you and Jack the beanstalk dont work out let me know.


    very true!!

and Hi Spitfire!!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 28, 2004)

6'4 is too tall babe.  You need someone more...down to earth.  I have a friend that's 4'6.  He's a great guy.  (Calls himself Var.)  Interested?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 28, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Sure! Let's just skip the whole relationship, marriage, sex, kids and Home Depot outings and go straight to the part where you give me half your stuff.


Now THAT is funny! You fit in so well here, LOL


----------



## Spitfire (Sep 28, 2004)

Hey Sapphire, How are things? And where is the good word I asked for?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 28, 2004)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> She is Hot, Smart, Very funny, and has a conscience... I think Im in love
> If things with you and Jack the beanstalk dont work out let me know.


 HAHAHAHAHAHA! Yeah, if he keeps calling the cops on me, I'm going to have to find a new boyfriend. I'll keep you in mind.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 28, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> very true!!
> 
> and Hi Spitfire!!


 Awwwww.  Thanks saph.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 28, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> 6'4 is too tall babe.  You need someone more...down to earth.  I have a friend that's 4'6.  He's a great guy.  (Calls himself Var.)  Interested?


 Var, 4'6"? Wait a minute... wasn't he in that movie, The Station Agent?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 28, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Now THAT is funny! You fit in so well here, LOL


 You think?  

 Seriously - some of you peeps on here are sooooo funny. RUDE funny, which I love.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 28, 2004)

Wow, I left earlier today and we had a journal, now we have a comedy special....


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 28, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Var, 4'6"? Wait a minute... wasn't he in that movie, The Station Agent?


  Yup, that's him:


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 28, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Yup, that's him:


Minus any muscle in that pic


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 28, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Wow, I left earlier today and we had a journal, now we have a comedy special....


 The Goal Getter Improv Comedy Hour.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 28, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Yup, that's him:


 HAHHAHHAHAA! Aren't YOU a resourceful one!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 28, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Minus any muscle in that pic


 Peter Dinklage is actually kinda cute for a midget...er dwarf... um... little  person. What the hell is the politically correct terminology these days, anyway?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 28, 2004)

Vertically challenged


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 28, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Vertically challenged


 No, that is what_ I_ am. What's shorter than vertically challenged? hahaha!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 28, 2004)

Shrimp?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 28, 2004)

Santa's little helper?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 28, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> No, that is what_ I_ am. What's shorter than vertically challenged? hahaha!


No, your sexy!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 28, 2004)

*Workout and Food - Sept 28*

*Workout*

    Chest/Back Giant Super Sets

    Chest Press (1 x 12 x 40lb, 3 x 15 x 70lb)
    Wide-Grip Lat Pull Downs (2 x 15 x 60lb, 1 x 15 x 50lb)
    Incline Chest Press (3 x 15 x 20lb dumbells)
    Bent Over Rows (3 x 15 x 50lb)
    Chest Flies (3 x 15 x 15lb)
    Close-Grip Lat Pull Downs (3 x 12 x 60lb)

    Bicep/Tricep Giant Super Sets

    Bar Curls (3 x 15 x 30lb)
    Cable Tricep Pushdowns (3 x 15 x 60lb)
    Skull Crushers (3 x 10 x 20lb bar) <---- horrible.
    Hammer Curls (3 x 12 x 15lb dumbells)

    Abs

    Crunches on stability ball (2 x 25)
    Reverse Crunches on stability ball (2 x 25)

    Cardio
    Jacks and jumprope between ab sets. 5 minutes each time.

*  Food*

    Breakfast - 630 AM

    1 cup of oatmeal
    1 protein shake
    2 caps Udo's 

    Mid-Morning - 930 AM

    3.5 oz. tilapia
    1 cup broccoli

    Lunch - 1230 PM

    4 oz. chicken breast
    1 cup spinach
    1 tbsp pesto dressing with balsamic vinegar
    1/2 small sweet potato, plain

    Mid-Afternoon - 330 PM

    1/2 MRP shake

    Pre Workout - 530 PM

    1/2 MRP shake

    Dinner - 8 PM

    3.5 oz. Ground Buffalo Meat
    1 cup broccoli
    1/2 cup oatmeal

  Late Evening - 1130 PM

  1/2 tbsp almond butter and 1/2 scoop of protein powder mixed with water

    Total calories: 1261


----------



## Jill (Sep 28, 2004)

Long workout all those bodyparts....  

I feel like im in the gym forever doing just 1 or 2 bodyparts!!

Oh at first I was like  chest press with 70lb dbs?? WOW. Then I re-thought about it. Not db's


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 28, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Long workout all those bodyparts....
> 
> I feel like im in the gym forever doing just 1 or 2 bodyparts!!
> 
> Oh at first I was like  chest press with 70lb dbs?? WOW. Then I re-thought about it. Not db's


 Nah, usually when it's dumbells i say so.  this is the chest press machine. Sometimes I do the bench press sometimes the machine.

 The whole workout takes abotu 25-30 minutes. 

 taht's not including abs and cardio of course.

 I go through three rounds of 1 of each, so between each round i rest 45 seconds or so, drink some water and do another round...

 so it's something like:

 ex 1 Chest
 ex 1 Back
 ex 2 Chest
 ex 2 Back
 ex 3 Chest
 ex 3 Back

 rest 45 secs, start again, do that two more times, then after the third rest, i start the three rounds of bicep/tricep.

 On shoulders/legs days, I do that but four rounds instead of 3.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 28, 2004)

Wow, that's alot to get done in 25-30min! Great job.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 28, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Wow, that's alot to get done in 25-30min! Great job.


 Thanks Rock. Yeah it goes really fast. I am sometimes out of breath (as if I were running) after each set. Especially on legs days!

 When my trainer first ran through the workouts with me, and told me we would be doing this in 25-30 minutes, I was like, "nah-ah. You lie. There's no way." But holy shit. I didn't know we would not be resting between exercises in a set, and then so little between them! My first workout with him was an eye opener.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 28, 2004)

Well now I understand what you go through to look so good!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 28, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Well now I understand what you go through to look so good!


 Why thank you. Yes. I bust my ass at every workout. In fact, as silly as this sounds, I shit you not: I almost cried on those last few skull crushers today. I wanted so bad to get them out, and keep form and my arms were giving out, and... arrrrghhh! Man, I just pushed through it and thought the bar was gonna fall on my face (making the exercise live up to its name). 

 Every friggin week. Bust. My. Ass. 100%. 

 Today I started week 10.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 28, 2004)

That's awesome, I like such dedicated people! Now I need to figure out what I need to do to look good, LOL.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 28, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> That's awesome, I like such dedicated people! Now I need to figure out what I need to do to look good, LOL.


 I don't know what you're talkin' about. I saw your photos!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 28, 2004)

Uh-huh, exactly LOL! Now add 30lbs too.  Wait, now I'm going to go cry a little *sniffle*


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 28, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Now I need to figure out what I need to do to look good, LOL.


...........no, too easy. I'll let it go _this_ time.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 28, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> ...........no, too easy. I'll let it go _this_ time.


 I SWEAR before answering that one, I briefly thought, "what would max mirkin say?" Kinda like "What Would Brian Boitano Do", but without the musical number.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 28, 2004)

Isn't it past your bedtime?


----------



## klmclean (Sep 28, 2004)

Wow, what a great inspiration you are! Keep up the awesome work


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 29, 2004)

*Gooooooood Morning!*

yo max... yes it was and that's why i went to sleep shortly thereafter. 

 Hi klm! Thank you!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 29, 2004)

*Microgreens!*

I think this coming weekend I'm going to make some experimental (read: fru-fru fancy) dishes using microgreens. They're all the rage at high-end restaurants.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 29, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I SWEAR before answering that one, I briefly thought, "what would max mirkin say?" Kinda like "What Would Brian Boitano Do", but without the musical number.


    What would Brian Boitano do!!??  You are soo funny!!  I just know if we lived near each other, we would be buds!!!  South Park rules!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 29, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> What would Brian Boitano do!!?? You are soo funny!! I just know if we lived near each other, we would be buds! South Park rules!!


 HAHAHAHAHA! Awesome!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 29, 2004)

Good morning GG!  I replied to your PM in my journal as I know you had asked the question there a few days ago.  Sorry for the late reply sweetie, life took a different turn for a bit   

So, how's it going?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 29, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning GG! I replied to your PM in my journal as I know you had asked the question there a few days ago. Sorry for the late reply sweetie, life took a different turn for a bit
> 
> So, how's it going?


 YAY!!! yes, saw it and just replied to that  

 Things are going well here, have to say! I started week 10 of my 12-week thing here with the weights and food and all... gotta say I'm astounded and beside myself at how well I've stuck through it so far! I feel like a different person, inside and out. 

 Can't wait to see your new journal, by the way!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 29, 2004)

*CAKE TIME (Take 2)*

So yesterday they had a birthday cake for someone in my department, and today they have another one. It's department policy that every birthday person gets their own cake. 

 Two days in a row, delicious chocolate cakes and sugary temptations have been shamlessly paraded around this office. Two days in a row one of the office fatties has said, "What's with all your CAN'T EAT THIS and CAN'T EAT THAT! Have a piece of cake already!" She sounded sincerely annoyed when she passed me a plate with a generous slice on it, and I said, "No thanks... I can't have any cake right now."

 And I don't want to take offense, but I can't help it. I respect that they want to eat all that stuff (hell, I WANT to, too), and I respect that they go back for second and third slices. I don't say a word. Why can't they respect that I choose not to because I'm working toward a goal here? Why does it have to become an issue for everyone to pick apart? 

 I have come to dread "CAKE TIME" at this fucking place. Not because I have to face the temptation of a cake. Dealing with that, no pun intended, is a piece of cake. It's dealing with people giving me a hard time for not eating cake that really chaps my ass.

 Yes. I'm angry right now. I feel discriminated against. hahaha! Where is the birthday veggie tray?  If only I were of a litigious nature...


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 29, 2004)

Heheh ... I think we've all been down the road ... whether it be at work, home or with family/friends.  And it always seems to be the ones who we see as overweight that are giving those of us on the fitness kick a hard time.  

I'm lucky enough to have a fast metabolism still that I could indulge in such things if I choose to.  I usually choose not to.  I do on occassional have some chips or a pizza, but I am constant 'love handle' alert!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 29, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Heheh ... I think we've all been down the road ... whether it be at work, home or with family/friends. And it always seems to be the ones who we see as overweight that are giving those of us on the fitness kick a hard time.
> 
> I'm lucky enough to have a fast metabolism still that I could indulge in such things if I choose to. I usually choose not to. I do on occassional have some chips or a pizza, but I am constant 'love handle' alert!


 Honestly! I've done so much already that I just PREFER to stay away from these things until I reach my goal. It's easier for me that way. However since I look "skinny" to the heavy folks, they don't understand what I'm doing or why I can't indulge in one piece of cake.

 And you know what? Perhaps after all these changes in my diet and lifestyle, my metabolism might actually be more cooperative if I did indulge once in a while, but I'm not ready to "test" it yet. haha! 

 And "love handle alert?" Whatchu talkin' bout willis?


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 29, 2004)

I got one for you, have you ever been fat (and I mean balloon fat, like I was and still am somewhat) and have had people offer you cake, but you feel so embarrassed because you want to make people think that you barely eat? Dumbass, everybody knows you eat like a pig, I mean look at you (That's what I have said to me....). Funny thing is that if you say you don't want any for X or Y, they say, Oh C'mon, you know you want some. (What you have to read between the lines is: "You are fat because you eat air right?")

It sucks, but you have to persevere with those a$$holes who may want to tempt you because they are jealous of your good looks and want you to look like them, you know, FREEEE WILLYYYYY.....

So, beautiful Ivy, how are you today? I hope the above at least made you smile some.... 

Be back later......hugs.....


			
				GoalGetter said:
			
		

> So yesterday they had a birthday cake for someone in my department, and today they have another one. It's department policy that every birthday person gets their own cake.
> 
> Two days in a row, delicious chocolate cakes and sugary temptations have been shamlessly paraded around this office. Two days in a row one of the office fatties has said, "What's with all your CAN'T EAT THIS and CAN'T EAT THAT! Have a piece of cake already!" She sounded sincerely annoyed when she passed me a plate with a generous slice on it, and I said, "No thanks... I can't have any cake right now."
> 
> ...


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 29, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I got one for you, have you ever been fat (and I mean balloon fat, like I was and still am somewhat) and have had people offer you cake, but you feel so embarrassed because you want to make people think that you barely eat? Dumbass, everybody knows you eat like a pig, I mean look at you (That's what I have said to me....). Funny thing is that if you say you don't want any for X or Y, they say, Oh C'mon, you know you want some. (What you have to read between the lines is: "You are fat because you eat air right?")
> 
> It sucks, but you have to persevere with those a$$holes who may want to tempt you because they are jealous of your good looks and want you to look like them, you know, FREEEE WILLYYYYY.....
> 
> ...


 Funny thing about your story...

 I may not have been as heavy as some other people, but when I was at my worst I had those same exact thoughts! I really did. I was like, "of course they're offering it because they know i'll eat it.. i mean look at me, they KNOW i pig out..."

 One of the heavier girls here, she wasn't at all heavy when i first started workign here, but in the past three years she's put on a good 40-50 lbs (maybe more -- it's shocking, really!). Anyway, I made a comment a while back about how I was watchign what I was eating, etc... and she was like, "Forget that. I'm goign to enjoy my life, I'm not going to worry about if i can't eat this or if I can't eat that. Everyone's goign to die anyway..." She went on to say i was a slave to society's standards of beauty if I was constantly struggling to lose weight, etc... She totally lectured me.

 I just stood there and let her talk to me like that. But I'll tell you something. If it were the other way around, and I were lecturing HER about HER lifestyle choices, you'd better believe I would have found myself in HR getting talked to about what is and isn't appropriate conversation in the work place.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 29, 2004)

And yes, tony, you always make me smile.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey Ivy! Yeah, been there. Especially sucks with relatives and parties. And they actually DO get upset because you don't want to subject your body to that crap any longer.

So how are you today?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 29, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Honestly! I've done so much already that I just PREFER to stay away from these things until I reach my goal. It's easier for me that way. However since I look "skinny" to the heavy folks, they don't understand what I'm doing or why I can't indulge in one piece of cake.
> 
> And you know what? Perhaps after all these changes in my diet and lifestyle, my metabolism might actually be more cooperative if I did indulge once in a while, but I'm not ready to "test" it yet. haha!
> 
> And "love handle alert?" Whatchu talkin' bout willis?



I applaude you in your effort to achieve your goals   I've said it many times, I don't know that I would have the will power nor the drive to achieve any type of weight losing/gaining goal.

_love handle alert_ ... you know, the excess skin around your the sides of your midsection.   I have kept in shape all my life for fear of those ... so far, so good.  Now, with 40 years of life creeping up real quick, I"m on a constant lookout to avoid joining the LH gang.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey Ivy! Yeah, been there. Especially sucks with relatives and parties. And they actually DO get upset because you don't want to subject your body to that crap any longer.
> 
> So how are you today?


 Hey Rock! 

 Other than that little incident with the cake and the discrimination, I'm fine and dandy! Looking forward to 5 PM!  You?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 29, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I applaude you in your effort to achieve your goals  I've said it many times, I don't know that I would have the will power nor the drive to achieve any type of weight losing/gaining goal.
> 
> _love handle alert_ ... you know, the excess skin around your the sides of your midsection.  I have kept in shape all my life for fear of those ... so far, so good. Now, with 40 years of life creeping up real quick, I"m on a constant lookout to avoid joining the LH gang.


 Thanks, NT. Ah, that's what I thought you meant, but wasn't sure. I thought maybe people at work were incinuating that you  have love handles! haha!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 29, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> ... I thought maybe people at work were incinuating that you  have love handles! haha!



  ... not going to happen on my watch.   

I choose to enjoy life and the foods I eat.  I have no desire to compete, so my diet is not as strict as some here.  With that said, I am nearing 40 (I turn 38 in a couple of weeks) and if I even suspect I'm gaining in that or any area, you can bet I'll be ridding myself of the few treats I take for granted now.  It would be hard to play pool without beer, but I'm more than prepared to do without if it means not gaining unwanted weight.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 29, 2004)

I agree, you would have been chewed out....

Funny thing is, that in the freaking world of political correctness (I will get into this in my journal or post later on), if you hurt a fatty, or any other kind of people, you get chewed out.  And God forbid that you look like you (which you do   ), then it's worse for you, you may even get sued for discrimination.....
By the way, that newfound fatty will be dead quicker than she knows if she doesn't look out.  People that put on that much weight in one shot are so opening themselves up for a quick death and they know it too...Trust me, I have been there, hell I am still there, I am under a very big risk umbrella... I know it, and I am trying to get out.  Not very easy, but I am trying.... 


			
				GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Funny thing about your story...
> 
> I may not have been as heavy as some other people, but when I was at my worst I had those same exact thoughts! I really did. I was like, "of course they're offering it because they know i'll eat it.. i mean look at me, they KNOW i pig out..."
> 
> ...


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 29, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> ...  I just stood there and let her talk to me like that. But I'll tell you something. If it were the other way around, and I were lecturing HER about HER lifestyle choices, you'd better believe I would have found myself in HR getting talked to about what is and isn't appropriate conversation in the work place.



interestingly but very true way to look at that situation.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 29, 2004)

Doing fine, waiting for 10pm


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 29, 2004)

We had a bomb threat (which NEVER happens here) so it was exciting for awhile. The other guards were freaking out and I'm warming up my food to eat, LOL. I was nervous but that doesn't keep me from a meal


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 29, 2004)

Was your food the bomb threat?  What the hell did you put in that poor microwave?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 29, 2004)

No, funny though  I put my food in after the bomb threat. That was my first thought


----------



## klmclean (Sep 29, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> So yesterday they had a birthday cake for someone in my department, and today they have another one. It's department policy that every birthday person gets their own cake.
> 
> Two days in a row, delicious chocolate cakes and sugary temptations have been shamlessly paraded around this office. Two days in a row one of the office fatties has said, "What's with all your CAN'T EAT THIS and CAN'T EAT THAT! Have a piece of cake already!" She sounded sincerely annoyed when she passed me a plate with a generous slice on it, and I said, "No thanks... I can't have any cake right now."
> 
> ...


Just reading this makes my blood boil!!!!!!!!! As I posted before, I encountered this for about two years steady at work until I finally lost it! I know you probably don't want to have a blow-up at work, but there are suttle comments you can make, such as:  "No, thanks that cake will go right to my ass" Maybe they'll take the hint that that's where the cake they're eating is going! Probably not, but it might shut them up for a minute. The only reason these people are annoyed is because they're sooooooooo jealous that they don't have the discipline that you do. I remember an incident where I was eating my morning protien bar and when I left the room one of my co-workers said, "Why is she eating that, as if it's nutritious. Why doesn't she have a muffin instead?"  So, another one of co-workers said to her, I love this, "Well, look at her ass and look at ours, she must be doing something right!" She sure shut-up after that. And, yes, her ass is enormus, perhaps she should rethink her morning muffin  Try not to let it get you down, just think of some whitty comebacks that will put them in thier place, but keep you out of trouble at work (I have lots of good comebacks and will certainly share them with you if you'd like )
Take it easy


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 29, 2004)

*Workout and Food - Sept 29*

*Workout*

 Abs

 Crunches 2 x 25
 Reverse Crunches 2 x 25

 Cardio

 Still sick, no cardio per trainer's instructions

*Food*

 Breakfast

 1 cup oatmeal
 1 scoop protein shake
 2 caps udo's choice

 Mid-Morning

 3.5 oz. tilapia
 1 cup broccoli

 Lunch

 3.5 oz. ground buffalo
 1 cup spinach
 1/2 cup oatmeal
 1 tbsp pesto dressing with balsamic vinegar

 Mid-Afternoon

 1/2 cup black beans
 1 protein shake

 Dinner

 4 oz. chicken
 1 cup broccoli

 Evening

 1 cup SF/FF Jell-O Instant Pudding
 3 slices of turkey breast

 Total Calories: 1206


----------



## Jill (Sep 29, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> 1 cup SF/FF Jell-O Instant Pudding
> 3 slices of turkey breast


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 29, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

>


 Hahahaha... yeah don't get too excited. I mixed it with water instead of milk! hahaha! And now i have a tummy ache 

 But hey at least my calories are up


----------



## Jill (Sep 29, 2004)

I mix it with water too 

What kind did you have?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 30, 2004)

Good morning hon


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 30, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I mix it with water too
> 
> What kind did you have?


 It was called "white chocolate", though I tell you I take issue with that because white chocolate really isn't even CHOCOLATE, technically, and I KNOW I don't like the flavor of it, but for some reason I bought it. 

 Couldn't even eat the whole thing though so maybe "1 cup" is exaggerating a bit! It was a bit of a bomb on my stomach. 

 Does that ever happen to you? After eating maybe 3/4 of it, I felt nauseous.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 30, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning hon


 Hey Velvet!  gooood morning!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 30, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> ... Try not to let it get you down, just think of some whitty comebacks that will put them in thier place, but keep you out of trouble at work (I have lots of good comebacks and will certainly share them with you if you'd like )
> Take it easy


 Hahaha! I have a few doozies I hand out every once in a while, but yeah, I'll take all the ammo you can give me!

 Normally, I wouldn't even have to say anything witty or snarky. Just poiting out the obvious was enough. My favorite was earlier this year, when some of coworkers would run into me in the hallway and ask, "What did you do to lose so much weight?" I'd say I started eating healthier, and exercising. So they'd ask, "Like what are you eating? Salad?"  (As if salad is the magic diet food and if you can master eating salads all the time, you're going to look like a fitness goddess or something, right? HAHAHAHA!)

 I'd say, "NO. I eat all sorts of things. But I stopped eating candy from the vending machine, and I stopped eating at Wendy's and McDonald's etc..." They would just roll their eyes and say soemthing like, "Well i don't have time to cook..." or "I don't have time to eat healthy. I'm always in a hurry..." I'd say, "Well they DO have options there too, you know..." and then "......"  Silence. "Well, you're looking great Ivy! Keep it up!" and walk away.

 Oh well...

 These people LIVE OFF OF those places. They're all across the street from the office, so you see them at noon, hurrying across and coming back a few mintues later with big, grease-stained bags and extra large sodas and stuff. 

 You're going to tell me that even at McDonalds, you couldn't make a healthier choice than the double quarterpounder heart attack sandwich? You didn't have an extra MINUTE to see what else was on that menu? Are you THAT pressed for time?

 That was what I REALLY wanted to say, but i'd just leave it at "they have other options there..." I think they know what I meant.

 But now... man, it's close to hostile. The longer I stick to eating healthy, and the longer people observe this the more hostile some of them are becoming. And I figure partly it HAS to be jealousy (I hate saying that because it makes me sound conceited   ), because how would my not eating a piece of cake really be offensive to someone else? You know? It's not like they made it and brought it in especially for me and I'm shunning a personal gift! Aiiiiigh! 

 Anyway... bygones. 

 In other news: It's THURSDAY PEOPLE! That means it's almost Friday!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 30, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hahaha! I have a few doozies I hand out every once in a while, but yeah, I'll take all the ammo you can give me!
> 
> Normally, I wouldn't even have to say anything witty or snarky. Just poiting out the obvious was enough. My favorite was earlier this year, when some of coworkers would run into me in the hallway and ask, "What did you do to lose so much weight?" I'd say I started eating healthier, and exercising. So they'd ask, "Like what are you eating? Salad?"  (As if salad is the magic diet food and if you can master eating salads all the time, you're going to look like a fitness goddess or something, right? HAHAHAHA!)
> 
> ...




They don't like your lifestyle GG because they know THEY should be living that way.  YOU are a reminder of what they AREN'T doing, but know in their hearts that they SHOULD be doing.  Going on the defensive is a good indicator of that mind set.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 30, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> They don't like your lifestyle GG because they know THEY should be living that way. YOU are a reminder of what they AREN'T doing, but know in their hearts that they SHOULD be doing. Going on the defensive is a good indicator of that mind set.


Fat Discrimination, Fat Discrimination!!!!
I am going to report this whole thread to the authorities.... 
Shame, oh the shame....


----------



## Jill (Sep 30, 2004)

Some people *choose* to lead a healthier lifestyle, while others *choose* not to. Thats just the reality of society. No one should be judged either way IMO.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 30, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Fat Discrimination, Fat Discrimination!!!!
> I am going to report this whole thread to the authorities....
> Shame, oh the shame....


 At my job it's the other way around. The fat people get all the special treatment, and everyone is super sensitive and PC around them. But then the healthy people (all five of us maybe!), we get treated like we have mental problems!

 and it's not to say some "fat" people aren't healthy. I'm sure my cholesterol is higher than some of the "fat" people's cholesterol... you konw what i meant.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 30, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Some people *choose* to lead a healthier lifestyle, while others *choose* not to. Thats just the reality of society. No one should be judged either way IMO.


 You're right, Jill. I just wish that they (the people who make the other choice), would leave me alone with my choices. Why the scrutiny? Why the criticism? Why the questioning of my reasons for doing what I do or eating what I eat?

 I don't walk around at lunch time and inspect other people's lunches to see what unhealthy food they brought for lunch for themselves. I don't bring in trays of healthy food to teach anyone a lesson or to counter their constant parade of pastries, costco-sized bags of candy, and boxes of donuts. In fact, the only time I talk to anyone about what I do or why i do it is when they ASK. Why do they even ask, if they're going to get offended by my answers which aren't meant to be offensive?

 I think I'm just going to not answer anyone's questions anymore. I'll just say, "It's the Atkins diet. It really works!" Because that's what they want to hear. And at cake time I will go and sing and quietly slip away before they start handing out slices.

 I'm sorry, Jill. I'm just venting. Not bitching at YOU. Just ...arrgh. I'm frustrated. By the way, I think there's another birthday tomorrow. Gotta love it.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 30, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> At my job it's the other way around. The fat people get all the special treatment, and everyone is super sensitive and PC around them. But then the healthy people (all five of us maybe!), we get treated like we have mental problems!
> 
> and it's not to say some "fat" people aren't healthy. I'm sure my cholesterol is higher than some of the "fat" people's cholesterol... you konw what i meant.


You know, the reason for that is that the school of whales that you work with outnumber you good lookings.  
Ok seriously though, the reason that they do that is because they have such low self esteem that they feel better by trying to make you feel like $hit and thus they feel above you.  They make the "beautiful people" go to their knees.  It's kinda' like the school bully.  Wasn't he always the big fat kid that didn't really fit in with anyone?  I'll give you my side of the story.  In school, during my senior year, I was voted most friendly, yeah, I am friendly, but I was also voted that because I was always "having everyone's back".  Yeah, I used to beat down the bullies.  If they were bigger than me, I'd get a bat or a shot put or a discus and defend myself.  They tried bullying me too.  But now, in restrospect, I see that they were just "acomplejados" (please translate that one for me because it's not coming to me....) and needed to beat down people so that they wouldn't be the ones being made fun of....
So, to summarize, DEATH TO THE FATTIES ANTAGONIZING IVY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 30, 2004)

get used to it ... that's the way it is.  I've done the heathly thing for most of my life.  When you refuse some food items, someone will ask why.  But like you, one day my response to "Why don't you want any of ????" will be "So I don't look like you!"  Unfortunately, my mom is the closest to getting this comment.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 30, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> You know, the reason for that is that the school of whales that you work with outnumber you good lookings.


 



> Ok seriously though, the reason that they do that is because they have such low self esteem that they feel better by trying to make you feel like $hit and thus they feel above you. They make the "beautiful people" go to their knees.


 And it's not even that they do it in a mean way. It just comes out that way to me. Maybe I'M the "acomplejada" (the one with with a complex). The people in question are very passive aggressive about their disdain for my lifestyle choices. Or actually maybe it's a disdain toward THEIR lifestyle choices, which to put in proper psychological terms, I think it's _projecting_, rather than being _passive aggressive_. They are projectign their bad feelings about themselves unto me, for the reasons you said.



> It's kinda' like the school bully. Wasn't he always the big fat kid that didn't really fit in with anyone? I'll give you my side of the story. In school, during my senior year, I was voted most friendly, yeah, I am friendly, but I was also voted that because I was always "having everyone's back". Yeah, I used to beat down the bullies. If they were bigger than me, I'd get a bat or a shot put or a discus and defend myself. They tried bullying me too. But now, in restrospect, I see that they were just "acomplejados" (please translate that one for me because it's not coming to me....) and needed to beat down people so that they wouldn't be the ones being made fun of....


 Awww, Tony. You were the body guard! 

 And you're right. Though I was never bullied, I remember witnessing the bullying, and those people, looking back, I realize were the ones with the most problems. Even one guy in high school, who I ran into a few years ago and went out with to catch up, he told me about all this stuff going on with him back then, and all I could say was, "Damn. I had NO idea... wow..." It's a wonder all he ever did was bully. Nowadays, someone with the sorts of issues he told me about might be packing heat!

 It's all about perspective. And that's the only reason I haven't yet lost it here at work with anyone when they make their little sideways remarks.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 30, 2004)

It's not "bullying", it's "re-constructive criticism."  

Besides, some people deserve to be abused. (e.g. sick pervs like Neutron)


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi GG! Ive been following your journal for the past month or so, wow you update alot! 

Its awesome, and your progress has been inspiring and amazing to see. I just wanted to stop in and say hi, and you are doing GREAT!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 30, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> It's not "bullying", it's "re-constructive criticism."


 Depends on which end you are. haha!



> Besides, some people deserve to be abused. (e.g. sick pervs like Neutron)


  bad max mirkin, bad bad boy.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 30, 2004)

lakergirl said:
			
		

> Hi GG! Ive been following your journal for the past month or so, wow you update alot!
> 
> Its awesome, and your progress has been inspiring and amazing to see. I just wanted to stop in and say hi, and you are doing GREAT!!


 Hey Lakergirl! Thank you! And thanks for stopping by!  This here journal is a free-for-all so chime in any old time! As you can see, everyone else pretty much does! It's a blast!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 30, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> bad max mirkin, bad bad boy.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2004)

Heeeeellllloooooooo...


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 30, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Heeeeellllloooooooo...


 Hi Rock!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2004)

Yeah, she noticed me!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 30, 2004)

*Workout and Food - Sept 30*

AWESOME workout today, despite feeling under the weather.

 I SQUATED 95 POUNDS!!!!!!! That's a new high. Holy shit. I remember when doing it with just the bar and no plates, I'd lose my balance and struggle to come up from each squat. WOW. Holy shit. WOW. 

  I also did 200 pounds on the leg press. ALSO a new high!!!

*Workout*

  Legs/Shoulder Super Giant Sets:

  Squats (4 x 15 x 95lb)
  Leg Press (4 x 15 x 200lb)
  Leg Extension (4 x 12 x 80lb)
  Shoulder Press (4 x 15 x 50lb)
  Lateral Side Raises (4 x 15 x 12lb)
  Front Raises (4 x 15 x 10lb)

  Abs:

  Hanging Knee Raises (4 x 15)

  Cardio:

  Stairmaster, Interval on Level 10, 30 minutes hardcore.

*Food*

  Breakfast 630 AM

  1 cup of oatmeal
  1scoop protein powder in 8 oz. water
  2 udo's choice caps

  Mid-Morning 930 AM

  3.5 oz. tilapia
  1 cup broccoli

  Lunch 1230 PM

  1/2 cup oatmeal
  3.5 oz. extra lean ground turkey
  1 cup romaine lettuce/spinach salad
  1 tbsp pesto dressing

  Mid-Afternoon 330 PM

  3 oz. black beans
  3.5 oz. tilapia

  Pre-WOrkout 530 PM

  1/2 MRP shake

  Dinner 830 PM

  3.5 oz. ground buffalo
  1 cup broccoli
  1/2 cup oatmeal

  Total Calories: 1184


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2004)

Congrats on the PB!!! That's awesome.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 30, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Congrats on the PB!!! That's awesome.


 WOO HOO! Thanks! I'm psyched! I never really set out with a goal to lift heavier and heavier. Just, you know, to put on some lean mass to help burn off the fat. That's all. But this --- this is awesome. 

 Before you know it, I'll be dragging monster trucks by a rope tied to the front grill.  hahhahahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 1, 2004)

*Good morning!*

Oh boy, my quads and glutes are SORE. 

 On the bright side, there are no hurricanes scheduled to make an appearance this weekend. 

 Happy Friday, everyone!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> AWESOME workout today, despite feeling under the weather.
> 
> I SQUATED 95 POUNDS!!!!!!! That's a new high. Holy shit. I remember when doing it with just the bar and no plates, I'd lose my balance and struggle to come up from each squat. WOW. Holy shit. WOW.
> 
> ...



Nice w/o GG, are you sure you are eating enuff food tho?  Definately good food choices but 1184 sounds pretty low to me 

How's it going?  Whatcha got planned for today?


----------



## jstar (Oct 1, 2004)

Happy October!!! ..can u believe it's October???

I am sitting here with about 10 minutes left before I have to leave for work and all I want to do is sit in my pj's at the computer and catch up on your journal! 

Hope things are going well! Saw that you squatted 95lbs - that is awesome! It must feel nice to put 2 of the 25 plates on the bar. I am almost there. I have been told I squat like a powerlifter so I am trying to go deeper and use good form.

Well I gotta go but I will catch up with you this weekend!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 1, 2004)

MORNING!!!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 1, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Nice w/o GG, are you sure you are eating enuff food tho? Definately good food choices but 1184 sounds pretty low to me
> 
> How's it going?  Whatcha got planned for today?


 You know? I'm TRYING. I don't know if it's enough. My trainer has me on 1100 calories. He gave me a pretty strict diet, and normally I got a little over the 1100 or a little more (like 1200, or on rare occasions like 1300-1350, mostly around _that_ time of the month). And still, I don't think i can eat MORE. I feel pretty full after each meal -- well maybe not after a meal that's comprised of a shake, which is why i've changed my mid-morning and mid-afternoons to be a meat and a veggie combo instead. Even still, the calories (using fitday to calculate) add up to what you see. Hell, he wanted me to eat ONLY a serving of protein and a serving of veggies at EVERY meal, but I need some starchy carbs. I think he made it stricter than it has to be so even if I "cheat" a little I'll still see results, but he won't fess up to that strategy, and laughed that I'd even suggest he did that!  

 I asked him about the calories on various occasions, and he said I am doing fine. I'm gonna wait out the next two and a half weeks. That's when I'm supposedly done with this round of training with him (not sure if I'll take a week off and then start up another round, less focused on fat and more focused on muscle and strength). I'll see where i stand then. The fat is coming off, and the muscles are coming in. So i must be doing something right.

 Oh and remember i'm pretty small though - 4'11" and 105lb!

 But yeah, to answer your question, I'm a little bit concerned, myself.

 Oh and good morning!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 1, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Nice w/o GG, are you sure you are eating enuff food tho? Definately good food choices but 1184 sounds pretty low to me
> 
> How's it going?  Whatcha got planned for today?


 Oh, and haha... planned for today --- work until 230, gym at 430, work  again after the gym until whenever I'm done with this wretched project I committed myself to, which now I regret because it eats up a lot of my otherwise free time. 

 TOMORROW - that's another story -- cardio in the morning, and then coloring my hair and doing my nails (THEY'RE manicurable now since i stopped biting them! YAY!).

 You?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Oh, and haha... planned for today --- work until 230, gym at 430, work  again after the gym until whenever I'm done with this wretched project I committed myself to, which now I regret because it eats up a lot of my otherwise free time.
> 
> TOMORROW - that's another story -- cardio in the morning, and then coloring my hair and doing my nails (THEY'RE manicurable now since i stopped biting them! YAY!).
> 
> You?



WAHOOOOOOOO, gotta love doing the girly stuff.  

Well as long as you feel good about what your trainer is asking you to do.  Just remember to trust YOUR gut tho, I speak from experience on this!!  

How long have you gone without biting your nails?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 1, 2004)

jstar said:
			
		

> Happy October!!! ..can u believe it's October???
> 
> I am sitting here with about 10 minutes left before I have to leave for work and all I want to do is sit in my pj's at the computer and catch up on your journal!
> 
> ...


 HEY!!! Happy October to you too!

 Things are going pretty well now that it's FRIDAY!  My favorite day of the week! 

 The squats - I had no idea how much it was. The trainer put the weights on it, after my warmup set with just the bar, and said, "we're going just a little bit heavier today..." I said, alright... and then I did my exercises and i think after the 3rd round, he said, "you know you're squatting 95 lb right?" i was FLOORED. hahaha! That's like almost ONE of ME I'm squatting!

 So you squat like a powerlifter?  Awesome!  

 Whatcha got planned for the weekend?

 Oh, besides what i replied to velvet, I also have to start thinking up a halloween costume. My favorite holiday!

 Last year I dressed up as the bride from Kill Bill --The yellow warm-up suit costume, that is. Made my costume, painted some shoes, even made the "pussy wagon" keychain. It KICKED ASS. I was going to stain it with blood, but all the supposedly-washable mixtures of stage blood I mixed up didn't wash off completely from the test fabric, so I decided to go as "The Bride-- Before the Big Bloody Fight Scene. 

 This year -- i have no idea.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 1, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> MORNING!!!!!


 Hi Babs! Happy Friday! Whatcha  up to today?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 1, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> WAHOOOOOOOO, gotta love doing the girly stuff.
> 
> Well as long as you feel good about what your trainer is asking you to do. Just remember to trust YOUR gut tho, I speak from experience on this!!


 I am, trusting my gut that is, partly. That's why I added my starchy carbs back in. i want to give his plan the benefit of the doubt for the 12 weeks I committed to him. He's been doing this for 30 years, with much success with other clients, some of them I've even talked to myself, so I'm hesitant to stray from it too far. Let's see on October 19 how I'm doing. 



> How long have you gone without biting your nails?


 About a month now. They're still short, but they're long enough to sport a french manicure and look girly. My fingers looked like little nubs before. SO not feminine. 

 I'd stopped earlier this year and was doing great, and then had a bit of a "break-up" situation with a guy and for some reason it triggered this nasty habit again... but I'm back "on the wagon" now


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2004)

Well good morning Miss GG 

I see there are personal bests going on ... halloween talk ... diet chit chat.  Where do I start ...


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 1, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Well good morning Miss GG
> 
> I see there are personal bests going on ... halloween talk ... diet chit chat.  Where do I start ...


 Wherever you want, my dear! Good morning!


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> HEY!!! Happy October to you too!
> 
> Things are going pretty well now that it's FRIDAY!  My favorite day of the week!
> 
> ...


Hey buddy...an idea here...You can dress up as one of the Angels in Charlies' Angels (hated the last movie, but the girls looked pretty good).  You have a look now that you can't waste...Guys?  Rock? Max, anyone?  You guys agree right?
What should you wear?  Well, you can try Demi's leather tight outfit, or the bathing suits.....I think I hear Max and Rocky running in....gotta go....


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2004)

diet ... I think you're right in giving your trainer the benefit of the doubt.  He's been doing it for over 30 years and has success on his side.  This was the biggest complaint I had of my wife not sticking to the trainer she selected.  Firstly, she didn't follow the diet and secondly, only gave it a month. 

halloween ... your last costume sounded great, do you have pics of it?  We were in Vegas last year for the O and halloween, and I went as the sexy priest ... nothing much to the costume, a tight sleeveless shirt and microfibre shorts with an appropriately placed cross.  I had several ladies wanting me to _bless_ them ... it was a really fun party!  It's hard to make me blush, but I had a group of ladies that said things they wanted to do with Mr Priest that had me blushing and Mrs. NT rolling on the floor.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 1, 2004)

*Halloween Costumes*



			
				fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey buddy...an idea here...You can dress up as one of the Angels in Charlies' Angels (hated the last movie, but the girls looked pretty good). You have a look now that you can't waste...Guys? Rock? Max, anyone? You guys agree right?
> What should you wear? Well, you can try Demi's leather tight outfit, or the bathing suits.....I think I hear Max and Rocky running in....gotta go....


 As tempting as it sounds to show off my _assets_ in a skimpy, sexy costume, it's just not me. I'm not like that. I prefer to have a kick-ass costume, or something that is _so fucking funny_ that people can't even talk to me when I walk into the room because they're laughing so hard. 

 Last year's kill bill idea was somewhat sexy, but not in the "revealing" kind of sense. Plus I still had a cleavage back then, so it looked pretty good with the zipper a little opened and all. hahaha! Regardless, I was one-of-a-kind at the three places I went, and everyone was really digging it. PLUS, I had sneakers on and danced my ass off unlike my sexily clad counterparts with their stilletos and fishnets and all that crap, complaining about their feet hurting all night.

 This year... wow. I have no idea. I'm tempted to dress up in the same costume but it's so... well, so _last year_! And probably it's huge on me now, too. 

 I had thought about some kind of political theme, but that would be like telling everyone who I'm going to vote for and it will get me in a lot of trouble one way or the other, so I'm leaving that one well enough alone. hahaha!

 I don't know. Maybe I'll just cross-dress this year.


----------



## david (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi GG!!!  

I ended up going to Hard Rock last night but for a whole whopping 20 mins!!!

Hope to see you there next week!


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> As tempting as it sounds to show off my _assets_ in a skimpy, sexy costume, it's just not me. I'm not like that. I prefer to have a kick-ass costume, or something that is _so fucking funny_ that people can't even talk to me when I walk into the room because they're laughing so hard.
> 
> Last year's kill bill idea was somewhat sexy, but not in the "revealing" kind of sense. Plus I still had a cleavage back then, so it looked pretty good with the zipper a little opened and all. hahaha! Regardless, I was one-of-a-kind at the three places I went, and everyone was really digging it. PLUS, I had sneakers on and danced my ass off unlike my sexily clad counterparts with their stilletos and fishnets and all that crap, complaining about their feet hurting all night.
> 
> ...


I know....Catwoman....Not too revealing but revealing enough to leave things to the imagination of our friends Rocky and Max..... 
Seriously though, that's not that bad a costume....
By the way, I am with you in the funny.  I once dressed up as a baby.  Pampers and all.  Ok, I was also thinner and had more muscles, but the chest hair was the clincher....


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 1, 2004)

Why not combine your two ideas, and go as a political candidate in drag.  Here are four fine choices:















If all else fails, you can always go as a fish taco.


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 1, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Why not combine your two ideas, and go as a political candidate in drag. Here are four fine choices:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 1, 2004)

Not bad suggestions Tony, but personally I want to see her dressed like Alice in Resident Evil 2, with the guns strapped on  MMMMmmmm...


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 1, 2004)

Here we go


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Here we go


 HOLY CRAP! THat is totally doable. What an excellent idea. But will everybody "get it?"

 Damn. Good job, rock!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 1, 2004)

Your welcome  You can thank me by sending me pics of you that way, I'll bet it'll look natural!

I think most people will get it. Lisa is going to dress like her and I'm dressing like the other chick for Halloween, LOL


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Your welcome  You can thank me by sending me pics of you that way, I'll bet it'll look natural!
> 
> I think most people will get it. Lisa is going to dress like her and I'm dressing like the other chick for Halloween, LOL


  I'm seriously considering this. Really.

  In teh meantime check out the gallery. I put up a photo of my kill bill costume (trying to look like this). i was hamming it up at my friend's apartment and she took a photo, so that's why I'm smiling. If I had known she was going to do that, I would have put on a "bad-ass motherf*cker face" or something. hahahaha! I would have gone for the "bloody fight scene look" but as I explained, the stage blood didnt' wash off the test fabric as expected. It was too much of a mess to go party in.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 1, 2004)

That's an awesome pic. I like it. I really do think you should go as Alice. Lisa really is (she kinda looks like her too) and I'm putting on a SWAT uniform like the guy from the movie.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> That's an awesome pic. I like it. I really do think you should go as Alice. Lisa really is (she kinda looks like her too) and I'm putting on a SWAT uniform like the guy from the movie.


 The funny thing is that between the GOodwill and a toy store, I can probably throw together that costume in two hours. hahaha!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 1, 2004)

Here


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> The funny thing is that between the GOodwill and a toy store, I can probably throw together that costume in two hours. hahaha!


Remember I want pics!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Here


 awesome. what are you guys doing for halloween? parties? clubs? street thing?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 1, 2004)

Probably dress up and stay home, LOL. We are so anti-social


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 1, 2004)

What are you doing?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Probably dress up and stay home, LOL. We are so anti-social


 Hahahahahaahha! that was my plan last year and at the last minute i got this wild hair up my ass to do the kill bill thing - so that lady and i busted out with that costume in a few days.

 I don't know what i'm doing this year. I know during the day i have to go to a naming ceremony for a jewish friend who had triplets. other than that... whatever comes up. someone always has a party or something i can go to.

 check this one out.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> check this one out.


Ohhhhh, thank you!! She is AWESOME


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 1, 2004)

I'll probably have to work to be honest though


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Ohhhhh, thank you!! She is AWESOME


 I kinda like Jill Valentine's getup, too. Just because i like tube tops and the color blue. hahaha! BUt Alice's is "_bad-ass_er"


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I'll probably have to work to be honest though


 That sucks. Yeah i can see halloween being a busy night for the likes of you.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> That sucks. Yeah i can see halloween being a busy night for the likes of you.


Yeah, we'll see. Maybe I can wear my SWAT uniform to work LOL


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 1, 2004)

*Workout and Food - October 1*

*Workout

*Chest/Back Super Giant Sets

  Chest Press (3 x 15 x 70lb)
  Wide Grip Lat Pulldown (3 x 12 x 60lb)
  Incline Dumbell Chest Press (3 x 15 x 25lb dumbells -- NEW PB!)
  Seated Row (3 x 15 x 60lb)
  Cable Cross Overs (1 x 12 x 40lb, 2 x 15 x 20lb)
  Close Grip Pulldown (1 x 15 x 60lb, 2 x 12 x 60lb)

  Bicep/Tricep Super Giant Sets

  Revers Bar Curls (3 x 12 x 30lb)
  Cable Pushdowns (3 x 15 x 60lb)
  Reverse Pushdowns (3 x 15 x 30lb)
  Bar Curls (3 x 15 x 30lb)

  Abs

  Decline Bench Crunches (2 x 30)

  Cardio

  Stairmaster, 30 minutes, Interval training, LEvel 10. Worked harder than yesterday.
*
  Food
*
  Breakfast - 645 AM

  1 cup Oatmeal
  2 caps Udo's Choice EFA Blend
  1 scoop protein, 8 0z. water

  Mid-Morning - 945 AM

  3.5 oz. Tilapia
  2.25 oz. Black Beans

  Lunch - 1230 PM

  3.5 oz. Ground Buffalo Meat
  1/2 cup Oatmeal
  1 cup Salad
  1 tbsp Pesto Dressing

  Mid-Afternoon/Pre-Workout - 345 PM

  3.5 oz. Tilapia
  1 cup Broccoli and onions

  Post Workout - 620 PM

  1/2 MRP shake

  Dinner - 845 PM

  3.5 oz. Extra Lean Ground Turkey
  1 tbps Tomato Paste
  1/2 cup Oatmeal
  1 cup Broccoli and onions

 Late-Night - 1145 PM

 2 oz. tilapia
 1/3 cup oatmeal

  Total Calories: 1246


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 1, 2004)

Goal getter looking GOOD.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 1, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Goal getter looking GOOD.


 Thanks, D.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 1, 2004)

Hows life been .... you been doing aiiiiightt?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 1, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Hows life been .... you been doing aiiiiightt?


 purrty good! can't complain!  working hard, working OUT hard, sleeping little... hahaha!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 1, 2004)

I know what I'll be doing the night before Halloween.  A little candy needle-stuffing action.   
(Egg my window, will you?   )


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 2, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I know what I'll be doing the night before Halloween.  A little candy needle-stuffing action.
> (Egg my window, will you?   )


 What? And frivolously squander my precious protein sources? No way pal. You're getting a flaming shit baggie.


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hahahahahaahha! that was my plan last year and at the last minute i got this wild hair up my ass to do the kill bill thing - so that lady and i busted out with that costume in a few days.
> 
> I don't know what i'm doing this year. I know during the day i have to go to a naming ceremony for a jewish friend who had triplets. other than that... whatever comes up. someone always has a party or something i can go to.
> 
> check this one out.


Yup, do that one....that'll be cool...


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 2, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Yup, do that one....that'll be cool...


 I was thinking of cutting my hair some, anyway. Maybe this is a good excuse to stop vacillating and just do it! haha!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi goal getter. Thanks for all of your comments.  I checked out your gallery and WOW , I am impressed.  What a transformation!  Your past sounds similar to mine as far as thinking you were fat as a child.  Your diet and training look great.  You seem to really know what you are doing.


----------



## david (Oct 2, 2004)

Hey GG!!  

Our gig was cancelled Tonight!  

I have nothing to do except work out of my place, band wise.  But I am going to the gym to do some cardio (read) and light weights!

Mmmnnn... I read you eat Tilapia somewhere!  Awesome fish!!!  How do you prepare it seasoning wise?  You don't go straight up with it, do you?

My favorite is Skirt steak grilled marinated.

What I love is Maseca!  Delicious!!

Check your email at the beginning!  I'll be at Hard Rock this Thursday!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 2, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Hi goal getter. Thanks for all of your comments.  I checked out your gallery and WOW , I am impressed.  What a transformation! Your past sounds similar to mine as far as thinking you were fat as a child. Your diet and training look great. You seem to really know what you are doing.


 Woooaah little jeanie... (hahaha as if you've never heard that before)...

 Welcome! And thank you! 

 Maybe not for a short-term goal, but for a new, long-term one, I'd love to achieve a physique like yours! Every time I see your pictures, I'm floored --  and not in the "lesbian fantasy" kind of way that Max Mirkin is _undoubtedly_ salivating over as he reads this.  I just really admire what you've accomplished.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 2, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Hey GG!!
> 
> Our gig was cancelled Tonight!
> 
> ...


 Yo David! 

 Sorry about the gig - that sucks. 

 I'm about to get my cardio and dinner out of the way so i can go see a friend's band. it's his birthday tonight, so it's also an impromptu birthday bash. haha! Should be fun.

 Tilapia - I usually use southwestern/mexican spices (cumin, paprika, pepper, etc), OR lemon and herb seasonings. Depends on what other proteins I'm cooking and what I'm doing with those.

 Skirt steak - haven't had it in months. I'm not eating red meat for the most part, except bison/buffalo.

 What is maseca?

 Thursday - i'll try to make it. Let's see how my week plays out.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Woooaah little jeanie... I'd love to achieve the "lesbian fantasy" over a physique like yours!  (hahaha as if you've never heard that before)...I just really admire what your pictures accomplished.
> 
> Welcome! And thank you!
> 
> Every time I see Max Mirkin, I'm floored -- salivating, in a kind of way that  is _undoubtedly_ a long-term one.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 3, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

>


   

  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!
  OMFG!

  That was genius, albeit completely inaccurate.  But genius nonetheless. hahaha! oh man.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 3, 2004)

*Workout and Food - October 2*

*Workout*

 Cardio:

 Jumprope - HIIT 20 minutes, steady 10 minutes

*Food*

 Breakfast - 845 AM

 1 cup of EggBeaters
 2 shiitake muschrooms chopped
 1 cup oatmeal
 2 caps Udo's Choice

 Mid-Morning 1145 AM

 3.5 oz. Tilapia
 2.25 oz. black beans

 Lunch 245 PM

 3.5 oz. extra lean ground turkey
 1.5 cup shredded romaine lettuce and spinach salad
 1 tbsp pesto dressing mixed with balsamic vinegar and water
 1/2 cup oatmeal

 Mid-Afternoon 545 PM

 3.5 oz. Tilapia
 1 cup broccoli

 Dinner 845 PM

 3.5 oz. extra lean ground turkey
 1/2 cup oatmeal
 1 cup broccoli
 1 Jell-O sugar free gelatin snack -- lemon-lime

 Total Calories: 1149


----------



## david (Oct 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Yo David!
> 
> Sorry about the gig - that sucks.
> 
> ...



I hope this works (the picture)

OK, very  cool.  Either way.  It's at the Hard Rock Cafe and on Thursday's. Unfortunately, the start time is bt/ 10pm-11pm and on through the night!  I realize that you have to work and have your workouts early in the AM so if you can't make it, then I understand completely.


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 3, 2004)

Well, good morning Ivy....


So, that's what we look like... 
Normal, everyday crazy-ass family... 

It's too bad that we couldn't be in the beach longer. Aly loves the beach and I am sure I would have gotten in the water. I don't much care for it not being hot or with waves. I'm Ok either way....
Anyway, just think of this, I used to be much fatter....Isn't that scary?
Well, actually, it could have been scarier, I could have taken off my t-shirt 

You see? I told you I would look you straight in the eyes and not somewhere else.....LOL  

Either way, it was really cool meeting you and hope to see you again next time out....

Hugs...


----------



## Velvet (Oct 4, 2004)

Good morning GG, how was your weekend?  Your diet and w/o's look awesome btw, I see that you follow a similar 'program' to mine..same sorts of goals, came from the same place..it's so nice to know you aren't alone..especially when things get tough!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 4, 2004)

*Workout and Food - October 3*

Before I say anything else, I want to come clean abotu something. I fucked up yesterday. I know Tofutti and Cool Whip Free are barely grounds for "fuck up" classification. But still. I consider it a fuck up if I'm not supposed to be cheating or whatever. I have no excuse. I had a moment of weakness, therefore my calories are higher than EVER since I started the program in July. I can't fuck up again. These are my last two weeks and I'm doing so damn good.

  And now without further ado...


*Workout*

  Today was a rest day. I did walk though, about 2.75 miles to the farmers' market and back.

*Food*

  Breakfast

  1 cup of Oatmeal
  2 caps Udo's Choice
  2 chopped Shiitake Mushrooms
  q cup of Egg Beaters

  Mid-Morning

  3.5 oz of Tilapia
  2.25 oz. black beans

  Lunch

  3.5 oz. extra lean ground turkey
  1 tbsp tomato paste
  1/2 cup of oatmeal
  1 cup of salad
  1 tbsp pesto dressing

  Mid-Afternoon

  3.5 oz. tilapia
  1 cup broccoli

  Dinner

  3.5 oz Extra lean ground turkey
  1 tbsp tomato paste
  1 cup broccoli

  Extra crap throughout the day: 

  Toffuti sugar free/fat free chocolate fudge treat(s)
  Cool Whip Free

  Total Calories: *1744* 

 BADDDDDD! Please don't say anything good or bad. I already feel horrible about this and my own guilt is enough to send me into the bowels of hell and depression. )


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 4, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning GG, how was your weekend? Your diet and w/o's look awesome btw, I see that you follow a similar 'program' to mine..same sorts of goals, came from the same place..it's so nice to know you aren't alone..especially when things get tough!


  Hi velvet... Weekend was good, except the food mishap (see above). Not so awesome yesterday, as far as diet goes hahaha!  

  Yes it is good to have others who can relate. That's why I like IM so much. It's not so lonely since I joined up here!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 4, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Well, good morning Ivy....
> 
> 
> So, that's what we look like...
> Normal, everyday crazy-ass family...


 Bullshit! You are all a bunch of psychos! Especially the little one! hahahaah! just kidding. It was great to meet you and your family.  You are just as I pictured you all to be-- super down to earth, buena gente. And the children are adorable.



> It's too bad that we couldn't be in the beach longer. Aly loves the beach and I am sure I would have gotten in the water. I don't much care for it not being hot or with waves. I'm Ok either way....
> Anyway, just think of this, I used to be much fatter....Isn't that scary?


 Dude you're not as bad as you describe yourself to be on here. I was expecting _tremenda montaña_.  You will reach your goal in no time. Seriously.



> Well, actually, it could have been scarier, I could have taken off my t-shirt


 Yeah, that would have been scary. Thanks for holding back on that! 



> You see? I told you I would look you straight in the eyes and not somewhere else.....LOL


 Hahaha i forgot we'd had that conversation! 



> Either way, it was really cool meeting you and hope to see you again next time out....
> 
> Hugs...


 Just let me know any time you go out there and want to hang out. I'll come better prepared with like a towel and stuff. haha!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 4, 2004)




----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 4, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

>


 Hi Cyndi...  Good morning! Sorry (to you and everyone else I'm "neglecting" this morning) that I'm not being very social... Got here and there's a ton of work to do. Everything is due this week for like five different clients.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 4, 2004)

Morning.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 4, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Morning.


 Do I know you?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 4, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Do I know you?


I'm just a friendly stalker, baby.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 4, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I'm just a friendly stalker, baby.


 OH ok, so long as you're the friendly kind, everything's fine. It's the other kind that I have a problem with. 

 Carry on, then.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 4, 2004)

*still miserable.*

I am still beating myself up about the god-damned Tofutti-and-Cool-Whip incident.

 I know that I don't LOOK any different, but in my head, I have ballooned overnight to the fatty I used to be.

 At this point, I'm convinced I need professional help. 

 Why can't I just be superhuman and get on with it? ARRRGHHHH!


----------



## Jill (Oct 4, 2004)

DONT BE SO HARD ON YOURSELF!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The extra cals were probably good for your met.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 4, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> DONT BE SO HARD ON YOURSELF!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The extra cals were probably good for your met.


 

 They probably were, but it's not the calories, it's that I was mentally WEAK, and the psychological consequences are consuming me today -- that's what bothers me.

 I've been in a pissy mood at work all day. Snapping, being anti-social, getting easily irritated, all because i'm mad at MYSELF.


----------



## Jill (Oct 4, 2004)

I know what you mean about the mental thing. I think it might actually be worse than the 'physical' felling.I bought stuff yesterday to get rid of the bloat


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 4, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I've been in a pissy mood at work all day. Snapping, being anti-social, getting easily irritated, all because i'm mad at MYSELF.


Did any one actually notice the difference?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 4, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I know what you mean about the mental thing. I think it might actually be worse than the 'physical' felling.I bought stuff yesterday to get rid of the bloat


 Oh man... i read about that. I feel your "pain"  

 Any better?


----------



## klmclean (Oct 4, 2004)

Can't change the past, just look to future! You're doing so well, give yourself a break


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 4, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I am still beating myself up about the god-damned Tofutti-and-Cool-Whip incident.
> 
> I know that I don't LOOK any different, but in my head, I have ballooned overnight to the fatty I used to be.
> 
> ...


My goodness kid, I want you to have a look at both your pictures side by side.  The before and the after.  Look at them carefully because your mirror is a liar.  You have the "Tony" mentality.  I call it that because it's exactly that.  What happened when you met me over the weekend?  Was I scary fat?  Well, I feel like I am because of what I have been before, you see?  You feel like you are now because of what you used to be.  Nena, I saw you saturday.  You would need to spend a couple of years eating that Tofutti crap to get big.  You are truly a gorgeous young lady, but your eyes and mind betray you, don't let them.  They are your worse enemies unless you train them.  Have a look at both photos together and you'll see what I mean....
Anyway, I'll be back..........WAIT A SECOND, cool whip?  Could you please stop giving Rock, Max and the rest of us mental problems?   
.....And where the hell are the photos???????


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 4, 2004)

*Workout and Food - October 4*

First of all...

 klmclean, Tony: 

 Thanks you guys... I'm just... freaking out over stupid crap, I guess. It's so damn hard sometimes to be reasonable, and logical, and SANE, and still do this... grrrr!

 I'm better now. Had a good workout. Starting Week 11 tomorrow. Rounding third and headed for home, as they say... 

 These next two weeks I'm going to kick ass, I'm going to walk the straight line from here to October 19, even if I have to dope myself to go to sleep so I don't think about eating something I'm not supposed to  hahahahah!

 Oh and as for the cool whip... hee hee... subliminal messages RUUUULLLE!

 On to the report...

*Workout*

 Legs/Shoulders - Super Giant Sets (no new PB's today, but still a great workout)

 Squats (4 x 15 x 95lb)
 SLDL (4 x 15 x 50lb)
 Seated Leg Curls (1 x 15 x 70lb, 3 x 15 x 80lb)
 Dumbell Shoulder Press (4 x 15 x 20lb)
 Lateral Side Raises (4 x 12 x 12.5lb)
 Front Raises (4 x 12 x 12.5lb)

 Abs 

 Decline Bench Crunches (2 x 30)
 Hanging Knee Raises (2 x 15)

 Cardio

 Elliptical Machine, 30 minutes, not really HIIT, but intervals nonetheless

*Food*

 Breakfast

 1/2 cup oatmeal
 1 protein shake
 2 caps udo's choice

 Mid-Morning

 3 oz tilapia
 2.25 oz. black beans

 Lunch

 3 oz. broiled chicken breast
 1.5 cups lettuce/spinach/red onion salad
 1 tbsp pesto dressing with balsamic vinegar

 Mid-Afternoon

 3 oz. tilapia
 1 cup broccoli

 Pre workout

 Myoplex shake

 Dinner

 3 oz. broiled chicken breast
 1 cup broccoli
 1/4 cup red onions

 Total Calories: 1096


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 4, 2004)

Tony what photos are you talking about? Photos of me gorging myself on fat free cool whip? Or some other photos? Did i promise to post something and now forgot?


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 4, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Tony what photos are you talking about? Photos of me gorging myself on fat free cool whip? Or some other photos? Did i promise to post something and now forgot?


I was just joking around....you know, cool whip?...Never mind....


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 4, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I was just joking around....you know, cool whip?...Never mind....


 hahhahahaha that's what i thought. just chekcing. i'm a little slooooowwww today.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 5, 2004)

*And with this cup of broccoli...*

... we start Week 11 of my little 12 week program. These will be the strictest two weeks, with regards to diet, and after this weekend, I'm more determined than ever to stick with this and not screw up once.

 Today's breakfast was eggbeaters with tomato and onion, and a cup of broccoli. 

 And so it begins.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 5, 2004)

Brocolli for breakfast..geez girl, now that's dedication!  ew ew ew..couldn't do it..hee hee

How are things today?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 5, 2004)

*The truth is...*

OK you know what? Fuck this. I have to come clean about something else, and  whatever you guys think/say, well... whatever.

  There is a reason I'm so "obsessed" with this whole thing.

 I entered the Body for Life challenge on July 27, when I started training with this guy, as a way to stay motivated because I wanted so badly to make a change in my life. That is what I'm training for, and that's why I'm flipping out about every little time I screw up something, as minor as it is. There are $25,000 on the line. 

 I didn't want to say anything at first because in case I quit, I didn't want a bunch of people saying, "I knew you wouldn't last, blah blah blah..." There are always people like that. I'm related to some of them.  But now I know that I _will_ last. I have come this far and have no intention of quitting. It's not even an option unless I meet and swift and unexpected death before October 19.

 The other reason I didn't want to say anything is because I'm doing this for me, and felt it was more of a private thing, and didn't want anyone positively or negatively affecting my mental state with regards to the program. I wanted whatever "oomph" I have for it to come from me. On my own. After all, that is one of the biggest elements of the challenge, changing the way you think, developing a "can do", winner attitude. Right? Right.

 So I realized, you know what? I'm being ridiculous. This is probably the single biggest thing I've done for myself in a long time. Why shouldn't I share the experience?

 I've talked to some of you individually and mentioned that I'm doing this, so I figure, I might as well just be open about it because it was easier to explain the reason I'm so focused and hard on myself. Especially in these last two weeks. I didn't want people thinking I have an eating disorder. Some folks have PMd me suggesting that I might. That's not it at all. Occasionally I freak out (like I did this weekend about the tofutti incident), but I haven't lost touch with reality. I know I'm in control. I know that one day of not-entirely-clean food will not make me fat over night. I know. It's just that I'm a farking drama queen and freak out over stuff.

 I'm in this to win, though it didn't start out that way. In my head, I already won, believe me. I achieved more than I thought I was capable of and that's spilled over into other things in my life. That's bigger than $25K. But hey, who CAN'T use an extra $25K in their life!

  So yeah. Now you know. I'm a BFLer. Welcome to my madness.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 5, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Brocolli for breakfast..geez girl, now that's dedication!  ew ew ew..couldn't do it..hee hee
> 
> How are things today?


 Yep yep!  Dedication, indeed. Thanks!

 Today? I woke up feeling DIFFERENT. SOLID. I'm ON.  hee hee!


----------



## Jill (Oct 5, 2004)

Doesnt bfl promote a cheat/free day anywase


----------



## Velvet (Oct 5, 2004)

That's AWESOME GG!  Way to go!  My nieghbour did that program two years ago and go into the semi finals!  He looked awesome..and so do you!  And ya, what Jilly said...sunday is cheat day isn't it?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 5, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Doesnt bfl promote a cheat/free day anywase


 Yeah, but I'm doing it hardcore. I've had "cheat" meals here and there, instead... and by cheat meals i mean something still clean usually but more o of it, or just slightly off the list. 

  I modified it. It's allowed.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 5, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> That's AWESOME GG! Way to go! My nieghbour did that program two years ago and go into the semi finals! He looked awesome..and so do you! And ya, what Jilly said...sunday is cheat day isn't it?


 Hahahaha and that's why my cals are up on Sundays, usually not as much as this Sunday, when (and I confess with shame) I ate all 12 tofuttis in the box. yes.  I did. All 12. 

 I treat myself to some kind of fat free or low fat or low-cal sweet, like tasti d'lite, or tofutti...  but I over did it this time. Sundays are my day to have one cheat. Not a whole day of cheating. This is the day i'll go out to dinner with my parents and let a restaurnat cook my chicken for me instead. I'll have a little bit of the not-so-healthy dressing on my salad. Oh my god. Next Cafe on lincoln road has this awesome Caprese salad. I don't eat the whole thing, because it's enough for three people, but it's a good and healthy cheat. 

 yes. I, Ivy, consider a caprese salad a treat. imagine that. Miss Cheetos and wine.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 5, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> That's AWESOME GG! Way to go! My nieghbour did that program two years ago and go into the semi finals! He looked awesome..and so do you! And ya, what Jilly said...sunday is cheat day isn't it?


 Hey vel... about your neighbor... Is he still in shape? 

 I noticed a lot of people who have done it, they revert. I can't imagine going back to my old ways. The thought alone turns my stomach. But i'm wondering how many people fall back into old habits.

 Some of the folks at my gym have done it and if you look at them now, you'd never guess it.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 5, 2004)

*Weird...*

I thought I would most certainly feel like I'm starving, without my carbs... but strangely enough, I almost forgot to eat the last two meals. I'm not even hungry. I'm not even craving a piece of GUM. 

 WTF?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 5, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I thought I would most certainly feel like I'm starving, without my carbs... but strangely enough, I almost forgot to eat the last two meals. I'm not even hungry. I'm not even craving a piece of GUM.
> 
> WTF?



shhhh  don't question it..just go with it     Some folks do better with lower carbs than others!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 5, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey vel... about your neighbor... Is he still in shape?
> 
> I noticed a lot of people who have done it, they revert. I can't imagine going back to my old ways. The thought alone turns my stomach. But i'm wondering how many people fall back into old habits.
> 
> Some of the folks at my gym have done it and if you look at them now, you'd never guess it.



I haven't seen him in a year..but ya, he still kept up with the diet and workouts..this is a man who never dieted or worked out a day in is life before BFL.  Depends on how much you like the results and if you are willing to do what it takes to stay that way...I think you'll stay the course!  I thought he looked HOT when he was done...wouldn't have looked twice at him before, and I'm not being superficial..just truthful!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 5, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> shhhh  don't question it..just go with it     Some folks do better with lower carbs than others!


 Haha! I'm just waiting for all hell to break loose. This can't possibly last. Let's see what happens when i get home tonight.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 5, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> I haven't seen him in a year..but ya, he still kept up with the diet and workouts..this is a man who never dieted or worked out a day in is life before BFL. Depends on how much you like the results and if you are willing to do what it takes to stay that way...I think you'll stay the course! I thought he looked HOT when he was done...wouldn't have looked twice at him before, and I'm not being superficial..just truthful!


 Wow.  That's awesome  I'm so psyched for October 19... 

 And now they mention on the BFL site that they are going to do a corporate challenge, so I might actually attempt get some people at work to at least TRY. It could be fun to "bootcamp" them for a few weeks. Hahaha!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 5, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Wow.  That's awesome  I'm so psyched for October 19...
> 
> And now they mention on the BFL site that they are going to do a corporate challenge, so I might actually attempt get some people at work to at least TRY. It could be fun to "bootcamp" them for a few weeks. Hahaha!



That sounds like a great idea GG!  Think of how much higher the productivity levels will be at work AND...they'll have to stop bitchin about your diet when they realize how good it is for them...then they'll understand why you do what you do!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 5, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> That sounds like a great idea GG! Think of how much higher the productivity levels will be at work AND...they'll have to stop bitchin about your diet when they realize how good it is for them...then they'll understand why you do what you do!


 In my little utopian fantasy, it would all work out that way. yes. But in the reality that is my workplace, i'll be lucky if three people show up to the info session. And even luckier if ONE of the three sticks with it even for two weeks. I have faith, though! 

 We currently just have a weight watchers group. And even that is waning out I think.


----------



## klmclean (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey, I did Body For Life two years ago and got in the best shape of my life! My boyfriend and I entered it together, I was fortunate that at the time he was a trainer at the gym I go to (where we met) and he also owns a supplement shop so I got all my myoplex etc. for free. It was a great motivator for me to get in the best shape of my life and I did. I felt awesome and some people said even the shape of my face had changed so much that they almost didn't recognize me. I wasn't overweight when I began the challenge, just out of shape. We made to about the ten week mark and my boyfriend said he didn't feel comfortable submitting his photos at the end because he didn't feel he looked as good as he wanted (but he did look amazing, I think he was being silly). But anyways, I got a six pack out of the deal and I was very happy with the results. Good for you! I know how hard it is to stick to that plan, I swore if I ever saw a green bean, chicken breast or egg white again I'd vomit  everywhere!  But, now that I'm getting back on track again I've learned to incorporate foods that I can live with on a daily basis, healthy ones of course, I'm still playing around with my meal plan but I know I will perfect it soon, and I can't wait. I felt so amazing during that competition and so good about myself. I'm very proud of you. This next two weeks will be tough, hang in there! We're all here to support you. You can and WILL do it!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 5, 2004)

ppssssssssssttt ...


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 5, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ppssssssssssttt ...


 Don't provoke me!


----------



## Jill (Oct 5, 2004)

How is your diet changing for the next 2 weeks?

Btw 10?? cals is too low dont ya think????? (yesterday) You dont want to risk loosing muscle.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey K! That's fantastic! Thanks for sharing your experience with the BFL thing. 

 Did you take a lot of the "recommended" supplements? The only thing I've taken, and only because it's convenient and low-cal enough for someone my size are the myoplex lite, particularly the last few weeks, so I could ease up on the cooking and reheating and stuff.

 The way you felt about green beans i currently feel about broccoli. 

 Six pack! NICE! I am shooting for at least a 2-pack! haha!  I've never had visible ab muscles in my life, so this is all very exciting.

 Thanks for being supportive. You and the rest of the "gang" here are such motivators and inspirations in your own ways. I feel silly for not wanting to talk about it originally. hahaha! 



			
				klmclean said:
			
		

> Hey, I did Body For Life two years ago and got in the best shape of my life! My boyfriend and I entered it together, I was fortunate that at the time he was a trainer at the gym I go to (where we met) and he also owns a supplement shop so I got all my myoplex etc. for free. It was a great motivator for me to get in the best shape of my life and I did. I felt awesome and some people said even the shape of my face had changed so much that they almost didn't recognize me. I wasn't overweight when I began the challenge, just out of shape. We made to about the ten week mark and my boyfriend said he didn't feel comfortable submitting his photos at the end because he didn't feel he looked as good as he wanted (but he did look amazing, I think he was being silly). But anyways, I got a six pack out of the deal and I was very happy with the results. Good for you! I know how hard it is to stick to that plan, I swore if I ever saw a green bean, chicken breast or egg white again I'd vomit everywhere! But, now that I'm getting back on track again I've learned to incorporate foods that I can live with on a daily basis, healthy ones of course, I'm still playing around with my meal plan but I know I will perfect it soon, and I can't wait. I felt so amazing during that competition and so good about myself. I'm very proud of you. This next two weeks will be tough, hang in there! We're all here to support you. You can and WILL do it!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 5, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Don't provoke me!



bring it ...


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 5, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> How is your diet changing for the next 2 weeks?
> 
> Btw 10?? cals is too low dont ya think????? (yesterday) You dont want to risk loosing muscle.


 Cut back starchy carbs for the next two weeks, and no dairy, no shakes. Increase my protein.

 1100 calories I'm shooting for, for real, no straying. I forgot to list my fish oils yesterday, that adds another 60 cals to the total.

 Not sure as far as training how that is changing starting today. I'll report that when i get home from the gym tonight. 

 I tell you this though, on October 20, I'm going out for mexican.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 5, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> bring it ...


  (or so they say).


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 5, 2004)




----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 5, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hey, I did Body For Life two years ago ...


 K, i meant to ask, so did YOu finish it? Or did you both stop at about 10 weeks? Do you know how long it takes to get word back from them as to whether you win or lose or what?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 5, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Thanks for being supportive. You and the rest of the "gang" here are such motivators and inspirations in your own ways. I feel silly for not wanting to talk about it originally. hahaha!


Yeah, you should like thank me more often.  I'm very inspirational.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 5, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Yeah, you should like thank me more often.  I'm very inspirational.


  Ok, not ALL of you. Some of you are just stalkers.  Which, yeah I guess. it _inspires_ me to keep running (good cardio!  Thanks Max!)


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 5, 2004)

*Some funny shiznit...*

This is some of the funniest (and most juvenile, I know) shit I've ever seen.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 5, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Ok, not ALL of you. Some of you are just stalkers.  Which, yeah I guess. it _inspires_ me to keep running (good cardio!  Thanks Max!)


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 5, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

>


 Aww come on. You know that was a good one. I had to take the shot!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 5, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Aww come on. You know that was a good one. I had to take the shot!


----------



## klmclean (Oct 5, 2004)

Regarding taking the supplements, I didn't take any except for thermogenics,  glutamine and the shakes. I think that taking thier "recommended supplements" was just a way for them to make money. We stopped at the ten week mark and didn't send in any after photos, so I'm not sure how long they take to get back to you. I'm sure if you go to BFL site it will tell you or you can email them and ask, they usually get back to you pretty quick, I've e-mailed them before. Keep up the good work!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 5, 2004)

AWESOME: I met a girl today who does airbrush tanning. And she can do it at home. And she charges less than the trendy tanning place I went to in south beach for my 4-week photos.

 I love it when stuff just happens like that. Small coincidences (fates?) in every day life. 

 ------------

 I'm trying to figure out what the hell I'm gonna do after these two weeks are over. Heart attack. I need to find a gym to keep going to, since i won't be training with a trainer anymore and this gym is a p.t. gym. I can either go with one of the big 2 (LA or Bally's) or find a small local gym somewhere between work and home that isn't too expensive. OR There's Gold's and Crunch on south beach, where I can probably work up some good deal, month-to-month, but the parking is going to be a beeyotch, every single time (unless I finally buy a bike). I'm not going back to my old gym (long story), though it's the most convenient. Decisions, decisions. Dammit.

 Ideally I'd get HIRED at a gym, so I can finally start training and stop being "all bark and no bite" hahaha!


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 5, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> This is some of the funniest (and most juvenile, I know) shit I've ever seen.



  I hope those aren't real.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 5, 2004)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> I hope those aren't real.


 Sadly, I think they are. hahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 5, 2004)

*Workout and Food - October 5*

*Workout:
*
 Chest/Back Giant Super Sets

 Dumbell Chest Press (3 x 15 x 20lb dumbells)
 WG Pulldown (1 x 12 x 65lb, 2 x 15 x 60lb)
 Incline Press (3 x 15 x 20lb dumbells)
 Seated Row (3 x 15 x 60lb)
 Cable Crossovers (1 x 12 x 40lb, 2 x 15 x 20lb)
 CG Pull downs (1 x 12 x 60lb, 2 x 15 x 60lb)


 Bicep/Tricep Giant Super Sets

 Hammer Curls (3 x 15 x 15lb)
 Cable Pushdowns (3 x 15 x 60lb)
 Reverse Pushdowns (3 x 15 x 30lb)
 Barbell Curls (3 x 15 x 30lb)

 Abs

 Decline Bench Crunches (2 x 25)
 Hanging Knee Raises (2 x 12)

 Cardio

 Stairmaster, HIIT, 20 minutes, straight 10 minutes -- hard!

*Food:

*Breakfast

 1 cup Egg Beaters
 1/4 cup red onions
 1/4 cup chopped tomatoes
 1 cup broccoli
 2 caps Udo's Choice

 Mid-Morning

 1 cup broccoli
 3 oz. tilapia

 Lunch

 1.5 cup salad (romaine, spinach, red leaf)
 1/4 cup chopped red onions
 1 tbsp pesto dressing with balsamic vinegar
 3 oz. chicken breast

 Mid-Afternoon

 1 cup broccoli
 3 oz. tilapia
 6 fish oil caps

 Pre workout

 1 can tuna
 1 tbsp tomato paste mixed with water
 1 cup broccoli

 Dinner/Post WOrkout

 3 oz. chicken
 1 cup broccoli
 1/4 cup red onions

 Total Calories: 1090


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi Ivy,  thanks for stopping by.  Your diet looks great.  I hope you reach your goals soon so I can see the pics.  I am kind of toning down the leaning out thing since winter is on its way and I won't be competing.  I am a graduate student right now and have such a  busy schedule that my workouts, well, my cardio at least, will be pushed to the side as needed.  I'm just praying that I don't gain too much fat back again.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 6, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Hi Ivy, thanks for stopping by. Your diet looks great. I hope you reach your goals soon so I can see the pics. I am kind of toning down the leaning out thing since winter is on its way and I won't be competing. I am a graduate student right now and have such a busy schedule that my workouts, well, my cardio at least, will be pushed to the side as needed. I'm just praying that I don't gain too much fat back again.


 Hey Jeanie! 

 My diet -- it's unrecognizeable compared to what I used to eat! 

 Goals/Pics --  two more weeks! October 19, so pics on the 20th or 21st. Can't wait!

 Your leaning out -- How long ago did you take the photos in your gallery? You look pretty lean to me! 

 Grad student -- what are you studying? How much longer will you be in school? I'm contemplating the idea of going back for a masters degree next year. Been eyeing Colorado State University in Fort Collins and Arizona State.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 6, 2004)

*Quick question for the ladies (and the guys if they can answer seriously!)*

Being that my 12-week photos are coming up, what kind of two-piece do you all think might best lend itself to showing off the new physique and still look "PG" or at least "PG-13" (in other words, no thongs or g-strings!). 

 Like, should I wear a triangle top? or something with an underwire? Halter, or square straps? Hipster bottom, or high on the hips? What color (keeping in mind that I'm going to get that airbrush tan again)?

 I don't want to wear the red bikini because it's got little side ties and they made my hips look wider than they are. I had to tuck them in for the 4-week photos. It was a hassle. Not to mention, it's kinda big on me now, baggy on the butt area (yeah... that quickly).

 And my boobs are smaller, so the triangle tops don't look so hot anymore, at least in my opinion. Not sure if going with a "bra" style top would make that area look better for these final photos...

 Anyway... your suggestions are all welcome. I'm not exactly the "girliest" girl and as history has proven time and again, I'm kinda clueless when it comes to shopping for flattering beach wear.


----------



## Mortality (Oct 6, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> in other words, no thongs or g-strings.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 6, 2004)

Mortality said:
			
		

>


 I may be a gutter-mouth, Mort, but I'm still a bit conservative!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 6, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Regarding taking the supplements, I didn't take any except for thermogenics,  glutamine and the shakes. I think that taking thier "recommended supplements" was just a way for them to make money. We stopped at the ten week mark and didn't send in any after photos, so I'm not sure how long they take to get back to you. I'm sure if you go to BFL site it will tell you or you can email them and ask, they usually get back to you pretty quick, I've e-mailed them before. Keep up the good work!



Good morning sweetie ..ya, I agree with klm....besides your protein and a few other select supps..the rest are just to get your to buy their $hit...expensive $hit too!  You don't need all that crap!  AND you don't need to buy their supplements...you can get similar quality supps cheaper elsewhere!  How ya doing?  Are you counting down the days?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 6, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning sweetie ..ya, I agree with klm....besides your protein and a few other select supps..the rest are just to get your to buy their $hit...expensive $hit too! You don't need all that crap! AND you don't need to buy their supplements...you can get similar quality supps cheaper elsewhere! How ya doing? Are you counting down the days?


 Yeah I figured as much. I haven't even used anything but the Myoplex, like I mentioned, and only because it's the lowest calorie MRP I could find. But I'm not big on supps, other than EFA/Fish oils and vitamins.

 I just gave a coworker a big talking-to yesterday. He got suckered by the Bally's trainer to buy like $60 worth of "necessary supplements" on Monday. 

 I'm doing alright, girly. PSYCHED as all hell to see what October 19 will bring, besides a $25K check ;-) hahahahaha!

 Good morning!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 6, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Yeah I figured as much. I haven't even used anything but the Myoplex, like I mentioned, and only because it's the lowest calorie MRP I could find. But I'm not big on supps, other than EFA/Fish oils and vitamins.
> 
> I just gave a coworker a big talking-to yesterday. He got suckered by the Bally's trainer to buy like $60 worth of "necessary supplements" on Monday.
> 
> ...



Excellent, yer one smart chicka!  My girlfriend uses the myoplex shakes cause she loves the taste of them!  I, myself, just use protein powders..and EAT all my carbs..ha ha, you'll never see this girl DRINK a carb..such a waste of taste and chewing..hee hee


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 6, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Excellent, yer one smart chicka! My girlfriend uses the myoplex shakes cause she loves the taste of them! I, myself, just use protein powders..and EAT all my carbs..ha ha, you'll never see this girl DRINK a carb..such a waste of taste and chewing..hee hee


 I have to admit, the vanilla creme myoplex lite is one of the best tasting shakes I've ever had. I can do without the chocolate or strawberry - they've got some funky aftertaste to them. 

 And well, ON's Vanilla Ice cream flavor is the BEST vanilla taste overall (i love vanilla can you tell?). 

 As far as drinking carbs... i only used myoplex pre or post workout (or both) never at any other time. I, like you, think carbs should best be chewed and tasted and enjoyed (I love my carbs, and miss them badly right about now!).


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 6, 2004)

I also agree, carbs should be chewed and cherished   

  GG!!!  I love your pics in your gallery!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 6, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I also agree, carbs should be chewed and cherished
> 
> GG!!!  I love your pics in your gallery!


 Thank you! Got some more comin' up in two weeks!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 6, 2004)

*school*

The pictures were taken within the last month. I am up only a couple of pounds but I have lost my tan and have been eating chocolate, oatmeal cookies, brownies.....get the picture? So i don't have the six pack showing right now I know what you mean about the smaller boobies, mine are now pretty much just pecs!  I find that I look best in a halter or underwire. I can't wait to see your pictures
  I attend graduate school at Ohio State University.  I am finishing up the Counselor Education Program and will have my license to be a school counselor I will graduate in the Spring.  I work in an inner city school right now where there isn't much, if any parent involvement and most of the kids are poor and in gangs.  It is sad.


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 6, 2004)

Yeah, bra tops make you look bigger (some, or actually most bra top bikinis come with some pushup padding too).


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 6, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> The pictures were taken within the last month. I am up only a couple of pounds but I have lost my tan and have been eating chocolate, oatmeal cookies, brownies.....get the picture? So i don't have the six pack showing right now I know what you mean about the smaller boobies, mine are now pretty much just pecs!  I find that I look best in a halter or underwire. I can't wait to see your pictures
> I attend graduate school at Ohio State University. I am finishing up the Counselor Education Program and will have my license to be a school counselor I will graduate in the Spring. I work in an inner city school right now where there isn't much, if any parent involvement and most of the kids are poor and in gangs. It is sad.


 Mmmm. Brownies.

 No kidding! Counseling! I was headed down that path, and got seriously sidetracked, ending up in graphic design instead. I have half a master's degree worth of mental health counseling coursework. Wow. I worked briefly (a few months) at a center for girls, and became so depressed by the whole environment that i decided i wasn't built for that kind of work, as much as I wanted to be. That's admirable that you do this. Really...


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 6, 2004)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> Yeah, bra tops make you look bigger (some, or actually most bra top bikinis come with some pushup padding too).


 That's what I've been thinking. I'm gonna check out the bikini shop near my place this weekend. They have like an insane collection to choose from. "Bikini City" it's called. hahaha!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 6, 2004)

You should make a statement.  "I will not conform to society's outdated rules!!!!" And go topless.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 6, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> You should make a statement.  "I will not conform to society's outdated rules!!!!" And go topless.


 If i went topless, I'd lose for sure. hahahaha! Unless i enter the MEN's category. 

 Boobs = GONE. NOthing to see here folks, please keep moving along. hahaha!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 6, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> If i went topless, I'd lose for sure. hahahaha! Unless i enter the MEN's category.
> 
> Boobs = GONE. NOthing to see here folks, please keep moving along. hahaha!


I'm afraid I'll have to be the judge of that.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 6, 2004)

Boobs are always the first thing do go   

Morning GG- your doing great girlie!!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 6, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Boobs are always the first thing do go
> 
> Morning GG- your doing great girlie!!



Ya, it's just sucky     I'm thinking of getting them replaced..hee hee


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 6, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Boobs are always the first thing do go
> 
> Morning GG- your doing great girlie!!


 I heard, but didn't believe until I became a victim of the loss myself 

 Boobs, period... what else is this goign to take away from me!?!?

 and thanks, nc...  Almost there !!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 6, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Ya, it's just sucky     I'm thinking of getting them replaced..hee hee


 I can't do it. I can't bring myself to WANT um, "replacements".  It's one thing to color my hair for a change, but to surgically alter my body just feels wrong to me. The only way I'd do it is probably if I had the dreaded "c" word and had to have a mastectomy. I'd consider reconstructive then, maybe. 

 It's not so bad, and peopl do it all the time, but for some reason, I'm just put off by the idea.


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 6, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> OH ok, so long as you're the friendly kind, everything's fine. It's the other kind that I have a problem with.
> 
> Carry on, then.


Ivy you are so funny.   

I know I tell you all the time, but you crack me up!!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 6, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I can't do it. I can't bring myself to WANT um, "replacements".  It's one thing to color my hair for a change, but to surgically alter my body just feels wrong to me. The only way I'd do it is probably if I had the dreaded "c" word and had to have a mastectomy. I'd consider reconstructive then, maybe.
> 
> It's not so bad, and peopl do it all the time, but for some reason, I'm just put off by the idea.


Me too.   I am just happy mine are healthy...


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 6, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Ivy you are so funny. ...


 _Funny? Funny how? What am I a clown to you?


_


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 6, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Me too.   I am just happy mine are healthy...


 (fried)egg-xactly! hahahaha!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 6, 2004)

Like I'm just some clown here to amuse you?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 6, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Like I'm just some clown here to amuse you?


 Well, helloooo SF! Where you been? I *almost* started to miss you!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 6, 2004)

Been around Dreamy. Mostly spend my time drooling over your gallery.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 6, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Been around Dreamy. Mostly spend my time drooling over your gallery.


  is that so?  hahaha! Thanks, darlin'.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 6, 2004)

*How awesome is this?!*

A CEREAL BAR. No seriously, not like a nutrigrain bar, but like a _bar_ bar. Like a cafe.

 How come none of this ever opens in south florida. PB Loco, Chipotle, Cereality. Damn. All we get are MORE farking McDonald's and Wendy's and KFC. I hate South Florida. We're like the red-headed stepchild of the rest of the country.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 6, 2004)

That's possibly the coolest thing I've ever seen.

Well, next to you dressed up as Uma Thurman.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 6, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> That's possibly the coolest thing I've ever seen.
> 
> Well, next to you dressed up as Uma Thurman.


 No one truly understands how much I love breakfast cereals. And not the healthy kind either. I'm talking like captain crunch, cinnamon toast crunch, fruity pebbles, corn pops, apple jacks. 

 I can't remember the last time I had one of those, or any cereal for that matter. Damn.

 Maybe it's a good thing there isn't a Cereality here in miami. 

 And SF, thanks, yeah. That IS a pretty cool costume, huh? Quite possibly my all time favorite, of all the things I've ever done for halloween! Got any suggestions for this year? (And no, I will not dress up as your girlfriend!  )


----------



## Velvet (Oct 6, 2004)

I  cereal


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 6, 2004)

*I'm laughing too hard...*

... to make any additional comments about this.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 6, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> No one truly understands how much I love breakfast cereals. And not the healthy kind either. I'm talking like captain crunch, cinnamon toast crunch, fruity pebbles, corn pops, apple jacks.


 You forgot about Lucky Charms !
So you have thought about implants? Me too and I am against it. I just wouldn't feel like myself. And when women compete, you can see the actual implant right under the skin. I suppose some are okay with that but I kind of see it as cheating. But, to each is to own.  (no offense to anyone who has implants)


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 6, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> You forgot about Lucky Charms !
> So you have thought about implants? Me too and I am against it. I just wouldn't feel like myself. And when women compete, you can see the actual implant right under the skin. I suppose some are okay with that but I kind of see it as cheating. But, to each is to own. (no offense to anyone who has implants)


 Never been a huge fan of the lucky charms, BUT it never stopped me from eating multiple bowls of it in one sitting. haha! There's just something about the sugary goodness of breakfast cereals.... damn.

 I'm with you about the implants, btw.


----------



## Jill (Oct 6, 2004)

Lucky charms?? I used to pick out all the marshmallows, and only eat em! Still would if i had the courage to buy lucky charms.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 6, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Never been a huge fan of the lucky charms, BUT it never stopped me from eating multiple bowls of it in one sitting. haha! There's just something about the sugary goodness of breakfast cereals.... damn.
> 
> I'm with you about the implants, btw.


I never tried these......"implants," are they better with milk or dry?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 6, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Lucky charms?? I used to pick out all the marshmallows, and only eat em! Still would if i had the courage to buy lucky charms.


 I don't even have the courage to buy corn flakes. hahaha! I'll eat the box in one sitting. I'm that kind of girl. I'll keep th ebox around, open, and go back to it fifty five times.  No such thing as "a bowl of cereal" with me. It's "a box of cereal" hahahahaha!

 So like velvet and her natty, i just don't keep the stuff around.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 6, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I never tried these......"implants," are they better with milk or dry?


 ......

 never mind. hahhahahaha!

 i can't even begin to address this one.


----------



## Jill (Oct 6, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> *I don't even have the courage to buy corn flakes. * hahaha! I'll eat the box in one sitting. I'm that kind of girl. I'll keep th ebox around, open, and go back to it fifty five times.  No such thing as "a bowl of cereal" with me. It's "a box of cereal" hahahahaha!
> 
> So like velvet and her natty, i just don't keep the stuff around.


Me neither....


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 6, 2004)

I have some real willpower when it comes to the Lucky Charms....I have some in the cabinet for my kids right now.  On my cheat weekends I eat a few of the marshmallows and have to force myself to stop so the kids don't just have cereal left( notice i said weekends )  I used to eat the marshmallows and throw most of the dry cereal away!  Now I tell my kids "don't eat just the marshmallows, you have to eat the cereal too.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 6, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> I have some real willpower when it comes to the Lucky Charms....I have some in the cabinet for my kids right now. On my cheat weekends I eat a few of the marshmallows and have to force myself to stop so the kids don't just have cereal left( notice i said weekends ) I used to eat the marshmallows and throw most of the dry cereal away! Now I tell my kids "don't eat just the marshmallows, you have to eat the cereal too.


 Hahahhahaha! Do they know your dirty little secret? 

 About those cheat weekends -- is that every weekend or like one yes, one no?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 6, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I never tried these......"implants," are they better with milk or dry?



cheerios and strawberrys work the best


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 6, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> cheerios and strawberrys work the best


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 6, 2004)

I can eat a whole box of cereal... one taste is all it takes.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 6, 2004)

Cereal and boobs......what a wonderful combination to have in your mouth, first thing in the morning.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 6, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Cereal and boobs......what a wonderful combination to have in your mouth, first thing in the morning.



or last thing at night


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 6, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> or last thing at night


 Damn.

 I need a boyfriend. hahahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 6, 2004)

*Workout and Food - October 6*

*Workout:*

 Jogging on the street, from Collins and 63rd to Collins and 43rd and back. 
 40 minutes, 4 miles. I jogged most of it, had to stop and walk for a minute or two a few times. It's farking hot out.

*Food:

*Breakfast

 1 cup Egg beaters
 1 cup Broccoli
 2 caps Udo's Choice

 Mid-Morning

 3 oz. Tilapia
 1 cup Broccoli

 Lunch

 3 oz. Chicken
 1.5 cup Salad
 1 tbsp Pesto Dressing

 Mid-Afternoon

 3 oz. Tilapia
 1 cup broccoli

 Dinner

 3 oz. chicken
 1 cup broccoli

 Evening

 1/2 cup egg beaters
 1/2 cup broccoli
 Fish oil caps - 6


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 6, 2004)

I cheat every weekend.  it is the only way to kep myself sane.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 6, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Damn.
> 
> I need a boyfriend. hahahaha!


And I'll come in on this note  Hey, I'm back. How is everything?


----------



## Jill (Oct 6, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> [
> [/u][/b]Breakfast
> 
> 1 cup Broccoli


Thats just wrong


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 6, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> And I'll come in on this note  Hey, I'm back. How is everything?


 Everything's great. Dont' you have a girlfriend already!? what are you coming in here on this note for!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 6, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Thats just wrong


 I know. 

 Just a few more days... 12 days.

 In the grand scheme of things, what are twelve days of broccoli with my breakfast? They're worth it. I'm almost there. 

 Right? Right????


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 6, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> I cheat every weekend.  it is the only way to kep myself sane.


 I'll work up the courage to become friends with not-entirely-healhty food again some day. hahahaha.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 6, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Everything's great. Dont' you have a girlfriend already!? what are you coming in here on this note for!


Can never have enough pretty women in your life, LOL


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 7, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Can never have enough pretty women in your life, LOL


 Well I won't argue with a man who's payin' me a compliment!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 7, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Thats just wrong



  very wrong


----------



## Velvet (Oct 7, 2004)

Good morning GG!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 7, 2004)

*This sucks...*

Yesterday, I was all telling Jill, "eh, it's only 12 more days of broccoli for breakfast... totally worth it!" I was all "rah-rah" abou it. 

 This morning, my tune is starting to change. This does indeed suck. It sucks so bad I can't even find the right word to describe the level of suckage.

 I want to stick with it just to see what happens. I mean I'm not starving. I'm just not happy. I don't like broccoli that much, but it's convenient and nutritious enough when i only have a little time in the morning to get my breakfast ready. Unless I get up before the crack of ass, I don't have time to be water-stir-frying veggies with nice sauces and seasonings like I do at night. And I just don't FEEL like it anyway. Not in the morning. 

 And yeah, I'm whining and so what. Whine whine whine. I want my oatmeal. And I know I can have it any time I want, but I'm trying to be all disciplined and shit. I'm not going to crack on the last leg of this challenge if I intend on giving this my best shot at winning. 

 As far as achieving something with my body, I already won. I don't need a contest to prove that. However, NOW it's about the money. I have a good chance at winning $25K (or god, if I'm that lucky, the $100K grand champion prize, but I am not expecting that). What's a handful of days of food I wouldn't particularly call "tasty" for the chance at winning a good chunk of change?

 For crying out loud... People subject themselves to eating live critters on Fear Factor and still go home empty-handed. So you see? It could be worse. I'm just subjecting myself to nauseating amounts of broccoli at times when things like syrup-drenched waffles, sugar-laden breakfast cereals or hot, "cinnamony" oatmeal are what I'd really like to be eating.

 Eleven more days or death from a broccoli overdose. Whichever comes first.

 Those BFL people might as well put my name on the check already. I'm not cracking. That prize is mine.

_This self-pep-talk has been brought to you by SunTrust bank -- "eagerly awaiting a large deposit in the near future", and by Don Burrito Mexican Restaurant -- "eagerly awaiting my arrival for my celebratory meal". _


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 7, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning GG!


 Hey you!  good mornin'!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 7, 2004)

Morning GG     I never knew you were doing the BFL challenge! You go girl    What pictures are you submitting as your before pictures?  

Oh, BTW- I LOVE broccoli.  Try putting a little low carb terriyaki sauce in it when your cooking it in the pan.  It's soooo yummy!!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Yesterday, I was all telling Jill, "eh, it's only 12 more days of broccoli for breakfast... totally worth it!" I was all "rah-rah" abou it.
> 
> This morning, my tune is starting to change. This does indeed suck. It sucks so bad I can't even find the right word to describe the level of suckage.
> 
> ...



OMG you crack me up       I love reading your journal!

So, aren't you allowed to have oats for breaky?  Last time, I looked at BFL, I thought it was all about 6 meals each consisting of a fist portion of lean protein and a fist portion of LGI, Complex carbs...has it changed?

Keep up the awesome job..you've already won GG, to me!  
YOu look


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 7, 2004)

Ivy you really are quite the comedian!    I love reading your journal too!!!

AND I am a bit confused too, why can't you eat oatmeal?   
Broccoli for BREAKFAST!!     
You my dear, are a far more disciplined woman than myself.  YOU my dear are a true champion!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 7, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning GG     I never knew you were doing the BFL challenge! You go girl    What pictures are you submitting as your before pictures?
> 
> Oh, BTW- I LOVE broccoli. Try putting a little low carb terriyaki sauce in it when your cooking it in the pan. It's soooo yummy!!


 Hey NC! Good morning! 

 Yeah i finally fessed up about it a few days ago. These are my last two weeks and i'm going hard core on it. 

 Love and Broccoli just don't sound right in the same sentence. haha! I will try that tonight. i do have low-carb teri sauce at home.  Thanks!

 The pictures I'm submitting are inmy gallery... Back and Front.

 I would have loved to submit the ones I took last year, but it's dishonest, since I'd already done a lot of improvement between those and the ones from July. 

 I am trying to find someone here to shoot my 12-week photos. I don't want to shoot them at the gym (as you can see from the red bikini photos which were shot there, the lighting SUCKS). I have a coworker who is a damn good photographer, but I feel awkward asking him to take pictures of me in a bikini, so I will most likely go to like JCPenney or Sears and just get a cheap set of studio shots done. Not sure yet.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 7, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> OMG you crack me up       I love reading your journal!
> 
> So, aren't you allowed to have oats for breaky? Last time, I looked at BFL, I thought it was all about 6 meals each consisting of a fist portion of lean protein and a fist portion of LGI, Complex carbs...has it changed?
> 
> ...


 Yes, the BFL is supposed to be like that. However, I'm modifying it, with the help of my trainer, which is allowed according to the book. A lot of the people who have won the contest have modified the workouts and diet, some of them with the help of a trainer, like me, to a more pre-bb contest type thing. He even wants me to dehydrate a bit right before my 12-week photos.

 Regardless, to me, I think besides the way I look in those final photos, I'll have a better chance with the written portion of the entry. I have been working on my answers for like a week now.

 All whining and rah-rah aside, I'm talking to him about this today, because I'm worried about losing LBM. Something's gotta give, either SOME comp carbs or less cardio. But I'm afraid that if I do this for two weeks, I'll waste away. It doesn't feel right. I'm not starving, I'm not dizzy, I'm perfectly fine, but it just doesn't sit well with me, my deep aversion to broccoli nothwithstanding. haha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 7, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> ...
> Keep up the awesome job..you've already won GG, to me!
> YOu look


 Oh and thank you!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 7, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Ivy you really are quite the comedian!    I love reading your journal too!!!
> 
> AND I am a bit confused too, why can't you eat oatmeal?
> Broccoli for BREAKFAST!!
> You my dear, are a far more disciplined woman than myself.  YOU my dear are a true champion!!


 hahahahaah! Thanks Cyndi! I just amuse myself, and if anyone else laughs along, well that's awesome. hahaha!

 The oatmeal situation -- see my response to Vel above. 

 And as for the discipline -- I had NO IDEA I had this much willpower. The last few months have really opened my eyes. I am as stunned as  you are my dear!


----------



## Jill (Oct 7, 2004)

Why not add a 1/4C dry oats to breakfast??? I know a lot of people who compete and pretty close until comp date they keep that 1 complex carb in. Just a suggestion to make you a teeny weeny bit happier!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I know.
> 
> Just a few more days... 12 days.
> 
> ...



*RIGHT!​*


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Yesterday, I was all telling Jill, "eh, it's only 12 more days of broccoli for breakfast... totally worth it!" I was all "rah-rah" abou it.
> 
> This morning, my tune is starting to change. This does indeed suck. It sucks so bad I can't even find the right word to describe the level of suckage.
> 
> ...


  

If this whole "fitness" thing don't work out for you, in the long run, you can always go into stand up.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 7, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Why not add a 1/4C dry oats to breakfast??? I know a lot of people who compete and pretty close until comp date they keep that 1 complex carb in. Just a suggestion to make you a teeny weeny bit happier!


 I'm seriously considering it 

 I'm miserable.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 7, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> If this whole "fitness" thing don't work out for you, in the long run, you can always go into stand up.


 If i can even STAND UP after these two weeks are through. hahahahaha!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2004)

morning Miss Ivy


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 7, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> morning Miss Ivy


 Well hello there, Eye-Cand-- er... NT.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2004)

how are things with yourself?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 7, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> how are things with yourself?


 Hunky dory here in the land of the broccoli florets. hahaha!

 Actually, as geeky as this will sound, I am currently in much higher spirits (as of five minutes ago). I just found out that one of my all-time favorite cartoons, Home Movies, will be out on DVD next month. 

 And you?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2004)

after being called eye candy ... who's day couldn't be finer 

thanks ... I think I could get fired and it really wouldn't bother me ...   a guy really got to enjoy any little compliement he gets.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 7, 2004)

Not to be gross Ivy, but doesn't all of that brocoli give, well,  gas?   

I am so impressed with your progress.  You are so disciplined


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 7, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Not to be gross Ivy, but doesn't all of that brocoli give, well,  gas?
> 
> I am so impressed with your progress.  You are so disciplined


 HAHHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH! Not gross at all. Girls fart, guys! True story!

 Surprisingly, the answer is no. I actually got more gas from the protein shakes I was drinking before, than from broccoli. 

 And as for you being impressed... Thanks. I'm impressed too, sistah! I had no idea. Let's hope I don't crash land before the 19th  Hahaha!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> HAHHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH! Not gross at all. Girls fart, guys! True story!


Not if they know what's good for 'em.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 7, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Not if they know what's good for 'em.


 
 ooh. promise?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> ooh. promise?


Fart and we shall see.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 7, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Fart and we shall see.


 Haha! Do the words "dutch oven" mean anything to you?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Haha! Do the words "dutch oven" mean anything to you?


Might be worth it.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 7, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Might be worth it.


 It's all fun and games until someone gets gassed.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> It's all fun and games until someone gets gassed.


Can't scare me off that easily.   
(Worst comes to worst, I'll just wear a mask.  )


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 7, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Can't scare me off that easily.
> (Worst comes to worst, I'll just wear a mask.  )


 Sounds like a kinky subculture to me. hahaha!


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Sounds like a kinky subculture to me. hahaha!


You know?  It does sound like a kinky subculture....Maxturbator may be part of that weird fart smelling cult....


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 7, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> You know?  It does sound like a kinky subculture....Maxturbator may be part of that weird fart smelling cult....


It's a heady aroma, but once you get hooked there's no going back.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 7, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> You know? It does sound like a kinky subculture....Maxturbator may be part of that weird fart smelling cult....


 Oh I meant the gas-mask-wearing cult, but hey... maybe you're on to something. hahahaha!


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Oh I meant the gas-mask-wearing cult, but hey... maybe you're on to something. hahahaha!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 7, 2004)

Oh man, did I start all of this?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 7, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Oh man, did I start all of this?


 Welcome to the gutter that is my life... er... _journal_.


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Welcome to the gutter that is my life... er... _journal_.


....so that's what I was smelling......


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 7, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> ....so that's what I was smelling......


  Oh. No. Sorry, that was me. Too much broccoli, you know? 



 Jeanie aren't you sorry you asked?! hahahahahaha!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 7, 2004)

And to think....there used to be an actual journal here, once.....


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 7, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> And to think....there used to be an actual journal here, once.....


Sad, right?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 7, 2004)

*Ricky Williams...*

I can't get enough of this soap opera. Ricky Williams is a jack ass. When he first surprised us all with his retirement, I was one of the few people I know who was all like, "good for you ricky... go find your true calling whatever it is..." Then it turns out he just wants to smoke pot. Then he realized he'd owe money to the Dolphins. Well, duh. Did he think they'd let him walk away with millions in exchange for one of the shittiest seasons so far in recent dolphins history?

 Well anyway, you get the gist of it. Now _this_ is just too rich.


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I can't get enough of this soap opera. Ricky Williams is a jack ass. When he first surprised us all with his retirement, I was one of the few people I know who was all like, "good for you ricky... go find your true calling whatever it is..." Then it turns out he just wants to smoke pot. Then he realized he'd owe money to the Dolphins. Well, duh. Did he think they'd let him walk away with millions in exchange for one of the shittiest seasons so far in recent dolphins history?
> 
> Well anyway, you get the gist of it. Now _this_ is just too rich.


Ivy, that is priceless.....
There is a show in ESPN radio spearheaded by Dan Lebatard, the sports writer for the Miami Herald and broadcaster for ESPN.  He's a Ricky apologist and in fact I emailed him yesterday because I thought that he had is face so far up Ricky's ass that I could smell it thru my radio....


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 7, 2004)

*Workout and Food - October 7*

*Workout*

 Legs/Shoulders Giant super sets (went lighter on everything):

 squats (1 x 10 x 45lb, 3 x 15 x 85lb)
 Walking Lunges (4 x 14 each leg x 10lb dumbells)
 leg extensions (4 x 15 x 20lb <--- low on purpose today!)
 Shoulder press (4 x 15 x 40lb)
 Lat Side Raises (4 x 15 x 10lb)
 Front Raises (4 x 15 x 10lb)

 Abs:

 Hanging Knee Raises (4 x 12)

 Cardio:

 None

*Food
*
 Breakfast

 1 cup egg beaters
 1 cup broccoli
 1/4 cup onions
 1/4 cup tomatoes
 2 caps Udo's Choice

 Mid-Morning

 3 oz. Tilapia
 1 cup broccoli

 Lunch

 3 oz. chicken
 1.5 cup salad
 1 tbsp vinaigrette

 Mid-Afternoon

 3 oz. Tilapia
 1 cup broccoli

 Pre-Workout

 5 oz. tuna
 1 tbps tomato paste 
 1 cup broccoli

 Dinner

 3 oz chicken
 1 cup salad
 1tbsp vinaigrette

 Total Calories: 1070


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 7, 2004)

Here come the Calorie Nazi's.....


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 7, 2004)

wow, most people matched your caloric intake at a single visit to McDonalds. You've got some serious will power GG. I luv it    You might as well include that little bit of toothpaste you swallowed (although I would pass out on legs days eating like that.)


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 7, 2004)

GG rocks!  So well organised ... so well motivated ... so well defined in goals and how to meet them.  I hope I get this well set up.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 7, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Here come the Calorie Nazi's.....


 HAHAHHAHAHAAHHAHAHHAA!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 7, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> wow, most people matched your caloric intake at a single visit to McDonalds. You've got some serious will power GG. I luv it    You might as well include that little bit of toothpaste you swallowed (although I would pass out on legs days eating like that.)


 hahhahahahhahha and the listerine, too 

 Don't forget i'm pretty tiny. 4'11" and about 105 lb. don't require as much as you big boys!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 7, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> GG rocks! So well organised ... so well motivated ... so well defined in goals and how to meet them. I hope I get this well set up.


  Or maybe just O/C D. 

  Thanks, BC.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 7, 2004)

Thas what I'm talking about.​


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 7, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> ​ Thas what I'm talking about.​


 (totally blushing)


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> hahhahahahhahha and the listerine, too
> 
> Don't forget i'm pretty tiny. 4'11" and about 105 lb. don't require as much as you big boys!


Hmm, not quite sure how to comment. I'm only an inch taller, but I would starve on 1100 calories.


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 7, 2004)

But then again, we're all different.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 7, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> But then again, we're all different.


 it's only for a short time... cutting for some pictures for a contest and then i'm getting the cals back up. If I start to feel bad, or I see that I'm losing a lot of LBM in the next week or so, then i'll adjust. but people freak out when i say that i'm eating that low.

 You're a shorty too?  YAY!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 8, 2004)

*Morning Surprise!*

Ladies and gentlemen - we have abs.

 Like a slowly creeping sunrise, just starting to burst over the horizon, so are my abs beginning to make their debut this morning.


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 8, 2004)

Wow you're up already?  Do you sleep?  lol

Niiiiiice about the abs.  Good Job!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 8, 2004)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> Wow you're up already?  Do you sleep?  lol
> 
> Niiiiiice about the abs.  Good Job!


 Thanks, K. 

 Sleep -- Hahahaha! Sadly I've been up since 530 AM, after goign to sleep at 1 AM. 

_Evil, "Internet" is thy name!_

 I usually sleep about 6-7 hours, but lately I've been kinda sleepless/restless/distracted.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 8, 2004)

MORNINGGGGG


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 8, 2004)

Hey there Ivy!!

Congrats on the abs!!  I am told by my sweet handsome coach Gopro that I shouldn't worry about abs NOW,  I should concentrate on growth!!    

My word.. you are TINY.  4'11 awww so cute!!!!      I am 5'6 practically a giant compared to you!!!  

I know everyone tells you this.. but   how is the name of hell can you eat so little???? I would fall over if I ate like that!!  Do you eat that way on leg day?

  The bottom line is you look good and are OK with it, sooo  what the heck do I know?

I like that pic of you too, you are soooooooo pretty.  Your face is gorgeous.  You sorta remind me of someone... in the movies, I don't know, maybe Sandra Bullock?    No wonder why all the IM boys want ya Baaadd!!!  Make em beg Ivy!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 8, 2004)

Morning GG    Did you have your broccoli today??  Congratulations on the abs - you go girl!!    

Have a good weekend sweetie


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 8, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey there Ivy!!
> 
> Congrats on the abs!! I am told by my sweet handsome coach Gopro that I shouldn't worry about abs NOW, I should concentrate on growth!!
> 
> ...


 
 Oh my god, you're so funny! hahahaha! "make 'em beg" -- I'm not used to that kind of attention!  

 Girl... what I wouldn't give to be OVER FIVE FEET TALL. I haven't grown an inch since like 6th grade. My grandmother from my dad's side is like 4'9", so are most of my dad's sisters. In contrast, all the males in my family are tall, except my dad. And half my family has green or blue eyes. I got the shaft on height, pretty eyes, the whole bit! hahaha!

 Eating little -- This is not normal for me, it's just for a short time. I didn't think I'd be able to, but honestly, I am doing just fine. Maybe it's mental, and my body will catch up with me, but whatever it is that's going on with it so far, I am not feeling any ill effects other than boredom and resentment toward broccoli. 

 Sandra Bullock -- You know? I've gotten that before, moreso when I had a hair cut with bangs/fringe. I have also gotten Shannon Daugherty. Don't see it though, but OK!  I'll take it where I can get it! They're both hotties! Thanks!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 8, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning GG  Did you have your broccoli today?? Congratulations on the abs - you go girl!!
> 
> Have a good weekend sweetie


 Good morning! And Thanks!!! WOO HOO!!!

 Broccoli-- hahahaha sure did! It wasn't so bad today. I changed up the spices a bit. Went spicy instead of garlic/herb. Did the same to the eggs.


 Yesterday I could barely look at my plate, and it took forever to eat that for breakfast!

 I need to find some other veggies i can eat this coming week, besides spinach. wait ... hmmm. maybe i can make a spinach omelette.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 8, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> MORNINGGGGG


 Hey Babs!!! How goes it this mornin'?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 8, 2004)

I feel great this morning.  All is well. 

How about you???


----------



## Velvet (Oct 8, 2004)

Good morning GG

have you tried using thawed, chopped frozen spinach...a $hit load of garlic, chives, hot sauce and tex mex spice in those eggs for breaky?  It's a great change up and I find the more spicier the food, the longer I can go again without wanted to eat

That's awesome that you can see your abs...you go, girl..only 1.5weeks left right?  Keep it up...stay focused on the prize (the best you ever!)


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 8, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> I feel great this morning.  All is well.
> 
> How about you???


 Can't complain. I'm alive and cheesy!

 It's a good day, and will continue to be so, at least until the boss walks in here with more work for me to do.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 8, 2004)

LOL - Alive and cheesy

Yeah - when your boss does something like that, you know he/she's only giving it to YOU because they don't want to do it.  Like my boss for instance.  His boss's boss would give my boss's boss work to do, he'll turn around and tell my boss to do then my boss will deligate that crap to me.....so then I do it - turn it back into my boss, then my boss turns it back over to his boss - and so on.....


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 8, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning GG
> 
> have you tried using thawed, chopped frozen spinach...a $hit load of garlic, chives, hot sauce and tex mex spice in those eggs for breaky? It's a great change up and I find the more spicier the food, the longer I can go again without wanted to eat
> 
> That's awesome that you can see your abs...you go, girl..only 1.5weeks left right? Keep it up...stay focused on the prize (the best you ever!)


 Hey VE! Thanks! Yes, just about 1.5 weeks!

 Chopped frozen veggies -- haven't been able to eat any. They gross me out for some reason.  So far, I've only been able to eat fresh stuff. So I buy bags of  baby spinach leaves and make my salads out of that most of the time, instead of lettuce, or in addition to lettuce. 

 Adding spinach to my eggs to make an omelette will be a first tomorrow, actually! 


 And hell yeah I've done the southwestern/tex mex spicy egg thing. On weekends at least, when I have more time to chop up red and green peppers and stuff, I make that. And gahhhhlic. Mmmmmm. Man I love garlic.

 I don't know about spicy food holding off my appetite, but it certainly makes me feel more "alive" hahaha! Loooooove spicy food like nobody's business!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 8, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Loooooove spicy food like nobody's business!


me too, don't think my friends like me eatin tho..or the 3 tablespoons minimum of garlic I add to like every dish..hmmmmmmm


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2004)

Ohhhhhhhhh IVY   

Good Friday morning!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 8, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Ohhhhhhhhh IVY
> 
> Good Friday morning!


 Heyyyyyyyy! Good morning NT!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 8, 2004)

If I see one more smilie face I will....

     :bounce:


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 8, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> If I see one more smilie face I will....
> 
> :bounce:


 


 (You KNEW that was comin' at ya, right?)


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 8, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> (You KNEW that was comin' at ya, right?)


  

(Talk to my hairless, pink butt!!!!)


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 8, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> (Talk to my hairless, pink butt!!!!)


 you should go see a doctor about that.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 8, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> you should go see a doctor about that.


He didn't want to talk to it either.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 8, 2004)

*Workout and Food - October 8*

Despite the low cals, and what I thought would be a major lack of energy, I had a superb workout (albeit with lower weights for a few of the exercises). Even did some super sets within the giant sets. Felt great. RAWR!

 And some guy totally hit on me at Wild Oats. No big deal, except I'm not used to this. I'm a bumbling idiot whenever that happens.


*Workout
*
 Chest/Back

 Chest Press (1 x 12 x 40, 3 x 15 x 70lb)
 Seated Rows (3 x 15 x 70lb)
 Incline Press (3 x 15 x 20lb dumbells)
 WG Pull Downs (3 x 15 x 50lb)
 Flat Bench Dumbell Flies, super setted with cable crossovers (3 x 15 x 12lb + 3 x 12 x 20lb)
 Bent Over Rows (3 x 15 x 50lb)

 Bicep/Tricep

 Bar Curls (3 x 15 x 30lb)
 Cable Pushdowns (3 x 15 x 70lb)
 Hammer Curls (3 x 15 x 15lb)
 Reverse Cable Pushdowns (3 x 15 x 40lb)

 Abs

 Hanging Knee Raises (3 x 12)

 Cardio

 Stairmaster, Level 10, HIIT, 20 Minutes 


*Food*

 Breakfast

 1 cup egg beaters
 1 cup broccoli

 Mid-Morning

 3 oz. orange roughy
 1 cup broccoli

 Lunch

 3 oz. chicken
 1.5 cup salad with red onions (YUUUUM) and olive oil/vinegar
 1 tbsp tomato paste

 Mid-Afternoon

 3 oz. tilapia
 1.5 cup spring mix with red onions
 1 tbsp annie's naturals balsamic vinaigrette

 Dinner/Post Workout

 3 oz. chicken
 1 cup broccoli
 .5 tbsp fish oil
 1 tbsp tomato paste

 Late Evening (this is later right before i go to the movies)

 1 cup egg beaters
 1 cup broccoli

 Total Calories: 1068


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 8, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> And some guy totally hit on me at Wild Oats. No big deal, except I'm not used to this. I'm a bumbling idiot whenever that happens.


Why in the hell are you not used to this?  I refuse to believe that you are not used to be hit on.  I saw you.  I would be very surprised that this is a fact.  I saw you in a bathing suit no less and you looked great.  Wait, you weren't wearing a bathing suit, were you? 
Don't sell yourself short and don't be a bumbling idiot, that's my job....


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 8, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Why in the hell are you not used to this? I refuse to believe that you are not used to be hit on. I saw you. I would be very surprised that this is a fact. I saw you in a bathing suit no less and you looked great. Wait, you weren't wearing a bathing suit, were you?
> Don't sell yourself short and don't be a bumbling idiot, that's my job....


 Tony!!!!! hahahahah! I didn't always look like this, and i wasn't always this confident or whatever it is that's making me walk around differently or carry myself with a little more self-confidence. It's WEIRD. I did get hit on before, but not this often! Seriously. I wouldn't lie! And despite all this self-confidence, when I get hit on, I totally feel like an idiot every time, in a cute way, I guess. All i do is blush and feel like turning around and making sure it's me they're talking to and not some uber hot chickie behind me.

 And yes, i was wearing a bikini when we hung out, but i had a tank top over it.

 And thank you... you are too sweet (i know guys hate to be called sweet but fuck it, you are! hahaha).


----------



## Jill (Oct 8, 2004)

What is Wild oats?


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 8, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Tony!!!!! hahahahah! I didn't always look like this, and i wasn't always this confident or whatever it is that's making me walk around differently or carry myself with a little more self-confidence. It's WEIRD. I did get hit on before, but not this often! Seriously. I wouldn't lie! And despite all this self-confidence, when I get hit on, I totally feel like an idiot every time, in a cute way, I guess. All i do is blush and feel like turning around and making sure it's me they're talking to and not some uber hot chickie behind me.
> 
> And yes, i was wearing a bikini when we hung out, but i had a tank top over it.
> 
> And thank you... you are too sweet (i know guys hate to be called sweet but fuck it, you are! hahaha).


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 8, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> What is Wild oats?


 A wholefoods grocery store...

 Like Whole Foods Market.


----------



## Jill (Oct 8, 2004)

Are you going on a date miss???


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 8, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Are you going on a date miss???


 A date... wouldn't THAT be nice. But no. No date. Just meeting some friends for a movie on south beach.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 8, 2004)

Did the guy use a good line? Did he look you in the eyes and sound all sincere?  (Cause that's the one to trust.  )


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 8, 2004)

HOW CUTE... Hit on at whole foods...AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!

wwww!



wwwww!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 9, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Did the guy use a good line? Did he look you in the eyes and sound all sincere? (Cause that's the one to trust.  )


 Hahahaha! Actually I was the one having a hard time looking anyone in the eyes for some reason. He was really sweet, and i was in a hurry to get to my trainer's place. So when he started talking to me, and it was kinda obvious he was trying to "meet" me, you know? I just kinda stammered, said something funny while the lady rang up my items, and then I paid and said "See you around!" before practically running out the door! hahahaha! 

 WHo's a loser? I'm a loser! hahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 9, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> HOW CUTE... Hit on at whole foods...AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!
> 
> wwww!
> 
> ...


 hahahahahaha... yeah go ahead and laugh.  really cute. 

 Maybe he'll be there when I go again! Wouldn't THAT be a coincidence!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 9, 2004)

Hi GG.  I think you are going to need to get used to being "hit on"!  Enjoy it


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 9, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Hi GG.  I think you are going to need to get used to being "hit on"!  Enjoy it


 hahahha! Thanks Jeanie! I don't think i'll ever get used to it!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 9, 2004)

^​*This body *​*was inside*​*of there*​*V*​​


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 9, 2004)

What a sexy lady


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 9, 2004)

^​*This  body  *​*was inside*​*of there.*​*V*​ 


 


       ​ 
Lotsa hard work and guts!!! Well done!!!​You've built a beautiful body GG.​You aren't gonna get around in public much without the​average red blooded American male​wanting you to share it with him.​ 
  ​


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 9, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> ^ *This body *​ *was inside*​ *of there*​ *V
> 
> * Lotsa hard work and guts!!! Well done!!!​ You've built a beautiful body GG.​ You aren't gonna get around in public much without the​ average red blooded American male​ wanting you to share it with him.​ ​ ​


  Duuuuude seriously... ahahahahaha! it hurts my eyes to see that photo so big. hahahahahaha! 

 Believe me i am in shock every time i catch a glimpse of myself in the mirror or any shiny, reflective object for that matter. hahaha!

  "Who the hell is that? Certainly not ME!" 

  It will take a while. 

 Thank you. Too bad for those redblooded american males... i'm feeling kinda selfish lately! hahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 9, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> What a sexy lady


 :blush:


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 10, 2004)

What a babe!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 10, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> What a babe!


 Who?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 10, 2004)

you 

You've made some great progress Miss Ivy.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 10, 2004)

Ivy, where you at ?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 10, 2004)

*Sunday outing...*

So I went to Target today, to get some new pants and shorts.

 I  Target. Target rocks my world.

 Happiness is having to shop in Target's kids' department because the smallest size in the adults' departments is too big.

 Sadness is having to walk out of Target empty-handed because the biggest size in the kids' department is too small.


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 10, 2004)

I think they have size 1 in Junior department


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 10, 2004)

by the way... I have no idea how I missed the 8 week pics of you in red bikini but you look AMAZING  .. keeps me on the diet just  by looking at them


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 10, 2004)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> I think they have size 1 in Junior department


 In the style of jeans that I liked, the size 1 was big on me around the waist! IMAGINE?!?!!?!? I am now smaller than i was in high school. I barely squeezed into a 1 in high school. I got really pissed off, but then realized what I was getting pissed off about and was suddenly not so angry anymore. 

 And the girls' size 12 is PERFECT around the waist, but tight on the hips. Thg girls' size 14 fits like a juniors size 1, only the lenght is perfect! 

 I give up. I think I'm going to buy a sewing machine and a how-to-sew book.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 10, 2004)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> by the way... I have no idea how I missed the 8 week pics of you in red bikini but you look AMAZING  .. keeps me on the diet just  by looking at them


 Thank you Katia! hahaha! Those photos keep me on the diet too!  Woo hoo!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 10, 2004)

Wow, I just saw the pics up above. You are so freaking sexy now but that is just compounded by seeing how much sacrifice you went through to get where you are. That is truly inspiring Ivy. Way to go!


----------



## klmclean (Oct 10, 2004)

*Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Now, that is truely a transformation if I've ever seen one! You are sure to win the BFL challenge Too funny about you shopping at Target in the kids department, I used to shop in the kids department at Wal-Mart (those were the good old days). But, you have inspired me to get my diet under control and I just wanted to thank you. I started morning cardio last week and never thought I would last the week, let alone enjoy it, but by Friday I was so full of energy I was up before my alarm clock waiting to go the gym. I've been doing my weights five nights for about 12 weeks now, but until I stop eating everything in sight I'll never see all the results of my hard work at the gym. So, now that I've seen your new pics I'm more then determined to clean up my eating habits, I can do it, and I will! Thanks again so much for the motivation, you look SPECTACULAR! 
You are truely an inspiration. Good luck!


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 10, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> In the style of jeans that I liked, the size 1 was big on me around the waist! IMAGINE?!?!!?!? I am now smaller than i was in high school. I barely squeezed into a 1 in high school. I got really pissed off, but then realized what I was getting pissed off about and was suddenly not so angry anymore.
> 
> And the girls' size 12 is PERFECT around the waist, but tight on the hips. Thg girls' size 14 fits like a juniors size 1, only the lenght is perfect!
> 
> I give up. I think I'm going to buy a sewing machine and a how-to-sew book.


Abercrombie has size 00, but finding jeans is a bitch for me too. Finding the right color, cut, and style are one thing. If I can actually find the right size that's another, but even petite sizes have a 30" inseam and I need to roll the pant legs. I'm relegating myself to the kid's dept. like my mom used to. I think I probably wear a size 12, maybe 14.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 11, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Wow, I just saw the pics up above. You are so freaking sexy now but that is just compounded by seeing how much sacrifice you went through to get where you are. That is truly inspiring Ivy. Way to go!


 Hey Rock! Thanks! haha -- "sacrifice" -- that is an understatement!  Funny thing -- it's not so much a sacrifice anymore, as much as it is a choice.  Weird how that changes...


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 11, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Now, that is truely a transformation if I've ever seen one! You are sure to win the BFL challenge Too funny about you shopping at Target in the kids department, I used to shop in the kids department at Wal-Mart (those were the good old days). But, you have inspired me to get my diet under control and I just wanted to thank you. I started morning cardio last week and never thought I would last the week, let alone enjoy it, but by Friday I was so full of energy I was up before my alarm clock waiting to go the gym. I've been doing my weights five nights for about 12 weeks now, but until I stop eating everything in sight I'll never see all the results of my hard work at the gym. So, now that I've seen your new pics I'm more then determined to clean up my eating habits, I can do it, and I will! Thanks again so much for the motivation, you look SPECTACULAR!
> You are truely an inspiration. Good luck!


 klmclean: Wow, thank you! I do hope I win that contest, but even if I don't get picked, and as corny as it sounds every time I say it... I'm already a winner. I feel like I won regardless. 

 And darn... I still can't believe people consider me to be some kind of inspiration. Don't think I'll ever get used to hearing something like that! 

 Good luck with your goals! Keep it up!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 11, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Abercrombie has size 00, but finding jeans is a bitch for me too. Finding the right color, cut, and style are one thing. If I can actually find the right size that's another, but even petite sizes have a 30" inseam and I need to roll the pant legs. I'm relegating myself to the kid's dept. like my mom used to. I think I probably wear a size 12, maybe 14.


 It's too bad Abercrombie = $$$.  Unless I can find something on clearance, I probably won't be shopping there. Kinda strapped for cash at the moment.  You're right though about finding stuff that hits the three important points; color, style and size. I have that problem with shoes. I'm a size 5, or 5 1/2, and apparently there are a lot of small-footed women in Miami because I often have a hard time finding shoes (except sneakers)!

 I already shop at the kids' department of sports authority regularly. I'd been doing that for a while just because since almost all that stuff is stretchy, it already used to fit... And they're all the right length. Not to mention kids' activewear is half the price of adults'! I can get really nice nike and adidas stuff in the kids' department!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 11, 2004)

Morning GG!! I wish I had to shop in the kids department   .  Good Luck finding some jeans, I can never find them long enough!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 11, 2004)

*last day of week 11*

Damn. I'm so psyched. I'm starting week 12 tomorrow. The last week of the challenge! WOO HOO!!!

 I'm not posting my food here for this coming week because it's pretty much the same thing I've been eating the past week. It's a waste of time to just retype everything. Basically -- a veggie and a protein at every meal, six times a day, plus efa's and lots of water. I'll just post my workouts, and if anyone cares to see what I ate (why? I don't know!) just refer to any entry from like last week. Knock yourself out, it's really exciting stuff (har har har).

 Speaking of exciting stuff, I've got some things in the works, work-wise. Not sure of details yet, but I'm definitely looking forward to the next few weeks, as I'll have a better idea of how things will play out. Will share when I know for certain.  Let's just say I think I'm finally moving in the right direction.

 I hope everyone had a great weekend! Or at least more productive than mine (laundry, cooking, tv, and countless hours of my life sucked away mercilessly by the internet).


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 11, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning GG!! I wish I had to shop in the kids department   .  Good Luck finding some jeans, I can never find them long enough!!


 Hahahahah! Thanks Andrea! On the flip side, I always have to take mine up! Even some that are "short" or "ankle" length -- they're for short talll people apparently!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 11, 2004)

morning GG 

1 more week...

What's the next step?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 11, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> morning GG
> 
> 1 more week...
> 
> What's the next step?


 Hey babs! Good morning! Read about your weekend on andrea's... damn those brownies! They're hard to resist! 

 Next step: Not so sure what the next step is. I don't want to build too much of a "muscular" physique, but I would like to develop some more definition in my "problem" areas (lower back, butt, thighs), so I might change up the workouts a bit, hit those spots, see what I can do about it.

 The overall next goal is to stay fit and start helping others do this, too. 

 Isn't that the required cliche? Formerly unfit people who get in shape and then want to help other people do it?  haha!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 11, 2004)

I think that's sweet that  you want to help other people get in shape!!     My butt is my problem too, I've got a ghetto booty!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 11, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I think that's sweet that  you want to help other people get in shape!!     My butt is my problem too, I've got a ghetto booty!!


 "...Oh my god becky, look at her butt... It's so ROUND." Hahahahaha!

 You know, guys would go nuts over you down here in Miami. 

 I had a fairly large butt as well, but wide instead of round.


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi Ivy!

Good luck with your last week!  You'll have no problems.    

LOVE your AVI!!  Pretty pretty woman!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 11, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hi Ivy!
> 
> Good luck with your last week!  You'll have no problems.
> 
> LOVE your AVI!!  Pretty pretty woman!!


 Thanks Cyndi!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 11, 2004)

*pain-in-my-ass coworkers  (a vent with no rhyme or reason)*

First there's Butterface -- this really moody girl.  She is a pain in my ass because she NEVER EVER EVER smiles or says hello when we coincide in the hallway. In fact, though we have never had any problems, she always looks away, or right past me. And it's not jsut me. She does this to everyone. And every time a new female gets hired in my department, she gets really catty. I think she just hates other women. Oh and the nickname is a long story. Guys might know from whence such a nickname stems.

 Butterface ruins my mood for no good reason every farking day. How hard is it to just say hi, or smile or say good morning? I am not askign her to tell me how her weekend was, or anything. Even when I've complimented her on her new hair cut or a cute pair of shoes, she's still dry and aloof. I wonder what the stick up her ass is all about. Really.

 Then there's Smoky. He's one of the various smokers in my department. He smells like an ashtray 24/7. He gave me attitude once because I dared to spritz air freshener in my cubicle, which was left smelling like him after he walked by it. I don't have to sit here and smell his nasty habit, but I felt mean telling him to wash his hands and face after he goes for a smoke. So I took care of the air in my space at least. Well, when he asked me why I do that, i had to tell him the truth. He seemed offended, and then just askd that i warn him before I spray, because -- get this -- it bothers his nose. Uh... whatever.

 Anyway, I came in over the weekend, and did some quick work, so I ate here. Naturally there is no garbage pick up service, so this morning my garbage reeked because of the used plate and plastic utensils I left in there on Saturday morning. So I threw it all out, and spritzed some airfreshener! 

 Now Smoky is blatantly ignoring me! He's MAD BECAUSE I SPRITZED AIR FRESHENER WITHOUT WARNING HIM!

 Jeeeez.

 Alrighty -- well i just had to vent. It's monday morning and these two people have already managed to chap my ass. I'm over it now. Back to work!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm also really bothered by smoke, especially my eyes.  There's a woman in the cube next to me that uses about a gallon of some pungent apple scented lotion a day.  It almost bothers me as much as the smoke.  

My cube smells like chicken, veggies and cinnamon


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 11, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I'm also really bothered by smoke, especially my eyes. There's a woman in the cube next to me that uses about a gallon of some pungent apple scented lotion a day. It almost bothers me as much as the smoke.
> 
> My cube smells like chicken, veggies and cinnamon


 Hahahaha! My cubicle currently smells like watermelon bubblegum. 

 Oh hey, I'm gonna try that cinnamon suggestion when I make chicken on Wednesday.   Thanks!

 And good morning!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 11, 2004)

I'll just mail you some chicken, i've got tons. lmao

G'morning


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 11, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I'll just mail you some chicken, i've got tons. lmao
> 
> G'morning


 Just chicken?  hahahhahahaha!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 11, 2004)

Just goes to show ya no matter how fit or what shape you're in, finding jeans is always a hassle! Your before pics look like mine..altho I don't have afters yet  But yeah you are doing great, sorry for not visiting before, but I am sayin hey now  

BTW I am with the wide-ass camp.  I need a wide load sign


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 11, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Just goes to show ya no matter how fit or what shape you're in, finding jeans is always a hassle! Your before pics look like mine..altho I don't have afters yet  But yeah you are doing great, sorry for not visiting before, but I am sayin hey now
> 
> BTW I am with the wide-ass camp.  I need a wide load sign


 Hey greeky! Welcome to my mad, mad world here!  No need to be sorry! Yer here now! 

 I find it hard to complain about not finding jeans, though it won't stop me from complaining anyway. But joking aside, I felt really bad at the store, because I was bitching about a size 1 being too big and the attendant in the fitting room was a kinda heavy girl. She was rolling her eyes at me. I felt horrible  I'm not out to make anyone feel bad, and now i have to watch what I say because some people are sensitive to those kinds of comments. Sucks.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 11, 2004)

*Quirky Food Places*

Last week I shared with ya'll the link to Cereality. The cereal bar.

 This week, peanut butter. 

PB Loco in Minnesota and Peanut Butter & Co. in New York City.

 These people need to get their act together and bring the love to South Florida.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 11, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> These people need to get their act together and bring the love to South Florida.


You mean South Michigan?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 11, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You mean South Michigan?


 The thumb? HAHAHAHA!

 Seriously though - we get the shaft down here for all sorts of cool stuff. Ikea is finally coming to Florida,  but not south enough. I will still have to drive like an hour to get to it (which I'll _gladly _do when they open). Chipotle? Nah... They'll go to Orlando and open 3 in one year, but Miami is just not a priority to them.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 11, 2004)

this is Nt ... checking in on a holiday while on call ... how great is that 

Morning Miss GG


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 11, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> this is Nt ... checking in on a holiday while on call ... how great is that
> 
> Morning Miss GG


 Now that's some dedication  you've got there, NT. Very nice of you to stop by and say hello!  How was your Thanksgiving?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 11, 2004)

it was good thanks.  We went to my wife's parents Saturday and my mom's yesterday.  

I'm only dedicated because I have to be.    I'd prefer not to be on call at all.

How are things with you?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 11, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> it was good thanks.  We went to my wife's parents Saturday and my mom's yesterday.
> 
> I'm only dedicated because I have to be.    I'd prefer not to be on call at all.
> 
> How are things with you?


 hahahaha I meant dedicated to IM! 

 Things with me -- alright, just another generic day at work. Looking forward to 5 pm so i can get on with my life and things that really matter, like working out my legs and that sort of thing hahaha! You know, priorities...


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 11, 2004)

Why work the legs at all?  Just wear pants.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 11, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Why work the legs at all?  Just wear pants.


 I'll wear pants when I'm old and gray and full of varicose veins. For now, I am striving to have sexy legs, darlin'.

 Besides, all my pants are big on me. hahaahah. They might as well be ankle warmers


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 11, 2004)

Hiya GG.  Hope your next week is as fun as it looks like it will be.  The glory of succes is so sweet!! I get pushed by some one in an office environment and I get pissed off then want to play the revenge came.  I do not like myself when i feel that way.  I ran a medium sized company for a while with 50 to 80 employees.  As the boss it went the other way ... butt kissers.  I hated them even more cuz they're always soo two-faced.  I work for my self now and love it ... couldn't ever go back to being an office person with out lots of vallium.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 11, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I'll wear pants when I'm old and gray and full of varicose veins. For now, I am striving to have sexy legs, darlin'.
> 
> Besides, all my pants are big on me. hahaahah. They might as well be ankle warmers


So you're not gonna wear pants anymore?  In that case I retract my earlier comment.  You better work those legs, cause the boys will be a-chasin'.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 11, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> So you're not gonna wear pants anymore? In that case I retract my earlier comment. You better work those legs, cause the boys will be a-chasin'.


 What boys. I live in miami beach. Boys here are gay for the most part. hahaha! _"Not that there's anything wrong with that."_


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 11, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> What boys. I live in miami beach. Boys here are gay for the most part. hahaha! _"Not that there's anything wrong with that."_


If anyone can convert them.........


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 11, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Isn't that the required cliche? Formerly unfit people who get in shape and then want to help other people do it?  haha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 11, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Hiya GG. Hope your next week is as fun as it looks like it will be. The glory of succes is so sweet!! I get pushed by some one in an office environment and I get pissed off then want to play the revenge came. I do not like myself when i feel that way. I ran a medium sized company for a while with 50 to 80 employees. As the boss it went the other way ... butt kissers. I hated them even more cuz they're always soo two-faced. I work for my self now and love it ... couldn't ever go back to being an office person with out lots of vallium.


 BC. if I weren't so scared sometimes of .. well, I'm not sure of what, exactly.  If i weren't so scared soemtiems, i would have already kissed the office scene goodbye. Partly because of my strong dislike for this place (and any other office setting) is why I'm moving into a fitness-related career path.  

 Never been a boss, so the butt-kissing part I've never had the pleasure to get sick of  hahaha!

 As for this coming week -- I'm READY! RAWRRRRRR!!!!! Dude, I've become a navel gazer - gazing at my own navel every time i go to the ladies' room... I'm like, "holy crap! I have a waist line!" hahahah! People must think I'm crazy.


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 11, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> First there's Butterface -- this really moody girl.  She is a pain in my ass because she NEVER EVER EVER smiles or says hello when we coincide in the hallway. In fact, though we have never had any problems, she always looks away, or right past me. And it's not jsut me. She does this to everyone. And every time a new female gets hired in my department, she gets really catty. I think she just hates other women. Oh and the nickname is a long story. Guys might know from whence such a nickname stems.
> 
> Butterface ruins my mood for no good reason every farking day. How hard is it to just say hi, or smile or say good morning? I am not askign her to tell me how her weekend was, or anything. Even when I've complimented her on her new hair cut or a cute pair of shoes, she's still dry and aloof. I wonder what the stick up her ass is all about. Really.
> 
> ...



I know a butterface!!   SMOKING IN WORK???  Isn't that against the law????


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 11, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I know a butterface!!   SMOKING IN WORK???  Isn't that against the law????


 Butterface -- HAHAHHAHAHAHA! Awesome. 

 Smoking at work. No he goes outside to smoke, but when he comes back inside, he REEKS. And the few times that I've had to pick up a job he's working on, and he gives me the job folder and all paperwork for it, all  of it smells really bad from him just touching it and having it near him. It's horrible.

 As an aside, I'd like to add that that guy spends more time outside smoking than at his desk. Clients come by to find him and they're always like, "Where's Smoky? Oh he's outsdie again isnt' he..." hahaha! 

 What a terrible habit, seriously.


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 11, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Last week I shared with ya'll the link to Cereality. The cereal bar.
> 
> This week, peanut butter.
> 
> ...


I used to live right by this. http://www.stylepeanutspread.com/


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 11, 2004)

Never went to the restaurant though, but their PB is awesome.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 11, 2004)

It always throws me off when I go to Las Vegas and people are smoking everywhere. But being in California, where smoking just about everywhere is illegal, that makes sense.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 11, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> I used to live right by this. http://www.stylepeanutspread.com/


 Oh  my god. just kill me now. hahahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 11, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Never went to the restaurant though, but their PB is awesome.


 I'd be all over that cinnamon flavored one!


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 11, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I'd be all over that cinnamon flavored one!


Oh I LOVE that one. Damn me, they have almond butter now too. Called Trend. I may have to order some online.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 11, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> It always throws me off when I go to Las Vegas and people are smoking everywhere. But being in California, where smoking just about everywhere is illegal, that makes sense.


 It's getting tougher for smokers here in florida too. Now restaurants and even some bars (the ones whose sales are a certain % from food) are non-smoking by law.

 Plus all work places. Mine has this tiny little covered area outside... it's the receiving dock, but that's where smokers are allowed to smoke. They can't do it in the front of the building either.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 11, 2004)

I miss smoking.  Being able to walk up the stairs without fainting is annoying.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 11, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Oh I LOVE that one. Damn me, they have almond butter now too. Called Trend. I may have to order some online.


 I don't know if you are latina, so maybe you have no idea what I'm talking about, but we cubans have a christmas/holiday treat called "Turron". There is one variety (jijona) that tastes just like almond butter.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 11, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Oh I LOVE that one. Damn me, they have almond butter now too. Called Trend. I may have to order some online.


 OH MAN. I just checked out the almond butters website. 

 ARRRGHHHH! 

 Maybe it's a good thing that a) they don't exist here in so. Florida and b) I am too lazy to go through the trouble of looking for my credit card to place an online order right now


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 11, 2004)

New avatar looks great. 

Keep up the hard work! Everything is looking good.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 11, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> New avatar looks great.
> 
> Keep up the hard work! Everything is looking good.


 Hey Monstar!! Thanks!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 11, 2004)

Vanilla.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 11, 2004)

*Workout and Food - October 11*

Food - same as last week.
 Protein and veggie - six meals a day. Tons of water.

 Workout

 Legs/Shoulders:

 1 set of warm up squats, just body weight.

 Squats (4 x 15 x 85lb)
 Walking Lunges (4 x 30 x 15lb dumbells)
 SLDLs (4 x 15 x 50lb)
 Seated Leg Curls (4 x 15 x 80lb)
 Shoulder Press (4 x 15 x 25lb dumbells)
 Lateral Side Raises (4 x 15 x 6lb)
 Front Raises (4 x 15 x 6lb)

 Abs:

 Decline Bench Crunches (2 x 30)
 Weighted Crunches (2 x 25 x 60lb)
 Hanging Knee Raises (3 x 12)

 Cardio:

 Elliptical Trainer, 15 minutes
 Jumprope, 15 minutes


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 11, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Vanilla.


 I see no vanilla here, darlin'!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 12, 2004)

You know it HAS to be a bad omen when on your drive to work, three consecutive radio stations are playing "The Monster Mash".


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 12, 2004)

Ivy!!

It was a graveyard smash!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 12, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Ivy!!
> 
> It was a graveyard smash!!!!!!!!!!


 "whatever happened to my transylvania twist..."

 bwahahahhahahahaa!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 12, 2004)

Good morning GG....IT'S THE LAST WEEK..wahooooooooooooo, Yer in the home stretch girl   


So protein + veggie eh?  no Carbs?  you poor thing! lol  I see you still have the brocolli in there for breaky lol..such dedication to the cause!

Are you getting your 'after' pics professionaly done?  have you picked out your bikini and shoes yet?  Gonna tan for it?  Get your hair done?  hee hee, go all out girl, you deserve it!  Oh, and don't forget the massage to get you all relaxed for your photo shoot!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 12, 2004)

Morning Ivy!! It's getting close hun- have you decided how your going to spend that money WHEN you win!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 12, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning GG....IT'S THE LAST WEEK..wahooooooooooooo, Yer in the home stretch girl


 I KNOW!!! HOW CRAZY IS THAT?!?!!? I actually committed to something and stuck through it. This is not like me. I lose interest in things very quickly. So on so many levels, this BFL thing is a milestone in my life. Wow.  Thank you Vel!



> So protein + veggie eh? no Carbs? you poor thing! lol I see you still have the brocolli in there for breaky lol..such dedication to the cause!


 Yeah, it's not even an issue at this point. i could probably continue to eat this way indefinitely. I have completely lost cravings. I joke about reeces pieces and chocolate and peanut butter but the truth is that I am not CRAVING them. I am not craving anything. I just eat, automatically, when I'm supposed to and don't really think about what I'm missing out on. The last few times i've gone grocery shopping, i didn't even need a list. i knew exactly waht i had to buy (turkey, tuna, chicken, broccoli, romaine and arugula), and didn't stray into the aisles. Was in and out in like 15 minutes or less. 

 Its like I'm a completely different person.



> Are you getting your 'after' pics professionaly done? have you picked out your bikini and shoes yet? Gonna tan for it? Get your hair done? hee hee, go all out girl, you deserve it! Oh, and don't forget the massage to get you all relaxed for your photo shoot!


 Funny you ask. They'll be SEMI-professional p hotos. The guy shooting them is a recent art school grad. A friend of my family. I'm helping him out ($$$) and he's helping me out (good pics, low price).

 Tanning -- I found a girl who will give me an airbrush tan at her house, thoguh she works for a salon. But she'll charge me less because she's doing it on the side instead of through the salon. This will be great, too. And I'll be more comfortable. Last time I did that, the airbrusher was a guy. I felt kinda creeped out because I had to be naked and stuff. 

 Shoes -- I was thinking of going barefoot for most. At least for the ones i have to send in, they don't really encourage you to wear heels and stuff. I might take a few with heels just because. I also want to take some photos in this amazing blue dress I'd bought at a consigmnent shop a while back. It looks UNREAL now. I can't believe that's me in that dress! hahaha!

 Hair and make up -- was thinking of leaving my hair natural. I'm not very fond of "hair do's". But makeup, I was thinking of making an appoitnment at the M.A.C. store. I love their make-up artists. But again... I don't want to stray too far from looking "natural". It's just not me.We'll see what I end up doing with that. This will be a busy busy week for me! 

 Massage -- damn. i hadn't even thought of that ;-) gotta find a pair of good, talented hands to take care of that part. I don't know any masseusse here. My trainer probably knows someone. I deserve it dammit!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 12, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Ivy!! It's getting close hun- have you decided how your going to spend that money WHEN you win!!


 HELL YES.

 Of course,  because i'm so responsible, I will pay off my lingering credit card debt (not much left thank goodness), and maybe some of my student loans. Unless I decide to use that money to go back to school. In which case, that automatically puts my student loans on hold  YAY!

 The dreamer side of me wants to pack a small backpack and book a flight to somewhere in Europe and just live all over europe for a while. I was actually talkign about that with someone last night. How I've always wanted to go, but haven't gotten around to it.

 The practical side of me keeps nagging me to invest my winnings on some real estate. But honestly, everything is so over-inflated  here in south florida. If I chose to go that route, I'd look at buying something in another state. I want to leave Florida anyway, so that's not even an option, to buy something here, unless it's to flip it around and make money off it in the short term.

 So to answer your question -- YES. I've been day dreaming about my winnings hahahahahahahahaa!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 12, 2004)

Positive thinking positive thinking! Not tired on no carbs? No carbs makes most of us CRAZY


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 12, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Positive thinking positive thinking! Not tired on no carbs? No carbs makes most of us CRAZY


 Surprisingly, not at all. Maybe because I am drinking some coffee in the mornings, and just a little bit of caffeine gets me going all day. But truthfully, not tired at all. In fact have been staying up later than usual, too. Weird. I was tired the first day or so... especially at the gym.

 The only carbs i really do sortof miss are the ones in my morning oatmeal, and i think it's more for the "comfort" of it than anything else. I love a warm bowl of oatmeal with lots of cinnamon...


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 12, 2004)

Me too, every time I tried to cut carbs I missed my oaties more than anything else.  They need to make low carb oaties


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 12, 2004)

Go to Europe...................... and take me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     Seriously though- you should do something you've always wanted to do because you've busted your ass for this and you deserve it!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 12, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Go to Europe...................... and take me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Seriously though- you should do something you've always wanted to do because you've busted your ass for this and you deserve it!!


 I WANT to go to europe, but then i think... i can't really afford to leave my job for that long (the prize money won't last forever!), and I've got some responsibilities here that i can't leave for extended periods of time. I mean i can arrange for it all to be taken care of... I'm just nitpicky and worrisome and hahhaha... i stress about what might happen while i'm gone.


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 12, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> It's getting tougher for smokers here in florida too. Now restaurants and even some bars (the ones whose sales are a certain % from food) are non-smoking by law.
> 
> Plus all work places. Mine has this tiny little covered area outside... it's the receiving dock, but that's where smokers are allowed to smoke. They can't do it in the front of the building either.


 
Not to go back to this, but something that really "chaps my ass" as you say is the fact that smokers spend half the day outside smoking, while those like me who don't smoke, are kicking our asses working like crazy while those assholes spend easily 1-2 hours a day outside smoking cigarrettes..... 

Well, I am off to the convention, I'll be back around later....


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 12, 2004)

morning GG


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 12, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> morning GG


 Howdy cowboy!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 12, 2004)

And how are things with you?

I'm reading about possible travel plans ...


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah, she's tired of guys who shower.  Not to worry, Europe is great at providing the alternative.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 12, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> And how are things with you?
> 
> I'm reading about possible travel plans ...


 50% possible  yes. Or um 33% hahahaha! Ever been to europe?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 12, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Yeah, she's tired of guys who shower.  Not to worry, Europe is great at providing the alternative.


 Actually I am quite fond of hygiene. Any european guy who wants to get with me has to have an appreciation for soap and water, and the daily use of them.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 12, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Actually I am quite fond of hygiene. Any european guy who wants to get with me has to have an appreciation for soap and water, and the daily use of them.


Better stick to eastern Europe then.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 12, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Better stick to eastern Europe then.


 I like american boys, anyway... I'll take one with me when i go to europe. hahahaha!


----------



## ZECH (Oct 12, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Last time I did that, the airbrusher was a guy. I felt kinda creeped out because I had to be naked and stuff.


You were what  Lucky guy! I bet that took some guts! If i'm naked in front of a woman, well...........it ain't gonna be air brushing going on.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 12, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> You were what  Lucky guy! I bet that took some guts! If i'm naked in front of a woman, well...........it ain't gonna be air brushing going on.


 Well,  he said he was gay, so I was like, "um... OK." And he didn't sport wood or anything while airbrushing me. So either he really was gay, or I just wasn't his type. You know?  hahahaha!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 12, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> 50% possible  yes. Or um 33% hahahaha! Ever been to europe?




Nope ... I'm not big on seeing the country.  I've learned that when I travel, I need only one thing ... a swimup bar in warm weather.  Been to Mexico twice and Jamaica once ... been out of the pool to sight see ... 2 days out of 28 days


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 12, 2004)

I've been to Europe, ask me anything.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 12, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Nope ... I'm not big on seeing the country. I've learned that when I travel, I need only one thing ... a swimup bar in warm weather. Been to Mexico twice and Jamaica once ... been out of the pool to sight see ... 2 days out of 28 days


 I've done the swimupbar/warm wetaher thing more than i care to admit. Not  my thing. i want to see the world, see history, climb mountains, learn languages, eat authentic foreign food...


----------



## ZECH (Oct 12, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Well,  he said he was gay, so I was like, "um... OK." And he didn't sport wood or anything while airbrushing me. So either he really was gay, or I just wasn't his type. You know?  hahahaha!



Yeah right..........


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 12, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Nope ... I'm not big on seeing the country. I've learned that when I travel, I need only one thing ... a swimup bar in warm weather. Been to Mexico twice and Jamaica once ... been out of the pool to sight see ... 2 days out of 28 days


 ... oh and i want to drive on the wrong side of the street....


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 12, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Yeah right..........


 I would have noticed the wood. There was none.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 12, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I've been to Europe, ask me anything.


 NO.  you're going to lie to me and tell me to say things in foreign languages that are not really what I think I'm saying. I know your type well, Max Mirkin.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 12, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> NO.  you're going to lie to me and tell me to say things in foreign languages that are not really what I think I'm saying. I know your type well, Max Mirkin.


But....Ti Lubesh Devocheck...I would never.  I am feeling very insulted right now.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 12, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> But....Ti Lubesh Devocheck...I would never.  I am feeling very insulted right now.


 What does that mean?


----------



## ZECH (Oct 12, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I would have noticed the wood. There was none.


Maybe it was so small.................


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 12, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Maybe it was so small.................


 In that case it's a good thing i didn't notice it. I woulda laughed hysterically and my tan would have been ruined.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 12, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> What does that mean?


When you go to Europe, have them translate it.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 12, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> When you go to Europe, have them translate it.


 Thanks a heap. I'm going to go find SWF and have her translate it for me.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 12, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Thanks a heap. I'm going to go find SWF and have her translate it for me.


In that case I must be going.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 12, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> ... oh and i want to drive on the wrong side of the street....



THAT might make it worth the trip


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 12, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> In that case I must be going.


 Hahhhahaha!

 Actually. Stay. Make yourself at home. I have to get some work done! It's 11 AM and I've been slacking on here all morning! 

 I'll be back later!

 Stay out of the hall closet, and don't touch the video tapes on the shelf!


----------



## Jill (Oct 12, 2004)

Check your mail


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 12, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Check your mail
> 
> Hey you address is .....


 HEY!!! hahahahahahaha! SHHHHHH! I don't need more stalkers!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 12, 2004)

Too late!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 12, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Too late!


 SOME stalkers are welcome


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 12, 2004)

*Workout - October 12  (WEEK 12 - DAY 1!!!!!)*

Chest and Back

 Seated Chest Press 1 warmup set - 40lb, 15 rep
 Bench Press (3 x 12 x 65lb)
 Assisted Pull ups (I SO suck at pullups) (3 x 5 <--- hahahaha)
 Incline Dumbell Press (3 x 15 x 20lb)
 Seated Rows (3 x 15 x 60lb)
 Flat Bench DB Flies (3 x 15 x 20lb)
 Wide Grip Pull Downs (1 x 15 x 50lb, 2 x 15 x 60lb)

 Bicep/Tricep

 Bar curls (3 x 15 x 30lb)
 Cable pushdowns (3 x 15 x 60lb)
 Hammer Curls (3 x 12 x 15lb)
 Reverse cable pushdowns (1 x 20 x 30lb, 2 x 15 x 40lb)

 Abs

 Hanging Knee Raises (4 x 10)

 Cardio

 Stairmaster, HIIT, 20 minutes, steady, 10 minutes


----------



## BritChick (Oct 12, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Chest and Back
> 
> Seated Chest Press 1 warmup set - 40lb, 15 rep
> Bench Press (3 x 12 x 65lb)
> ...



Workouts look great GG, how are things going, are you on track for meeting your goals?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 12, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Workouts look great GG, how are things going, are you on track for meeting your goals?


 Thanks K.! 

 Hell yes I am on track (if i do say so myself! hahhahhahah!). I actually think I might exceed the 10-12% goal. CRAZY. If someone would have told me this outcome three months ago, i would have been seriously skeptical about their sanity.

 This feels amazing.

 I'm gonna miss my trainer though. Never thought I'd utter those words. hahaha!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 12, 2004)

O! full body  
 $10 says you could do those flat bench presses with 85lbs 



			
				GoalGetter said:
			
		

> This feels amazing.!


Stupid is what stupid does 
Nobody on this board would say that you don't deserve evrey second of it


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 12, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> O! full body
> $10 says you could do those flat bench presses with 85lbs
> 
> 
> ...


 Awwwwwwww. 

 As for the FB Presses at 85lb -- probably five or six... i struggle like crazy to get to 12 at 65lb!!!


----------



## Jill (Oct 12, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I actually think I might exceed the 10-12% goal. CRAZY. !



Nice


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 12, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Nice


 You too, missy!


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 12, 2004)

> Chest and Back
> 
> Seated Chest Press 1 warmup set - 40lb, 15 rep
> Bench Press (3 x 12 x 65lb)
> ...



Wow you do all tht in 1 day?  How long does that take you?
Do you mind posting your M-Su routine (just like what body parts you train on what days).  Mucho grasias!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 12, 2004)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> Wow you do all tht in 1 day?  How long does that take you?
> Do you mind posting your M-Su routine (just like what body parts you train on what days).  Mucho grasias!


  Yep. i do that routine (with a few variations, so long as i hit chest and back muscles) on tuesdays and fridays.

 Each weight workout takes abotu 30 minutes. I go through one whole round of, say, chest/back, one set of each on the list without rest in between, rest 45 seconds, then go again through the whole routine, rest 45 seconds, and go again... 

  Then rest a minute or so, then start the bicep/tricep routine. same way, go through all in the set, and rest 45, go, rest, go.

  This is my m-s routine:

 Sunday - Rest (or sometimes some light cardio, like walking the mile and a half to and from the grocery store, or some swimming at my parents' house with my mom)

  Monday -- legs/shoulders/abs/cardio
  Tuesday -- chest/back/arms/abs/cardio
  Wednesday -- cardio/abs
  Thursday -- same as monday with some slight variation
  Friday -- same as tuesday with some slight variation
  Saturday -- Same as wednesday


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 12, 2004)

> Each weight workout takes abotu 30 minutes. I go through one whole round of, say, chest/back, one set of each on the list without rest in between, rest 45 seconds, then go again through the whole routine, rest 45 seconds, and go again...



That sounds a lot more fun then resting between each set.   I might try that if the gym won't be too busy.  The machine I need is always taken.  And I'm so impatiant!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 12, 2004)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> That sounds a lot more fun then resting between each set.   I might try that if the gym won't be too busy.  The machine I need is always taken.  And I'm so impatiant!


 if there are dumbells you can substitute the machine exercise for another, so long as you're hitting the same muscle. I dont get too technical. The point is to not rest between exercises until you go through the whole routine.


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 12, 2004)

yup, there are dumbells... but I'm not too good with them.  For some reason I can lift a lot more and concentrate on the muscle with a machine.  The only time I use DB is for biseps and shoulders.


----------



## Jill (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey-I have a recipe for you to try. Seeings that you have 1 week left this may give you a bit of a change!!

Meatballs!
1-2 packs ground turkey/chix breast
1 ew
1 onion chopped
Squirt of mustard
1-2T oats-(optional) Ive found you dont really need em
Any spices....I know you are the 'spice' queen!

Make into meatballs! Nice size-mine are about 1.5oz cooked. Bake on a cookie sheet, 350 for 25 (or so) mins! Great with mustard or lc bbq sauce!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 12, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Thanks K.!
> 
> Hell yes I am on track (if i do say so myself! hahhahhahah!). I actually think I might exceed the 10-12% goal. CRAZY. If someone would have told me this outcome three months ago, i would have been seriously skeptical about their sanity.
> 
> ...



Hey, I am so pleased for you GG, awesome job!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Hey-I have a recipe for you to try. Seeings that you have 1 week left this may give you a bit of a change!!
> 
> Meatballs!
> 1-2 packs ground turkey/chix breast
> ...


 EXCELLENT! I'm making them tonight! I just bought a bunch of ground turkey!  YAYYYYYY!!!!  Thank you! I'll let you know how they turn out!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 13, 2004)

Good morning.  My computer crashed and I have been so frustrated without it  .  Great progress you are making!    I need to get back on track and looking at your journal really inspires me because of your dedication!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Good morning.  My computer crashed and I have been so frustrated without it  .  Great progress you are making!    I need to get back on track and looking at your journal really inspires me because of your dedication!


 Well it's funny you say that because yours inspires ME!  haha!

 Thanks, Jeanie!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 13, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Hey-I have a recipe for you to try. Seeings that you have 1 week left this may give you a bit of a change!!
> 
> Meatballs!
> 1-2 packs ground turkey/chix breast
> ...




That sounds awesome Jilly..nice back btw!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 13, 2004)

Good morning GG!  

SO you aren't planning on keeping your trainer after this challenge is over?  How come?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning GG!
> 
> SO you aren't planning on keeping your trainer after this challenge is over?  How come?


 well first of all, because i dont' pay him a penny. we are bartering services, which was so rocknrowl of him that I can't even imagine how the hell I'll be able to give him in return what he's given me by helping me out.

 second of all, i will keep SEEING him but not for training. I have to work on his website and a bunch of materials for his new gym. Hopefully down the road i can work with him... 

 But the deal was that I'd commit to him for the 12 weeks of BFL. I sortof became his little project, though he's never referred to me as such. haahaha!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 13, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> well first of all, because i dont' pay him a penny. we are bartering services, which was so rocknrowl of him that I can't even imagine how the hell I'll be able to give him in return what he's given me by helping me out.
> 
> second of all, i will keep SEEING him but not for training. I have to work on his website and a bunch of materials for his new gym. Hopefully down the road i can work with him...
> 
> But the deal was that I'd commit to him for the 12 weeks of BFL. I sortof became his little project, though he's never referred to me as such. haahaha!



Cool, excellent deal!

Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo....is he cute????? Single??????  Spill Lucy!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Cool, excellent deal!
> 
> Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo....is he cute????? Single??????  Spill Lucy!


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

 He's attractive, a bit older (early 40's), a bit of a party animal, sometimes single, sometimes not. I never know for sure. 

 But no lines will be crossed!!!! HAHAHAHA! I don't care how many naughty dreams I might have about him, this is strictly professional.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 13, 2004)

Morning Ivy!!  Damn, I chimmed in at just the right time, so who are we having naughty dreams about?? Whips, chains, handcuffs??


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Ivy!! Damn, I chimmed in at just the right time, so who are we having naughty dreams about?? Whips, chains, handcuffs??


 D. All of the above.
  hahahahahaha

 nah. I was just filling velvet in on some details about my trainer, which don't include any of the above. hahaha!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 13, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> He's attractive, a bit older (early 40's), a bit of a party animal, sometimes single, sometimes not. I never know for sure.
> 
> But no lines will be crossed!!!! HAHAHAHA! I don't care how many naughty dreams I might have about him, this is strictly professional.



hummmmmmmmmmmmm, sounds intriguing!!!     Except for the 'sometimes he's single, sometimes he's not' part...sounds like he could be a playa


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 13, 2004)

Ivy- how much cardio are you doing?  I'm just curious- your abs look AMAZING!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> hummmmmmmmmmmmm, sounds intriguing!!!     Except for the 'sometimes he's single, sometimes he's not' part...sounds like he could be a playa


 Well i mean i KNOW his status, but it's iffy. Without going into much detail (as this isn't really my story to tell), he's got a girl he loves, but they're broken up right now.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Ivy- how much cardio are you doing?  I'm just curious- your abs look AMAZING!!!


 i WAS doing 6 days a week 30 minutes in the evening. Mid-way through I started doing 30 minutes in the morning and 30 minutes in the evening 3 times a week and the other 3 times, just evening. And then about a month ago i started doing HIIT, 20-30 minutes in the evening only, first 6 days a week, but these past two weeks, just whenever I've felt like it (so about 70% of the time).


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 13, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> i WAS doing 6 days a week 30 minutes in the evening. Mid-way through I started doing 30 minutes in the morning and 30 minutes in the evening 3 times a week and the other 3 times, just evening. And then about a month ago i started doing HIIT, 20-30 minutes in the evening only, first 6 days a week, but these past two weeks, just whenever I've felt like it (so about 70% of the time).


And you didn't have the typical cheat day right?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 13, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> And you didn't have the typical cheat day right?



R u thinking of doing the Challenge Andrea????


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> And you didn't have the typical cheat day right?


 no cheats, at least not planned. I did have one or two "incidents" where i ended up binging on Tasti D' Lite or a box of tofutti fudge bars... but for the most part, no cheats at all. 

 And i cut out bars and dairy halfway through.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> R u thinking of doing the Challenge Andrea????


 Hey I'll support you or anyone else all the way... it's been an awesome experience (and the biggest change happens in your mind, not your body, believe me).


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 13, 2004)

GG You look great! I am so happy to see you with a positive attitude, one of my downfalls was I didn't give myself enough credit when I actually made progress.. so I ended up f'n it up, but you are doing great! AND it is a relief to see you were only doing about 3hrs of cardio a week to start with, when I read 7hrs in Britchicks journal, I got kinda worried


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> GG You look great! I am so happy to see you with a positive attitude, one of my downfalls was I didn't give myself enough credit when I actually made progress.. so I ended up f'n it up, but you are doing great! AND it is a relief to see you were only doing about 3hrs of cardio a week to start with, when I read 7hrs in Britchicks journal, I got kinda worried


 Thanks V.!

 Don't worry too much about the cardio. Honestly, he told me to focus on my diet FIRST and FOREMOST. He said, "Don't f* up the diet and everything will fall into place... it's all diet and exercise... you have to be determined and focused..." I was the one that started adding an extra 30 minutes in the morning behind his back because i was convinced i HAD to do more than the 30 minutes.  hahaha! But quickly realized it wasn't necessary.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 13, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I was the one that started adding an extra 30 minutes in the morning behind his back because i was convinced i HAD to do more than the 30 minutes.  hahaha! But quickly realized it wasn't necessary.



   I'm SHOCKED...sneaky


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> I'm SHOCKED...sneaky


 hahahahahahaha i know... shame on me. I have a problem with authority.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 13, 2004)

Nopers, no challenge for me, I've just read his book and his principles seem very interesting to me.  I asked about the cheat day because I have one now.  Not a binge feast or anything (but I can eat a lot anyways) but one day a week where I make a "healthy" version of my favorites (see last weeks calzone experience).  But, I'm wondering if this is hurting my progress.  Maybe I should still count on that day, maybe my calories are too high??


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Nopers, no challenge for me, I've just read his book and his principles seem very interesting to me. I asked about the cheat day because I have one now. Not a binge feast or anything (but I can eat a lot anyways) but one day a week where I make a "healthy" version of my favorites (see last weeks calzone experience). But, I'm wondering if this is hurting my progress. Maybe I should still count on that day, maybe my calories are too high??


 I don't know how it would affect it, since I didn't experiment. But my two "binge" days don't seem to have made an impact...

 According to the book, a cheat day is a good thing. "Tricks" your metabolism, etc. Just that I knew I wouldn't be able to CONTROL myself on a cheat day, so I decided to remove the element and idea of a cheat day altogether. Once I start, it's hard to stop.

 This is primarily the reason I don't drink either. Though now I do it more for health than fear of public embarrassment!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 13, 2004)

No cheat day?  That is great.  I wish I had that discipline  .  You know I have cheat weekends.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> No cheat day?  That is great.  I wish I had that discipline  .  You know I have cheat weekends.


 If i had a cheat day, i'm afraid it would turn into a cheat week. Or even worse, a cheat lifestyle. hahaha!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 13, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> According to the book, a cheat day is a good thing. "Tricks" your metabolism, etc. Just that I knew I wouldn't be able to CONTROL myself on a cheat day, so I decided to remove the element and idea of a cheat day altogether. Once I start, it's hard to stop.


  EXACTLY  Tricking the body is what I have always thought i was doing with my cheat days because I keep my calories low during the week and I don't want my body to adjust to it.  I haven't read that book yet, maybe I should. Honestly, if I don't eat too much sugar, the effect is has on me is water gain.  I agree with it being hard to stop once you start, I just don't know if I could completly cut out junk.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 13, 2004)

Morning Ivy ... as everyone else has said, your pics look fantastic!


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 13, 2004)

> This is primarily the reason I don't drink either. Though now I do it more for health than fear of public embarrassment!


LOL this is my exact reason.  I'm sure one day of drinking in a lifetine won't cause health problems, but the embarrassnent it might cause will last a lifetime!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Morning Ivy ... as everyone else has said, your pics look fantastic!


 Thanks NT!


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 13, 2004)

WOW just saw your abs.... you look *A W S O M E!*


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> WOW just saw your abs.... you look *A W S O M E!*


 THANKS!!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 13, 2004)

Do you have any figure goals once your done the contest?  Compete ... get bigger ... leaner ... eat a pizza?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Do you have any figure goals once your done the contest?  Compete ... get bigger ... leaner ... eat a pizza?


 Definitely develop some more muscle, stay lean (can't get much leaner, I think i'm lean enough like this). Definitely NOT compete. It's not for me. Definitely eat a SLICE or two of pizza  !


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

*Alrighty!*

Well, I scheduled my 12-week photo shoot. YAY!

 And at 130 i'm going to the mall to find a bikini for this fiasco.

 Still left on the to-do list: FAKE TAN (yuck).


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 13, 2004)

Don't get the same black bakini that Sapphire got .   lol  Have lotsa fun picking one out!





			
				GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Definitely eat a SLICE or two of pizza  !


I hear chicago style is the best; especially "in" Chicago


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Don't get the same black bikini that Sapphire got .   lol  Have lotsa fun picking one out!


 While sapphi's is very sexy , I prefer a slightly different cut and style. Hopefully I can get a good deal, since our two days of winter are coming up and they need to get rid of the summer stuff!



> I hear chicago style is the best; especially "in" Chicago


 Chicago style pizza OWNS. Meet you there for my first cheat?  Hahaha!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 13, 2004)

Go natural.  Progress needs to be seen everywhere.


----------



## Jill (Oct 13, 2004)

I CANT wait to see your professional pics!!

Hey-I just bought a super cute bathing suit from Sears-for like $30 (both pieces) sure beats those 'bathing suit' stores-like $100-$200!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Go natural.  Progress needs to be seen everywhere.


 I'm not at that level of ass yet.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I CANT wait to see your professional pics!!
> 
> Hey-I just bought a super cute bathing suit from Sears-for like $30 (both pieces) sure beats those 'bathing suit' stores-like $100-$200!


 awesome i'll keep sears in mind too. 

 this being miami and all, there are a ton of cheap bikini huts and shops in the malls year round, tho. So depending on where you go, sometimes you can get good deals on stuff unexpectedly 

 If ya ever want some let me know!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 13, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> awesome i'll keep sears in mind too.
> 
> this being miami and all, there are a ton of cheap bikini huts and shops in the malls year round, tho. So depending on where you go, sometimes you can get good deals on stuff unexpectedly
> 
> If ya ever want some let me know!


I want some, but you must be in them upon delivery.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I want some, but you must be in them upon delivery.


 Note to self: Choose your words more carefully when Max Mirkin is around.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 13, 2004)

I will have to come shopping with you next time I come down to MIAMI!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I will have to come shopping with you next time I come down to MIAMI!!!


 And when will that be, young lady!


----------



## ZECH (Oct 13, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I'm not at that level of ass yet.


Ummmm...........Yes you are! 
Your best "asset" IMO


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 13, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Ummmm...........Yes you are!
> Your best "asset" IMO


Well it definitely beats her personality.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Ummmm...........Yes you are!
> Your best "asset" IMO


 That's cause all you've seen are photos carefully scrutinized by me, at the best possible angle so that they look as good as possible. But my ass jiggles, dude. 

 "...JIGGLE JIGGLE JAGGLE, watch how my bootie is dangle..."
 colorful words by the wise Missy Elliott.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Well it definitely beats her personality.


 Who said a girl can't get by on her ass alone? With an ass like mine, who needs a personality? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 13, 2004)

alot of people can't tell their ass from a personality


----------



## ZECH (Oct 13, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> That's cause all you've seen are photos carefully scrutinized by me, at the best possible angle so that they look as good as possible. But my ass jiggles, dude.
> 
> "...JIGGLE JIGGLE JAGGLE, watch how my bootie is dangle..."
> colorful words by the wise Missy Elliott.


I love a little jiggle! Send me a pic and I will give you my honest opinion  (If I don't have a heart attack looking at it!)


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> I love a little jiggle! Send me a pic and I will give you my honest opinion  (If I don't have a heart attack looking at it!)


 Sorry no private pics. You'll just have to wait like everyone else for the next issue of Maxim.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 13, 2004)

Well..............Well............................I won't buy it!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Well..............Well............................I won't buy it!


 Your loss, buddy !


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 13, 2004)

Dreamy in Maxim......


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 13, 2004)

Hopefully next year


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Dreamy in Maxim......


 You're such a peeping tom, SF! hahahahaha! I never know when you're around!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Hopefully next year


 bah, that's just a few months away


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 13, 2004)

Whoa, I just had an epiphany...

Dreamy and greeky in a Maxim shoot.....together.......


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

**

Looks like bikini shopping is postponed for tomorrow. Damn job. They actually want me to work around here. Apparently it's not enough that I show up.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Whoa, I just had an epiphany...
> 
> Dreamy and greeky in a Maxim shoot.....together.......


 Girls of IM 2005 Calendar! HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 13, 2004)

Rotten sons of bitches!


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 13, 2004)

> Girls of IM 2005 Calendar! HAHAHAHAHAHA!




I think we should do a girls and guys of IM 2005 Calender.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 13, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Girls of IM 2005 Calendar! HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> I think we should do a girls and guys of IM 2005 Calender.


 I get first dibs on MARCH.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 13, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Whoa, I just had an epiphany...
> 
> Dreamy and greeky in a Maxim shoot.....together.......


I prefer Maxim in dreamy and greeky.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 13, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I get first dibs on MARCH.




March, the month of my birth.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> March, the month of my birth.


 As is mine.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 13, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Well, I scheduled my 12-week photo shoot. YAY!
> 
> And at 130 i'm going to the mall to find a bikini for this fiasco.
> 
> Still left on the to-do list: FAKE TAN (yuck).



Have you tried the Mystic (spray on) tan you can get done at Tanning places?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 13, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Looks like bikini shopping is postponed for tomorrow. Damn job. They actually want me to work around here. Apparently it's not enough that I show up.



Bastards!  I hate it when the do that..don't they realize that fitness and chatting is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more important?  *scoff*


----------



## Velvet (Oct 13, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> As is mine.



me three!  Popular month lol


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Have you tried the Mystic (spray on) tan you can get done at Tanning places?


 I have but i don't know if it's my height or what -- it came out really uneven both times. That's why i go for the airbrush by hand.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Bastards! I hate it when the do that..don't they realize that fitness and chatting is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more important? *scoff*


 Seriously. I'm gonna have to have a little face time with management. 



			
				Velveteyes said:
			
		

> me three!  Popular month lol


 Awesome! What day? Mine's on the 2nd.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 13, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I have but i don't know if it's my height or what -- it came out really uneven both times. That's why i go for the airbrush by hand.


Maybe you should be finger painted.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 13, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Seriously. I'm gonna have to have a little face time with management.
> 
> 
> Awesome! What day? Mine's on the 2nd.




Lucky 13   

How much does the air brushing cost?     The mystic was $30 which I think is a bit much!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Lucky 13
> 
> How much does the air brushing cost?     The mystic was $30 which I think is a bit much!


 The first time i went to the only place i found -- it was $40 - i gave the guy $50 because he came in on his off day to do it.

 This time i met a girl at the gym who will do it on the side at her house instad of at the salon where she works. she is only charging me $20, but i plan to pay her a little extra because i'm nice like that.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 13, 2004)

I'm the 15th.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 13, 2004)

I already called December!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 13, 2004)

K, so it's gonna have to be a three-way arm wrestle for March   

$20 eh?  sweet deal!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> K, so it's gonna have to be a three-way arm wrestle for March
> 
> $20 eh?  sweet deal!


 No, it's a GIRLS of IM calendar. SF doesn't count hahaha! 

 So it's just you and me, Vel and I have a black belt (and the boots to match). hahahahhahahaha!

 Who am i kidding you can probably whoop my ass.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> No, it's a GIRLS of IM calendar. SF doesn't count hahaha!
> 
> So it's just you and me, Vel and I have a black belt (and the boots to match). hahahahhahahaha!
> 
> Who am i kidding you can probably whoop my ass.


 Actually I can almost imagine that the guys would want march to feature two girls. mud wrestling. in bikinis. white bikinis preferrably. I just know how they think.

 Maybe with a midget in the background.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 13, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> K, so it's gonna have to be a three-way


So I'm not the only one who came to that conclusion.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 13, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Actually I can almost imagine that the guys would want march to feature two girls. mud wrestling. in bikinis. white bikinis preferrably. I just know how they think.
> 
> Maybe with a midget in the background.


Drop the chicks, just show us the midget!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 13, 2004)

the midget hahahaha!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 13, 2004)

Well, I get January (I'll be 22!!).  I want a whip cream bikini   so it looks like snow!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Well, I get January (I'll be 22!!).  I want a whip cream bikini   so it looks like snow!!


 
 awww you're so young! 22!!!  Well you get a whipped cream bikini if you want one.  Happy birthday!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 13, 2004)

On that note, I will take February, the month of my birth.  But I won't mention my age


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 13, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> On that note, I will take February, the month of my birth.  But I won't mention my age


I had dibs on February since 79.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> On that note, I will take February, the month of my birth.  But I won't mention my age


 February is yours, my dear!   I something red, oh and chocolate...


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I had dibs on February since 79.


 Too bad you're not a girl.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 13, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I had dibs on February since 79.


sorry dude, i go a little further back.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 13, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Too bad you're not a girl.


Give me a sec.........OUUUUUUUCH.........now I am.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 13, 2004)

I got dibs on being the photographer.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

*Is it that obvious...*

... that I'm happy lately?

 I haven't done anything differnet with my hair, or my clothes, or anything.

 First my trainer yesterday, and then like five people at the office today have asked me, "Did you do something different? There's something different! Good different, but different. What did you do?"

 I'm just in high spirits. That is all.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Give me a sec.........OUUUUUUUCH.........now I am.


 "Detachable Penis" by King Missile comes to mind.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> I got dibs on being the photographer.


 I need to see your portfolio first.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 13, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> "Detachable Penis" by King Missile comes to mind.


That's odd, "  " comes to my mind


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> That's odd, "  " comes to my mind


 Damn, ever since i posted that comment for max, i've been wanting to listen to that song. It's almost as funny as Gay Not Gay by Bloodhound Gang.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 13, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> ... that I'm happy lately?
> 
> I haven't done anything differnet with my hair, or my clothes, or anything.
> 
> ...


Quit it!  Some of us are trying to brood over here.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Quit it!  Some of us are trying to brood over here.


 Can't  help myself.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

*Workout - October 13*

I've had a pretty terrific day today.

 Food - no incidents until this afternoon when apparently people realized that the nasty "food smell" they'd been smelling for days is my broccoli when i heat it up at 930 and 330. 

 I was given a shitload of attitude late this afternoon by people being fake funny. So I dished some back. Ate my food, packed up my stuff and stormed out early like the drama queen I am, thus keeping my good mood as untainted as possible. 

 Anyway... my workout.

 I got home, forgot I had to cook and so jogging went out the window. I'll be doing some HIIT rope jumping tonight probably during the debate.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 13, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I need to see your portfolio first.



Well, my only portfolio to date are the weak pics in my gallery. But since everyone else is calling dibs on Months, I'm calling dibs on being the photographer.


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 13, 2004)

Wow, a girls of IM calender would definitely be the greatest thing that this site has ever come up with. Jenny, Jen (atherjen), Vivian, Andrea, GG, Cyndi (Sapphire), and a bunch more that I am forgetting to name. The only reason I mentioned a guys of IM calender was because I am sure the ladies would like something to look at.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Wow, a girls of IM calender would definitely be the greatest thing that this site has ever come up with. Jenny, Jen (atherjen), Vivian, Andrea, GG, Cyndi (Sapphire), and a bunch more that I am forgetting to name. The only reason I mentioned a guys of IM calender was because I am sure the ladies would like something to look at.


  Fair IS fair.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 13, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I've had a pretty terrific day today.
> 
> Food - no incidents until this afternoon when apparently people realized that the nasty "food smell" they'd been smelling for days is my broccoli when i heat it up at 930 and 330.


Hey   what's up w/ you and smelly stuff at work.  I still think broccoli smells better than cig's   though


----------



## Jill (Oct 13, 2004)

Try the meatballs yet?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Hey   what's up w/ you and smelly stuff at work.  I still think broccoli smells better than cig's   though


  People at my job are "sensitive"


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Try the meatballs yet?


 D'OH!!!!!!!! 

 no  I forgot. I rushed in, threw some chicken in a pot, covered it and called it a day GRRRR! that's ok. i cook again on sunday. Will do it then! FO SHO!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 13, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> People at my job are "sensitive"


omg, there's a guy in a cube around the corner from me that eats beans everyday!  He's extremely audible, and sometimes comes close to knocking down the cube walls.  It's horrible.   

Just tell the cry babies at your job about 'thomas ashard'


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> omg, there's a guy in a cube around the corner from me that eats beans everyday! He's extremely audible, and sometimes comes close to knocking down the cube walls. It's horrible.
> 
> Just tell the cry babies at your job about 'thomas ashard'


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 13, 2004)

You know, this whole "Women of IM" calendar thing was my idea, initially.  I think that entitles me to a cut of the profits (and/or models.)


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 13, 2004)

you're donating your portion of the profits to the make a wish foundation though, right max?  

I know I would  (make a wish, i mean)


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> you're donating your portion of the profits to the make a wish foundation though, right max?
> 
> I know I would  (make a wish, i mean)


 what kind of wish?


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 13, 2004)

If I say it out loud, it might never come true


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> If I say it out loud, it might never come true


 well, then whisper it to me then. hahahaha!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 13, 2004)

ok... be right over.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> You know, this whole "Women of IM" calendar thing was my idea, initially. I think that entitles me to a cut of the profits (and/or models.)


 That much is true.

 It was originally your idea.

 How about 5%?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> ok... be right over.


  So.... (counting on my fingers, 1, 2,3)... Saturday? hahhahahaha!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 13, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> That much is true.
> 
> It was originally your idea.
> 
> How about 5%?


How about 8.33% of the models?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 14, 2004)

*Evil Nemesis, Thy Name is Halloween Candy*

I walked into the office today (late, of course), and saw _this_ in my boss' office.

 It called to me. 

 It said, "Ivyyyyy... You know you want to be our friend. We know you miss us. Won't you please come by? Look at all the pretty colors... our sugary goodness is still here for you. Come on... just come back, will ya? Enough of this silly 'fitness' thing you're doing already..."

 And I said, "NO. It's over. Don't you understand? Now stay away from me before I file a restraining order against you!"

 And I ran. I ran as fast as I could to find refuge in the safety of my cubicle.

 (And then I went back with my camera to take a picture of the evidence, in case a restraining order is necessary in the future.)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2004)

you're funny GG...

Good for you...

morning


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 14, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> you're funny GG...
> 
> Good for you...
> 
> morning


 Hahahahaha! I am here to amuse myself, but you're all welcome along for the ride  haha!

 Good morning!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 14, 2004)

Morning   .  I love tootsie rolls, that's the one candy (well, that and Mary Jane's) that I have around Halloween.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 14, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning   .  I love tootsie rolls, that's the one candy (well, that and Mary Jane's) that I have around Halloween.


 Maryjanes.... mmmmm.

 Anything with peanuts or peanut butter...


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 14, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Maryjanes.... mmmmm.
> 
> Anything with peanuts or peanut butter...



I love Peanut Butter, I even have put it on my eggs before.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 14, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I love Peanut Butter, I even have put it on my eggs before.


hmm, maybe that would get me to like eggs more


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 14, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I walked into the office today (late, of course), and saw _this_ in my boss' office.
> 
> It called to me.
> 
> ...



You bring your camera to work with you?  

oh ............. and the cubicle is evil - it is not a refuge.  _They_ can get you there too


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 14, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> You bring your camera to work with you?
> 
> oh ............. and the cubicle is evil - it is not a refuge.  _They_ can get you there too


 I take my camera EVERYWHERE. You never know when a good photo op will come up!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 14, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I take my camera EVERYWHERE. You never know when a good photo op will come up!



I take my camera everywhere too!  It's extremely well travelled!   
Unfortunately I never remember (until I get home!   ) to take it out and use it!!!  
Good morning GG.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 14, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I take my camera everywhere too!  It's extremely well travelled!
> Unfortunately I never remember (until I get home!   ) to take it out and use it!!!
> Good morning GG.


 Hahhaha! I forget i have it, more often than not, but when i remember YAYYYY!

 Good morning!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 14, 2004)

*Hectic Day!*

Days like today remind me that I need to take a vacation. 

 Could they have thrown any MORE projects at me to finish "yesterday"? I don't think three was enough.

 Screw saving money. Must. Get. Away.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 14, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Days like today remind me that I need to take a vacation.
> 
> Could they have thrown any MORE projects at me to finish "yesterday"? I don't think three was enough.
> 
> Screw saving money. Must. Get. Away.




I agree!  This has been the LONGEST day ever!!!!! Must.... go.... on.... vacation... NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 14, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Screw saving money. Must. Get. Away.


I know the feeling 

Sounds like you could use a nice hot bath and a good massage too


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 14, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> ...Sounds like you could use a nice hot bath...


 What are you saying? Are you implying I smell bad? I could swear I put on deodorant this morning!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 14, 2004)

*Workout - October 14*

Legs/Shoulders

 squats - 1 warmup set, 45lb

 squats (5 x 15 x 80lb)
 sldl's (5 x 15 x 50lb)
 seated leg curls (5 x 15 x 80lb)

 shoulder press (4 x 15 x 50lb)
 lat side raises (4 x 15 x 12lb)
 front raises (4 x 15 x 12lb)

 Abs

 hanging knee raises (4 x 12) PERFECT FORM FOR EVER SINGLE ONE WOO HOOOOO!

 Cardio

 No cardio today. Trainer said ease up on the cardio, getting too lean.

 ----------

 Let me just say, what a wonderful workout/feeling this afternoon. I don't now how to describe it. I just felt f*ckig great. I'm still high on it. I'm excited as all hell. And Ikeep looking at my pictures and keep thinking about the state of mind I was in when I walked into that gym a few months ago, and keep thinking, "Who the hell _was_ that person?"

 Anyway, you get the idea. I'm P S Y C H E D, yo.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 14, 2004)

Those are some beastly squats there   You rock!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 14, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Those are some beastly squats there   You rock!


 HAHAHAHAHAHA that's not how you spell _measly_. 

 Thanks, darlin. I'm trying!


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 14, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> getting too lean.


I am sure those weren't the words you were expecting to hear just a few months back.  Wow, your transormation has been awesome.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 14, 2004)

Why would he say you're getting too lean? Isn't that the point??


----------



## Jill (Oct 14, 2004)

Do you have anymore 'fat' pics to post???


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 14, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I am sure those weren't the words you were expecting to hear just a few months back. Wow, your transormation has been awesome.


 TOO LEAN!!!! I KNOW!!!!!! HAHAHA!!! I feel like I'm in my very own Bizarro World. 

 Thanks for the kind words, Sox.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 14, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Why would he say you're getting too lean? Isn't that the point??


 I'm getting to the point right now that I'll eat up whatever bit of muscle i've built up, so i have to be careful. only until tuesday then i can up my calories again.   (helooooo oatmeal!)


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 14, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Do you have anymore 'fat' pics to post???


 I do, but I don't want to subject you guys to the horrors (or at least they're horrors to me)...


----------



## Jill (Oct 14, 2004)

I think you should STILL post some.

What amount of cals will you be at for matience?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 14, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I think you should STILL post some.
> 
> What amount of cals will you be at for matience?


 i think between 1400-1500, that's what he was talking abotu the other day... 

 ok photos just for you. go ahead... laugh it up. they're horrible...


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 14, 2004)

Is it just me, or does Ivy still look extremely hot in all of those pics?  

Especially #4!  whoa.  Sexy lady


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 14, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or does Ivy still look extremely hot in all of those pics?
> 
> Especially #4!  whoa.  Sexy lady


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 14, 2004)

Yes, you were always gorgeous.  My fave is #3, love that sweater!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 14, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Yes, you were always gorgeous.  My fave is #3, love that sweater!


 That sweater.... man i loved it. Lost it on a trip. 

 Thanks, Viv (i suck at taking a compliment, so um... hahaha).

 NOTE: The one thing present in all those photos, and clearly NOT present in any current ones is of course the boobage. I honestly think the 30 pounds were stored THERE.


----------



## Jill (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks doll WOW major changes form pic 1 to now. Nice


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 14, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Thanks doll WOW major changes form pic 1 to now. Nice


 Thanks Jill  I can't believe that's me... 

 That was my brother's 40th birthday - a surprise party, with a 60's/rat-pack/lounge theme...


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 14, 2004)

Not trying to be the teenager I am, but your boobs are still good sized.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 14, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Not trying to be the teenager I am, but your boobs are still good sized.


 you're such a teenager 

 hahaha, thanks, sox.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 14, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> you're such a teenager
> 
> hahaha, thanks, sox.


At first I wrote "tits" and I was like, wait a minute, so I toned it down to "boobs."  Next time I guess i'll have to tone it down to "breasts."

[/shrugs]


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 14, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> At first I wrote "tits" and I was like, wait a minute, so I toned it down to "boobs." Next time I guess i'll have to tone it down to "breasts."
> 
> [/shrugs]


  i was being a joker, doll.  I think your comment was funny (and nice).

 And actually you can officially refer to them as itty-bitties.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 14, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> i was being a joker, doll.  I think your comment was funny (and nice).


Phew.  Thats good to know.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 14, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> And actually you can officially refer to them as itty-bitties.


They don't look too itty-bitty but whatever works. deal.


----------



## klmclean (Oct 14, 2004)

*Hey, Ivy*

*Big or small, you're still beautiful! When I did BFL I went from a "C" cup to almost an "A", so I can relate to how you feel. Unfortunately, I'm back up to a "C" cup which means I know where most of the 15 pounds I gained went, of course it went a few other spots as well, but that's where I noticed it the most. Oh, well, I guess there's worse places it could go *

*Can't wait to see your final pictures. You should be soooooooooooooo proud of yourself  *


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 14, 2004)

The picture in your journal of your abs with 1 week left, is AWESOME. Incredible transformation, and your midsection looks tight! Good work!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 14, 2004)

If you people don't stop this, she's gonna get a huge swelled head atop that tiny bod.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 15, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> If you people don't stop this, she's gonna get a huge swelled head atop that tiny bod.


 Hahahahahahaahhaahahahahahaha! Yeah, Max is right! 

 Actually, man I don't think that could ever happen.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 15, 2004)

klmclean, monstar: thanks! 

 and good morning !


----------



## Velvet (Oct 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> No cardio today. Trainer said ease up on the cardio, getting too lean.
> 
> .


*cough* *sputter*  ahem...getting TOO lean?  Yer shittin me right? 

Good morning Miss Hottie!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 15, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> *cough* *sputter*  ahem...getting TOO lean?  Yer shittin me right?
> 
> Good morning Miss Hottie!


 Yeah i had the same reaction hahahahahaha, but mostly because i don't see it (the "too lean" thing!).

 Good morning!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 15, 2004)

Holy crapoli girlfriend...those before pics...your face has even changed (mine has too..and yes..the boobage went down as well ha ha ha)..I love you as Thelma..too cute!  I'm SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO proud of you!!  

So what do your parents, friends, family think of your transformation?  Are they really supportive?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 15, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Holy crapoli girlfriend...those before pics...your face has even changed (mine has too..and yes..the boobage went down as well ha ha ha)..I love you as Thelma..too cute! I'm SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO proud of you!!
> 
> So what do your parents, friends, family think of your transformation?  Are they really supportive?


 hahahaha! Thanks. Yep i love that halloween. It all started because of my glasses. Someone said, Hey  you look like velma from scooby doo with that haircut and those glasses! And then a bunch of coworkers decided we should be scooby doo gang for the halloween party here. So we picked some folks, went to the thrift store and got some appropriate attire. We also have a large scale color plotter/printer here, so one of our guys created the Mystery Mobile (behind me) and we plotted it and mountd it on foam core and "drove" to the party in it hahahaha!

 My parents -- they are shocked and make me tell everyone what I've done (diet and exercise), and my mom is no longer "upset". She thought at first that I would start looking too manly and gave me a lot of shit about it. But now, she's just proud of me, she says.

 My dad -- jealous! He says, "Your legs are more solid than mine!" And he keeps poking at my quads. hahaha!

 My brother and his girlfriend (hi cris!) -- they're talking about jumping on the wagon, working on their schedules to fit it in.  YAY!

 My friends -- supportive for the most part NOW, though I get a lot of "obsessed" comments. Mostly because I don't go to the bar, or go drinking anymore. Most of my old group of friends, that's what we used to do a few nights a week. So that's kinda been a downside to this, I dont' hang out much with a group of them.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> hahahaha! Thanks. Yep i love that halloween. It all started because of my glasses. Someone said, Hey  you look like velma from scooby doo with that haircut and those glasses! And then a bunch of coworkers decided we should be scooby doo gang for the halloween party here. So we picked some folks, went to the thrift store and got some appropriate attire. We also have a large scale color plotter/printer here, so one of our guys created the Mystery Mobile (behind me) and we plotted it and mountd it on foam core and "drove" to the party in it hahahaha!
> 
> My parents -- they are shocked and make me tell everyone what I've done (diet and exercise), and my mom is no longer "upset". She thought at first that I would start looking too manly and gave me a lot of shit about it. But now, she's just proud of me, she says.
> 
> ...



That is so awesome!  Support around you can make a huge difference in your success..and maintenance!  I was wondering where you got the Scoobie mobile from...ha ha, I just read what I wrote...obviously I haven't watched scoobie doo in a while..I got her name wrong


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 15, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> That is so awesome! Support around you can make a huge difference in your success..and maintenance! I was wondering where you got the Scoobie mobile from...ha ha, I just read what I wrote...obviously I haven't watched scoobie doo in a while..I got her name wrong


 Hahhahah -- I didn't even notice!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 15, 2004)

Good morning pretty lady!  I was catching up on your journal and .............WOW!  You are freaken amazing!  Can you please send some of your disciplin my way?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 15, 2004)

Morning Ivy!!!!  I have to say, and I know you don't take compliments well but listen to me- you have done amazing!!!  You were beautiful in all three pictures, your such a pretty woman- you should be very proud of yourself!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 15, 2004)

Jeanie: Thanks, girl. I can't tell you where it came from. It just feeds off itself. I see myself doing so good that it's enough motivation to keep me on the straight path. 

 Andrea: awww. damn. I swear I need to get better at this if you all are gonna keep saying such nice things! hahahha! Thank you.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 15, 2004)

morning GG ... 

 ... there are some compliments flying around in here.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 15, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> morning GG ...
> 
> ... there are some compliments flying around in here.


 
 I'm SAYIN'! Everyone's lost their marbles or sumthin' 

 Good morning, NT. How are ya?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 15, 2004)

I am excellent!!  And yourself?  You seem to be in great spirits as of late.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 15, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I am excellent!!  And yourself?  You seem to be in great spirits as of late.


 Doing pretty excellent, myself, thank you 

 Yes, yes... good things are going on. Got my hands in a lot of pots (or however the saying goes). Hahaha! Life's been brighter lately...


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 15, 2004)

OMG you've always been gorgeouse! Now you just have some abs to go with it


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 15, 2004)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> OMG you've always been gorgeouse! Now you just have some abs to go with it


 Thank you, katia!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 15, 2004)

*Black Bikini: Take 2*

Ladies and gentlemen, the bikini has been purchased (cue the choir of angels).

 I left the office at 12, was back in the parking lot at 12:33. It took me 15 minutes to find it, try it on and buy it. Took a coworker with me to get a second opinion. Bought the first one I tried on. It's not my preferred cut or style, but it's what I need for the BFL photos, so... I'm happy.   YAY!

 I am terrified that I'll have buyer's remorse when i get home and totally hate it, but we'll see.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 15, 2004)

cue audience participation


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 15, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> cue audience participation


 hahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> It took me 15 minutes to find it, try it on and buy it.


that has to be a world record for female shopping


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 15, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> that has to be a world record for female shopping


 Hahahahaha! You joke, but check it out: I don't like shopping. I go with an agenda.

 Maybe if I had more (or any!) disposable income, I wouldn't dislike shopping so much. But generally, if I need jeans, I go looking for jeans, if I need shoes, I go looking with a specific style/color in mind, etc.


----------



## Jill (Oct 15, 2004)

What does the bathing suit look like? You should take a pic and post it. (i know you have a camera there..he he he )


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 15, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> What does the bathing suit look like? You should take a pic and post it. (i know you have a camera there..he he he )


 no no no... wait for the 12-week photos! 

 it's a black, triangle top, non-thong bottom.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 15, 2004)

How Vanilla


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 15, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> How Vanilla


Isn't it!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 15, 2004)




----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 15, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

>


 Duuude where've you been today?!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> , if I need jeans, I go looking for jeans, if I need shoes, I go looking with a specific style/color in mind, etc.


haha, I went shopping for jeans and bought a stereo the other day  ...


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 15, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> haha, I went shopping for jeans and bought a stereo the other day  ...


 yeah  but did you get the jeans?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 15, 2004)

*Workout - October 15*

Well first of all. I must say, MAN i love FRIDAYS. And even more, holy crap I love PAY DAY.

 On to the workout....

 chest/shoulders

 Chest Press (1 x 15 x 60lb, 2 x 15 x 70lb)
 Seated Rows (3 x 20 x 60lb)
 Bench Press (3 x 20 x 45lb <--- stayed low on these today)
 WG Pull downs (3 x 15 x 60lb)
 Bench Dumbell Flies (3 x 15 x 12lb dbs)
 CG Pull downs (3 x 15 x 60lb)

 Bicep/Tricep

 bar curls (3 x 15 x 30lb bar)
 Cable push downs (3 x 15 x 60lb)
 Reverse grip bar curls (3 x 12 x 30lb bar)
 Reverse grip cable push downs (3 x 15 x 40lb)

 Abs

 Weighted cruches (3 x 20 x 60lb)
 Decline Bench Crunches (3 x 20)

 I feel like I'm running out of gas today, though... Kinda tired.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 16, 2004)

*good morning, ya'll!*

For those playing the home version, just FYI:

 Bikini - check
 Photographer - check
 Fake Tan Appointment - check

 Woo-Hoo!

 Hey i have a question maybe someone can answer, cause this sounds like crazy talk to me... is it true that if you change your diet, it could also affect your ability to tan easier (like by traditional means, like sun exposure)? Someone said that to me, that I shoudl go outside and try to get a tan, that maybe now that my diet has changed, my skin will react differently to the sun. But this sounds a little nutty to me. Fair skin is fair skin, whether you're eating cheese burgers or broccoli and chicken. No?

 I'll post this in the nutrition forum too.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 16, 2004)

Hmmm, I thought it was more related to the vitamins you absorb 

All I know is that Nox3 (<--- just amino acids) let me stay out side all day and not burn while getting an even tan  It's gone now though   I need another trip out on the boat.

Have fun at the races


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 16, 2004)

I really don't know the answer to that But what i do know is that I can't wait to see your progress in these new pics you will be posting.....when wil this be?  I am too lazy to go through and look to see what you had said.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 16, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> I really don't know the answer to that But what i do know is that I can't wait to see your progress in these new pics you will be posting.....when wil this be? I am too lazy to go through and look to see what you had said.


 Hahaha! That's ok... the pics, I'm tanning on wednesday night and taking photos on thursday, if all goes as planned. Then the guy's taking the film to the lab, so I should have then the next day, I guess


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 16, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I thought it was more related to the vitamins you absorb
> 
> All I know is that Nox3 (<--- just amino acids) let me stay out side all day and not burn while getting an even tan It's gone now though   I need another trip out on the boat.
> 
> Have fun at the races


 interesting... hmmm.

 as for the races -- hahahahaha! Didn't go. I stayed in. Since i'm not paddling, I was just going to go and hang around with them, but i've got a ton of stuff to do that I can take care of instead of sitting idle under a tree all day. Besides, if I go, I _know_ I will end up getting on a boat. 

 Have fun at work!


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 16, 2004)

Looks like the 19th is almost here GG! I can't wait to see pics! Are you going to post them here in the journal?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 16, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Looks like the 19th is almost here GG! I can't wait to see pics! Are you going to post them here in the journal?


 That's the plan 

 I don't think they're gonna be that spectacular. But then again, maybe they will be. Don't mind me and my melodrama, I'm in a bit of a funk today...


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 16, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Don't mind me and my melodrama, I'm in a bit of a *funk * today...


I never realized funk was into that.  What a freak! 

Cheer up babe!  Smile and think happy thoughts, you'll trick yourself into it.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 16, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I never realized funk was into that.  What a freak!
> 
> Cheer up babe!  Smile and think happy thoughts, you'll trick yourself into it.


  It took me a second to get that one! hahaha!

  I think i'm just going through PMS without the actual period. Or something. I don't know.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 16, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> It took me a second to get that one! hahaha!
> 
> I think i'm just going through PMS without the actual period. Or something. I don't know.


Well the way I deal with PMS is to avoid the chick having it, but i can see how that might be difficult for you.................I suggest you go hurt something/someone. (Just stay within Florida's boundaries.  )


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 16, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Well the way I deal with PMS is to avoid the chick having it, but i can see how that might be difficult for you.................I suggest you go hurt something/someone. (Just stay within Florida's boundaries.  )


 Hell, I'm staying within my apartment's boundaries... I dont think I could deal with traffic today! Then I'll REALLY lose it! hahahahaha! 

 The highlight of my day (and a true test of my patience under the influence of PMS) is going to be a shopping trip to Costco with my dad to buy my chicken and turkey later today. Haven't seen my dad in a little over a week or so.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 16, 2004)

Does he normally bug you?  Cause if so, I'd postpone.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 16, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Does he normally bug you?  Cause if so, I'd postpone.


 No no, i'm happy to see my dad. I am thinking of the big crowd at costco, aloof parents chatting away too loudly on cell phones, while their screaming children go about their mission of convincing me that I really don't want any of my own someday...


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 16, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> No no, i'm happy to see my dad. I am thinking of the big crowd at costco, aloof parents chatting away too loudly on cell phones, while their screaming children go about their mission of convincing me that I really don't want any of my own someday...


Hahahahahaha

Go with that feeling babe, kids would be a major pain in your too-cute rear.


----------



## Spitfire (Oct 16, 2004)

Yo 
Hey Max Does some guy named mino have you pic as an avi?
Whats been up?
Your pics look great. I really like you costume last year. Im sure youve already wrote it someplace but what do you plan to be this year?


----------



## Spitfire (Oct 16, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hahaha! That's ok... the pics, I'm tanning on wednesday night and taking photos on thursday, if all goes as planned. Then the guy's taking the film to the lab, so I should have then the next day, I guess


Will be sure to atempt to get online on friday then.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 16, 2004)

Cant wait to see pics


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi Hottie!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 16, 2004)

GG,

Been awhile since I posted in here but I read almost everyday.

The BFL you are doing is it the 4 week version ?  or the 12 week version.  I haven't checked their website for quite awhile.  I think the last time i did they were still printing Muscle Media magazine.  I didn't win anything but i did get my name in their mag ( along with a 1000 other people LOL ) oh and don't forget the handy dandy Certificate of completion ! 

I'm sure you'll do much better than I did though.  Good luck


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 16, 2004)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> Yo
> Hey Max Does some guy named mino have you pic as an avi?


Min0's my gay admirer. 

How you doing man?  I assume by the fact that you're never around anymore that you started that new job.  How's that working out for ya?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 16, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Min0's my gay admirer.
> 
> How you doing man? I assume by the fact that you're never around anymore that you started that new job. How's that working out for ya?


 Hey it's nice that you guys got in touch and all, but you mind taking it outside?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 16, 2004)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> ... Your pics look great. I really like you costume last year. Im sure youve already wrote it someplace but what do you plan to be this year?


 Thanks, spitfire...

 This year, I was considering (thanks to Rock's suggestion) dressing up as Alice from Resident Evil. However, I haven't had a chance to go looking for items for the costume, so it might now happen. I have aparty to go to though, so maybe if some folks want to go as a group, that will determine what I wear, otherwise, I'll find something last minute at a thrift store.  

 There isn't any particular costume that inspires me this year.

 You?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 16, 2004)

greekblondechick said:
			
		

> Cant wait to see pics


 you and me both! haha!


			
				Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hi Hottie!


 hey there cyndi! Hope you're having a good weekend!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 16, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> GG,
> 
> Been awhile since I posted in here but I read almost everyday.
> 
> ...


 Hey G! Thanks for leaving a note... always good to hear from ya. 

 No the BFL i'm doing is the full 12 weeks. i took photos at the 4-week mark to send in for the 4-week jumpstart. Didn't win that though. Oh well  I have high hopes for the 12-week!  But like I was telling Tony, even if I don't win, I WON. I feel like already I won the lottery (you know, except without the money). That's enough for me, but to win that for real would be a kick!

 hahaha, so did you frame your certificate and proudly display it in the family room on the mantel?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 17, 2004)

Yea..... still havent had that phone call yet....



Yea.........


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 17, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Yea..... still havent had that phone call yet....
> Yea.........


 Look at you stirring up trouble, playah! hahahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 17, 2004)

*Don't laugh at me, people...*

...well ok, laugh. I did.

 I woke up this morning, startled from a dream. I might even call it a nightmare (or a morningmare?).

 In this dream, I was sitting at a dinner table, and all I was having for dinner was a _huge_ plate of greasy french fries. Pomme frites, actually, the belgian way. And I was eating them with both hands, stuffing my face.

 I swear I almost woke up screaming.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 17, 2004)

*Good new song for cardio...*

You all probably figured out from older posts that I've got a pretty eclectic mix of music in the workout playlist on my iPod. Here's my latest addition:

 Fatboy Slim's "Wonderful Night" from the new Palookaville album. If you watch showtime, you have probably heard it on the commercial for Dead Like Me.

  I'm REALLY digging this song!

  Kinda reminds me of Propellerheads/Shirley Bassey "History Repeating".


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 17, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> In this dream, I was sitting at a dinner table, and all I was having for dinner was a _huge_ plate of greasy french fries. Pomme frites, actually, the belgian way. And I was eating them with both hands, stuffing my face.
> .


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 17, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> ...well ok, laugh. I did.
> 
> I woke up this morning, startled from a dream. I might even call it a nightmare (or a morningmare?).
> 
> ...


Sounds like you need a cheat day BAD!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 17, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Sounds like you need a cheat day BAD!!!


 Well it's not gonna be double fried french fries! That's for sure! hahahah!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 17, 2004)

What will it be??


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 17, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> What will it be??


  Mexican for lunch (chicken quesadillas, or a burrito, as well as a mexican chicken soup)
  Ben and Jerry's Oatmeal Cookie Chunk for Dessert

 There really isn't anything else i've been horribly craving, except chocolate. And a friend says he shipped me some congratulatory chocolates on which I can practice my self-control. We'll see about that! hahahaha!


----------



## Spitfire (Oct 17, 2004)

Hey Ladies. How are things?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 17, 2004)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> Hey Ladies. How are things?


 Hello stranger!


----------



## Spitfire (Oct 17, 2004)

Max, Yeah I wont be able to come on for a while, I need to get a phone line at my apartment. Then I should be able to come back.

Hey sapph, Its good to see you are doing good, I like the new pics

Bye Getter
I hope to talk to yall soon


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 17, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Mexican for lunch (chicken quesadillas, or a burrito, as well as a mexican chicken soup)
> Ben and Jerry's Oatmeal Cookie Chunk for Dessert
> 
> There really isn't anything else i've been horribly craving, except chocolate. And a friend says he shipped me some congratulatory chocolates on which I can practice my self-control. We'll see about that! hahahaha!


You're not even gonna get hammered, in celebration?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 17, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> You're not even gonna get hammered, in celebration?


 I don't drink anymore.

 "yeah but do you drink any less?" hahhhahahha

 nah but seriously... no alcohol for me.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 17, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I don't drink anymore.
> 
> "yeah but do you drink any less?" hahhhahahha
> 
> nah but seriously... no alcohol for me.


I don't approve.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 17, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> nah but seriously... no alcohol for me.


You are AMAZING


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 17, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You are AMAZING


Don't encourage her.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 17, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You are AMAZING


 damn... i can't think of anything funny to say right now.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 17, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Don't encourage her.


 Yeah, listen to max. This kind of talk could only lead to trouble. Don't encourage me! hahaha!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 17, 2004)

GG,


I went back 3-4 pages and see what I was looking for so I will just ask.

What are your plans after the BFL?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 17, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> GG,
> 
> 
> I went back 3-4 pages and see what I was looking for so I will just ask.
> ...


 Work on staying lean but putting on a bit more muscle definition, fine tuning my diet, learning more about diet and exercise... nothing too crazy.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 18, 2004)

oh boy... Good morning everyone!

 Well, here we are! Next-to-last day. I get measured tomorrow. Final BFL-related measurements. I still have to work on my essay questions, too. Shit. Totally forgot about that.

 Busy week coming up!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 18, 2004)

Good morning Ivy I have a long day ahead of mearent teacher conference at 9:00 then off to work until 3:30 then class from 4:00 to 6:30pm I wil try to stop by here tonight to see how you are!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 18, 2004)

Good morning GG...ONE MORE DAY!

How was your weekend?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi Jeanie, Hi Velvet!

 Wow Jeanie -  your day sounds FULL! Good luck!

 Vel - Weekend was ok, thanks for askin'. Didn't do half the things I'd planned to do. No boat race (trainer said to rest), no thrift stores (didn't want to deal with traffic). Did do the Costco trip and the cooking, though. Tried out some different things with my turkey and chicken. I also workd a bit on one of my clients' websites.

 Did some cardio yesterday, not much, 20 minutes HIIT jumprope, half assed because it was late and i was just stressed and blowing off steam.

 You??


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 18, 2004)

Morning Ivy!!! I'm so excited for tomorrow!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 18, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> 20 minutes HIIT jumprope, half assed because it was late and i was just stressed and blowing off steam.


How can you get stressed out with all those candles?

Hope today goes better


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 18, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> How can you get stressed out with all those candles?
> 
> Hope today goes better


 Hahahahaha, sometimes I forget I have candles. 

 Thanks, Luke, I hope so too. So far so good. Ate my broc in the annoying-coworker-free cafeteria!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 18, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Ivy!!! I'm so excited for tomorrow!


 ME TOO! hahahaha! I want to see my final BF and weight! And the photos are Thursday. Not coming in to work that day, so I can get them done outside in the morning.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 18, 2004)

I'm excited


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 18, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I'm excited


 Just keep it in your pants, Cujo!  They ain't _those_ kinds of pics! Hahahahaha!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 18, 2004)




----------



## Jill (Oct 18, 2004)

Hey pretty lady!!! Just a few more days till your new pics, I am very excited to see side by sides of your before and afters!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 18, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Hey pretty lady!!! Just a few more days till your new pics, I am very excited to see side by sides of your before and afters!!!


  I'm psyched, too! Thanks!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 18, 2004)

morning Miss Ivy


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 18, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> morning Miss Ivy


 Hey NT! Happy belated B-day! Don't know how I missed that


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 18, 2004)

thanks very much.  Recouping after partying like a rockstar.   I'm getting too old to be partying like this.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 18, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> thanks very much.  Recouping after partying like a rockstar.   I'm getting too old to be partying like this.


 One is never too old to party, just too old to too look as cool as they used to  And i doubt you're at THAT point yet!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 18, 2004)

I did get ID'd ... and made a drink for our group from the bouncer.  I bet him I could be old enough to be his father ... you should have seen his eyes when I showed him my license.   He said later on in the evening that he was thinking about accusing me of having a false licence.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 18, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I did get ID'd ... and made a drink for our group from the bouncer. I bet him I could be old enough to be his father ... you should have seen his eyes when I showed him my license.   He said later on in the evening that he was thinking about accusing me of having a false licence.


 WOO HOO! You got ID'd! 

 Damn NT!

 I love getting ID'd, even though I look like a kid, I know I'm 28. So it feels great to show my ID. In fact, I get upset when they DON'T ID me. Hahahaha!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 18, 2004)

It doesn't happen as often, but I get ID'd probably every 3/4th time we go out.  At 38, I just keep making drinks off the bouncers. 

I don't get upset either ... I actaully find it quite amusing.


----------



## klmclean (Oct 18, 2004)

Hard to believe the big day is almost here! I can't wait, I'm so excited for you! Are you going to keep journaling with your maintenance plan? I hope so, you inspire me to stick to my diet


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 18, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

>





			
				klmclean said:
			
		

> Hard to believe the big day is almost here! I can't wait, I'm so excited for you! Are you going to keep journaling with your maintenance plan? I hope so, you inspire me to stick to my diet


 
 Oh for sure. I love doing this! And you all keep ME inspired to keep going so it works both ways


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 18, 2004)

Those abs.... 

So Dreamy, wanna come over?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 18, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Those abs....


 hahahahahhahahahahahahhahahah WHAT ABS? MY abs?! That is the last thing I'd ever believe I'd hear in reference to ME. hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 18, 2004)

I think he meant your incredibly sexy tummy 

Nobody could deny that of you


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 18, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I think he meant your incredibly sexy tummy
> 
> Nobody could deny that of you


Why is it that I always get to miss all the fun, sexual undertones?  Where is Mirkin?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 18, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Why is it that I always get to miss all the fun, sexual undertones?...


 Oh, then you _REALLY_ missed something _yesterday_ hahahhahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 18, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I think he meant your incredibly sexy tummy
> 
> Nobody could deny that of you


 I am still trying to get used to hearing these types of things. They all feel so out of place, but please... tell me _more_! hahahahah!

 All funny aside, thank you SF, Luke...


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 18, 2004)

Well Ivy, I guess you are learning, FINALLY, to accept compliments.  You deserve them dear.
So tomorrow is D-day ah?  Man I am so psyched for you.  I gotta tell you, I don't know anyone who deserves this more than you.  You have worked your ass off (Literally) and finally your time has come.  Get used to the compliments, you live at the beach and you will get many more of those.  
Guys, you have to believe me, I have met this "hot chicky baby" (yeah, eat your hearts out).  She is beautiful, kind, funny, and she really knows how to enjoy life.  How do I know all this from meeting her one day?  Her eyes say it all, and just listen to her when she's here.  No matter how bad your day is, she'll make you smile... 
The best part is that she's available.  How does a catch like this stay available???  Hmm, I suspect not for long.  
Hugs....


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 18, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Well Ivy, I guess you are learning, FINALLY, to accept compliments. You deserve them dear.
> So tomorrow is D-day ah? Man I am so psyched for you. I gotta tell you, I don't know anyone who deserves this more than you. You have worked your ass off (Literally) and finally your time has come. Get used to the compliments, you live at the beach and you will get many more of those.
> Guys, you have to believe me, I have met this "hot chicky baby" (yeah, eat your hearts out). She is beautiful, kind, funny, and she really knows how to enjoy life. How do I know all this from meeting her one day? Her eyes say it all, and just listen to her when she's here. No matter how bad your day is, she'll make you smile...
> The best part is that she's available. How does a catch like this stay available??? Hmm, I suspect not for long.
> Hugs....


 I'm Ivy and I approve this message.  


 --------

 Hahahahhaha. Damn Tony. Que te ha entrado  You're too good. Thanks for the kind words. If there is anyone here who has a zest for life it is you, hombre! Funny the things others see in us, that we don't but see in them instead.

 Yup yup -- d-day tomorrow. Final weigh in/bf measurement. Photos on thursday. 

 As for being available -- that's a debatable issue these days. Who knows!


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 18, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I'm Ivy and I approve this message.
> 
> 
> --------
> ...


What can I say, I really believe all that I said to be true and I'll stand by it.  I am sure you didn't really need a pick me up, but, tomorrow is an important day in your life and I just wanted to let you know that I will be thinking of you...


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 18, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> What can I say, I really believe all that I said to be true and I'll stand by it. I am sure you didn't really need a pick me up, but, tomorrow is an important day in your life and I just wanted to let you know that I will be thinking of you...


 And I totally appreciate that you have me in your thoughts.  It's reassuring to know there are people rooting for me, and offering their support. It's not such a lonely road...

 A girl could always use a pick-me-up, by the way...

 NOT to be confused with a pick-up! hahaha!


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 18, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> NOT to be confused with a pick-up! hahaha!


Boy oh boy...Tisk Tisk young lady......How one's words get twisted around...


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 18, 2004)

A girl could always use a pick up too!!    

 Sandra!!      Bullock that is!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 18, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> NOT to be confused with a pick-up! hahaha!


I rarely see girls driving pick up's   They're always wearing flanel and golf shoes though.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 18, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I rarely see girls driving pick up's   They're always wearing flanel and golf shoes though.


 Hahahahahaha! I assure you I don't even know what golf shoes look like!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 18, 2004)

*Workout - October 19*

Today was day 7 of week 12 of my body for life challenge. Yes. I completed the challenge.

   I also got measured today.

 Ending BF: 11%

 Ending weight: 103lb (i think lighter because i didn't poop first, but you know whatever)

 Ending LBM: 91.7 

   What does this all mean? It means that I reached my goals and then some ya'll!

   My goal was 12%, and I passed it by 1%.  And I know it's just a number, but it's probably the most beautiful number I've ever seen. After all the sweating, all the diet adjustments, all the aches and all the sacrificing of not going out and partying so that I could be well rested for my workouts the following day, that little number is like a winning lottery ticket.

   Forget cloud 9. I am on cloud 72.

   On to today's workout. My last BFL, but most definitley not my last at all.

   LEgs/Shoulders

   Squats (1 x 15 x 45lb, 4 x 15 x 85lb)
   Leg Press (4 x 15 x 180lb)
   Leg Extension (4 x 15 x 80lb)
   Nat. Shoulder Press (2 x 15 x 50lb)
   Dumbell Shoulder Press (2 x 15 x 30lb) <--- another client took my nat. 
   Lateral Side Raises (4 x 15 x 10lb)
   Front Side Raises (4 x 15 x 10lb) <---- struggling, boo.

   Abs

   Hanging Knee Raises (4 x 15) <--- my god i love these!!!!

   Cardio

   Stairmaster, HIIT, 20 minutes (ok, really 18 minutes, but i rounded off)


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 18, 2004)

Congrats Ivy

we already knew you are amazing though



			
				GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hahahahahaha! I assure you I don't even know what golf shoes look like!


That's what makes you so special


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 18, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> i think lighter because i didn't poop first, but you know whatever


Waaaaay too much information......


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 18, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Congrats Ivy
> 
> we already knew you are amazing though


 Thanks, Luke. Though I have to admit that sharing the last month of this thing with you all on IM made getting to the finish line a little easier. Having people rooting for you, and pushing you on and stuff... I didn't do it entirely by myself. 



> That's what makes you so special


 Oh i'm special alright...


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 18, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Waaaaay too much information......


 Tony I wouldn't be me if I didn't add the TMI  hahahahhhaahhaahhaahhaha! Besides it's true!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 18, 2004)

*By the way....*

I just want to say a big fat thank you to all you wonderful, crazy, amazing people here on IM. I'm sending warm and fuzzies your way. Even if you think you didn't, you helped me stay the course in one way or another. By encouraging, by asking me what I ate, or asking me what I did at the gym, by saying I inspire you (CRAZY! but ok!)...

 Just... THANK YOU.


----------



## Jill (Oct 18, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Starting BF: 22%
> Ending BF: 11%
> 
> Starting weight: 122lb
> Ending weight: 103lb (i think lighter because i didn't poop first, but you know whatever)


   *You kicked some ass girlie!!!*   

Keep it up. You are a major inspiration in my books. Amazing great results. Would you NOW say diet is 80% of the equation??? Just wondering.....

Oh ya, Id probably nix 1-2 pounds, due to the poop


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 18, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> *You kicked some ass girlie!!!*
> 
> Keep it up. You are a major inspiration in my books. Amazing great results. Would you NOW say diet is 80% of the equation??? Just wondering.....
> 
> Oh ya, Id probably nix 1-2 pounds, due to the poop


 WOOOOO HOOOOOO!

  Yes, Diet. DIET MADE ALL THE DIFFERENCE. I can't stress this enough. 

 I've been working out in many ways forever, but until I didn't work on my diet, my body didn't really change much. Don't even get me started!!! hahahahahaha! 

 That is it. That is the secret. The "magic" is in the diet.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 18, 2004)

Congratulations.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 19, 2004)

GG,


Congrats on exceeding your goals


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> GG, Congrats on exceeding your goals


 Thank you G.! I'm so excited about my photos on Thursday!

 (uh-oh, and I have to get my sh*t together and write the answers to the BFL essay questions. Gotta send that all in on Friday.)


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 19, 2004)

Ivy!  That is so wonderful !  I can just imagine how excited you must be that you have exceeded your goals. I can't wait to see these pics


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

*Day 1 - Rest of my life, I guess!*

I woke up this morning feeling like, "OK, what now? ANYTHING!"

 I'm doing my chest/back workout today at another gym, since my free sessions with the trainer are officially over. He offered to keep training me, but I politely declined, at least for now. I feel like I'm taking advantage, you know?

 We'll still be working together on some business stuff, so depending on how that goes, I'll still train with him occasionally (Thank god, because I'll miss him! I've become a bit attached!)

 So this weekend -- gonna follow my healthy diet, except for one meal, Saturday I'm gonna go have a proper mexican meal at Don Burrito, cheese and sour cream included (if I don't have a heart attack "dealing" with the mental anguish first!), and Sunday, Ben and Jerry's Oatmeal Cookie Chunk. 

 But this little "journey" of mine is far from over.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Ivy!  That is so wonderful !  I can just imagine how excited you must be that you have exceeded your goals. I can't wait to see these pics


 Thank you Jeanie! By the way, I was gonna call you last night but it was kinda late!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 19, 2004)

That is cool. Call me tonight if you want to, but wait until a few minutes after 9:00pm, so I can get my kids in bed   I can't wait to talk to you!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> That is cool. Call me tonight if you want to, but wait until a few minutes after 9:00pm, so I can get my kids in bed   I can't wait to talk to you!


 what time zone 9 pm?! Yours or mine? hahaha!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 19, 2004)

G'morning Ivy 

Hope you slept well


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 19, 2004)

Morninggggggggggggggg


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 19, 2004)

Congrats GG!

You look awesome and are an inspiration to many here.

Keep up the hard work


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Congrats GG!
> 
> You look awesome and are an inspiration to many here.
> 
> Keep up the hard work


 THANK YOU Iain! And welcome! I think this is the first time you post here!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 19, 2004)

*CONGRATULATIONS IVY

YOU

ROCK!!!*​


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 19, 2004)

What Vel said..........

Nice work!!!! Keep it up


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

Vel, Babsie:

 THANK YOU!!!!!! *YOU* GUYS ROCK!

 Onward and upward!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 19, 2004)




----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations you little hottie you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YOU DID IT  


   

BTW- Jeanie is in the same time zone as us.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Congratulations you little hottie you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> YOU DID IT
> 
> ...


 THANK YOU!!!! Now if only I could kick that nasty crack habit... 

 Time zones -- really!? Hmmm. I need to brush up on my geography. hahahaha!


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 19, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> THANK YOU Iain! And welcome! I think this is the first time you post here!






But I do stop by and read daily


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 19, 2004)

Crack habit?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> But I do stop by and read daily


 Well, feel free to join in the silliness more often!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Crack habit?


 Yeah. Will that be a problem when we're married? I'll share! HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 19, 2004)

again ... too many compliments going around in this journal. 

Good morning Miss Ivy.  How are you this morning?  I hope everything is going well. 

ta ta ...


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 19, 2004)

At least you don't drink 

No, you're still perfect


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> again ... too many compliments going around in this journal.
> 
> Good morning Miss Ivy.  How are you this morning?  I hope everything is going well.
> 
> ta ta ...


 Hey NT! Things are going phenomenal today. How's about with you?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> At least you don't drink ...


 You're right. It could be worse.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 19, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey NT! Things are going phenomenal today. How's about with you?



I believe I'm just as good thanks. 

Did I miss reading final numbers/measurements?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I believe I'm just as good thanks.
> 
> Did I miss reading final numbers/measurements?


 You sho' nuff did! But i'll forgive ya. Hahhahaaha!

 BF 11%
 Weight: 103 (but like i said, i hadn't pooped yet, so maybe 101)


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 19, 2004)

Nicely done Miss Ivy.  

Now do you get to have a real meal?  Do you attempt a competition from this point?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Nicely done Miss Ivy.
> 
> Now do you get to have a real meal?  Do you attempt a competition from this point?


 Thank you!

 1) Yes, i will be having a mexican dinner at my favorite mexican restaurant this saturday and ben and jerry's ice cream on sunday afternoon

 2) no competing for me. I am doing this for myself. I don't find any joy or pleasure in the idea of competing.  Who knows. I might change my mind down the road, but I'd still have a long way to go regardless.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 19, 2004)

Your sig says new goals are coming ... any idea what they may be?  You look fantastic, I can't imagine you having any fitness related goals if you're not competing.  Ice cream


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Your sig says new goals are coming ... any idea what they may be? You look fantastic, I can't imagine you having any fitness related goals if you're not competing. Ice cream


 You'd be surprised. I'd like to put on a little more muscle, get a little more definition in some areas, so i don't have to flex all the time to see them! And my hips and butt need some more work. Really The photos are just good angles or something. 

 I realize I am my own worst critic, but I truly want to see what I can achieve -- a nice balance of muscularity and femininity would be great.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 19, 2004)

I am surprised ... 

I am intrigued seeing each person's different goals in their fitness path.  Shutup is just getting as big as she can ... Brit and a few others are striving for pro cards ... you yourself are looking at adding a bit more muscle ... all different and intereting to follow along


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I am surprised ...
> 
> I am intrigued seeing each person's different goals in their fitness path. Shutup is just getting as big as she can ... Brit and a few others are striving for pro cards ... you yourself are looking at adding a bit more muscle ... all different and intereting to follow along


 Yeah it's cool... That's one of the reasons I like this forum so much. We all have different goals but a common interest brings us all together.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 19, 2004)

now ... I just need a goal  
log some stuff and things ...


----------



## Velvet (Oct 19, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I realize I am my own worst critic, but I truly want to see what I can achieve -- a nice balance of muscularity and femininity would be great.



You said it girl!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> now ... I just need a goal
> log some stuff and things ...


 ok maybe not ALL of us have goals  hahaahha! Some of us just like to "hang out" with cool people.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 19, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> ok maybe not ALL of us have goals  hahaahha! Some of us just like to "hang out" with cool people.



If I continue to hang out with  people, I might _become_


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> If I continue to hang out with  people, I might _become_


 And THERE's your goal! Now you have one!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 19, 2004)

I knew this conversation would be beneficial


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I knew this conversation would be beneficial


 ahhahahahaha! Here to help whenever i can.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 19, 2004)

how long should I set this goal for?  When do you think I could achive  status?


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 19, 2004)

Great job GG!


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 19, 2004)

I haven't posted in your journal before.  I usually don't follow people's journals.  However, I have certainly poked around your gallery a couple of times before, and you have made some excellent progress.  Doesn't it feel great when you achieve your goals?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

NT: Until you feel cool to your very core. 

 Monstar: Thanks, man! 

 CowPimp: well lookee here! Nice to see you 'round these parts of town, Mr. Pimp! Thanks for the kind words. Hell yes, it feels _awesome_!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 19, 2004)

SF + Dreamy,
Sittin in a tree...


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

*Workout - October 19*

Well, today was my first "solo flight" at the gym. It went pretty well, all things considered ("all things" being having to wait longer than I am accustomed to or want to for certain stations, dumbells, etc.).

  Chest/Back

  Nat. Chest Press (1 x 15 x 75lb, 2 x FAILURE (14-15) x 80lb)

  Wide Grip Pull Down (1 x 15 x 50lb, 2 x 15 x 60lb)

 Nat. Incline Chest Press (1 x 15 x 45lb, 2 x FAILURE (13-14) x 50lb) <-- because there were no available benches for dumbell use instead

  Cable Seated Row (3 x 15 x 60lb)

  Nat. Chest Flies (3 x 15 x 45lb) <-- because again, no benches available on which to do dumbell flies.

  Nat. Seated Rows (3 x FAILURE (14-15) x 60lb)

  Bicep/Tricep

  Bar Curls (3 x 15 x 30lb bar)
  Cable Pushdowns (1 x 15 x 60lb, 2 x FAILURE (15-16) x 60lb)
  Reverse Grip Cable Pushdowns (3 x 15 x 40lb)
 Hammer Curls (1 x 15 x 15lb Dumbells, 2 x 20 x 10lb) <--- some wimpy-looking executive type took my 15lb dumbells to do shoulder presses and then left them somewhere else.

  Abs 

 Decline Bench Crunches (2 x 25)
 Hanging Knee Raises (2 x 15)

 Cardio

 Stairmaster, Intervals, Level 10, 30 minutes


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 19, 2004)

sorry for being a day late but...

CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> SF + Dreamy,
> Sittin in a tree...


 Too late.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> sorry for being a day late but...
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!


 HEYYYYYY! Better late than never! THANK YOU! , indeed.


----------



## SpinQueen (Oct 19, 2004)

Awesome!

And you'll be able to work out at my gym very soon.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

SpinQueen said:
			
		

> Awesome!
> 
> And you'll be able to work out at my gym very soon.


 Thank you!! Was wondering where you've been!

 Woman I am SO looking forward to that! I am doing L.A. Fitness for now, since it's right by my job here in the Doral. Hey can you PM me your number again?! I lost the post-it note before I could transfer it to my cell phone!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 19, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> SF + Dreamy,
> Sittin in a tree...


Get your own tree


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 19, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Yeah. Will that be a problem when we're married? I'll share! HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## SpinQueen (Oct 19, 2004)

I can't get my PM's to work right now, so here:

edited

Nobody start stalking me now


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

SpinQueen said:
			
		

> I can't get my PM's to work right now, so here:
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> Nobody start stalking me now


 ok got it. you can delete it.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 19, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

>


 
lmao Jeanie thinks we're kidding around


----------



## SpinQueen (Oct 19, 2004)

Cool, definitely call me later, so I can set the rest up.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> lmao Jeanie thinks we're kidding around


  You mean we're not?  Oh damn. I'd better start picking out a dress then! hahahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

SpinQueen said:
			
		

> Cool, definitely call me later, so I can set the rest up.


 As soon as I get out of here and am driving home I'll give you a buzz.


----------



## Jill (Oct 19, 2004)

Did you workout before work today or something? DOnt you usually train after work?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Did you workout before work today or something? DOnt you usually train after work?


 Not anymore. Now that I'm not doing sessions with the trainer, I have to do it on my own, and my lunch hour is as good a time as any to do it. I have a gym five minutes from here. Since my weights days are week days, it's perfect. Get it out of the way and only have to do abs and cardio when I get home which also leaves enough time between weights and cardio if I want to do HIIT training a few nights a week.

 Weekends, I'll be working somewhere where I can work out, if all goes as planned, so that takes care of my weekend cardio.

 As for my trainer, we are working together on some other stuff. I'm meeting with him tonight to talk biznitch. So who knows. I may end up working out there again some times.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

*More goals to think about...*

I really do need to get a bike. Originally, I'd thought about training for a sprint triathlon, and concentrated on my weight training and transformation instead.

  Now that I've got one goal down and am in pretty decent shape, I think I might take up this next challenge. Tri training.

 The diet and exercise formula will have to change quite a bit for something like this to be successful. That gives me a new perspective from which to learn more about nutrition as well. Hmmm...

  Lots to think about.

  But first, gotta get myself a bike.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 19, 2004)

great goal ... boy, we certainly are motivated


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> great goal ... boy, we certainly are motivated


 Well I ain't gonna get very far just sittin' pretty, babe!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm going to get a bike too. I just think it would be fun to ride outside again!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 19, 2004)

I love my bike.  It has helped my legs and glutes so much , not to mention how many calories it burns !  Just make sure you pack something light to suck on or eat because when my bodyfat was really low I would have my blood sugar level dip really low and it felt like a panic attack or something.  SCARY


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> I love my bike.  It has helped my legs and glutes so much , not to mention how many calories it burns ! Just make sure you pack something light to suck on or eat because when my bodyfat was really low I would have my blood sugar level dip really low and it felt like a panic attack or something. SCARY


 SEE? good to know. the only times i used to ride my old bike was to and from school when i lived a few blocks from it, and at the trails at a local park, and even then it was WUSS biking trails. I never really did much work. Definitely no distance. Bikes and I, historically, we have not gotten along. hahaha! But it's time to form an alliance.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 19, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Well I ain't gonna get very far just sittin' pretty, babe!



that's where I'm going wrong.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 20, 2004)

Good morning GG!  Day after....how do you feel?    

Tri training sounds like an awesome goal and one I considered myself..well duathalon actually, not big on the swimming lol

I have a mountain bike and love to ride..ahhh, the freedom and speed is exhilerating!  I'm sure whatever goal you set, you'll reach..and then some!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 20, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning GG!  Day after....how do you feel?
> 
> Tri training sounds like an awesome goal and one I considered myself..well duathalon actually, not big on the swimming lol
> 
> I have a mountain bike and love to ride..ahhh, the freedom and speed is exhilerating! I'm sure whatever goal you set, you'll reach..and then some!


 Day after... well, feels like day during.  Since I haven't taken the pics, I'm still on the same diet until tomorrow, so that I don't suddently get bloated when I add a bunch of starchy carbs back in. hahaha!

 So just a day or two more on this. I may hold on until my mexican extravaganza on Saturday.

 I had dinner with the trainer and his business partner yesterday. At a mexican restaurant. BUT I took my own food. HOW SAD IS THAT?!??!!?! Funny thing is that I wasn't feeling all miserable. I was like, "Oh well... THat's what you will eat, and this is what I will eat and that's just the way it is." It wasn't as bad as I pictured it on the way to the restaurant 

 Tri-training. I'm still THINKING about it. It's a huge commitment. I may want to take it easy for a few weeks, just do my regular training, before jumping into this. 

 There's a schedule for a beginner's training on triathlete.com. The training focuses on cardio activities, obviously, so it's a big change from what I've been doing now which is focusing more on weights. 

 Good morning!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 20, 2004)

G'morning babe


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 20, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> G'morning babe


 hahahahahaha!  that smiley looks SCARED. hahahahaha!

 Good morning!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 20, 2004)

I just picked the biggest smiling face I could find


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 20, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I just picked the biggest smiling face I could find


 These smileys suck. Just send me a picture!  hahaha!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 20, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Day after... well, feels like day during.  Since I haven't taken the pics, I'm still on the same diet until tomorrow, so that I don't suddently get bloated when I add a bunch of starchy carbs back in. hahaha!
> 
> So just a day or two more on this. I may hold on until my mexican extravaganza on Saturday.
> 
> ...



Hum, I"ll have to go check out that website!  Personally, I'm a cardio addict so that would be right up my alley!  ha ha

Whatcha got planned for today?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 20, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hum, I"ll have to go check out that website! Personally, I'm a cardio addict so that would be right up my alley! ha ha
> 
> Whatcha got planned for today?


 Today's really exciting! You ready for this? Today....

 I get to....

 WOOOORK  

 And since i'm not coming in tomorrow. I get to work MORE.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 20, 2004)

awww, you poor baby..i get to do the same...why the hell do they make us work, we should be paid just for being us!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 20, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> awww, you poor baby..i get to do the same...why the hell do they make us work, we should be paid just for being us!


 Yeah. Apparently they have not yet recognized our fabulousness.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 20, 2004)

Morning Ivy     

I can't wait to see your pics tomorrow!!! Just one more day babe!   

That tri training sounds interesting, I'm going to o check out the link.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 20, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Ivy
> 
> I can't wait to see your pics tomorrow!!! Just one more day babe!
> 
> That tri training sounds interesting, I'm going to o check out the link.


 Well you wont' see 'em til Friday most likely! I have to take them to the lab on thursday after they shoot. 

 I'll see if he snaps some with my digital camera too while we're out there...

 Tri traning... imagine if a bunch of us take it up together??  That might be fun.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 20, 2004)

Damn is there alot of whoring in here. 48 pages already!!! Your going to put my whore thread outta business, LOL


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 20, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Well you wont' see 'em til Friday most likely! I have to take them to the lab on thursday after they shoot.
> 
> I'll see if he snaps some with my digital camera too while we're out there...
> 
> Tri traning... imagine if a bunch of us take it up together?? That might be fun.


 
WOOOHOOO!  That means I get to see them on opening day.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 20, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Damn is there alot of whoring in here. 48 pages already!!! Your going to put my whore thread outta business, LOL


 I am just a friendly girl. What can I say.  

 hahahahaha! I don't know how it happened, but as you'll see -- most of the pages don't even contain legitimate "journal" entries. It's just a silly run-on conversation that people are constantly coming into and out of. Fun!

 I guess my journal has turned into GG's whoring thread? hahaha!

 And by whoring, what do YOU mean exactly??


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 20, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> WOOOHOOO!  That means I get to see them on opening day.


 yep!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 20, 2004)

*Workout - October 20*

It's just a cardio day today. Went to the gym again during my lunch hour. 

 Cardio 25 minutes on the Stairmaster, level 20 (I guess same as level 10 on the one i used at the trainer's gym?), intervals, kicked ass. Took a long, hot shower, exfoliated, washed my hair, and got back to the office a half hour later than I should have. Oops!


----------



## klmclean (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 20, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

>


 Hey there! Did you get my email and PM reply? How's everything?


----------



## klmclean (Oct 20, 2004)

Hey, there, yes, I did get your PM. Thanks a lot! I'm going to post my journal on Monday. I started the diet I told you about, (not going so good) last time I followed it I wasn't training and I'm finding now that I"m training twice a day I'm starving on it. Not enough food I think. But, I'll have something ready to go for Monday. Can't wait. Talk to you soon


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 20, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hey, there, yes, I did get your PM. Thanks a lot! I'm going to post my journal on Monday. I started the diet I told you about, (not going so good) last time I followed it I wasn't training and I'm finding now that I"m training twice a day I'm starving on it. Not enough food I think. But, I'll have something ready to go for Monday. Can't wait. Talk to you soon


 Looking forward to the journal! 

 Hey what do you mean you're training twice a day? Like cardio in the morning and weights in the afternoon/evening? Or weights twice a day different muscle groups?


----------



## klmclean (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm doing my cardio before I go to work in the morning, my gym is just two minutes up the street, then I come home shower up and go off to work. I also work two minutes away so it's pretty convienient I go back at nine at night to train because the owner of the gym is a good friend of mine and my boyfriend's and he's been training with me for the last three months and that's the only time that's good for him because the gym is quiet then.  I'm pretty lucky, he doesn't charge me for a membership and he's training me. He used to be a competitive body builder so he's really whipping my ass into shape. My boyfriend also used to own a supplement shop in the same gym and train clients as well so I have all the help I need right at my finger  tips. If I could glue my mouth shut then I'd be making real progress. But, glue or no glue, I am determined to get my eating under control once and for all! 
 I'm so excited about my new journal, I really can't wait to start.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 20, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> I'm doing my cardio before I go to work in the morning, my gym is just two minutes up the street, then I come home shower up and go off to work. I also work two minutes away so it's pretty convienient I go back at nine at night to train because the owner of the gym is a good friend of mine and my boyfriend's and he's been training with me for the last three months and that's the only time that's good for him because the gym is quiet then. I'm pretty lucky, he doesn't charge me for a membership and he's training me. He used to be a competitive body builder so he's really whipping my ass into shape. My boyfriend also used to own a supplement shop in the same gym and train clients as well so I have all the help I need right at my finger tips. If I could glue my mouth shut then I'd be making real progress. But, glue or no glue, I am determined to get my eating under control once and for all!
> I'm so excited about my new journal, I really can't wait to start.


 K: Sounds like you've got a great hook up! Everything is in place for you to succeed! And you KNOW what you have to do on your part. Just keep reminding yourself every time you have to make a choice, WHY you're choosing the good over the bad, the right over the wrong, when it comes to food and eating.

 -----------

 And of course, I'm just saying what worked for me. I'm no expert. 

 In fact, I'm going through another food-related dilemma right now. Facing the end of this BFL thing, and having spent the last two weeks on a super strict low-calorie diet with phenomenal results, I'm terrified that once I start adding more calories into my meals, I'll balloon and lose my new abs and all that. I KNOW I can raise my calories to maintain (or otherwise I'll gradually waste away or pass out somewhere!), and I KNOW what I have to do, what I have to eat, and how I have to time my meals and workouts. I know. But emotionally, I'm freaking out about managing it all. Nobody said it would be easy to lose the fat, I was given fair warning of the challenge ahead. However, no one warned me about the post-fat emotional distress haha! I'm a trooper, I'll figure it out and realize I'm worrying for nothing. But still. It's a shitty feeling to have hanging over me until I see with my own eyes that I'm ok after increasing the calories to a maintenance level.

 Somebody bitchslap me PLEASE!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 21, 2004)

Picture time! Well in about 2 hours.

 I got my tan last night. It's turned out a little lighter than I'd hoped but at least it looks a lot more even and natural than the last guy's botch job. It's by no means, bb-competition dark. 

 Anyway... can't wait to take these photos already so I can regain some semblance of normalcy in my diet.

 Good morning, all!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 21, 2004)

Looking forward to the pics


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 21, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Looking forward to the pics


 Hahaha Thanks. 

 -------

 Man, I'm looking at my butt right now, in the bikini for the pics and i totally HATE IT! It needs twelve more weeks for more butt improvement!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 21, 2004)

C'mon Ivy, I wanna look at your butt some too!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 21, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> C'mon Ivy, I wanna look at your butt some too!


 hahhahaahahahaha! I'll see what I can do.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 21, 2004)

Morning GG  


Have fun with the pics !!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 21, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Facing the end of this BFL thing, and having spent the last two weeks on a super strict low-calorie diet with phenomenal results, *I'm terrified that once I start adding more calories into my meals, I'll balloon and lose my new abs and all that. I KNOW I can raise my calories to maintain (or otherwise I'll gradually waste away or pass out somewhere!), and I KNOW what I have to do, what I have to eat, and how I have to time my meals and workouts. I know. But emotionally, I'm freaking out about managing it all. Nobody said it would be easy to lose the fat, I was given fair warning of the challenge ahead. However, no one warned me about the post-fat emotional distress haha!* I'm a trooper, I'll figure it out and realize I'm worrying for nothing. But still. It's a shitty feeling to have hanging over me until I see with my own eyes that I'm ok after increasing the calories to a maintenance level.
> 
> Somebody bitchslap me PLEASE!


OMG! this exactly how I feel 
The two pounds I see are freaking me out!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 21, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning GG
> 
> 
> Have fun with the pics !!


 Thanks G! Good morning!

 The photographer/buddy is stuck in traffic so I'm sitting here stressing, and thirsty as hell. hahahahah!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 21, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> OMG! this exactly how I feel
> The two pounds I see are freaking me out!


  so frustrating, huh?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 21, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Thanks G! Good morning!
> 
> The photographer/buddy is stuck in traffic so I'm sitting here stressing, and thirsty as hell. hahahahah!


You are doing this at home ?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 21, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> You are doing this at home ?


 Well sortof. I live at the beach. My backyard is literally THE BEACH -- sand, water, the whole bit. So we're just going downstairs to shoot them there, nice morning light and all that


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 21, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Well sortof. I live at the beach. My backyard is literally THE BEACH -- sand, water, the whole bit. So we're just going downstairs to shoot them there, nice morning light and all that


Thats great !


----------



## Jill (Oct 21, 2004)

Happy 'Picture' day!!

The beach is in your back yard???  No fair


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 21, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Happy 'Picture' day!!
> 
> The beach is in your back yard???  No fair


 Like i said! Come on down!

 Yes. my backyard -- see attached.

 I live in a hotel (long story).


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 21, 2004)

You lucky ass!!! You live on the beach!!!!! NO FAIR!!   

Happy Picture Day!! Oh, and Good Morning!!!


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 21, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Well you wont' see 'em til Friday most likely! I have to take them to the lab on thursday after they shoot.
> 
> I'll see if he snaps some with my digital camera too while we're out there...
> 
> Tri traning... imagine if a bunch of us take it up together??  That might be fun.



I've been training for tris for two years and done about 8 - and if hotties like you are in the club then I'm definitely in!   

Seriously let me know if you want any info.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 21, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> You lucky ass!!! You live on the beach!!!!! NO FAIR!!
> 
> Happy Picture Day!! Oh, and Good Morning!!!


 Ask me how many times I have been down there since i moved to this place. I can tell you exact dates and times, and with who. That's how few times. 

 <--- not a beach person.  I like cold weather. Go figure. haha!

 Good morning!


----------



## Jill (Oct 21, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Yes. my backyard -- see attached.
> 
> I live in a hotel (long story).


  For real..................


























he he  Ive never used that smilie....I am just jealous  j/k


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 21, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> For real..................
> 
> he he  Ive never used that smilie....I am just jealous  j/k


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 21, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> For real..................
> he he  Ive never used that smilie....I am just jealous  j/k


But she used this one time one


----------



## Jill (Oct 21, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> But she used this one time one


Oh ya..._accidently_ I gave you the bird!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 21, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> But she used this one time one


 hahahahahahah! i'd never seen that one!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 21, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Oh ya..._accidently_ I gave you the bird!


But I  still love ya


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 21, 2004)

Photographer's here!!! YAYYAYYAYAYAYAY!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 21, 2004)

Good morning GG 

What's up with the photographer?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 21, 2004)

I'll take that photographer job


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 21, 2004)

happy picture day!  

Nice _backyard_


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 21, 2004)

here is what I'll see everyday for the next 8 months 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=17767


----------



## BritChick (Oct 21, 2004)

Morning GG   
I'm assuming you have a shoot today? If so, good luck with it and have fun!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 21, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> here is what I'll see everyday for the next 8 months
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=17767



ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## sara (Oct 21, 2004)

I just finished reading the first page of your journal.. WOW!!!!!!!!!!! You did it!!!!!!!!!  
Congrats on everything!!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 21, 2004)

wellllllll....

  i'm back from shooting pictures. and of course... blech. i don't like most of them. 

 the ones i have to send in are 'aight'... standard, just straight-on front and back shots. but i took some playing around at the beach just in case we do end up doing an IM2005 calendar (hee hee!).

 There's a thing about my face. ever since i lost weight, my face looks weird, like my laugh lines are more defined. yeeesh! Strivectin anyone?

 Anyway... I'm happy overall, because i've been parading around south beach with my friend/photographer in a skirt and bikini top all day and loving every minute of it. And I just got home and am going to chug water like a crazy woman. 

 Unrelated, but worth noting: I ALMOST bought a pair of vintage cowboy (cowgirl?) boots in a vintage store while we waited for the photos to get processed. They were so kick ass. And not very expensive. But I know what would happen if I bought them. I would forget all about good fashion sense, and I would wear them with everything. I'd wear them around the house. I'd wear them to the gym, too, probably. I've not had cowboy boots since i was a kid, and that's what happened when i had them then. My mother had to take them away from me and hide them until I forgot about them eventually. SO yeah. I passed on the boots this time.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 21, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> I just finished reading the first page of your journal.. WOW!!!!!!!!!!! You did it!!!!!!!!!
> Congrats on everything!!!!


 Heyyy! Thank you  Hahahaha "the first page..."  most of the journal isn't much of a journal (so much as it is a long conversation about nothing and everything), so you read the essentials.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 21, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Morning GG
> I'm assuming you have a shoot today? If so, good luck with it and have fun!


 THanks brit!!!! Yep.  had it today. I'll post something in a little while. first must eat. starving.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 21, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I'll take that photographer job


 I'm not much fun to put up with for photographing, Rock! My friend can attest to that now. I spend half the time laughing instead of holding a pose. I just couldn't take it seriously because the whole idea of ME posing for "modeling" type photos was so preposterous! hahahaah! I was making exaggerated pouty model faces and just being an all around ham.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 21, 2004)

damn, NT. as crazy as it sounds -- I'd trade ya my beach for your snow in a heart beat.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 21, 2004)

go back for the boots


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 21, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> go back for the boots


 Grrrrrl i'm so tempted. So. So. So. Tempted.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 21, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> damn, NT. as crazy as it sounds -- I'd trade ya my beach for your snow in a heart beat.



that does sound pretty crazy indeed ... perhaps you were out for a little too long in the sun today


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 21, 2004)

Don't worry about your face! First of all... the fact that one can tell you're lean by your face is a GOOD thing.. I look forward to when my creases deepen..it means I am finally losing fat.  You can tell when a guy has a six pack just by looking at his face and that is sooooo hot.  

Secondly, you just lost the fat, the skin is a little slower to respond but it should tighten back up slowly.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 21, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Don't worry about your face! First of all... the fact that one can tell you're lean by your face is a GOOD thing.. I look forward to when my creases deepen..it means I am finally losing fat. You can tell when a guy has a six pack just by looking at his face and that is sooooo hot.
> 
> Secondly, you just lost the fat, the skin is a little slower to respond but it should tighten back up slowly.


 I sure hope you're right because OH MY GOD, i look OLLLLLDDDD. Regardless, my BF will go up a little in the next few weeks when i start eating more cals, inevitably.so maybe that will help too. 

 I'll post some pics up soon. i got them all on CD from the photo lab.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 21, 2004)

Yayyyy pics.  Relax, I am 21 yrs old and my eyes crinkle up SOO much, people think I'm older.


----------



## Jill (Oct 21, 2004)

Pics.....


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 21, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Pics.....


 hahahahahaha! 

 Not yet... been doing some chores, cooking, cleaning up around here and want to go work out before i  settle in and start posting pics!  i'll put some up tonight!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 21, 2004)

okay, waiting patiently.....thanks for trying to cheer me up.  I wish i lived on the beach.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm waiting. But I'd be lying if I said patiently.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 21, 2004)

Where's the pretty lady at?


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 21, 2004)

She is making us wait....building up the suspence....


----------



## klmclean (Oct 21, 2004)

Pictures???????????????????


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 21, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> She is making us wait....building up the suspence....


Bad GG ! Bad !


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 21, 2004)

alright already... hahaahhaha

 i put four up for now. just making the file sizes smaller on some other ones. I'm not thrilled but that's that. 

 The tan, well it's pretty light. but at least i'm not SEE THROUGH like I am in real life.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 21, 2004)

Wow.


----------



## Jill (Oct 21, 2004)

New pics are looking fab darlin!!! 

Great job!


----------



## Jill (Oct 21, 2004)

You must be so proud of yourself!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 21, 2004)

Looking Good GG !


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 21, 2004)

WOW! holy crap you guys are FAST! hahahaha! Thank you. I am super proud of myself, but at the same time, feel that there is much work to still be done. Thank you for all the nice compliments. This is the last thign I'd ever imagined I would be doing -- posting pictures of myself in a bikini in a public forum, voluntarily.


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 21, 2004)

Great pictures, wonderful shots....To think that was at the beach that I go to and the day that I choose to go, is one day too late....

Seriously kid, you look great and you know it too...... 

I'll come by later...I don't want to start bringing people down with my constant complaining and ....I have to go buy Aly some medicine....


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 21, 2004)

You look beautiful!   I bet you are relieved tha the picture taking is finished.  Ahhh, the life of a beauty queen!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 21, 2004)

You're so Beautiful!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 21, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You're so Beautiful!


 Oh, stop.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 21, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> You look beautiful!   I bet you are relieved tha the picture taking is finished.  Ahhh, the life of a beauty queen!


 Thank you Jeanie!

 Relieved indeed! 

 And to tell you the truth, a little bloated. I drank so much water. 
 Also had some fat free cool whip a little while ago... like a little dollop of heaven on my deprived tongue.

 Gonna eat clean though until saturday's mexican blow out (which i doubt will be more than a little toot, since I can't wrap my mind around the concept of eating like i mean it anymore!).


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 21, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Great pictures, wonderful shots....To think that was at the beach that I go to and the day that I choose to go, is one day too late....
> 
> Seriously kid, you look great and you know it too......
> 
> I'll come by later...I don't want to start bringing people down with my constant complaining and ....I have to go buy Aly some medicine....


 Hey tony, sorry to hear about all the crapola interfering with your life right now. I hope the kids get better soon. This sounds horrible! *hug*

 And what do you mean one day too late? I took my pics today. Werent' you at the beach today?

 And thank you...


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 21, 2004)

Whoa looking hot.. that is an excellent transformation..


----------



## klmclean (Oct 21, 2004)

WOW, HOW HOT ARE YOU MISSY!


*Amazing pictures, you should be so proud of yourself, you truely look spectacular *


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2004)

Hahaha! Thanks Sox & klm! 

 Good morning everybody!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2004)

OK the plan for today...

 Yesterday I missed my leg/shoulder workout at the gym with all this stuff going on with the pics and stuff. I was dead tired.

 I did some jumprope at home, and started to do squats, SLDLs and shoulder presses with my dumbells here at home, but only did about two sets of 20 for each. Not much of a workout, but not a complete waste either.

 Today, I'm gonna do my chest/back/arms during lunch, and cardio at home later.

 And oh my god, can I just say? I'm very excited. Lots of things happening at once around here -- sensory overload!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 22, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I'm not much fun to put up with for photographing, Rock! My friend can attest to that now. I spend half the time laughing instead of holding a pose. I just couldn't take it seriously because the whole idea of ME posing for "modeling" type photos was so preposterous! hahahaah! I was making exaggerated pouty model faces and just being an all around ham.


That just makes it more fun  And you don't look old. I think your pics look amazing. Will you marry me?!?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> That just makes it more fun  And you don't look old. I think your pics look amazing. Will you marry me?!?


  Thanks, Rock. You're crazy, but thanks! 

 Alright, Ill admit i had some fun doing the shoot (though this type of activity is SO not me!!!!!). My friend most definitely had a few moments where he wanted to strangle me because I could just not take this seriously and kept joking around 

  As for the proposal... too late, buddy. I'm happily engaged.   But thank you, I'm flattered you'd want to put up with my crap for the rest of your life! hahahahaha!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 22, 2004)

*OH MY GOD!*​
Unbelievable....I was in fits of giggles when I read the Baywatch line under my favorite pic of you...I've been showing my coworkers..hope you don't mind     They are VERY impressed with you young lady!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 22, 2004)

Morning!!! Have a good weekend!!  

YOUR PICTURES ARE GORGEOUS!!!

You have done awesome, I would change one single thing about you!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Unbelievable....I was in fits of giggles when I read the Baywatch line under my favorite pic of you...I've been showing my coworkers..hope you don't mind    They are VERY impressed with you young lady!


 

  hahahahaha Thanks, vel.  Oh boy! I'm getting international exposure! hahaha! Well, so long as we don't show MY coworkers it's all good!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning!!! Have a good weekend!!
> 
> YOUR PICTURES ARE GORGEOUS!!!
> 
> You have done awesome, I would change one single thing about you!!


 Thank you Andrea!  

 You know, I totally hated them yesterday, but I'm starting to warm up to some of them. You all are saying such nice things!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 22, 2004)

hee hee, ya, can you imagine the Jealousy then!  OH MY


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 22, 2004)

G'morning Ivonne! 

Hope you have a perfect day


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> G'morning Ivonne!
> 
> Hope you have a perfect day


 So long as my computer works...


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 22, 2004)

Very nice pics GG.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Very nice pics GG.


 Thanks NT  I'm ready for the IM calendar then,  you think?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 22, 2004)

You may not believe this, but as the others said, you're ready for more than just an IM calendar my dear.  

I know your response will be hahahahaha ... and you may never see yourself as most of us here do, but not only are you very beautiful, you're down to earth and seem to have a fun personality.
this compliment is now over due to the length is has carried on for.  Now, back to your regular GG journal conversation


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> You may not believe this, but as the others said, you're ready for more than just an IM calendar my dear.
> 
> I know your response will be hahahahaha ... and you may never see yourself as most of us here do, but not only are you very beautiful, you're down to earth and seem to have a fun personality.
> this compliment is now over due to the length is has carried on for.  Now, back to your regular GG journal conversation


 Ok point taken. How about I just say, "THANK YOU!" And keep the self-deprecating stuff to myself for once.  HAHAHAHAHAHHAA!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 22, 2004)

excellent ... now, what's on the agenda today?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> excellent ... now, what's on the agenda today?


 Well... gotta get some busy wokr out of the way, going to the gym at noon, probably working an hour or two later than quittin' time to make up hours from yesterday's day off. 

  Gotta go pick up the photos from the lab and go see my trainer about some work. 

  Somewhere in between all that, i have to find a halloween costume. Any ideas?

 And you? whatchu up to?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 22, 2004)

ideas ... I'm fresh out.  I'm not that creative.  I re-using last year's costume because I am not creative. 

Today ... work till oh, abouit 3:30 ... head home, clean the house and then we're off for a bday dinner.  Then out for a few drinks.  Tomorrow I have a pool tournament.  Usually lasts the weekend, but this team is not very strong, so I'm expecting to be home tomorrow afternoon.  Then a little RNR with ouir daughter gone to a sleepover.  Sunday - more RNR as we have tow more party weekends coming up.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 22, 2004)

question:  Is Cuban coffee similar to espresso?  I've seen two references to Cuban coffee on tv now and I'm curious ...


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> question: Is Cuban coffee similar to espresso? I've seen two references to Cuban coffee on tv now and I'm curious ...


 same thing. when we go to the store to buy "cuban coffee" what we're really buying is espresso -- Cafe Pilon, Bustelo, etc... those spanish brands. All espresso. 

 I was confused for a long time too, because growing up in a cuban household, the word "espresso" was never used. Just café (and it was implied it was cuban coffee). Then starbucks came along. hahaha!

Check this out.

In fact, as a local Miami newspaper, the _Miami New Times_, points    out:    

_"There    is nothing Cuban about Cuban coffee. The beans are grown in Brazil or Colombia,    the coffee machine is made in Italy, and the person who serves it to you from    a sidewalk cafeteria is most likely going to be from Nicaragua, Argentina, or    anywhere else but Cuba_."    ​


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 22, 2004)

thanks! 

Is it 3:30 yet?  Time to get this party started.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> thanks!
> 
> Is it 3:30 yet?  Time to get this party started.


 not a chance.

 However, I'm working through lunch so i can get out of here early  and just go to the gym after the lunch hour rush is over.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2004)

Added one more photo to the gallery. 

 Everyone who knows me knows that I despise Starbucks in principle and rarely frequent their establishment, even if their coffee, even black, is quite tasty. 

  But now, I'm busted.


----------



## MXQdRacer (Oct 22, 2004)

Quick question, I see that you are a trainer and had to go to school to obtain this, may I ask which certification you have?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2004)

MXQdRacer said:
			
		

> Quick question, I see that you are a trainer and had to go to school to obtain this, may I ask which certification you have?


 I am not a trainer, yet. I mean yeah i'm certified but not doing much with it yet. I got certified through NCSF (National Council on Strength and Fitness). It was an 8-week course, with a 100+ question exam on the last day.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 22, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Added one more photo to the gallery.
> 
> Everyone who knows me knows that I despise Starbucks in principle and rarely frequent their establishment, even if their coffee, even black, is quite tasty.
> 
> But now, I'm busted.


That's a great pic to! Going with my collection, LOL  Too bad your engaged  I'll just have to settle for being the man on the side I guess


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> That's a great pic to! Going with my collection, LOL  Too bad your engaged  I'll just have to settle for being the man on the side I guess


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Your collection??? Oh man. I'm scared now! hahaha!

 Man on the side -- I'll check with my fiance and get back to you on that


----------



## MXQdRacer (Oct 22, 2004)

Ok, I gotcha    I got mine about 6 months ago, and haven't done a thing with it yet. Seems like I wasted 400.00.....


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 22, 2004)

MXQdRacer said:
			
		

> Ok, I gotcha    I got mine about 6 months ago, and haven't done a thing with it yet. Seems like I wasted 400.00.....


Never wasted if you learned anything.


----------



## MXQdRacer (Oct 22, 2004)

Very true Rock, very true... Hey, where in Va, are you from? Have I asked you that before??..lol  Goal, I'll stop jacking up your journal, sorry about that : )


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 22, 2004)

No, it's a whore journal now anyway MXQ, LOL. I'm in Arlington, VA. How far away from you is that?

I wish I had the money to get certified. Not for the certification per se but to have more solid knowledge.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2004)

MXQdRacer said:
			
		

> Ok, I gotcha    I got mine about 6 months ago, and haven't done a thing with it yet. Seems like I wasted 400.00.....


 Through who'd you get certified?

 I wouldn't call it a waste, honestly. I started out that class kinda clueless, and I think even if I were to never use the cert, I got my money's worth. A lot of people have rolled their eyes when my answer isn't "ACE" or "NASM" or one of those. Like mine is worthless or inferior. But to tell you the truth,  the materials were thorough and newly updated, the instructors are professionals in the field, and we did a lot of hands-on work.  So far I have only had very very very specific nutrition questions that I couldn't answer myself, but everything else I've wanted to do, I was able to get to by applying the info from my class and my own experience in the gym and with food. 

 It has also helped me to be able to discern what advice to listen to and what to ignore, when reading the boards, and fitness magazines, etc.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> No, it's a whore journal now anyway MXQ, LOL. I'm in Arlington, VA. How far away from you is that?
> 
> I wish I had the money to get certified. Not for the certification per se but to have more solid knowledge.


 That's precisely what I was getting at. It's worth it if only for the knowledge.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 22, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Through who'd you get certified?
> 
> I wouldn't call it a waste, honestly. I started out that class kinda clueless, and I think even if I were to never use the cert, I got my money's worth. A lot of people have rolled their eyes when my answer isn't "ACE" or "NASM" or one of those. Like mine is worthless or inferior. But to tell you the truth,  the materials were thorough and newly updated, the instructors are professionals in the field, and we did a lot of hands-on work.  So far I have only had very very very specific nutrition questions that I couldn't answer myself, but everything else I've wanted to do, I was able to get to by applying the info from my class and my own experience in the gym and with food.
> 
> It has also helped me to be able to discern what advice to listen to and what to ignore, when reading the boards, and fitness magazines, etc.


So do I offer good advice or crappy advice? When it comes to ditching your fiance and moving to DC


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> No, it's a whore journal now anyway MXQ, LOL. I'm in Arlington, VA. How far away from you is that?
> 
> I wish I had the money to get certified. Not for the certification per se but to have more solid knowledge.


 And can you PLEASE PLEASE PLAESE tell me what you mean by WHORING???!!??! I've asked you fifty five times!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 22, 2004)

Good morning GG, AWESOME pics!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 22, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> And can you PLEASE PLEASE PLAESE tell me what you mean by WHORING???!!??! I've asked you fifty five times!


Haha, whoring is writing in journals or threads responses that have nothing to do with the thread.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> So do I offer good advice or crappy advice? When it comes to ditching your fiance and moving to DC


 That's not fitness related advice.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Haha, whoring is writing in journals or threads responses that have nothing to do with the thread.


 Ooooh! then this was a whoring thread from day 1 in that case! This is how i like it. Just people writing stuff and goign wherever the conversation leads! LOVE IT.

 Welcome to my whoring thread.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 22, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> That's not fitness related advice.


Ahhhh, so you think my advice IS good, we just have to keep it on the downlow for awhile. OK, LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 22, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Ooooh! then this was a whoring thread from day 1 in that case! This is how i like it. Just people writing stuff and goign wherever the conversation leads! LOVE IT.
> 
> Welcome to my whoring thread.


NO, only I have a whoring thread. If you go to MINE, then everyone will follow


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning GG, AWESOME pics!!!


 Thank you K.!* 

*per NT's advice I am no longer going to complain about not liking them and will be accepting compliments graciously.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> NO, only I have a whoring thread. If you go to MINE, then everyone will follow


 I like mine better!  There's room for two whoring threads here. It's a big forum.


----------



## MXQdRacer (Oct 22, 2004)

you all are a riot..lol   Rock I am from WV originally, and now live in Delaware.  

I actually got mine through WITS (World Instructor Training School)  it was a cool course. We had a 100+ written test, plus a practical at the end of the semester.  Not too many people have heard of these guys either, but I have gotten a job offer already, without even looking, so that was cool.  It's just hard to take on another task with working full time, going to school and trying to workout and race on top of it....  Did you all say "whoring"   lol


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Ahhhh, so you think my advice IS good, we just have to keep it on the downlow for awhile. OK, LOL


 No no. I don't think that will work. I'm thrilled to pieces with my fiance.

 But I will try to find you another girl who is kinda sorta like me... if you want. Who is not engaged.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 22, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I like mine better!  There's room for two whoring threads here. It's a big forum.


Tsk, Tsk. Beautiful but fiesty and uncompromising. I can't risk the competition of a whoring thread with a sexy lady like you when I'm only an ugly lesbian


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 22, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> No no. I don't think that will work. I'm thrilled to pieces with my fiance.
> 
> But I will try to find you another girl who is kinda sorta like me... if you want. Who is not engaged.


I don't want a knock-off. There is only one Ivy...


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 22, 2004)

MXQdRacer said:
			
		

> you all are a riot..lol   Rock I am from WV originally, and now live in Delaware.
> 
> I actually got mine through WITS (World Instructor Training School)  it was a cool course. We had a 100+ written test, plus a practical at the end of the semester.  Not too many people have heard of these guys either, but I have gotten a job offer already, without even looking, so that was cool.  It's just hard to take on another task with working full time, going to school and trying to workout and race on top of it....  Did you all say "whoring"   lol


Yeah, I've never heard of that school. Sounds cool. Whore away (but go to "Rocks Whoring thread" to do it.)


----------



## BritChick (Oct 22, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Thank you K.!*
> 
> *per NT's advice I am no longer going to complain about not liking them and will be accepting compliments graciously.



LOL, nearly missed the tiny text!
Ah, we're always our own worst critics!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I don't want a knock-off. There is only one Ivy...


 awwwww. hahahahaha! You're gonna have to fight to the death with my fiance in that case.

 (carnage! awesome!)


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Whore away (but go to "Rocks Whoring thread" to do it.)


 My whoring is better than yours. Why would they go over there?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 22, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> awwwww. hahahahaha! You're gonna have to fight to the death with my fiance in that case.
> 
> (carnage! awesome!)


Ummm....is he bigger than me?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 22, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I'll check with my *fiance* and get back to you on that



Is this new information, something withheld or a joke?  I feel so out of the loop.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 22, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> My whoring is better than yours. Why would they go over there?


HEY NOW, THAT IS THE FORUMS LONGEST THREAD!!! I WORKED MY ARSE OFF FOR THAT.


----------



## MXQdRacer (Oct 22, 2004)

And I just contributed to it


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Ummm....is he bigger than me?


 hahahahahahahahahahahahhahahaha!

 I can't find a way to answer this question that won't take this conversation straight into the gutter one way or another. hahahaha!


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 22, 2004)

> I can't find a way to answer this question that won't take this conversation straight into the gutter one way or another. hahahaha!


LOL! 

New pics look awesome by the way, GG. Nice work!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 22, 2004)

All click and be amazed!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 22, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> hahahahahahahahahahahahhahahaha!
> 
> I can't find a way to answer this question that won't take this conversation straight into the gutter one way or another. hahahaha!


I understand. I'll go now and work out some more. LOL


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> LOL!
> 
> New pics look awesome by the way, GG. Nice work!


 Thanks MonStar!


 ROCK: HOLY SHIT DUDE! 830-somethign pages of pure, unadulterated whoring!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 22, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> ROCK: HOLY SHIT DUDE! 830-somethign pages of pure, unadulterated whoring!


Yes, thank you! But you are coming on pretty fast.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I understand. I'll go now and work out some more. LOL


 hahahahahaha! Are you trying to impress me?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Yes, thank you! But you are coming on pretty fast.


 What can I say, I'm a social girl. You're welcome to whore here any time you want, and i'll whore on yours. And we can all be one big happy, whoring family.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 22, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> hahahahahaha! Are you trying to impress me?


Ummm... I don't know. Are you impressed yet? LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 22, 2004)

Alright, I gotta get back to work so I can go home. See you Monday. You'll probably be on page 90 by then


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Ummm... I don't know. Are you impressed yet? LOL


 Amused is more like it. 



> Alright, I gotta get back to work so I can go home. See you Monday. You'll probably be on page 90 by then


 Have a great weekend! 

 P.S. I'm shooting for Page 100 by sunday night, actually. hahahahaha (just kidding).


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 22, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Amused is more like it.


Hey, that's all I can hope for.  You have a good weekend too.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2004)

*Workout - October 22*

Chest/Back

Wide Grip Pulldowns (3 x 15 x 65lb) (up from 60lb)
Nat. Incline Chest Press (3 x 15 x 45lb)
Seated Rows (3 x 15 x 65lb)
Nat. Chest Press (3 x 15 x 70lb)
Bent Over Row (3 x 15 x 40lb ez bar)
Nat Flies (2 x 15 x 30lb, 1 x 15 x 40lb)

Arms*

Bar curls (2 x 15 x 30lb bar)
Cable Pushdowns (2 x 15 x 60lb)
Reverse Grip Cable Pushdowns (2 x 15 x 35lb)
Hammer Curls (1 x 15 x 15lbdumbells, 1 x 20 x 12lb dumbells) <--someone took the 15's, bastards.

Abs

Hanging Knee Raises (2 x 20)
Nat. Crunches (1 x 20 x 50lb, 1 x 20, 60lb)

Cardio

Stairmaster, 20 minutes, Intervals, Level 20.

*I am taking it easy on arms, and cutting back two two sets per workout. My arm muscles seem to develop way faster than other body parts (not counting my quads).


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 22, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> awwwww. hahahahaha! You're gonna have to fight to the death with my fiance in that case.
> 
> (carnage! awesome!)


 
FIGHT TO THE DEATH! 

Cue the _SLAYER 'angel of death' music_


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> FIGHT TO THE DEATH!
> 
> Cue the _SLAYER 'angel of death' music_


what a show this is... hahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 23, 2004)

*plans for the day... LOTS TO DO*

... translate a newsletter for my dad's business  (pain in my ass)
 ... prep some food
 ... go see my dad/show my dad the pics  (i wonder what he'll say)
 ... go workout
 ... go see my mom/show my mom the pics  (she'll love 'em)
 ... get a manicure/pedicure
 ... go home and work on the business forms for my trainer :bounce:
 ... go pick up photos from lab to send to BFL
 ... write my BFL essay question answers

 Somewhere in between all of this, I'd like to go by the mall and finally pick up a few pants that fit, as well as find a halloween costume. At this point, I'm desperate. All the size Small costumes at this big costume shop on south beach did not fit. They were huge. Even the tight, sexy ones. Everything is big on me -- fuuuuuck!

 oooh. maybe i'll buy a pink frilly dress and a red wig and go as molly ringwald. hahhaha. argh. cheese. i know. damn. i'm out of ideas. halloween sucks this year. I should have gone to vegas. 

 Alright party people. I'm outta here. gonna get my day started.


----------



## wtfzor (Oct 23, 2004)

sounds like fun!!!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 23, 2004)

Hope you have a good one


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 23, 2004)

Heyy GG!

Your pics are awesome!!  Great job!!!  I showed my bf and he like the one in the water too!!    

Good luck finding a costume...


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 23, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Hope you have a good one


Already had two bright spots this morning , I'd say it started out GREAT!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 23, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Heyy GG!
> 
> Your pics are awesome!! Great job!!! I showed my bf and he like the one in the water too!!
> 
> Good luck finding a costume...


THanks Sapphy....


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 23, 2004)

"Bright spots"  

You're so cute.


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 23, 2004)

You are really cute GG!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 23, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> You are really cute GG!


god, you should hear her talk. I have a hard time formulating conversation on the phone with her because I'm in awe of her cuteness most of the time. It's overwhelming and comforting at the same time  She's just an amazing woman.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 23, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> god, you should hear her talk. I have a hard time formulating conversation on the phone with her because I'm in awe of her cuteness most of the time. It's overwhelming and comforting at the same time She's just an amazing woman.


oh jesus... now i'm blushing hardcore. hahahahaha!


----------



## Spitfire (Oct 23, 2004)

Good lord Getter you are beautiful, The pics look amazing. Why are you not online... damn


----------



## klmclean (Oct 23, 2004)

Hey GG, why don't you go as a Hoola Girl? You can wear your new bathing suit, which obviously fits well, and throw on a grass skirt and just add some accessories, lays etcetra? You've got a dynamite new body, why not show it off


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 23, 2004)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> Good lord Getter you are beautiful, The pics look amazing. Why are you not online... damn


 awww thanks man... hahhahahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 23, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hey GG, why don't you go as a Hoola Girl? You can wear your new bathing suit, which obviously fits well, and throw on a grass skirt and just add some accessories, lays etcetra? You've got a dynamite new body, why not show it off


  Thanks.

 Hoola girl - Cute idea! BUT there are too many of those costumes 'round here.  

 That, jeanies, belly dancers, animals of one kind or another (usually cats, tigers and bunnies), sexy nurses/cops/construction girls/maids, etc. They're a dime a dozen anywhere i go. I don't want to be one more.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 23, 2004)

"round here" 

was that a pun.  LMAO


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 23, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> "round here"
> 
> was that a pun.  LMAO


 no but it is now!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 23, 2004)

Those pics are out FUQQIN standing.


I am impressed. 



Except for the tan.


















yea...... Imma need you to come on in and work Saturday to fix that.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 23, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Those pics are out FUQQIN standing. I am impressed. Except for the tan.
> 
> yea...... Imma need you to come on in and work Saturday to fix that.


 Thanks D. 

 And what tan? (exactly). it came out kinda light (understatement?) but it looks great in person. very natural. This airbrush girl is a keeper.

 saturday -- hahahhaha!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 23, 2004)

Very sexy vanilla.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 23, 2004)

*Workout & Food - October 23*

*Workout
*
  Legs

Leg Press - 3 x 15 x 220lb
  Seated Leg Curls - 3 x 15 x  55lb
  Leg Extensions - 3 x 15 x 75lb <--- OOOUUUCH on the last set!!!

  Abs

  Nat. Crunches 3 x 20 x 65lb

  Cardio

  Elliptical trainer, intervals, levels 7/8, 30 minutes.

  Shoulders <--- forgot to work 'em at the gym!!! WTF? Did them at home

  Shoulder presses 3 x 20 x 10lb dumbells (that's all i have here)
  Lat Raises 3 x 20 x 5lb (lent my 8lb dumbells to a friend    )
  Front Raises 3 x 15 x 5lb

*Food*

  #1

  Eggs, broccoli, whole wheat toast + 2 fish oil caps (plus my multi, lysine, ester-c and all that good stuff)

  #2

  Tilapia and broccoli, + 2 fish oil caps

  #3 

  Chicken and salad, with olive oil vinaigrette

  #4

  Tilapia and salad with red onions and raspberry olive oil vinaigrette

  #5 

  Chicken and broccoli + 2 fish oil caps

  Water - I HAVE TOTALLY SLACKED ON WATER TODAY.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 23, 2004)

*I think I found my halloween costume idea.*

Richard motherf*cking Simmons.


----------



## wtfzor (Oct 23, 2004)




----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 24, 2004)

Let's see... still haven't done my laundry, still haven't written my BFL answers, still haven't gone shopping, still haven't cooked up some fish. I guess that's my Sunday for ya.  Oh yeah, and some cardio.

 Good morning everybody!


----------



## Jill (Oct 24, 2004)

Sometimes on my days off I wish I were at work-its actually 'less work' to be at work than do a bunch of errands!!!

I was watching that show 'sex toys and chocolate' the other night. The interviewer guy, is always intervieing peeps on miami beach. Is that your beach from the pics??? Ever see the show?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 24, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Sometimes on my days off I wish I were at work-its actually 'less work' to be at work than do a bunch of errands!!!
> 
> I was watching that show 'sex toys and chocolate' the other night. The interviewer guy, is always intervieing peeps on miami beach. Is that your beach from the pics??? Ever see the show?


 What?! I've never heard of that show! what channel!?

 Well I'm on  miami beach, most definitely, but probably not in the area where all the filming ever takes place. I'm in North Beach, the MiMo district. Usually celebrities, tv shows, and the media focus on South Beach (where I go train, go shopping, go have a life). hahaha!

 But the beach in the pics is my beach yeah.

 As for errands and chores, man... maybe that's how much i hate my job, i'd rather be doing errands and chores all week


----------



## Jill (Oct 24, 2004)

Sex Toys and Chocolate. http://www.lifenetwork.ca/tv/shows/titledetails/title_78328.asp

Its on the life network channel-I know its Canadian but im sure you have the show on some channel.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 24, 2004)

Good morning GG!     I am off to the gym as soon as I can get off of this forum.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 24, 2004)

Moring Ivy!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 24, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Good morning GG!     I am off to the gym as soon as I can get off of this forum.


 yeah i'm off to do cardio myself in a few! hahaha!

 Hey i have a story for you damn. i keep forgetting to call or PM you!

 Tonight?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 24, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Moring Ivy!


 Hahahah good morning


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 24, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Sex Toys and Chocolate. http://www.lifenetwork.ca/tv/shows/titledetails/title_78328.asp
> 
> Its on the life network channel-I know its Canadian but im sure you have the show on some channel.


 OH, yep. looks like we get it too, but it's on pretty late. I'm usually not watching tv past like 11.  I'll try to catch it one of these nights!Looks fun!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 24, 2004)

Or this afternoon.  I will let you know when I get back from the gym.


----------



## klmclean (Oct 24, 2004)

Hey, Ivy

Did you finish your BFL essay yet?  If so, how'd it turn out?  Good luck with it!

P.S.  I'm starting my new journal tomorrow so watch for it late tonight or tomorrow morning    I CAN'T F*****N wait, I'm on a serious mission!


----------



## Spitfire (Oct 24, 2004)

Getter, Did you get a spray for a compatition, or just for looks?
PS Why cant I catch you on-line?


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 24, 2004)

Hi Ivonne 

Hope you had fun shoppin'


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 24, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Hi Ivonne
> 
> Hope you had fun shoppin'


 Oh boy, DID i!

 I got what have to be the BEST FITTING jeans I've ever owned. They only cost $15 (i boguht two of course!). They are from a brazilian store called Miroa. OH MY GOD. I absolutely LOVE them. I am thinking of going back and buying five more just to have them. I love jeans. THESE are KEEPERS. The material is perfect. The cut is perfect. The length is perfect. The inseam is perfect. MY GOD THEY ARE PERFECT JEANS!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 24, 2004)

Perfect jeans... that would be a dream come true!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 25, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hey, Ivy
> 
> Did you finish your BFL essay yet?  If so, how'd it turn out?  Good luck with it!
> 
> P.S.  I'm starting my new journal tomorrow so watch for it late tonight or tomorrow morning    I CAN'T F*****N wait, I'm on a serious mission!


 HEY! can't wait to see your new journal! 

 No i haven't even written my answers yet. TONIGHT. FOR SURE. I have to fedex it overnight on wednesday. I spent all weekend trying to get stuff done.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 25, 2004)

G'morning Ivonne   Hope you slept well


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Good morning beautiful!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 25, 2004)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> Getter, Did you get a spray for a compatition, or just for looks?
> PS Why cant I catch you on-line?


 Spray was for my body for life photos. It was kinda light though. Not as dark as I had thought it would turn out. 

 PS you can't catch me onlin because i've barely been signed on to yahoo, IF that's where you've been looking. But you can always PM or email!

 Are you going to david's band's show on the 19th?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 25, 2004)

Morning Ivy!!    Hope you had a good weekend!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 25, 2004)

hey Jeanie, nc!

 Had a fabulous weekend, which culminated in finding the perfect jeans. Actually it culminated in something even more fabulous, but I'm not at liberty to discuss that at the moment,  so the perfect jeans will have to suffice! 

 As for the cheat meals: Did NOT eat mexican food. Did NOT eat Ben and Jerry's. Just couldn't do it. Not ready fot that magnitude of "cheat"hahahaa! I did have some mashed potatoes at dinner with my trainer and a friend on Friday night.  Pan Roasted Chicken with veggies and mashed potatoes at Cafe Next. OMFG it was great.

 Also had more coffee this weekend than I care to admit.

 Spent yesterday with my mom at the mall, got a bunch of new clothes (did I mention I found PERFECT JEANS?), and my mom bought me a new coat (early x-mas gift), since the only coat/jacket I have is a beat up denim jacket. Not that you need one down here anyway, but if I travel this winter it will be to cold places, so it was good to have.

 And does anyone really care about my new coat? I'm just blabbing away today.

 WORKOUT STUFF: Shoulders and legs today during lunch time. Looking forward to it. Working out is one of the highlights of my day. Food-wise, still kinda sticking to the low-cal diet, but added some complex carbs to my breakfast and post workout meals. Dear oatmeal, oh how I've missed you. 

 Anyway, enough about my boring ol' life... how IS everybody? Good weekends all around? To the folks going to vegas (lucky bastards less than a week left!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 25, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Perfect jeans... that would be a dream come true!


 Viv! I almost missed this!

 Seriously - I don't know if they'll fit the same on you. everyone's body is different. But this store, Miroa. AMAZING and cheap and I NEVER would have imagined I'd find good jeans here. THey're soft, but not too soft. They're thick enoguh that they won't tear. Hell I paid $80 for a pair of "perfect" calvin klein, lowrise boot cut jeans last year and the bastards ripped on the side of the leg,  on the seam! (sure it could have been due to my trying to cram fat ass into a size 5 at the time, but still). These jeans (Miroa) are LEVELS UPON LEVELS above those expensive CKs. Oh and they have that soft, almost-velvety texture to them.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 25, 2004)

I may not be on here much today. Have tons to do at the office, so the whoring will probably be at a minimum  'round here today 

 Which I guess is good for Rock and his thread. Today. Muahahahahahaha!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 25, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Oh boy, DID i!
> 
> I got what have to be the BEST FITTING jeans I've ever owned. They only cost $15 (i boguht two of course!). They are from a brazilian store called Miroa. OH MY GOD. I absolutely LOVE them. I am thinking of going back and buying five more just to have them. I love jeans. THESE are KEEPERS. The material is perfect. The cut is perfect. The length is perfect. The inseam is perfect. MY GOD THEY ARE PERFECT JEANS!



There is NOTHING better than a perfec pair of jeans IMO..hee hee

Good morning Ivy..how was your weekend?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 25, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> There is NOTHING better than a perfec pair of jeans IMO..hee hee
> 
> Good morning Ivy..how was your weekend?


 Hey vel! 

 My weekend was GREAT. Wonderful. Phenomenal. And I didn't even eat mexican food. But who cares. hahahaha!

 And yours?

  Sorry i haven't been by your journal today (or almost anyone else's!). Been tied up here at work. Monday morning crap.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2004)

good morning Miss Ivy!  How is our local IM beauty?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 25, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> good morning Miss Ivy!  How is our local IM beauty?


 Purrrrty good, gotta admit. 

 And yourself?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2004)

excellent thanks!
Recouping from the weekend.  It's always nice to come to work after a busy weekend and _relax_


----------



## Velvet (Oct 25, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey vel!
> 
> My weekend was GREAT. Wonderful. Phenomenal. And I didn't even eat mexican food. But who cares. hahahaha!
> 
> ...



No problemo, I know how it is!  K, so the question of the day..what size are those new jeans of yours girl?  0?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 25, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> No problemo, I know how it is! K, so the question of the day..what size are those new jeans of yours girl? 0?


  SIZE 1 (or 25 waist), and they are a bit loose-fitting.  

 I'd have picked up a 0 but didn't find any. I also got some pants at forever 21 (my favorite store!), also a size 1, no 0's available.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 25, 2004)

Hitting the gym in five minutes. YAY! I love leg day! Let's hope a bunch of people are too pooped from the weekend to be there on their lunch time today.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 25, 2004)

Have a good leg day Sexy


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 25, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Have a good leg day Sexy


 And I DID!  And shoulders! And abs! I kicked ass. I dominated the free-weight area. People were getting out of my way. No one messed with me. I should have done this last week instead of wussing out and "making do" with machines so as not to bother anyone.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 25, 2004)

*Workout - October 25*

*Workout

*Legs

 Smith Squats

 1 x 45lb x 15
 1 x 65lb x 15
 1 x 75lb x 15
 1 x 95lb x 15

 Leg Press

 4 x 180lb x 15

 SLDL

 4 x 50lb x 15

Shoulders

 Dumbell Shoulder Press

 3 x 15lb dumbells x 15

 Lat. Raises

 3 x 8lb x 15

 Front Raises

 2 x 8lb x 15
 1 x 8 lb x 13 <--- was starting to lose form...

Abs

 Hanging Knee Raises

 2 x 15

 Nat. Crunches

 2 x 65lb x 20

Cardio
 Went down to Flamingo park and jogged on the track for about 25 minutes, about 2.75 miles, then jogged back to the gym.

*Food*

 #1 -- eggs, broc, whole wheat toast, 2 fish oil caps
 #2 -- tilapia, broc, 1 fish oil
 #3 -- tilapia, large spring mix salad with olive oil vinaigrette,  whole wheat toast 
 #4 -- tipalia, broc
 #5 -- tilapia, large spring mix salad with olive oil vinaigrette
 #6 -- tilapia, broc 3 fish oil

 Water, about 3.5 L


----------



## Velvet (Oct 25, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> And I DID!  And shoulders! And abs! I kicked ass. I dominated the free-weight area. People were getting out of my way. No one messed with me. I should have done this last week instead of wussing out and "making do" with machines so as not to bother anyone.



You go girl!  Kick those slacker's outta da way!


----------



## klmclean (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## Jeanie (Oct 26, 2004)

Good morning!  You wear a 0?  That makes me so jealous .  I don't even want to tell you what size I wear.   

Way to dominate the free weights.  I always do that too!.  Makes me work harder to..just dare then to say anything to you!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 26, 2004)

Wow, looked like a great work out  .   I bet you slept well after that!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 26, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Good morning!  You wear a 0?  That makes me so jealous .  I don't even want to tell you what size I wear.
> 
> Way to dominate the free weights.  I always do that too!.  Makes me work harder to..just dare then to say anything to you!


 
 Good morning, Jeanie!

 Don't feel so bad... Despite all the fuss, we shouldn't focus on the size we wear so much as how it looks.  And you know you look great (no matter what you say).

 The LAST time I wore a 0, it was in 11th grade. I was 17 years old. And it was way too tight, but i squeezed in anyway because my best friend was a size 0 and gosh darnit, I was gonna be a size 0 too. 

 The free weights -- I plan to do the same today. I want to bench. I've never done it alone. Always with the trainer. I'm gonna have to ask someone to spot me, and this being the kind of gym it is, whatever guy is there and I ask him, I'm sure he'll think I'm "available" or hitting on him. There are not very many serious people there at the time I go, so hopefully there is at least one. Or I'll just bug a trainer there. 

 During lunch time, it's mostly stay-at-home moms, or overweight or slightly pudgy executive/office types, going through the motions. Or young kids (I say "kids" loosely -- the under 21 crowd), lifting way more than they can, and struggling, but trying to look cool and bad-ass. 

 I can't wait until I have a two-bedroom place so I can make one of the rooms a home gym. That's all I need wherever I end up moving to next. That and a good kitchen.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 26, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Good morning, Jeanie!
> 
> The free weights -- I plan to do the same today. I want to bench. I've never done it alone. Always with the trainer. I'm gonna have to ask someone to spot me, and this being the kind of gym it is, whatever guy is there and I ask him, I'm sure he'll think I'm "available" or hitting on him. There are not very many serious people there at the time I go, so hopefully there is at least one. Or I'll just bug a trainer there.


I hate asking for a spot, but when I do, I grab a hottie!  
I have another long day so I will try to call you between work and class.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 26, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Wow, looked like a great work out  .   I bet you slept well after that!


 hahahahahah whenever I finally got to bed! Slept like 4 hours! I wish I could run more, but I just get bored to pieces after about 2 or 3 miles.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 26, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Good morning!  You wear a 0?  That makes me so jealous .  I don't even want to tell you what size I wear.
> 
> Way to dominate the free weights.  I always do that too!.  Makes me work harder to..just dare then to say anything to you!



Um..ahem.. *cough* Is that you in the signature line Jeannie?  If so, :wft: you talking about being jealous of GG's sveltness...have ya looked in the mirror lol


----------



## Velvet (Oct 26, 2004)

Good morning GG!  Wassup for today?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 26, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Um..ahem.. *cough* Is that you in the signature line Jeannie? If so, :wft: you talking about being jealous of GG's sveltness...have ya looked in the mirror lol


 I'm sayin'!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 26, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning GG!  Wassup for today?


 hmmm. WORK. Annoying coworkers. GYM at lunch time YAY! (chest/back/arms). More work. Get home and do cardio. Then more work.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 26, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> hahahahahah whenever I finally got to bed! Slept like 4 hours! I wish I could run more, but I just get bored to pieces after about 2 or 3 miles.


Dont' blame you   I think to change things up and that's difficult to do running   Without good music to listen to, jogging can be alot like hell I bet.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 26, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Dont' blame you   I think to change things up and that's difficult to do running   Without good music to listen to, jogging can be alot like hell I bet.


 Oh i take my iPod! I've got plenty of music to keep me entertained, it's just all this RUNNING and i'm not in a hurry to get anywhere (except back home! hahahaha!)


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 26, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Um..ahem.. *cough* Is that you in the signature line Jeannie? If so, :wft: you talking about being jealous of GG's sveltness...have ya looked in the mirror lol


But I wear a Juniors 9!  WTF Damn bone structure!  Yes, it is me.  Like it???


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 26, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> But I wear a Juniors 9!  WTF Damn bone structure!  Yes, it is me.  Like it???


 Hell yes i like it. I would never guess you're a 9! Goes to show how sizes are meaningless in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 26, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> But I wear a Juniors 9!  WTF Damn bone structure!  Yes, it is me.  Like it???



YUP!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 26, 2004)

Morning Ivy!!! Damn girl- I didn't know anyone else like talipia as much as I do!! You could buy stock!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 26, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Ivy!!! Damn girl- I didn't know anyone else like talipia as much as I do!! You could buy stock!


 Tilapia, Red Snapper and Tuna steaks... my favorite kinds of fish.

 I buy tilapia in bulk at costco... cook it all up. This time i grilled it all with cajun seasonings.  My god. I could eat this all day!


----------



## Jill (Oct 26, 2004)

Jeanie-you have a lot more muscle mass than GG too, which is probably the diff in sizes

Hey GG-whats with such high reps??(15)


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 26, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Jeanie-you have a lot more muscle mass than GG too, which is probably the diff in sizes
> 
> Hey GG-whats with such high reps??(15)


  I like it. It's like doing light cardio at the same time.

 I'm changing things up in a week or two, higher weight lower reps. Lately i've just been trying to increase weight and keeping the reps high, the way i'd been doing it the past 12 weeks.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 26, 2004)

good morning Miss Ivy


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 26, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> good morning Miss Ivy


 Good morning NT!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 26, 2004)

and how are things in Sunny Florida?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 26, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> and how are things in Sunny Florida?


 sunny as can be! Looks like it's going to be a great, rain free week. temps in the mid70s to mid80's.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 26, 2004)

*Workout - October 26*

Chest/Back

 Nat. Chest Press 2 x 65lb x 17 (failure), 1 x 75lb x 14 (failure)
 Wide grip plldowns 2 x 60lb x 15, 1 x 65lb x 15
 Nat. Incline Chest Press 3 x 45lb x 16/15/14 (failure)
 Seated Row 3 x 60lb x 15
 Nat. Chest Flies 2 x 50lb x 15, 1 x 45lb x 15
 Bent over barbell rows 3 x 50lb x 15

Bi/Tri

 Hammer curls 3 x 15lb dumbells x 15
 Cable Pushdowns 3 x 60lb x 15
 Reverse Grip Pushdowns 3 x 30lb x 15/14/14

 FORGOT TO DO BARBELL CURLS!!!!!!

Abs

 Hanging Knee Raises 3 x 15
 Nat. Crunches 2 x 65lb x 15

 Cardio -- Jogging when I get home


----------



## Velvet (Oct 26, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Chest/Back
> 
> Nat. Chest Press 2 x 65lb x 17 (failure), 1 x 75lb x 14 (failure)
> Wide grip plldowns 2 x 60lb x 15, 1 x 65lb x 15
> ...



OMG     You gotta go back and do those bb curls!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 26, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> sunny as can be! Looks like it's going to be a great, rain free week. temps in the mid70s to mid80's.



we're getting supposedly, plus 7 celcuis Thursday ... that's my kind of winter. 

Workout question - do you find working chest and back a long workout?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 26, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> we're getting supposedly, plus 7 celcuis Thursday ... that's my kind of winter.
> 
> Workout question - do you find working chest and back a long workout?


 what do you consider long? 

 chest/back/chest/back/chest/back. rest 45-60 seconds. repeat. 3 -4 times. takes abotu 25-30 minutes.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 26, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> OMG     You gotta go back and do those bb curls!


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA BELIEVE ME. i feel like i left the stove on at home or something!!! It's nagging at the back of my mind... arrrgh.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 26, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> what do you consider long?
> 
> chest/back/chest/back/chest/back. rest 45-60 seconds. repeat. 3 -4 times. takes abotu 25-30 minutes.



that's not long at all.  Do you feel you can work both muscle groups?  I just ask because some find doing chest and back a very taxing workout.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 26, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> that's not long at all. Do you feel you can work both muscle groups? I just ask because some find doing chest and back a very taxing workout.


 I enjoy it. Haven't had a problem -- and I push myself really hard. I actually feel more worn out on leg/shoulder day. 

 I AM considering changing my splits though. Same thing with weight and reps. Just trying to figure stuff out first. What I want to see happen, etc. Right now i want to get my BFL stuff finished and out the door before I sit down to map out a new workout.


----------



## klmclean (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi Ivy

How does Talapia (sp?) taste? I just bought some cod today and I cooked it on my George Foreman grill, but it was kind of dry(I think I overcooked it ) Does it taste similiar to cod? Any suggestions on how to make it yummier? I used a greek olive oil, oregano, lemon marinade on mine, just 1 tbsp, and it wasn't bad, but I'm wondering what else I can do to dress it up a bit.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 26, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hi Ivy
> 
> How does Talapia (sp?) taste? I just bought some cod today and I cooked it on my George Foreman grill, but it was kind of dry(I think I overcooked it ) Does it taste similiar to cod? Any suggestions on how to make it yummier? I used a greek olive oil, oregano, lemon marinade on mine, just 1 tbsp, and it wasn't bad, but I'm wondering what else I can do to dress it up a bit.


 Tilapia actually doesn't taste like much. It isn't fishy at all. It acquires the flavor of whatever you season it with. Which is why i love it because i dont like fishy tasting fish. 

 I use either cajun spices, or lemon/herb/pepper, or garlic and tomato paste with oregano and basil. The first two i use if i'm grilling, the third option i use if i let the fillets simmer on low heat in a covered skillet for a while.


----------



## Jill (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello!!!! You are a quick worker-outer! Im with Nt. I do chest and back each on their own days. I do lotsa exercises-pretty close to an hour for each bp.!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 27, 2004)

Good morning beatiful 

I saw that you are doing chest and back together.  I amy try that a few times.  One of the trainers at my gym suggested it to me just the other day.  

Oh, the size 9 is not because of musce mass as much as it it by bone structure.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Good morning beatiful
> 
> I saw that you are doing chest and back together. I amy try that a few times. One of the trainers at my gym suggested it to me just the other day.
> 
> Oh, the size 9 is not because of musce mass as much as it it by bone structure.


 Good morning darlin'!  Yeah, when my trainer originally said chest and back on the same day I wasn't so sure it'd be a good idea. But it's obviously worked out pretty nicely.

 Let me know how that goes for you after you try it.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

*Workout - October 27*

Well! Today I got up at 4:30 AM, determined to get my 30 minutes of cardio done before work, so that i can get other stuff done during my lunch time and AFTER work.

 And I did just that. Ate breakfast at 5 AM. Got to the gym at 545. Was out of the gym by 7 AM after showering and drying my hair and all. 

 Stairmaster - 30 minutes, level 20, fat burner plus (intervals). 

 But it gets better. I dropped off my car at the Volkswagen dealership for service and couldn't find a ride to work. Their shuttle doesn't leave until 8:15, and I had to be at work at 7:30! So what did I do? I walked to work. In my high heels. It's only about a quarter mile, or four blocks or something like that. It's a nice morning, not a cloud in the sky, low 70's, breezy. 

 Yep. It's gonna be a good day today.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Tilapia actually doesn't taste like much. It isn't fishy at all. It acquires the flavor of whatever you season it with. Which is why i love it because i dont like fishy tasting fish.
> 
> I use either cajun spices, or lemon/herb/pepper, or garlic and tomato paste with oregano and basil. The first two i use if i'm grilling, the third option i use if i let the fillets simmer on low heat in a covered skillet for a while.



It's still fish   x 100000000000

Good morning Ivy


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> It's still fish   x 100000000000
> 
> Good morning Ivy


  Have you TRIED it?????? It doesn't taste or smell like fish. TRUST ME. It's mild.

 Good morning!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Well! Today I got up at 4:30 AM, determined to get my 30 minutes of cardio done before work, so that i can get other stuff done during my lunch time and AFTER work.
> 
> And I did just that. Ate breakfast at 5 AM. Got to the gym at 545. Was out of the gym by 7 AM after showering and drying my hair and all.
> 
> ...



Yes, great way to start the day...altho I"m sooooooooooo jealous about your weather..I miss the sun..I love fall, but not when the sun hides for days at a time


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 27, 2004)

Morning Ivy    Sounds like your morning got started off great, I wish I lived somewhere where I could walk to work.  And I'm jealous- it's raining here and your having perfect weather!! I want to come visit   

Have a good day sweetie!!

Vel- I make talipia a lot too, it really doesn't taste fishy, I fry it in the pan with Pam and all kinds of spices and it's yummy


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Ivy    Sounds like your morning got started off great, I wish I lived somewhere where I could walk to work.  And I'm jealous- it's raining here and your having perfect weather!! I want to come visit
> 
> Have a good day sweetie!!
> 
> Vel- I make talipia a lot too, it really doesn't taste fishy, I fry it in the pan with Pam and all kinds of spices and it's yummy



I have no idea what it smells/tastes/looks like as I avoid the barfy fish aisle like the plague


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Ivy   Sounds like your morning got started off great, I wish I lived somewhere where I could walk to work. And I'm jealous- it's raining here and your having perfect weather!! I want to come visit
> 
> Have a good day sweetie!!
> 
> Vel- I make talipia a lot too, it really doesn't taste fishy, I fry it in the pan with Pam and all kinds of spices and it's yummy


 Hey I'll be happy to host ya if you come down! YOu don't seem like a psycho or anything! 

 This is the best time for "northerners" to come down. Not too hot, not rainy. Just right. It's "the season" as they call it down here.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I have no idea what it smells/tastes/looks like as I avoid the barfy fish aisle like the plague


 I definitely suggest you give it a try. GREAT protein source, too.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 27, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey I'll be happy to host ya if you come down! YOu don't seem like a psycho or anything!
> 
> This is the best time for "northerners" to come down. Not too hot, not rainy. Just right. It's "the season" as they call it down here.




I just may take you up on it, your only a six hour drive from me, I'll have to pm you my # so we can start chatting!!    Then- when you decide you want to freeze your little ass off, you can come see me!!     North Carolina, even though it's "down south" gets pretty damn cold in the winter time.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I just may take you up on it, your only a six hour drive from me, I'll have to pm you my # so we can start chatting!!   Then- when you decide you want to freeze your little ass off, you can come see me!!     North Carolina, even though it's "down south" gets pretty damn cold in the winter time.


 Sounds like a blast!  Though I hate to be the bearer of bad news: I think I'm a little further south than six hours from ya... it takes nine hours (speeding) to get to georgia, from where I am.  

 Send me your digits! we'll talk!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Have you TRIED it?????? It doesn't taste or smell like fish. TRUST ME. It's mild.
> 
> Good morning!


  it's still fish!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

We need you over in Atherjen's journal Ivy...


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> it's still fish!


 i hear you, believe me. I was the same way. That's ok. I remember buying it, looking at it in my cart, feeling all grossed out (same with the broccoli). I got home determined to EAT it, even if i didn't like it because fish is good for me and I should learn to at least tolerate it.

 I cooked that thing up with lemon and herbs and it didn't smell as bad as i thought. But in my head I was like, "This is FISH. I'm about to put a piece of FISH in my mouth. Gross." I filled up a tall glass of water, and set the plate in front of me.

 I stared it down for like five minutes before taking that first bite. I swear to you i was ready for something horrible. But nothing happened. It actually tasted pretty darn good! I ate it so fast that i was tempted to cook up another one.

 Then I called my mom and told her I'd just eaten fish that I cooked myself.

 It was THAT BIG a deal.

 So anyway, there's a point to that story somewhere. hahahaha!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 27, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I think I'm a little further south than six hours from ya... it takes nine hours (speeding) to get to georgia, from where I am.


7 hour drive to detroit right?

G'morni'n babe


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> We need you over in Atherjen's journal Ivy...


 be right over...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2004)

BOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> 7 hour drive to detroit right?
> 
> G'morni'n babe


 i wish! hahahaha!

 Good morning!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> BOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooo


 My journal's haunted now?! hahahahaa!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2004)

hahahahahahahahhahahahaa.....

I've come to suck your blood....................NOT..

Just wanted to say HI


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> hahahahahahahahhahahahaa.....
> 
> I've come to suck your blood....................NOT..
> 
> Just wanted to say HI


 Hahahahahahaah! Hi there!

 You're funny  I'm cracking up here.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> BOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooo



HEY!  How come she gotta bigger boo than I did?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hahahahahahaah! Hi there!
> 
> You're funny  I'm cracking up here.




don't crack.....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> HEY!  How come she gotta bigger boo than I did?



I'll be right over------------------------------------>


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> don't crack.....


 hey luke, look at what babsie said. hahahahaha!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2004)

Are you making fun 

I like it when people make fun of me....makes me feel all warm and creapy inside................................................N.O.T


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Are you making fun
> 
> I like it when people make fun of me....makes me feel all warm and creapy inside................................................N.O.T


 not at all! just something i think would make him laugh 

 But if you want me to make fun of you , oh i will! It will be hard, because i like you, but i will!


----------



## Jill (Oct 27, 2004)

We are so much alike. I was at the gym at 5:45 too-except I did leggies and cardio. I would WAY rather train at 5am, then 5pm.

As for the famous talipa-we dont have it here. ONLY at the chineese markets, and youd have to clean it yourself from what Ive been told! I think Ill just stick with my chix.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> not at all! just something i think would make him laugh
> 
> But if you want me to make fun of you , oh i will! It will be hard, because i like you, but i will!




ew ew ew...I was kidding....please don't make fun of...I'll crumble...crumble I say......


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

*unbelievable.*

i forgot my salad dressing at home.  so now my lunch will consist of fish and a piece of whole wheat toast. No salad. I just can't eat it like that.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2004)

I cannot believe you GG!!!!  How dare you leave your dressing at home...bad girl!!! 

I'm teasing.  try adding some fruit


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2004)

run to the store and get some silly willy


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> i forgot my salad dressing at home.  so now my lunch will consist of fish and a piece of whole wheat toast. No salad. I just can't eat it like that.



Put the fish in the toast with the salad in between...sammy!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

i went on a scavenger hunt around the building. found some balsamic vinegar and some EVOO. 

 Not my first choice, but it will do.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 27, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> i went on a scavenger hunt around the building. found some balsamic vinegar and some EVOO.
> 
> Not my first choice, but it will do.


 
What happened to the stash in your purse?


----------



## Jill (Oct 27, 2004)

I keep a stash of splenda packs in my purse What is evoo?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> What happened to the stash in your purse?


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHHHHAAH! you'd think i carry a small grocery store in my bag, huh? Nope. just splenda and plastic utensils.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I keep a stash of splenda packs in my purse What is evoo?


 Extra virgin olive oil.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 27, 2004)

OOOOOOO!  that makes sense.


----------



## klmclean (Oct 27, 2004)

Good afternoon Ivy!

Thanks for the info re: the fish caps yesterday


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

Well... my BFL package has been fedexed. Nothing more i can do now but wait for the call in 60 days or so telling me that I won.


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 27, 2004)

What do you get if you win?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> What do you get if you win?


 Oh nothing much... just $25,000.


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 27, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Oh nothing much... just $25,000.


  Holy shit. That could pay off my student loans lol....present and future.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Holy shit. That could pay off my student loans lol....present and future.


 yeah mine too and i'd  have $$ left over.


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 27, 2004)

Lol, lucky. My loans will probably total more than 25k in the end.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

WHY doesn't my mother have Egg Beaters??? SHe always has egg beaters! But not today! WTF? I ate a questionable piece of chicken for dinner here.  My pedicure took longer than expected and i am foodless. Took her chicken. 

She also has no cinnamon, no splenda. What the hell kind of household is this that there are no egg beaters, cinnamon or splenda around?!

Hmph.


----------



## Jill (Oct 27, 2004)

Whats wrong with just the whites??? I throw out anywhere from 10 or so egg yolks in the garbage every day


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 27, 2004)

NO CINNAMON!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Whats wrong with just the whites??? I throw out anywhere from 10 or so egg yolks in the garbage every day


 nah she has no eggs. she usually buys egg beaters. i expected her to have some, because she ALWAYS does.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> NO CINNAMON!


 i know! Scandalous! A house with no cinnamon!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 27, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> WHY doesn't my mother have Egg Beaters??? SHe always has egg beaters! But not today! WTF? I ate a questionable piece of chicken for dinner here.  My pedicure took longer than expected and i am foodless. Took her chicken.
> 
> She also has no cinnamon, no splenda. What the hell kind of household is this that there are no egg beaters, cinnamon or splenda around?!
> 
> Hmph.


No Egg Beaters, splenda or cinnamon?????  Thoe are my main staples.  That really sucks.  At my daughters school today we had ....some kind of....chicken nuggets? I don't know what the heck it was but I ate it and acted happy.  Thank goodness I am off my diet!  I went ahead and threw down a cookie after that


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> WHY doesn't my mother have Egg Beaters??? SHe always has egg beaters! But not today! WTF? I ate a questionable piece of chicken for dinner here.  My pedicure took longer than expected and i am foodless. Took her chicken.
> 
> She also has no cinnamon, no splenda. What the hell kind of household is this that there are no egg beaters, cinnamon or splenda around?!
> 
> Hmph.


that's it! u should move...WEST!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> that's it! u should move...WEST!


 seriously! this sort of scandal is unheard of out there, i'm sure!  EVERYONE out west has egg beaters, cinnamon and splenda!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2004)

we do! along with our amber waves of grain!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 27, 2004)

do you mix egg beaters & cinnamon together?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2004)

not directly. 
Now, you m ake the egg beaters into eggs..then put cinnamon in your hot tea wtih the spenda..then you are set!

It's all in the presentation!
was'sup, NT!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> do you mix egg beaters & cinnamon together?


 Hell yes.... with one little packet of splenda. It's delicious. I let the egg cook up like an omelette, and when it starts to firm up, i sprinkle cinnamon and the "sugar" on top... when it's almost firm on the surface i flip it and let the heat of the pan sizzle the cinnamon and "sugar" up a bit... brown it i guess. 

 then slide it out of the pan and onto my plate.

 tastes GREAT..


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 27, 2004)

B ... just hanging out.  I have to be awake to give the Missus some meds so that come Friday, we're ready to tear up the town -- Halloween style.  We're going to the strippers dressed up in our Halloween gear ... should be a riot.


----------



## Jill (Oct 27, 2004)

I eat my egg whites with sea salt.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> B ... just hanging out. I have to be awake to give the Missus some meds so that come Friday, we're ready to tear up the town -- Halloween style. We're going to the strippers dressed up in our Halloween gear ... should be a riot.


 Strippers! woo hoo!

 oh wait. i mean... HALLOWEEN!!! woo hoo!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> we do! along with our amber waves of grain!


 
 mmmmm, grains.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 27, 2004)

GG ... Vegas in 2005 ... you, me, Mrs.NT at the piano bar


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 27, 2004)

... if you check out the last pic I posted in the gallery, that's my usual vacation state.   The only thing that changes really is the type of drink in my hand.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> GG ... Vegas in 2005 ... you, me, Mrs.NT at the piano bar


 Count me in, round up the troops! 

 And on that note, i must bid farewell for the night. iw as supposed to be in bed LOOOONG ago. Bad GG.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 27, 2004)

I really don't know you all that well, but from what I've read, you're a closet Coyote.  

The missus wanted to go so she could leave her bra on the ceiling.  It was a slow night, so the missus decided to get the party started by getting on the bar, doing a hooter shooter and then removing her bra and tossing it on the string above her.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> B ... just hanging out.  I have to be awake to give the Missus some meds so that come Friday, we're ready to tear up the town -- Halloween style.  We're going to the strippers dressed up in our Halloween gear ... should be a riot.


what are y'all dressing up as this year?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2004)

I gotta friggin work this whole weekend..


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Bad GG.


yeah...you need to be punished! You should be spanked...


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> yeah...you need to be punished! You should be spanked...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2004)

I...wold even volounteer to do this task.
You know..as a friend, of course..


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 28, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I...wold even volounteer to do this task.
> You know..as a friend, of course..


 Of course, of course. hahahahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 28, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> what are y'all dressing up as this year?


 I'm  not. I decided not to bother. There isn't anything I'm really digging this year, so why waste money on a half-assed attempt.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 28, 2004)

*Workout - October 28*

Got up at 4:30 AM again today. Trying to make it a habit. Would be cool if I could keep this up. We'll see. 

*Legs*

_Squats w/ bar_

 1 x 65lb x 15
 1 x 85lb x 15
 2 x 95lb x 15

_Nat. Leg Press_

 4 x 180lb x 15

_SLDLs_

 3 x 50lb x 20

_Walking Lunges w/ Dumbells_

 3 x 15lb dumbells (30lb) x 14 L +14 R

*Shoulders*

_Dumbell Shoulder Press

_4 x 15lb x 15/14/12/15

_Lat. Side Raises_

 4 x 8lb x 15

_Front Raises _

 4 x 8lb x 12

*Abs

*_Hanging Knee Raises
_
 3 x 15

_Nat. Crunches_

 2 x 65lb x 15

*Cardio* (tonight): Jogging
 Distance Goal: 4 miles
 Time Goal: However long it takes (probably about 40 minutes).


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 28, 2004)

Good morning!  That is awesome that you can get up that early and go to the gym.  Way to dedicate yourself!  

Tonight is trick or treat night which means I have about 10 pounds of candy to give out.....oops, I mean 9 after last night!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 28, 2004)

GREAT dead lifts 

Hey! i'm doin shoulders today too


----------



## Velvet (Oct 28, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hell yes.... with one little packet of splenda. It's delicious. I let the egg cook up like an omelette, and when it starts to firm up, i sprinkle cinnamon and the "sugar" on top... when it's almost firm on the surface i flip it and let the heat of the pan sizzle the cinnamon and "sugar" up a bit... brown it i guess.
> 
> then slide it out of the pan and onto my plate.
> 
> tastes GREAT..



OMG, too funny, I had that for breakfast this morning...made it like a crepe...but I put a dollop of FF cream cheese on it and rolled it up..YUM!

Good morning Ivy


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 28, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Good morning!  That is awesome that you can get up that early and go to the gym.  Way to dedicate yourself!
> 
> Tonight is trick or treat night which means I have about 10 pounds of candy to give out.....oops, I mean 9 after last night!


 hahahahahahahahaha!

 I have to admit something. I had a little piece of chocolate from my mom's halloween candy stash yesterday. Some non-descript little ball, wrapped in orange foil to look like a pumpkin. Kinda like those generic chocolate easter eggs in the spring. hahaha!

 The bowl was there, taunting me. I gave in. had one. Then BEGGED AND PLEADED that she remove it from the premises while I was there. hahhahaahahahahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 28, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> GREAT dead lifts
> 
> Hey! i'm doin shoulders today too


 Thanks!  I felt pretty good today with my workout. Couldn't do it in a circuit as usual, so i did each exercise's sets one after the other, so that they wouldn't take my station while i was away doing something else. 

 Good luck with shoulders! Whatcha got planned?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 28, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> OMG, too funny, I had that for breakfast this morning...made it like a crepe...but I put a dollop of FF cream cheese on it and rolled it up..YUM!
> 
> Good morning Ivy


 YES! Like a crepe! i couldn't come up with that word yesterday! It wasn't quite a pancake, but a CREPE!  I've been making my eggs like that for a few days now... wish I'd thought of it earlier in my BFL. YUUUUUMMMMYYY!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 28, 2004)

Morning Ivy    Your leg workout looks fun!!    Way to go getting up early


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 28, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Good luck with shoulders! Whatcha got planned?


Shoulders, i'm gonna do my usually raises.  Traps and abs too


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 28, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Ivy    Your leg workout looks fun!!    Way to go getting up early


 Thank you! I love leg days. It's my favorite body part to work out. Nevermind that my leg day is also my shoulder day. Hahahaah! 

 Good morning!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 28, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Shoulders, i'm gonna do my usually raises.  Traps and abs too


 You know? I had to stop doing stuff for my traps!!!! They develop faster than other muscles on me for some reason.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 28, 2004)

Hi GG ,

4:30 am !!!!!!!  I thought i was up early at 5:30 . you ;ll get use toit . I've been doing it for almost 2 years now.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 28, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hi GG ,
> 
> 4:30 am !!!!!!!  I thought i was up early at 5:30 . you ;ll get use toit . I've been doing it for almost 2 years now.


 It feels awesome to be up before the rest of the world... it is so quiet (at least on the road). The gym is packed though. Didn't know so many people liked to do this so early.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 28, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> YES! Like a crepe! i couldn't come up with that word yesterday! It wasn't quite a pancake, but a CREPE!  I've been making my eggs like that for a few days now... wish I'd thought of it earlier in my BFL. YUUUUUMMMMYYY!



I actually got that recipe from the reader recipes section of the BFL website..ha ha, my girlfriend lisa, who was on that starvation Dr. Bersteins' diet, has just hopped on the BFL bandwagon...I told her I'd show her pics of you for motivation


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 28, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> You know? I had to stop doing stuff for my traps!!!! They develop faster than other muscles on me for some reason.


Me too :0, but I haven't worked them in a month


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 28, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I actually got that recipe from the reader recipes section of the BFL website..ha ha, my girlfriend lisa, who was on that starvation Dr. Bersteins' diet, has just hopped on the BFL bandwagon...I told her I'd show her pics of you for motivation


 Why doesn't it surprise me that it'd  be on that site. i never once logged on to find recipes and stuff. Tried to keep my meals basic and quick hahahaha!

 Good for Lisa! I hope she will stick with it.  If i can help in any way, let me know.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 28, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Why doesn't it surprise me that it'd  be on that site. i never once logged on to find recipes and stuff. Tried to keep my meals basic and quick hahahaha!
> 
> Good for Lisa! I hope she will stick with it.  If i can help in any way, let me know.



Thanks GG, I appreciate that..and I'm sure she will too..I'll bet she'll have a ton of questions!!!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 28, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> You know? I had to stop doing stuff for my traps!!!! They develop faster than other muscles on me for some reason.



OMG, i'm the same...My traps are well defined even tho I don't usually train then..I think it's because I hold my stress in my neck/shoulders...tensing them all the time works the muscles..the good..the bad..lol


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 28, 2004)

*Too Funny!*

I just challenged a coworker who was talking smack to a pushup face-off. He backed down. He made excuses. He knows I can do more than him. How hilarious. Now I REALLY want to do this challenge!!! ARRRGHHHH! Just for bragging rights!!!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 28, 2004)




----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 28, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

>


 "i just ate..." (not true)

 "i haven't worked out in a few days... that's not fair" (I worked out this morning. my delts are fatigued. it's MORE than fair in your favor)

 "right here?" (yes, or outside if you prefer, though i'm wearing light pants and would hate to get dirt on them.)

 "give me a month..." (a month? In a month you'll be able to do more, but I'll still be able to do more than you!)

 and on and on it went...


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 28, 2004)




----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 28, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

>


 what? you wanna take the challenge too?? hahahhaha


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 28, 2004)

I'll take your challenge Ivy


----------



## Velvet (Oct 28, 2004)

Take pics     I wanna see that!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 28, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I'll take your challenge Ivy


 You're on. Don't make me have to remind you! Hahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 28, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Take pics     I wanna see that!


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 28, 2004)

I can probably do 9 or so ... will that win?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 28, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I can probably do 9 or so ... will that win?


  Nope! On a good day i can do 20-25+, guy style, none of those knee-pushup shenaningans.

 it's not much but it's certainly more than a lot of guys.  I'm kinda proud of that.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 28, 2004)

Wow ... 20 - 25 is a lot more than most guys can do.  That is some good numbers Miss GG.  

I think any guy here that takes your challenge should to two or three to your one.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 28, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> You're on. Don't make me have to remind you! Hahaha!


give me a month to get ready


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 28, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> give me a month to get ready


 How about 3 weeks. And 1 day. hahahaha


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 28, 2004)

ha ha ...she said..."shenaningans"


g'morning, GG!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 28, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ha ha ...she said..."shenaningans"
> 
> 
> g'morning, GG!


 i love that word.

 That and "fracas" and "fisticuffs" -- nobody uses these words enough.

 Good morning B!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 28, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> How about 3 weeks. And 1 day. hahahaha


 
DEAL!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 28, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> DEAL!


 Don't roll your eyes at me! hahaha!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 28, 2004)

OK 

What are the stakes Ivonne?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 28, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> OK
> 
> What are the stakes Ivonne?


  Mmmmmm. STEAK.  Damn.

 Sorry. what were we talking about? hahahaha oh yes. pushups and how I can probably whoop your ass. 

 (man i am a smack talker today).


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 28, 2004)

your challenge <------------   <---------me


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 28, 2004)

yeah ... I'd say your smack talking is in fine form today.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 28, 2004)




----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 28, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> yeah ... I'd say your smack talking is in fine form today.


 Today? What's this "today" business?! My smack talking is in fine form 24/7! hahahahahahahaha!

 I'm just in a great, giddy, silly mood. Looking forward to the holidays, the weather changes and all that. Oh yeah and i'm not going to come in to work tomorrow and life couldn't seem grander at the mere thought of that.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 28, 2004)

mmmm donu...  I mean weather change


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 28, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> i love that word.
> 
> That and "fracas" and "fisticuffs" -- nobody uses these words enough.
> 
> Good morning B!


Howdy!
I also use words like 'Mosey'


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 28, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Howdy!
> I also use words like 'Mosey'


 
in colorado?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 28, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Howdy!
> I also use words like 'Mosey'


 Mosey! Excellent. We should have a word of the day thread in open chat. hahahaha!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 28, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Mosey! Excellent. We should have a word of the day thread in open chat. hahahaha!



  do it!  I'd add 'splendiferous'


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 28, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> do it! I'd add 'splendiferous'


I use that one!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 28, 2004)

Hey, what's up?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 28, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I use that one!


 I have NEVER used that word. Wow. A word I haven't used that isn't medical jargon. Damn.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 28, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey, what's up?


 Hey! I caught up, meant to write you back.  How are ya?


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 28, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> do it! I'd add 'splendiferous'


Wait, isn't that word a "Bush-ism"?
Like, "Stratigery"?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 28, 2004)

*The Official Broccoli Complaint*

They did it. An anonymous group of coworkers went to my boss and demanded that he ask me to stop cooking my broccoli in the department's microwave because the smell is very offensive.

 It was bound to happen. Everyone in this damn department has a problem with SOMETHING.

 Never mind that for the past week or so I've been courteously excusing myself and going to the cafeteria to eat in quarantine so as not to "offend" my coworkers' sensitive nasal cavities. 

 I was in a hurry yesterday and used the dept microwave for one of my meals, and immediately I heard whispering and sighing and all that shit. So it came as no surprise that today my boss casually asked me to go to the cafeteria from now on. Then we chuckled at how stupid these people are.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 28, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Wait, isn't that word a "Bush-ism"?
> Like, "Stratigery"?


 Nope. it's a real word. Means "full of splendor" i think.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 28, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey! I caught up, meant to write you back.  How are ya?


Doing well, thanks. Last night was actually a good night for us. Worked through quite a bit


----------



## Velvet (Oct 28, 2004)

UNF#%KING BELIEVABLE IVY!!      Bastards!!  That's so NOT splendiferous!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 28, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> UNF#%KING BELIEVABLE IVY!!      Bastards!!  That's so NOT splendiferous!


 I'm telling you that i am not at all surprised. THESE PEOPLE ARE UNREAL. That's what happens when everyone is miserable in the workplace. Things get so farking nitpicked to death. Everything becomes a nuisance. Everything is complaint-worthy. hahahhhahahaha!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 28, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I'm telling you that i am not at all surprised. THESE PEOPLE ARE UNREAL. That's what happens when everyone is miserable in the workplace. Things get so farking nitpicked to death. Everything becomes a nuisance. Everything is complaint-worthy. hahahhhahahaha!


u should complain of the smell of their McDonalds and popcorn...


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 28, 2004)

Can you cook it ahead of time and eat it cold?


----------



## klmclean (Oct 28, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> They did it. An anonymous group of coworkers went to my boss and demanded that he ask me to stop cooking my broccoli in the department's microwave because the smell is very offensive.
> 
> It was bound to happen. Everyone in this damn department has a problem with SOMETHING.
> 
> ...


You have the workplace from hell! How do you stay calm and not lose it? One 
of the ladies I worked with used to bitch about me leaving "crumbs" about, which would maybe amount to a fricken speck that no one else would ever notice. So, now I purposely leave a whole shit load of crumbs on her desk every so often (when she's not looking of course) just to watch her freak out.  Childish perhaps, yes, but oh so enjoyable


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 28, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> You have the workplace from hell! How do you stay calm and not lose it? One
> of the ladies I worked with used to bitch about me leaving "crumbs" about, which would maybe amount to a fricken speck that no one else would ever notice. So, now I purposely leave a whole shit load of crumbs on her desk every so often (when she's not looking of course) just to watch her freak out.  Childish perhaps, yes, but oh so enjoyable


I like the way you think!


----------



## klmclean (Oct 28, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I like the way you think!


Me too, sometimes I think I'm my own entertainment


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 29, 2004)

Hey Early Bird  


How was the wo ?  Brocolli crimes are of the highest order.    What a bunch of losers.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 29, 2004)

*Workout - October 29*

Yay! Three days in a row, without a problem, getting up at 430 am and going to the gym before work! 

 I'm still going to take this day by day, and not beat myself up for it if I _don't_ do this every time, but I have to say, it feels great to budget my time like this. My workout is great, my mind is clear, I'm full of energy (WHO KNEW! hahaha!).

 Chest/Back

_Nat. Chest Press_

 1 x 30lb x 15 - warmup
 1 x 65lb x 15
 2 x 75lb x 15

_Wide Grip Pulldowns_

 1 x 60lb x 16
 2 x 65lb x 15

_Nat. Incline Press_

 3 x 45lb x 15
_
 Cable Seated Row / Nat. Seated Row
_
 2 x 60lb x 15 / 1 x 65lb x 15

_Nat. Chest Flies_

 3 x 45lb x 15

_Barbell Bent over Rows_

 3 x 50lb x 15

Bi/Tri

_Dumbell Curls / Barbell Curls_
 2 x 15lb DB's x 15 / 1 x 30lb x 15

_Cable Pushdowns_

 3 x 60lb x 15

_Reverse Grip Cable Pushdowns_

 1 x 30lb x 15
 2 x 40lb x 15/14

_Reverse Grip Barbell Curls_

 2 x 30lb x 12

Cardio

Stairmaster, Level 20, Intervals, 20 minutes <--- KICKED ASS, went all out. 

Abs

 Will do when I get home, was running late already.

 Overall, felt it was a pretty good workout, with some exceptions. I am going to go heavier on the wide grip pulldowns on Tuesday, as well as on the chest flies, or maybe I'll do cable crossovers instead of flies on Tuesday. I am also going to focus a little more on my arms. I wussed out on the last round of reverse grip bb curls, only did two because I could barely lift the bar for the third set, so i did like two reps and quit while I was ahead. Unacceptable.  No quitting. hahahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 29, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Early Bird
> 
> 
> How was the wo ?  Brocolli crimes are of the highest order.    What a bunch of losers.


 hey gw - just posted it! 

 Today i'm actually having oats with my "post-workout/first meal at work" meal. And i pre-cooked the broccoli at home, so hopefully it's ok to eat in a few hours. 

 I swear i was so annoyed yesterday i was tempted to just quit on the spot and send everyone to a nice warm place down south.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 29, 2004)

Not counting cardio how long did your wo take ?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 29, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Not counting cardio how long did your wo take ?


 let's see, i got there about 5:45, started working out at about 5:50/55, got on the stairmaster at 6:35.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 29, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> let's see, i got there about 5:45, started working out at about 5:50/55, got on the stairmaster at 6:35.


Wow !  You were hauling A**!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 29, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Wow !  You were hauling A**!


 i only rest 45-60 seconds between giant super sets, so i do chest/back/chest/back/chest/back, rest 45-60. repeat. x3 or x4


----------



## Velvet (Oct 29, 2004)

Your w/o's are very similar to mine..and ya, I love to keep moving in the gym..not sure what to do with myself if I rest between sets..and then someone always takes that as an opportunity to chat my ear off lol

HAPPY HALLOWEEN early GG


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 29, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Your w/o's are very similar to mine..and ya, I love to keep moving in the gym..not sure what to do with myself if I rest between sets..and then someone always takes that as an opportunity to chat my ear off lol
> 
> HAPPY HALLOWEEN early GG


 Hahahahah! I wear my iPod because I refuse to be social at this meatmarket gym   But I keep moving because I'm trying to build up a light cardio effect while doing the weights portion of my training... 

 Happy halloween to you too, my dear! And your son!

 Some halloween related nots: 

 - no costume for me this year  Couldn't decide on something.

 - someone left a little halloween "treat bag" on my desk this morning. Everyone in the dept got one. The contents: Fun Size Crunch, Fun Size Kit Kat, Fun Size Almond Joy, a Dum-Dum Blueberry Lollipop, ONE Hershey Kiss. I took the bag and all its contents to my boss' candy bowl and put it all in there.  No candy for me.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 29, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hahahahah! I wear my iPod because I refuse to be social at this meatmarket gym   But I keep moving because I'm trying to build up a light cardio effect while doing the weights portion of my training...
> 
> Happy halloween to you too, my dear! And your son!
> 
> ...



I'm VERY impressed with you young lady


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 29, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I'm VERY impressed with you young lady


 me and my iron will... we will be very lonely this halloween. hahahaha!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 29, 2004)

Morning Ivy     Good job on passing up on the candy- I would have had to eat the hershey kiss!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 29, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Ivy     Good job on passing up on the candy- I would have had to eat the hershey kiss!!


 Good morning Andrea!

 Believe me hahahahaha! I could almost hear its muffled cries, "EAT ME! EAT ME!" as i emptied the little bag into the boss' candy bowl!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 29, 2004)

Morning dearest Ivy.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 29, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Morning dearest Ivy.


 Of all the Ivies I'm the dearest? Awwwww!

 Good morning, NT!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 29, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Of all the Ivies I'm the dearest? Awwwww!
> 
> Good morning, NT!



and I know a few. 

How are all things in sunny Florida today?

So I read you are boycotting Halloween ... this is not good.    So what is your weekend plan?


----------



## klmclean (Oct 29, 2004)

Hey, Ivy, have a great weekend. Happy Halloween


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 29, 2004)

Hey GG

Long time lurker, first time poster. Your journal grows by leaps and bounds. By the time i think of posting something, the conversation has changed and i am lost   Methinks your journal deserves a forum status of its own!   



			
				GoalGetter said:
			
		

> - someone left a little halloween "treat bag" on my desk this morning. Everyone in the dept got one. The contents: Fun Size Crunch, Fun Size Kit Kat, Fun Size Almond Joy, a Dum-Dum Blueberry Lollipop, ONE Hershey Kiss. I took the bag and all its contents to my boss' candy bowl and put it all in there.  No candy for me.


We got most of that in the office + chips + pizza! I decided to use it as a day/cheat meal   

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 30, 2004)

g'mornin' Ivonne   I haven't been able to find a computer for a day and I missed you


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 30, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> and I know a few.
> 
> How are all things in sunny Florida today?
> 
> So I read you are boycotting Halloween ... this is not good.    So what is your weekend plan?


 Hey NT! SOrry I never replied to this yesterday! Barely got online the rest of the day yesterday!

 It's gorgeous here today, great weather. The tourists are happy, as they've lucked out, definitely.

 I'm not boycotting halloween! Just don't have any costume ideas i like enough, and don't want to eat candy! I'm going to go see my friend's band tonight MAYBE. That's the only halloween plan i have. Other than that, stay home, do some work. Exciting stuff. I know. 

 You?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 30, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hey, Ivy, have a great weekend. Happy Halloween


 THank Klm! You too!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 30, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Hey GG
> 
> Long time lurker, first time poster. Your journal grows by leaps and bounds. By the time i think of posting something, the conversation has changed and i am lost  Methinks your journal deserves a forum status of its own!
> 
> ...


 You've never posted here? I thought you had!  Well, welcome! Please post again and post often! 

 you know? i have three big weekends coming up back to back starting nov 11, so I'm saving any possibility of cheating for those weekends. hahahaha! Halloween can be sacrificed.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 30, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> g'mornin' Ivonne   I haven't been able to find a computer for a day and I missed you


  I feel special.

 Charge your phone!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 30, 2004)

*Workout - October 30*

Cardio today! Went to the gym at 7 AM, did 40 minutes interval training on Precor elliptical, resistance set at 7, inclines set at 5 and 12.

 Abs -- Nat. Crunches, 4 x 20 x 65lb


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 30, 2004)

Hi beautiful!  I see you had a piece of chocolate   Welcome to my world!  BTW...look in my journal/


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 30, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Hi beautiful!  I see you had a piece of chocolate   Welcome to my world!  BTW...look in my journal/


 chocolate -- haha that was DAYS ago!  Wish I'd had more than one! hahaha!

 your journal -- going right over...


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 30, 2004)

*Reworking my diet this weekend*

So I've been reading through Jodi's Guide to Cutting, Bulking & Maintenance, and going over the diets in there, as well as reading some other resources online and in some books I have. I'm not looking ot do anything revolutionary, but I need to get out of this "fear of getting fat again" mode in which I'm operating.

 I already know what i have to do if I want to drop fat, cut, etc. I just did it and it turned out just great. So if I change my diet a bit and see that I start plumping up (which "experts" say totally wont happen!), I know I can reverse that in a week or two at most. 

 So here I go. I'm gonna go 40/40/20 at first, and see how my body reacts. The 40% carbs freaks me out a bit as right now I'm at most on a 60/20/20. So that's like doubling my carbs over night. 

 I'm also keeping the cals at 1200. I had them at 1000-1100 for the last two weeks of the Body For Life Challenge, well last THREE weeks. 

 In the past week and a half I've slowly started adding carbs (and consequently, calories) back in, mostly at breakfast and post workout, but not in the rest of my meals... Not sure if to keep doing that. I definitely am trying to keep carbs out of my evening meals. Adding EFAs to those instead -- evoo, fish oil caps, etc.

 Gonna continue to keep the diet as free from sugar and added sodium as possible. By added sodium I mean that it isn't naturally occurring in the food already, like by way of a seasoning or salad dressing. That means a lot of my favorite seasonings are on their way out. I'll have to replace them with some that don't contain salt. The mcCormick's and Ms. Dash stay. As do some of the herb blends. But my cajun and blackened seasonings...argh. gotta make those from scratch or find one that's salt-free. And buh-bye Taco seasoning! LOADED with sodium!

 And still I won't be drinking alcoholic beverages or fruit juices.

 And i'm going to have a half-cheat day every week. Meaning I'll eat clean most of that day, but will have one or two cheat meals or treats. Pizza, a burrito, ice cream, some cookies or a chocolate bar, even a trioplex bar . But only one day a week and only for one or two of my six meals. Not a full day of cheating.

 If this starts to become a problem, then they're gone. I've done it before, I can do it again (go without cheats, that is).

 So there you have it. Starting Monday. Tomorrow I will cheat. It's Halloween anyway, dammit.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 30, 2004)

Sounds like a good plan!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 30, 2004)




----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 31, 2004)

Jesus. I've got to do something about my tits.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 31, 2004)

GO BACK TO BEDDDD!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 31, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> GO BACK TO BEDDDD!


 No can do! Got a baby naming ceremony to attend an hour away. 

 Problem: all my dresses that are appropriate for this type of thing are big on me. Forgot to buy a dress when I was out shopping. I got sweaters, a jacket, shoes. No dress. Damn. This will be interesting.

 Can we say safety pins?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 31, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Jesus. I've got to do something about my tits.


If this was a weekday you would have sooooooooo many comments on this by now !!!

Trick or Treat GG


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 31, 2004)

have fun, stay away from star wars names.... that's about all the input I'd have


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 31, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Jesus. I've got to do something about my tits.


You will learn to adjust.  I used to hate mine too so I am building the pec muscle to help create a fuller look!


----------



## dana82 (Oct 31, 2004)

I am new here, but I just have to say you are such an inspiration. I have been looking for motivation to get me back into my routine, and I just got it May I ask how much your boob size dropped? I dont' want to loose mine!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 31, 2004)

dana82 said:
			
		

> I am new here, but I just have to say you are such an inspiration. I have been looking for motivation to get me back into my routine, and I just got it May I ask how much your boob size dropped? I dont' want to loose mine!


 _ Until she answers.... I can tell you that mine dropped by at least cup size....but definitly worht it!_


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 31, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> If this was a weekday you would have sooooooooo many comments on this by now !!!
> 
> Trick or Treat GG


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 31, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> have fun, stay away from star wars names.... that's about all the input I'd have


 OMFG it was the most boring event of the year so far for me. Left as soon as i ate dessert.

 YES. I ATE DESSERT.

 Well, a mini-dessert.

 Three teeny pieces... 1"w x 1"L x .5"H squares of cheesecake, chocolate brownie and ruggelach (sp?). Damn. I don't even think that amounts to one actual slice of cake in the real world. In the alternate reality that I live in, that was a huge dessert, considering I hadn't had any of those things for well over three months. 

 I also just got back from Wild Oats. Got some eggplant and I'm gonna grill a few slices as part of my dinner tonight. Never eaten eggplant before. This shoudl be interesting.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 31, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> You will learn to adjust. I used to hate mine too so I am building the pec muscle to help create a fuller look!


 I thought abotu doing that but i don't like the way my pecs are starting to look. Too androgynous for my taste. I am going to see what I do about this. Water bra, breast lift surgery, who knows. I have money for a water bra or two, but not for a surgery!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 31, 2004)

dana82 said:
			
		

> I am new here, but I just have to say you are such an inspiration. I have been looking for motivation to get me back into my routine, and I just got it May I ask how much your boob size dropped? I dont' want to loose mine!


 Hi Dana! I got your PM, i'll reply to it in a little bit! Welcome to IM!  I'm glad you've found new motivation to get back on track! Good for you! Feel free to ask anything, and if i can answer i will give it my best shot.

 My boobs - I went from a very full, my-cup-runneth-over C, to a barely-qualified-to-be-called-a-B-cup B. 

 I'd say I might even fit into an A cup bra now.  Sad state of affairs for my girls these days.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 31, 2004)

*Fitday's Stats on my "desserts"*

This is too funny. I feel shafted. Here I thought I'd indulged, but according to Fitday's numbers for the brownie, cheesecake and rugelach, I barely scratched the surface of indulgence:

 2 Brownies, with icing, 1 cubic inch each: 
 80 cals, 3g Fat, 13g Carbs, 1g Prot

 1 Piece of Cheesecake, Plain, 1 cubic inch:
 39 Cals, 2g Fat, 4g Carbs, 1g Prot

 1/2 of a Rugelach Cookie (dropped half on the floor!):
 49 Cals, 3g Fat, 5g Carbs, 1g Prot.

 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA!   Oh man. These are sorry stats for a cheat. for a dessert. I'm gonna do better next time. I promise hahahaahahah!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 31, 2004)

*Meals for October 31*

#1 7:45 AM

 1 cup of Egg Beaters
 3/4 cup of slow-cooked oats
 2 fish oil caps

 #2 10:45 AM

 3 oz. chicken breast
 1 cup broccoli
 1/2 cup of slow-cooked oats

 #3 12:45 PM (at party, this is when the food was served)

 3 oz. Roasted Turkey Breast
 1 cup of lettuce (salad at party) with onions
 two small slices of tomato
 1 tbsp of italian dressing
 2 squares of brownie
 1 square of cheesecake
 1/2 of a rugelach

 #4 3:45 PM

 3 oz. Tilapia
 1 cup of Broccoli

 #5 6:45 PM

 3 oz. Salmon with garlic and lime juice
 1 cup of sweet red peppers
 1 cup of sweet yellow peppers
 2 slices of grilled egglplant

 #6 9:45 PM (if I'm awake though I plan to go to sleep before 9 pm tonight)

 1/4 cup of Eggbeaters
 1 fish oil cap

 Totals:
 1258 Cals
 39g of Fat 30% (7% sat)
 98g of Carbs 26%
 131g of Prot 44%

 OR without Meal #6:

 1218 Cals
 38g Fat 30% (7% sat)
 97g Carb 26%
 125g Prot 43%


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 31, 2004)

Dude

You know what I just found out....

You joined this forum on 8-29-2004



I joined this forum on 8-29-2003  

Destiny....


And how the FUQ did you get that many damn posts in only 4 months! That HAS to be some kinda record.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 31, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> YES. I ATE DESSERT.







 

It's about time.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 31, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Dude
> 
> You know what I just found out....
> 
> ...


 HAHAHAHAHAH Destiny. 

 # of posts - i'm a social girl with lots to say.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 31, 2004)

You have way more posts than me and Ive been here a YEAR longer... and I talk a lot too! 

Your just a regular


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 31, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> You have way more posts than me and Ive been here a YEAR longer... and I talk a lot too!
> 
> Your just a regular


 HAHAHAHAHAHA! I'm not denying that  Its true.


----------



## klmclean (Oct 31, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I thought abotu doing that but i don't like the way my pecs are starting to look. Too androgynous for my taste. I am going to see what I do about this. Water bra, breast lift surgery, who knows. I have money for a water bra or two, but not for a surgery!


Go for the water bra! When I did BFL I went from a C cup to barely a B as well, B was too big but A was a bit snug. So, I got myself some water bras. YOu can double pack them too if you use the packs out of another bra. You can get the silcone shaped ones too to put in your bra, they're a bit heavy though. I had hard a hard time losing my boobs at first, but I got over it because I felt so good about the rest of my body. I'd rather have no boobs and be slim and athletic looking


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 31, 2004)

I love boobs.

Yum.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 31, 2004)

Look at it this way, you have the option of going braless and wearing all kinds of backless shirts I can't wear


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 31, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Look at it this way, you have the option of going braless and wearing all kinds of backless shirts I can't wear


 BRALESS?!?!?!? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH do you think they look perky without a bra?? Oh girl. It's horrible. I wish.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 31, 2004)

Do you do incline bench? Decline?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 31, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Do you do incline bench? Decline?


 Incline and flat. i also do cable crossovers and flies...
 but it's not the muscle it's what's left of the BOOB. it sags.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 31, 2004)

Well, I haven't tried them myself but I have heard decline's do help.  For me personally, inclines worked miracles! Sorry I could not be of more help


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 31, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Well, I haven't tried them myself but I have heard decline's do help. For me personally, inclines worked miracles! Sorry I could not be of more help


 I'll try declines. never done them before.... 

 I think my only "miracle" will be a surgery, though.


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 31, 2004)

there're these pushup bras, I think they could help?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 31, 2004)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> there're these pushup bras, I think they could help?


 Hahahaha i'm looking into some good bras, but my problem is when I'm naked. What the hell do i do then!?!? I've NEVER been self conscious about my boobs when I'm naked until now.


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 31, 2004)

girl.. with that bod, men won't even notice that your boobs are smaller. The'll be too busy looking at your


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 31, 2004)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> girl.. with that bod, men won't even notice that your boobs are smaller. The'll be too busy looking at your


 HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA! Let's hope so!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

*Workout - November 1 - IM Competition Day 1*

*Legs*

_Smith Machine Squats_

  1 x 45lb (25lb bar + 2 10lb plates) x 10 (warm up)
  2 x 65lb x 15
  2 x 95lb x 15 <--- struggled on the last set but pushed through

_Leg Press_

  4 x 180lb x 15

_SLDL_

  2 x 50lb x 20
  2 x 60lb x 15 < ---- if i can do 20 reps it's time to go heavier

_Leg Extension_

  2 x 65lb x 15

_Seated Leg Curls_

  2 x 75lb x 15

*Shoulders*

_DB Shoulder Press_

  4 x 15lbDB's x 15/12/12/10

_Lat. Side Raises_

  4 x 8lb x 15/12/12/10

_Front Raises_

  4 x 8lb 15/12/10/10

*Cardio*

  Stairmaster, Level 20, Fatburner Plus Intervals, 25 minutes <---- KICKED ASS, high-energy.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 1, 2004)

Morning GG  

Good looking wo


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning GG
> 
> Good looking wo


 Spank you very much G!  I walked in there fired up this morning. That IM competition... that's all I needed to strengthen my focus.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 1, 2004)

G'mornin' Ivonne 
great lookin Shoulder w/o :0


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hi Dana! I got your PM, i'll reply to it in a little bit! Welcome to IM!  I'm glad you've found new motivation to get back on track! Good for you! Feel free to ask anything, and if i can answer i will give it my best shot.
> 
> My boobs - I went from a very full, my-cup-runneth-over C, to a barely-qualified-to-be-called-a-B-cup B.
> 
> I'd say I might even fit into an A cup bra now.  Sad state of affairs for my girls these days.



Good morning Ivy...I"m in that same boat...C with spillage (hated the spillage, cursed my goozongas for years...then down to a barely B...WTF?  Can't we ever be happy lol

Have a great weekend?  Your cheats sound devine...I was an angel all weekend until the bags of candy were dumped all over my carpet last night (I have pics!)...I ate 3 large (aka normal size) chocolate bars (we have cool neighbours) and 2 mini choco bars   

YOur new plan sounds great...you'll notice some water retention tho by adding your carbs back in..my girlfriend Lisa just went thru that.  But it will go away once your body readjusts!


----------



## Spitfire (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey People. There is another IM comp?... Is it to late to start?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 1, 2004)

Morning GG     Did you have a good Halloween???


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> G'mornin' Ivonne
> great lookin Shoulder w/o :0


 Thanks! Good morning!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning Ivy...I"m in that same boat...C with spillage (hated the spillage, cursed my goozongas for years...then down to a barely B...WTF? Can't we ever be happy lol


 Seriously... WTF is right! hahaha!



> Have a great weekend? Your cheats sound devine...I was an angel all weekend until the bags of candy were dumped all over my carpet last night (I have pics!)...I ate 3 large (aka normal size) chocolate bars (we have cool neighbours) and 2 mini choco bars


 My weekend was pretty good overall. Got a lot done. The cheats were large enough to be enjoyable, and small enough to not cause too much damage (psychological), and I was able to control myself and not pig out on them. 

 Halloween candy - YUMMY!!!! Full sized chocolate bars. DAMN those are good neighbors!!!!

 As for me, I didn't see any candy until I got to the office this morning and saw that everyone had brought in their kids' loot for our consumption. It's all splayed out on the reception counter. Evil. 



> Your new plan sounds great...you'll notice some water retention tho by adding your carbs back in..my girlfriend Lisa just went thru that. But it will go away once your body readjusts!


 Yeah, I'm bracing myself for the w.r. Yesterday I woke up looking and feeling SUPER lean though! I don't know what the deal was. But it was a "good abs day" hahaha, kinda like "good hair days!" Any day now, I'll get a little puffy, but now I know it's ok. I won't freak like before!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> Hey People. There is another IM comp?... Is it to late to start?


 Here. You have until this friday to join in.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning GG     Did you have a good Halloween???


 It was halloween?  I missed it. hahahaha! Nah, i didn't do anythign for halloween. I had a baby naming ceremony to go to yesterday, then came home and cooked, lounged, talked to my friends.

 You?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2004)

'morning, GG!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> 'morning, GG!


 Yo yo yo B! Happy monday! Happy November 1! Happy snow day! (LUCKY YOU!!!!!)


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good morning in here! I see you posted a w/o. Way to go, LOL  What, are we averaging 1 w/o per 10 pages in here


----------



## dianas05 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey Ivy,

Long time no chat. Congratulations on achieving your goal, and I must say you have gotten fabulous results from this whole experience! Way to go!!!! 

Can you tell me what split you followed for training and if you're still doing the same one? How many reps/sets for each body part? 

I am ready to start my whole training & nutrition program so I may start a new journal as A LOT of things have changed these last couple of weeks. 

I hope you continue getting the results you're looking for...I'll be stopping by here often to motivate you and to catch up on the "talk of the day". 

Have a great day!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Good morning in here! I see you posted a w/o. Way to go, LOL  What, are we averaging 1 w/o per 10 pages in here


 hey pal. i post my workout EVERY DAY. Sat i only did cardio and abs and even posted that. Sunday was off. But check backpages... don't be coming in here talking trash like that!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

*Food/Exercise tracking software for MAC*

I hate that i have to log in to fitday to use it, but they only have a PC version if i want to download it. 

 In my searches on the intenret, i found this:

Diet Sleuth and Health Tracker. For fellow mac users, just wanted to let you know i'm gonna try them out for a few days and see if they're worth the $34.99 and $9.99 purchase prices, respectively.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> hey pal. i post my workout EVERY DAY. Sat i only did cardio and abs and even posted that. Sunday was off. But check backpages... don't be coming in here talking trash like that!


I'm not saying you don't post your w/o's. I'm saying you whore 10 pages everyday in here, LOL. So    right back at you    Just giving you a hard time Ivy


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I'm not saying you don't post your w/o's. I'm saying you whore 10 pages everyday in here, LOL. So    right back at you    Just giving you a hard time Ivy


 u trip me out. i like you rock. you're good people. And a much more dexterous whore than I, as well.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 1, 2004)

morning GG


----------



## klmclean (Nov 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I hate that i have to log in to fitday to use it, but they only have a PC version if i want to download it.
> 
> In my searches on the intenret, i found this:
> 
> Diet Sleuth and Health Tracker. For fellow mac users, just wanted to let you know i'm gonna try them out for a few days and see if they're worth the $34.99 and $9.99 purchase prices, respectively.


Hey GG

I just purchased Calorie King, it looks identical to Diet Sleuth. I tried the free trial for 2 weeks and it only cost me 19.99 to purchase. I love it, it's way better than Fit Day. Check it out at www.calorieking.com. I definately don't regret getting it


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hey GG
> 
> I just purchased Calorie King, it looks identical to Diet Sleuth. I tried the free trial for 2 weeks and it only cost me 19.99 to purchase. I love it, it's way better than Fit Day. Check it out at www.calorieking.com. I definately don't regret getting it


 but is it mac compatible? There are no PCs in my life. Just macs


----------



## klmclean (Nov 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> but is it mac compatible? There are no PCs in my life. Just macs


Yes, I'm almost positive I saw a mac compatible version on the site. Check it out, you'll love it


----------



## klmclean (Nov 1, 2004)

Just joined the IM Challenge


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Just joined the IM Challenge


 YAYYYYY! FIVE WOMEN! 

 Grrrrrl Power!!!

 By the way, yeah calorieking has a mac version. Downloaded it as well. I'll compare both diet sleuth and that one.


----------



## klmclean (Nov 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> YAYYYYY! FIVE WOMEN!
> 
> Grrrrrl Power!!!
> 
> By the way, yeah calorieking has a mac version. Downloaded it as well. I'll compare both diet sleuth and that one.


Let me know what you think. I'll be pissed if Diet Sleuth is better than Calorie King after I just bought it. Hey, have you tried your barley yet?  What's it taste like in comparison to rice


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> morning GG


 Hiya NT!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

dianas05 said:
			
		

> Hey Ivy,
> 
> Long time no chat. Congratulations on achieving your goal, and I must say you have gotten fabulous results from this whole experience! Way to go!!!!
> 
> ...


 Hey Diana! Thanks! I'm still a work in progress, but hell yeah - this has been the best thing I've ever done for myself. 

 My split:

 Mon and Thurs: Legs and shoulders, abs, cardio
 Tues and Fri: Chest, Back, Bis, Tris, abs, cardio
 Wed and Sat: light abs and cardio
 Sun: rest

 Reps/Sets and Rest:

 For legs and shoulders, I'd been doing four giant super sets, between 12-15 reps per exercise in each set. For chest and back, three giant super sets, 12-15 reps. Rest periods are 45-60 seconds between GS Sets.

 Best of luck with your revamped training and diet -- Let me know when you start the new journal so i can check in on you!  What are your goals this time around?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Yo yo yo B! Happy monday! Happy November 1! Happy snow day! (LUCKY YOU!!!!!)


heck yeah!
It's looking like about 2" so far! (what is just lying on top of a tree branch or so.

Ski season is upon us! I get emails from some of the resorts in the mountins with count downs until opening day!
When you coming out? 
NC is coming out in January! She's gonna go hit the slopes! You should come too!
(plus, I will be surrounded by gorgeous and fit women!)
I will be the guy all the other guys in the lodge envy!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Let me know what you think. I'll be pissed if Diet Sleuth is better than Calorie King after I just bought it. Hey, have you tried your barley yet? What's it taste like in comparison to rice


 Barley... it's not bad at all. it's mushier than rice. Think sticky rice or risotto... sortof. At least the way I cook it.  maybe I'm doing it wrong. I like the way it tastes! I cook it in my hitachi rice cooker with garlic powder or my mccormick's salt free garlic and herb spices and like 1 tbsp of evoo.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...
> When you coming out?
> NC is coming out in January! She's gonna go hit the slopes! You should come too!
> (plus, I will be surrounded by gorgeous and fit women!)
> I will be the guy all the other guys in the lodge envy!


 DUDE. hold that thought. I will look into some cheap flights. Why the hell not. Damn. I've got big things planned for early next year but a ski vacation might as well become a part of it!!! Seriously. Am i flying into denver if i go there? or somewhere else?

 and please don't think for one second that i'm kidding around! hahaha! I'm serious! i'll go!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wahoo!
Yeah! Denver! I'm only a 45 minute drive from there. The resorts are only about an hour to 1 1/2 hour drive up the mountains.
Actually, lemme finish my registration and I will be qualified as a referring travel agent! I may be able to get you a great package deal myself! (plus, earn me some travel credits)


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hiya NT!



So I read you didn't do much for Halloween ...


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Wahoo!
> Yeah! Denver! I'm only a 45 minute drive from there. The resorts are only about an hour to 1 1/2 hour drive up the mountains.
> Actually, lemme finish my registration and I will be qualified as a referring travel agent! I may be able to get you a great package deal myself! (plus, earn me some travel credits)


 Hooks it up burner! I'll save up some money between now and then. This is gonna rock!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> So I read you didn't do much for Halloween ...


 nah... wasn't feeling it. no good costume idea this year. 

 the highlight of my weekend was taht i had some desserts (brownies, cheesecake and rugelach!).

 I read about your little strip club escapade! hahah!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

*Big News!*

I got my first private client as a personal trainer today. 

 Baby steps. 

 I'm psyched as all hell about it.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 1, 2004)

yeah ... it was quite entertaining.  The dancers that night were only looking to do the required X minutes and get off the stage.  So the ladies decided to create entertainment on their own.  The bouncer was nice about it ... he asked that either we just sit down or leave because the dancers were complaining (which I guess they had a right to  ) about costumers not paying attention to them. 

Halloween at home was fun.  Our daughter had a party before she went trick/treating ... she had a great time.  We have many compliments throughout the night on the great decorating job we did.  It was nice to hear ... and the Mrs. didn't even get to do half the stuff she would have liked to do.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I got my first private client as a personal trainer today.
> 
> Baby steps.
> 
> I'm psyched as all hell about it.


good luck! We know you will do great!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> yeah ... it was quite entertaining.  The dancers that night were only looking to do the required X minutes and get off the stage.  So the ladies decided to create entertainment on their own.  The bouncer was nice about it ... he asked that either we just sit down or leave because the dancers were complaining (which I guess they had a right to  ) about costumers not paying attention to them.
> 
> Halloween at home was fun.  Our daughter had a party before she went trick/treating ... she had a great time.  We have many compliments throughout the night on the great decorating job we did.  It was nice to hear ... and the Mrs. didn't even get to do half the stuff she would have liked to do.


yeah...bouncers are cool..


That's great NT! It'll be nice when I can get more involved in the spirit of Halloween. I just rented a movie, hung out  till it was over and in bed by 9pm...


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I got my first private client as a personal trainer today.
> 
> Baby steps.
> 
> I'm psyched as all hell about it.



  
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 


CONGRATS!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> X 14
> 
> CONGRATS!


 Hahahahaha Thanks Vel! I'm so excited!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I got my first private client as a personal trainer today.
> 
> Baby steps.
> 
> I'm psyched as all hell about it.


Male or female?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Male or female?


 Female. She works with one of the bigwigs here at the corporate office.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Female. She works with one of the bigwigs here at the corporate office.


sweet! Then take REAL good care of her!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> sweet! Then take REAL good care of her!


 exactly.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2004)

corporate leveraging..


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2004)

but...if you do a great job, they might want to give yuo a HUGE raise, train all the big wigs and you'll never move out here...


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> but...if you do a great job, they might want to give yuo a HUGE raise, train all the big wigs and you'll never move out here...


 hey i'm actually trying to get a corporate wellness program started here. but it's too late for this fiscal year. it just started and i couldn't get it into their budget on time. Has to go through HR since it'd be considered a benny.

 we have a fitness room, and some people who work out or do some kind of exercise or diet or osmething, but nothing organized by the company. Would be cool to have some kind of incentive to get people going around here. 

 i won't stay here, regardless. I've got to bust out.


----------



## Katia7 (Nov 1, 2004)

Where are you trying to move out to?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2004)

here to God's country: Colorado!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> hey i'm actually trying to get a corporate wellness program started here. but it's too late for this fiscal year. it just started and i couldn't get it into their budget on time. Has to go through HR since it'd be considered a benny.
> 
> we have a fitness room, and some people who work out or do some kind of exercise or diet or osmething, but nothing organized by the company. Would be cool to have some kind of incentive to get people going around here.
> 
> i won't stay here, regardless. I've got to bust out.


so...you have your business cards on the bulliten board in there...for people top come to and consult them?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> so...you have your business cards on the bulliten board in there...for people top come to and consult them?


 actually not at all. This girl came up to me, and asked me what i was doing because she thinks i look great. So in the course of conversation I said I'd gotten certified, but wasn't doing anything with it yet. She said, "I'm hiring you. I'm your first client. Set up an appointment with me, come up with a price and lets get started. I trust you."

 I don't even have a "package" set up for clients yet. I am working on my trainer's business stuff! But she said that if I can put together a package, she has a bunch of friends lined up ready to hire me too. Imagine? So of course, this might just be the kick in the butt I needed to get started.

 I hadn't wanted to "advertise" myself at work because I know people will be coming to me and calling and emailing during my work hours if I work with them. But maybe that's something I don't have to be worried about. I mean they have to work too! hahaha!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thats AWESOME! You know, it's all timing and location!
This is YOUR time!
I'm sure things will work out. As far as being at work, if someone from there wants to get with you about your business, just tell them..politely that you can sechedule a meeting on ceffee breaks or afterwards. (don't wanna get in trouble with your employers)
I got 'briefed' a couple weeks ago for working on my real esate web site on a gov't work station. Someone thought I was dinking off instead of working. So..I go to go in front of my team lead and manager and set things straight. My work comes first, I was doing that in between taskings. And...I only do the work on my site on weekends so the uppity ups don't see it.
But, this can SO work out for you!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2004)

I need food....
BRB!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 1, 2004)

Wo w !    Way to go GG


----------



## dianas05 (Nov 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey Diana! Thanks! I'm still a work in progress, but hell yeah - this has been the best thing I've ever done for myself.
> 
> My split:
> 
> ...



Cool, thanks so much for the reply!

My goal this time is to focus and to not let anything interfer with my training or diet. It has been pretty hard (as you know with my job), but I am determined to get results (still need to lower my bf%). I have a date set to achieve some good results...December 10th which gives me about 6 weeks. I'll be strict with everything so that I can be on my way to getting the body I want. 

You'll be the first to know about my journal...I should start one this week. I'll be looking forward to your comments/suggestions.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> here to God's country: Colorado!


 hahahahaha *MAYBE* 

 Depends on school.
 Depends on some personal stuff.

 Colorado is a top choice on my very short list of places to move to.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 1, 2004)

BUST OUT!  I dare ya


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2004)

R U going to start a new journal Ivy???


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> BUST OUT!  I dare ya


 OK!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> R U going to start a new journal Ivy???


 
 aw damn, do i have to?? i should huh? with non-whoring tendencies, for the competition?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> aw damn, do i have to?? i should huh? with non-whoring tendencies, for the competition?


like that will ever happen...


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> like that will ever happen...


 I know.... I'm a total whore on here, apparently. hahahaha!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I know.... I'm a total whore on here, apparently. hahahaha!


...and yet a lady..


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...and yet a lady..


 I pull off the whole "lady" part so well, too, huh?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2004)

oh yeah.......


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> aw damn, do i have to?? i should huh? with non-whoring tendencies, for the competition?




ha ha, I think the whoring is a given...but we can do our best :angel:


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2004)

I can't find that link to the comp...


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 1, 2004)

How can somebody whore in their own journal?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> How can somebody whore in their own journal?


 There are 64 pages in less than two months time my journal -- that is hard proof that it's possible.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2004)

ya know...this is one of the only places where you can call someone a whore..and it is taken as a compliment..


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> There are 64 pages in less than two months time my journal -- that is hard proof that it's possible.


But it's YOUR journal. How can you whore your own journal?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

*Food - November 1*

Meal #1 Preworkout

 1 cup of eggbeaters
 1/2 cup of oats
 1 fish oil

 Meal #2 Post-workout

 3 oz. Tilapia
 1 cup broccoli
 1 apple

 Meal #3

 3 oz. Tilapia
 1 cup broccoli
 1/4 cup pearled barley

 Meal #4

 1 scoop protein powder
 1/3 cup oats

 Meal #5

 3 oz. Tilapia
 1 cup broccoli
 1/4 cup pearled barley

 Meal #6

 3 oz. salmon with olive oil, garlic and lemon juice
 1 cup sweet red and yellow peppers
 2 slices of eggplant

 Meal #7

 1/3 cup of Eggbeaters
 2 fish oil caps

 Total Calories: 1193
 Fat 21g (17%)
 Carb 120 (33%)
 Prot 138 (50%)


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 1, 2004)

So you did end up going w/ the protein and oats 

man, that's like 1.4g of protein/lb of LBM.  You must get gas


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> So you did end up going w/ the protein and oats
> 
> man, that's like 1.4g of protein/lb of LBM.  You must get gas


 yeah i did. i had to go to that place to pick up the paperwork, so i couldn't go home to eat! hahaah!

 And yeah, today i had gas all afternoon. I was da bomb. Literally.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 1, 2004)

I love it! YOu're so cute.


----------



## dana82 (Nov 1, 2004)

what is talipa?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

dana82 said:
			
		

> what is talipa?


 Tilapia is a type of fish. Pretty good. Low cal, low fat, high protein (not a good source of EFAs, but good source of protein).


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 1, 2004)

and it tastes excellent!


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Tilapia is a type of fish. Pretty good. Low cal, low fat, high protein (not a good source of EFAs, but good source of protein).


I love Tilapia.....Enchilado de Tilapia....


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

*Workout - November 2 - IM Competition Day 2*

*Chest/Back*

_Superset_ 1

 Bench Press 4 x 65lb x 15/12/12/10
 Bent Over Rows 4 x 40lb x 20 <--- 50lb ez bar was missing, made up for in reps (should I even do that? does it make a difference

_Superset 2_

 Nat. Incline 3 x 45lb x 15
 Wide Grip Pulldow 2 x 60lb x 15/1 x 65lb x 13 <--- failure

_Superset_ 3

 Nat. Chest Flies 3 x 45lb x 15
 Cable Seated Row 3 x 60lb x 15/15/13

*Bicep/Tricep
*
 Hammer Curls 3 x 15lb x 15/12/12
 Cable Pushdowns 3 x 60lb x 15/15/13 
 Reverse Grip Cable Pushdowns 3 x 30lb x 15
 Regular Dumbell Curls 3 x 15lb x 15/13/12
*
 Cardio*

_Stairmaster,_ Fat Burner Plus (Intervals), Level 20, 25 minutes. <--- more energy than yesterday, I guess because my legs weren't fatigued today since I didn't work out legs.

 -----------

 I had to change the order/circuit training stuff around a bit because of the availability of equipment (or lack thereof) if I go through one of my giant supersets. People take over stations while I step away, so I grouped them into super sets, so i could easily work in with one person or another, or keep my dumbells or bar near wherever I was doing a Nat. exercise.

 Overall, I felt really good. I wish I'd had someone to spot me for bench so I could go a little heavier, but 4 sets at 65lb on  my own was great, regardless. I'm too shy to ask people for help. That, and I don't want any of the guys to think that means I want them to talk to me while I work out. I just need a spot.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

*New Journal Just for IM Competition Stuff*

The whoring can continue here, but for my workouts and food, please refer to this other thread from now on, if you care about that sort of thing.


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I wish I'd had someone to spot me for bench so I could go a little heavier, but 4 sets at 65lb on my own was great, regardless. I'm too shy to ask people for help. That, and I don't want any of the guys to think that means I want them to talk to me while I work out. I just need a spot.


Do what I do. Wear head phones when you work out and avoid eye contact. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 When you need help, look around for the person you feel can give you a good spot,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 walk over, take the headphones off and ask for a spot.  During the spot, put the headphones back on.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  When you are done, take only one ear bud out and says thanks, and talk long enough to stretch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




if you feel so inclined.  Then get back to work


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Do what I do. Wear head phones when you work out and avoid eye contact.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Good tip. I will try to do that on thursday (well Friday, Thursdays I don't need help!).  You would think I wouldn't have a problem talking to people, but I'm SOOOOO SHY at the gym, or intimidated or something. I don't know. I am a wuss. hahahahaha!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 2, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> So you did end up going w/ the protein and oats
> 
> man, that's like 1.4g of protein/lb of LBM.  You must get gas



LMAO


----------



## Velvet (Nov 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> The whoring can continue here, but for my workouts and food, please refer to this other thread from now on, if you care about that sort of thing.



I'm gonna do the same Ivy..how to you make a link to another thread?

oh and good morning hot stuff


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I'm gonna do the same Ivy..how to you make a link to another thread?
> 
> oh and good morning hot stuff


  i opened the new thread in a new window

  copied the address from the address bar

  then went to my current journal

  typed in some text like ("here's my new journal" or whatever it was that i just typed)

  selected the text with my mouse

  clicked on the little icon above that has a globe with a "link" or "paperclip" looking thing on it. 

  Pasted the address into the dialog box that comes up

  click ok

  your text should be a link then.


 HAHAHAH oh and good mornign to you too, my dear!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 2, 2004)

G'mornin' sexy lady   hope you have a great day.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> G'mornin' sexy lady   hope you have a great day.


 It's better already!  Started off with a bang! hahahaha!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 2, 2004)

Morning Hottie!!! Good luck with the IM comp, are you going to keep your calories that low or are you working on upping them?  Nice bench press btw!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> It's better already!  Started off with a bang! hahahaha!


Morning GG ! 

Does that mean what I think it means ?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Hottie!!! Good luck with the IM comp, are you going to keep your calories that low or are you working on upping them? Nice bench press btw!!


 i'm working on upping them... slowly. the carbs.. i'm having issues with the carbs. hahaha!

 I'd like to be between 1200-1300, as you can see i'm close to 1200 right now. 

 Thing is since i'm getting up earlier, i'm eating like 7 meals a day. i have to REMIND myself that it's ok that my cals will be higher,  but i start freaking out. So far though, though it's only been a few days, my body's reacting well. No bloating, still feeling/looking lean. Good energy level. I should be brave enough to break 1200 or 1250 by next week


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning GG !
> 
> Does that mean what I think it means ?


 hahahaha i don't know. what do you think it means? If you're thinking what i'm thinking  you're thinking, the answer is, "No. I WISH!"


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Good tip. I will try to do that on thursday (well Friday, Thursdays I don't need help!).  You would think I wouldn't have a problem talking to people, but I'm SOOOOO SHY at the gym, or intimidated or something. I don't know. I am a wuss. hahahahaha!


  I figured you for the 'life of the party' type of gal. 
Methinks you is selling yourself short!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I figured you for the 'life of the party' type of gal.
> Methinks you is selling yourself short!


 I AM!!!! outside of the gym. In the gym, for some reason, I'm like a completely different person. I don't like to talk to people, and i am embarassed to ask someone to let me work in with them, and of course, embarassed to ask for a spot. I DONT KNOW WHY!

 Yet, anywhere else, I'll talk to _anyone_ within a 5-foot radius.


----------



## klmclean (Nov 2, 2004)

Good morning GG!

I checked out your new competition journal, looking good!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Good morning GG!
> 
> I checked out your new competition journal, looking good!


 Thanks K! Looking forward to kicking some ass at SOME level in this thing!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 2, 2004)

I think I'm ready to take your pushup challenge Miss Ivy.   Let's get ready to rumble.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 2, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I think I'm ready to take your pushup challenge Miss Ivy.   Let's get ready to rumble.




I'll be the referee!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I'll be the referee!!


 NT is crazy. I'll whoop his ass!

 <---trash talking. hahahha!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> NT is crazy. I'll whoop his ass!
> 
> <---trash talking. hahahha!



You'll only whoop my ass if you can do more than ... ummmmm, say 12!  That's right miss Ivy ... 12 is the magic marker.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> *Chest/Back*
> 
> Bent Over Rows 4 x 40lb x 20 <--- 50lb ez bar was missing, made up for in reps (should I even do that? does it make a difference
> (


It shold have shocked your back, as in it isn't used to doing all that volume? I bet you will feel it tomorrow!

I ask people all the time to give me a spot if I need one. I just find someone that i think would help, give him instructions on how I like to be spotted and get to it.
After the set, I say thanks, and if need another spot, ask if they could help me after their set.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I think I'm ready to take your pushup challenge Miss Ivy.   Let's get ready to rumble.


what are the stakes?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 2, 2004)

hhhmmmmmmmm .... stakes ... good question B!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey bud.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2004)

if they are good enuf...I'm in!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Hey bud.


 Hey there, man in uniform!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 2, 2004)

Yea... you keep working out with Mr.FitnessPimpAmerica at that celebirty gym and your gonna end up looking like Rosie O'Donnel.

Gonna need more than fancy noodels and brocolli to win this competition. Time to step it up and get HARDCORE Ivonne. All that time taking glossed , purrty pics at the beach while Im at the gym with my ganster bandana on and a cut off highschool tshirt thats three sizes to small, working out like a hardcore drug addict.

Time to step it up GURL.

Ya know its all luv.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 2, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> ... Im at the gym with my ganster bandana on and a cut off highschool tshirt thats three sizes to small, working out like a hardcore drug addict.



now that would be a sight to behold.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 2, 2004)

Thats what the security guard told me when he was escorting me outside.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 2, 2004)

Ivy ... did I set the bar too high for ya with 12 reps


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Ivy ... did I set the bar too high for ya with 12 reps


 I can do 25-30, so if you want to do 12, we can just call it a day right now!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 2, 2004)

25-30 ... that's in 3 sets? 
let the trash talk continue


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 2, 2004)

> we can just call it a day right now!



With this kinda attitude... you can SMELL last place! 

GRRR!!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Yea... you keep working out with Mr.FitnessPimpAmerica at that celebirty gym and your gonna end up looking like Rosie O'Donnel.
> 
> Gonna need more than fancy noodels and brocolli to win this competition. Time to step it up and get HARDCORE Ivonne. All that time taking glossed , purrty pics at the beach while Im at the gym with my ganster bandana on and a cut off highschool tshirt thats three sizes to small, working out like a hardcore drug addict.
> 
> ...


 


 

 oh man.

 I'm laughing so hard, I can't even formulate a response to this ish-talk. hahahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> 25-30 ... that's in 3 sets?
> let the trash talk continue


 Heyyyy if you're not in the IM comp you can't trash talk!!!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> With this kinda attitude... you can SMELL last place!
> 
> GRRR!!!!


 HAHHAHAHAHAHHAHA! WTF? Man you've worked yourself up to the point that you're not even making sense! I'm telling NT he might as well go home because i'm gonna whoop his ass! That's a WINNER's attitude if you ask me!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 2, 2004)

NT isnt in the comp because he's a GURLIE MAN.

Dont be scared to join. SOMEONE has to finish behind me right ?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 2, 2004)

Really Ivonne, when are you gonna reach that 400lbs bench goal already SLACKER!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 2, 2004)

Im just really bored at the moment. Today is my off day.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> NT isnt in the comp because he's a GURLIE MAN.
> 
> Dont be scared to join. SOMEONE has to finish behind me right ?


 
 Yeah NT. stop being such a gurlie man.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Really Ivonne, when are you gonna reach that 400lbs bench goal already SLACKER!


 bwahahahahahah... i barely crack the double digits!

 But someday... oh yes. some day....


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 2, 2004)

> when are you gonna reach that 400lbs bench goal already SLACKER!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 2, 2004)

WTF is Luke doing trash talkin anyway.. that boy has enough estrogen in his workout thread to give him bitch tits!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Yea... you keep working out with Mr.FitnessPimpAmerica at that celebirty gym and your gonna end up looking like Rosie O'Donnel.
> 
> Gonna need more than fancy noodels and brocolli to win this competition. Time to step it up and get HARDCORE Ivonne. All that time taking glossed , purrty pics at the beach while Im at the gym with my ganster bandana on and a cut off highschool tshirt thats three sizes to small, working out like a hardcore drug addict.
> 
> ...


u forgot the knee high tube socks!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> WTF is Luke doing trash talkin anyway.. that boy has enough estrogen in his workout thread to give him bitch tits!


   Man, Luke! You gonna let him talk to you like that?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Heyyyy if you're not in the IM comp you can't trash talk!!!!!


o.k. 
I officially refute my last post.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 2, 2004)

> u forgot the knee high tube socks!



I was TRYING to leave that part out!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 2, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> WTF is Luke doing trash talkin anyway.. that boy has enough estrogen in his workout thread to give him bitch tits!


so THAT's how you get bitch tits.  I thought it was from eating too many donuts and putting too much sugar in your dunkin' donuts coffee


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I AM!!!! outside of the gym. In the gym, for some reason, I'm like a completely different person. I don't like to talk to people, and i am embarassed to ask someone to let me work in with them, and of course, embarassed to ask for a spot. I DONT KNOW WHY!
> 
> Yet, anywhere else, I'll talk to _anyone_ within a 5-foot radius.


That is funny, I am the exact opposite.  I love talking to people in the gym.  
Hey, I got to start out with a bang this morning:bounce:


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 3, 2004)

Good morning everybody.

 I'm kinda wishing I hadn't come in to work, because EVERYONE in my office pretty much voted for Kerry, and now I'm gonna be stuck here listening to whining and bitching and all sorts of "predictions" about the pending demise of our country because Bush won the election.

 Hell, knowing these folks, I think I should stay home for the _next four years_.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 3, 2004)

*Bitching about coworkers...*

Today is one of those days that someone saw me eating my own food, but still asked me if I wanna go to Moe's, EVEN THOUGH IT WAS CLEAR THAT I WAS EATING ALREADY. The invitation was followed by a quick,  "oh wait.. that's right. you bring your own food.  you eat like 18 times a day..."

 This guy then proceeded to start a conversation with someone else, while practically STANDING INSIDE MY CUBICLE, and the conversation was all about my food and my eating habits. What ensued from there was the most ridiculous talk about metabolism I've ever heard in my life. 

 I simply said, "Could you guys go talk about my lunch somewhere else? I'm tryign to eat. Thanks."

 Arrrrgh I'm so sick of this crap.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 3, 2004)

You might be sick of that crap and with good reason. But I bet you are the prettiest, sexiest, most in shape people there by a long shot!


----------



## Jill (Nov 3, 2004)

You should have just kicked him Jerk. Hes just jealous.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> EVERYONE in my office pretty much voted for Kerry


Wow, and Bush won FL by like 5-6 %


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 3, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> You might be sick of that crap and with good reason. But I bet you are the prettiest, sexiest, most in shape people there by a long shot!


 If it weren't because it would sound totally conceited of me to agree with you I would. i will tell you this. No one else in my department is in even halfway decent shape. Not even the vegetarian.

 And the guy talking about my food and eating habits like I'm the one who is crazy isn't exactly a picture of good health himself. hahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 3, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> You should have just kicked him Jerk. Hes just jealous.


 I've got perfect shoes for kicking today, too


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> If it weren't because it would sound totally conceited of me to agree with you I would. i will tell you this. No one else in my department is in even halfway decent shape. Not even the vegetarian.
> 
> And the guy talking about my food and eating habits like I'm the one who is crazy isn't exactly a picture of good health himself. hahaha!


Exactly. So let that be your "revenge" against them for making it hard for you. They are all ugly fat slobs that'll probably have diabetes in the next 2 years and need to be wheeled out to their cars in the next 5. The whole time you'll still be enjoying your meals, feeling healthy and having 100 guys drooling over you everytime they glance your way!  Not to harsh right, LOL


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 3, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Wow, and Bush won FL by like 5-6 %


 Was it? I'm not even following. I knew Bush would win Florida and the election, woke up today to the news and wasn't surprised at all. And everyone here is acting like, "Oh my god, i can't believe he won."

 Anyways enough about politics. I hate politics and hate talking politics. I do love talking smack about my coworkers though. It's all out of love.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Anyways enough about politics. I hate politics and hate talking politics.



If I wasn't happily married, that statement alone would have me packing my stuff up and taking a much needed vacation.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 3, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> If I wasn't happily married, that statement alone would have me packing my stuff up and taking a much needed vacation.


 hahahahahahahahaha! gosh NT.


----------



## Jill (Nov 3, 2004)

Did you train already today GG?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> hahahahahahahahaha! gosh NT.



consider yourself lucky  ... as I do - I don't know that there are too many women on the face of this planet that would put up with me.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 3, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Did you train already today GG?


 Nope. Cardio tonight after work. I'm training my new client, so i'm gonna just use her cardio time to be my cardio time too. Kill two birds, you know...

 No weights on wednesdays.


----------



## klmclean (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi GG


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Heyyyy if you're not in the IM comp you can't trash talk!!!!!



from what I understand, it's about physique change ... there isn't much about my physique I'd want to change.   I have the abs ... my back is above normal width ... I'm a happy camper.  I'm not one to like the big thick look of a massive back or protruding  chest.  When I'm at the beach, as long as I don't look like the other dads, I'm ok with me.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 3, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> from what I understand, it's about physique change ... there isn't much about my physique I'd want to change.  I have the abs ... my back is above normal width ... I'm a happy camper. I'm not one to like the big thick look of a massive back or protruding  chest.  When I'm at the beach, as long as I don't look like the other dads, I'm ok with me.


 you still can't trash talk


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 3, 2004)

ok ... no more trash talking (in this journal)


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Good morning everybody.
> 
> I'm kinda wishing I hadn't come in to work, because EVERYONE in my office pretty much voted for Kerry, and now I'm gonna be stuck here listening to whining and bitching and all sorts of "predictions" about the pending demise of our country because Bush won the election.
> 
> Hell, knowing these folks, I think I should stay home for the _next four years_.


well, you shoulda just got up and shouted:
FOUR MORE YEARS! YOU FAT BASTARDS! FOUR MORE YEARS! YOU FAT BASTARDS! FOUR MORE YEARS! YOU FAT BASTARDS! FOUR MORE YEARS! YOU FAT BASTARDS! FOUR MORE YEARS! YOU FAT BASTARDS!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> And the guy talking about my food and eating habits like I'm the one who is crazy isn't exactly a picture of good health himself. hahaha!


...and...how 'bout the next time..just say:
"How about taking a good look in the mirror and get back to me..."


----------



## david (Nov 3, 2004)

Hey GG!


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 4, 2004)

Good morning!  How has everything been going?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 4, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Good morning!  How has everything been going?


 Hahahahaha! Hey chickie! all's been going VERY good lately  Except the coworker issues, but what can you do, ya know? 

 How are you? Diet's been lookin' good!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 4, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Hey GG!


 Well hello, stranger!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 4, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...and...how 'bout the next time..just say:
> "How about taking a good look in the mirror and get back to me..."


 Man, burner... seriously - it's not even worth wasting my breath on these people. hahhahahaha! I'm just glad I'm not coming in tomorrow.  LONG WEEKEND! YAY!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 4, 2004)

hey baby


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 4, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> hey baby


 GOod morning!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 4, 2004)

Whoah!!! I never got a kiss!!!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 4, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Whoah!!! I never got a kiss!!!!!


 what can i say... i can't go around kissing ALL the boys! I'm a one-boy kinda girl!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 4, 2004)

that stupid "luckier luke" jerk getting ALL the kisses


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 4, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> that stupid "luckier luke" jerk getting ALL the kisses


 what do you think made him luckier?! hahahahaha!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 4, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> what can i say... i can't go around kissing ALL the boys! I'm a one-boy kinda girl!



 ...


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 4, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> what do you think made him luckier?! hahahahaha!


I'm going to my journal, and I'm not coming back!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 4, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I'm going to my journal, and I'm not coming back!!!


 Awwww. We can still be friends, Rock! Don't go!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 4, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> that stupid "luckier luke" jerk getting ALL the kisses


only from the one I want


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 4, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> what do you think made him luckier?! hahahahaha!


I've been found out


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 4, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> only from the one I want


Wha..., wait a minute. I haven't given you any kisses.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 4, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I've been found out


 You think? hahahaha!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 4, 2004)

> Wha..., wait a minute. I haven't given you any kisses.


 



Shhhhhhh


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 4, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Wha..., wait a minute. I haven't given you any kisses.


    HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 4, 2004)

hey Rock....... come here


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 4, 2004)

lmao


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 4, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> hey Rock....... come here


 The plot thickens... dun-dun-dun...


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 4, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> hey Rock....... come here


Alright, now I'm really gone. LMFAO


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 4, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Alright, now I'm really gone. LMFAO


 darn, and it was just getting good, too. hahahaha. So sad to see you go then.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 4, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> The plot thickens... dun-dun-dun...


----------



## klmclean (Nov 4, 2004)

Good morning GG. I love reading your journal, it always cheers me up! There's always so much silliness going on


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 4, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> There's always so much silliness going on


 
"silly?"  .... SILLY?   I'm being dead serious here


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 4, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> "silly?"  .... SILLY?   I'm being dead serious here


 You mean you really want to kiss Rock?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 4, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> You mean you really want to kiss Rock?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 4, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

>


It's ok, don't be shy! I've been told I'm an ugly lesbian if that helps, LOL.


----------



## klmclean (Nov 4, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> "silly?" .... SILLY? I'm being dead serious here


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 4, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> It's ok, don't be shy! I've been told I'm an ugly lesbian if that helps, LOL.


...............  LMAO


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 5, 2004)

Good morning everybody! I'm not gonna be around here much today. Got something kinda big going on and i'll be in a training/orientation thing and then out and about and away from a computer. Just wanted to say hi to you all!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 5, 2004)

THERE she is! Hope you have a good time Ivonne


----------



## klmclean (Nov 5, 2004)

*Good Morning GG!*


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 5, 2004)

have a good day


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2004)

Hiya GG!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 6, 2004)

Whoa, i think this was the first time you've ever touched page 2.    I had to say 'g'mornin baby' and bump ya


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 6, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Whoa, i think this was the first time you've ever touched page 2.    I had to say 'g'mornin baby' and bump ya


 hahahahaha! that's what happens when i dont get on the computer all day! not that this journal is recently bump-worthy! 

 good morning


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 6, 2004)

Dear Santa Claus,

 I know it's only the first week of November. Furthermore, I realize I haven't written to you in a long time -- I apologize for the lack of attention. You're a busy guy this time of year, so I'll keep this brief. We can play catch-up some other time. 

 I've been VERY good this year. Well, ok, kinda good. Oh alright, I haven't been very good at all. That shouldn't really matter though, since in the grand scheme of things, I haven't stolen anything or killed anyone. Right?

 In case you find me to be deserving of a christmas present this year, or you're at least feeling generous and willing to overlook my less than perfect behavior in 2004, I'd like to make a single request.

  Santa, all I want for Christmas is a Grip n Flip. I saw it on TV today and suddenly felt like it would be the answer to half my problems in the kitchen. I won't hold my breath, but it sure would be a nice surprise if one of these were under the tree on Christmas morning (or even earlier, if you wanna save some time and get my gift out of the way before the Holiday madness really kicks in).

  Thanks much! Say hi to the missus!

  Ivy


----------



## Jill (Nov 6, 2004)

That grip n flip would be perfect for egg white omlets!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 6, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> That grip n flip would be perfect for egg white omlets!


 you read my mind. hahhahahaah! and for my fish filets, so they won't break!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2004)

Hey! I want one too!
mmmm.....sausage........


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Ivy!  I replied to your earlier comment in my journal.  I am sorry I have not been by much.  I have just been so busy.  

When I get back from the gym i am going to try to catch up on your journal.


----------



## Spitfire (Nov 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Spray was for my body for life photos. It was kinda light though. Not as dark as I had thought it would turn out.
> 
> PS you can't catch me onlin because i've barely been signed on to yahoo, IF that's where you've been looking. But you can always PM or email!
> 
> Are you going to david's band's show on the 19th?



these are the shows I saw,
Hard Rock Hotel & Casino- Hollywood, FL
Nov. 4, 11 & 18th
but if you are going to one, Then I for sure want to go.


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2004)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> these are the shows I saw,
> Hard Rock Hotel & Casino- Hollywood, FL
> Nov. 4, 11 & 18th
> but if you are going to one, Then I for sure want to go.



Talkin' behind my back you,two??    Just kidding!  I don't know how much longer we're going to be at the Hard Rock (bc/ "nothing" is forever) and I know that GG won't be able to go to the Hard Rock Shows bc/ it's on a Thurday night and we don't end playing at practically 2 am.  I do know that at this time, GG is going to try to make the Broadway Billiard's show in Aventura, FL (next to the mall) Nov. 19th.  I believe we take stage at 10 ish and play for 45 mins.  It's not the "nicest" place but it's cool to play there bc/ my friend's are going to perform thier as well!

Spitfire, we will be sometime soon playing the Blue Martini (Galleria- Ft. Laud., FL) soon and it will be on a Monday so definitely stay tuned for that.  Also, I want to let you know that there is a *"HOT-SPOT" * in Boca Raton that I will be negotiating VERY SOON and I KNOW you're going to LOVE IT..... trust me!  

Hi Ivy!  Sorry I spoke on your behalf!    I have a product that I am going to bring to you that I KNOW tha you're going to like.  It's a tanning product!  We'll talk more on that later!  (Like the 19th of November... hopefully!)

Have a great day ya'll!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 8, 2004)

Good morning Ivy..I liked your letter to the big red guy...very eloquent..well done!  I'm sure he'll be so impressed he'll get you one, and one for all of your friends...us


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 8, 2004)

Spitfire and David: The show on the 19th - i'm not so sure. I have a guest coming in from out of town and it's a late arrival. May be too tired to head out to a bar.  I'll keep ya posted though. 

 David - tanning stuff? oh boy! Hooks it up, yo!   And by the way, sounds like you're really busy (and happy and enjoying a lot of success) with the artist management stuff lately! Wow! I'm happy for you! Congrats!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning Ivy..I liked your letter to the big red guy...very eloquent..well done! I'm sure he'll be so impressed he'll get you one, and one for all of your friends...us


 Hahahaha! There's a deal on the infomercial - you get two for the price of one! But like I mentioned, i think it was to p-funk, i have already filled my 2004 quota for informercial purchases. Any additional purchases would be just plain embarassing! hahaha!


----------



## Santa Claus (Nov 8, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Dear Santa Claus,
> 
> I know it's only the first week of November. Furthermore, I realize I haven't written to you in a long time -- I apologize for the lack of attention. You're a busy guy this time of year, so I'll keep this brief. We can play catch-up some other time.
> 
> ...


Dear Ivy,

NO! 


Santa


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 8, 2004)

Santa Claus said:
			
		

> Dear Ivy,
> 
> NO!
> 
> ...


 HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! If I could take a guess as to who is behind this, and if I'm right, I need to ask you this "Santa": What about my 20's? Can i get those at least? hahahahaha!

 And oh wow!!! I'm on page 69 in this journal! WOO HOO!


----------



## Santa Claus (Nov 8, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! If I could take a guess as to who is behind this, and if I'm right, I need to ask you this "Santa": What about my 20's? Can i get those at least? hahahahaha!
> 
> And oh wow!!! I'm on page 69 in this journal! WOO HOO!


You obviously have Santa confused with someone who gives a crap. Santa has no time for your middle-life crisis wishes. He is a busy man with many snot-nosed little requests to turn down. 

By the way mentioning that cheating, elf-humping bitch, Ms. Claus, was a real low blow for which Santa *will *have vengance!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 8, 2004)

Santa Claus said:
			
		

> You obviously have Santa confused with someone who gives a crap. Santa has no time for your middle-life crisis wishes. He is a busy man with many snot-nosed little requests to turn down.
> 
> By the way mentioning that cheating, elf-humping bitch, Ms. Claus, was a real low blow for which Santa *will *have vengance!


 Wrong guess... I guess.

 Damn Santa. You sure are a sour fella. Sorry shit isn't working out for you at home, and I'm sorry your prescription for Paxil (or was it Zoloft) seems to have run out. Never mind. I'll get the damn grip n flip myself. You sure know how to bring down a good mood. 

 I liked it better when you were an imaginary character.


----------



## klmclean (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey, Ivy  

I have a grip and flip, my mom gave it to me, she buys EVERYTHING off infomercials. Haven't used it yet, but I think I think it would work pretty good.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 8, 2004)

Well isn't Santa being a bastard today eh?

Nice KLM...you're teasing Ivy with your unused flip and grip


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Well isn't Santa being a bastard today eh?
> 
> Nice KLM...you're teasing Ivy with your unused flip and grip


 Seriously man... Santa's a bastard. Killing my good mood, or attempting to anyway. hahaha! 

 And yeah i was gonna say to klm that I did not need to hear that there is a lonely little grip n flip sitting unused in her house, when I am sitting, miles away in my house yearning for one.


----------



## Santa Claus (Nov 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Well isn't Santa being a bastard today eh?


HO HO HO!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 8, 2004)

Santa Claus said:
			
		

> HO HO HO!



  Badder Santa.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hey, Ivy
> 
> I have a grip and flip, my mom gave it to me, she buys EVERYTHING off infomercials. Haven't used it yet, but I think I think it would work pretty good.


dam! HURRY! We need a review of this seemingly fine kitchen utensil!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 8, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> dam! HURRY! We need a review of this seemingly fine kitchen utensil!


 you need one too??


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2004)

dam straight! fo shizzle! I hate it when my sausage links roll all over the place!

It actually does look like a neat gizmo..and I bet the guy who invented will make an easy million off it...


----------



## klmclean (Nov 8, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> dam! HURRY! We need a review of this seemingly fine kitchen utensil!


 I'll get right on it. Perhaps I'll make an omlet with it tomorrow


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2004)

oooh..or eggs over easy! Like on TV!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 9, 2004)

Hahaha, 'santa'     'bastard'

G'mornin' baby


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 9, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Hahaha, 'santa'     'bastard'
> 
> G'mornin' baby


 Yeah he's a jerk.  

 Good mornin' hot stuff


----------



## Santa Claus (Nov 9, 2004)

Santa will be leaving sausage links of fine North Pole feces, in all your stockings boys & girls. Ho Ho Ho's.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 9, 2004)

yuck, i'll stick w/ my usual _'coal' _please


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 10, 2004)

Good morning everybody! I'm gonna be super duper ultra mega deluxe supreme busy today, so I ain't gonna do any rounds and say hi and stuff, but you all know I love ya!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 10, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Good morning everybody! I'm gonna be super duper ultra mega deluxe supreme busy today, so I ain't gonna do any rounds and say hi and stuff, but you all know I love ya!



well ... if you ain't gonna do your rounds   
Hope you're not super duper ultra mega deluxe supreme busy tomorrow.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

Hi Ivy, don't work too hard!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 10, 2004)

*NT:* hahahaha! Dude. I've been BLASTED with work. And just before my first of 3 long weekends, too. Bastards.

 I'm out tomorrow and friday and they sprung this big project on me Monday afternoon. Good thing that I have it all documented in emails that I asked for these days off a month (or more) in advance. I hope I don't get a talking to on Monday when I get back!
*
 Kerri: *Normally, I try to get away with the bare minimum hahahahaha! But this month I'll be working like a true employee of the month!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> *
> Kerri: *Normally, I try to get away with the bare minimum hahahahaha! But this month I'll be working like a true employee of the month!



A whole month?! lol


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> A whole month?! lol


 Sadly, yes.

 It's all in preparation for the company's Annual Meeting (it's in vegas in january and no, i don't get to go, boo hoo!)

 I am working on the displays, 8 feet by 10 feet, trade-show type displays for like 10 different groups within the company. Also working on other materials for the A.M. as it comes up, with a team of about 15 designers and 3D artists and stuff. My role is not that big, compared to what some of these other folks are working on. But it's crazy busy, regardless. 

 I was hoping to go to the event this year, but i've not been the best employee I could be  , so I won't even dare ask to be one of the department members that gets to go. It's not for "us" anyway. it's for the high-level execs and managers. Part of our dept staff goes so they can run the show (set up, break-down, presentations, facilitation, technology, etc.).

 So really, it's november and december and half of january that we'll be this busy. It's only just begun. hahahahahhahaha!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Kerri: [/b]Normally, I try to get away with the bare minimum hahahahaha!


Hey Ivy! This sounds like u took some advice from the movie, Office Space!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Sadly, yes.
> 
> It's all in preparation for the company's Annual Meeting (it's in vegas in january and no, i don't get to go, boo hoo!)
> 
> ...


well, they may be going to 'Vegas now..but when they are toiling away at THEIR desks...u will be partying and ripping down the slopes here!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 10, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey Ivy! This sounds like u took some advice from the movie, Office Space!


 HAHAHHAHHAHA As far as the work place is concerned, that movie is my bible, and Peter Gibbons is my God.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 10, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well, they may be going to 'Vegas now..but when they are toiling away at THEIR desks...u will be partying and ripping down the slopes here!


 WOO HOO! PARTY TIME! You get that license yet? You certifid to sell me a cheap trip or what?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> WOO HOO! PARTY TIME! You get that license yet? You certifid to sell me a cheap trip or what?


dam! THanks! I have to submit it! IN a couple minutes!


----------

